# The Wayfinders - The Wreck of the Archon



## SelcSilverhand (Nov 29, 2011)

Your return to Fairhaven in Aundair is radically different compared to your first outbound trip. Flush with new wealth from the pirates and your payment plus bonuses from House Tharask affords you the best cabins aboard the next elemental airship. You are able to enjoy the luxuries that normally only the very wealthy can indulge in. Each of you have a private suite with cubboards stocked with the finest liquors and wines, the beds are made of the finest and softest material money can buy, and each of you have a staff of stewards to wait on your beck and call. The captain hosts you at his own table every dinner and regales you with stories from the far off places he's seen. The journey ends all too soon but a week of pleasures goes a long way to erasing the memories of long sea journies in cramped cabins and sweltering jungle heat.

Upon arrival at the docking platforms a half-orc servent bearing the emblem and colors of House Tharask greets you. He bows low and informs you that Noble Qui ap'Qwyddi awaits you at his estate outside of town. The servent has already procured a coach large enough for your entire party and you enjoy a comfortable ride to his mansion. Upon your arrival you are only made to wait a short while before the local patriarch of the House is prepared to see you. You are ushered into a large study where your host sits behind a large richly appointed desk. He glances at the new faces in your group before turning his attention to Midian and Whisper. "I have received a report already from Creiden of Cliffscrape. He spoke highly of your deeds and skill at which you dealt with the matters on the island. I am quite pleased. From the journal of Brother Oallie we will be able to locate the Siberys shards he originally discovered before running afoul of that little cult. With their leaders slain and their camp destroyed there will be no further opposition to the recovery of the Siberys shards.
I am saddened at the loss of your comrade, from what I have been told no further information regarding the assassin was discovered. However if anything should turn up I will be sure to send the information on to you. I see you have some new faces among you and that you were integral to the removal of the threat to our operations. I congratulate you on your welcome assistance. My original contract was with the others before you, however I will pay the full amount to your two comrades her and you can divide up amongst yourselves however you see fit.
One last thing, news of your adventure will likely leak out. Travelers arriving aboard an airship always draw attention and the crews are bound to gossip. Others will surely be hearing of you soon enough, your arrival will prompt story tellers and information hounds to seek you out to hear your tales and spread them wide. The public is always hungry for tales of heroic deeds."

He settles back in his chair while his steward draws up a bank note for him to sign over to you as your reward for your work. He makes small talk while he waits and once the money is handed over he says that he will keep you in mind if he has any further work for your special skills.

As he predicted, over the course of the next few days your are interviewed by three different individuals regarding your adventures battling pirates, evil cultists, and undead horrors. Your story is even featured in the Khorranberg Chronicle and the Aundarian Scroll. It buys your drinks on many a night spent in the capital city as you describe glorious sea battles, sunken treasure, and the depths of the tropical jungle. 

Several weeks of comfort and leisure pass by. Midian and Whisper even receive a letter from Seria from Q'barra. She describes the fascinating life of the tribal Lizardfolk along with a few sketches of life there. Not long after that, Doral, Midian, and Whisper receive a second letter from a House Sivis carrier, addressed to them personally. Initially when they open the page it appears completely blank. However after a moment of scrutiny letters begin to fill the page as the message is magically revealed once in your presence. It reads, _Loyal citizens of Aundair, Your presence is requested at the Towers of Arcanix as soon as possible. We have it by way of a trusted source that your group has certain skills that can be of use to your nation. Your services will be well rewarded. Present this letter in person at the Nocturnas Tower. A fee to the Trannix family has already been payed for transport once you reach the village of Arcanix._ It is signed by Ebsculled Gaston, secretary to the Minister of Magic. As he is not a citizen of Aundair, Thom (once Kraken) receives a slightly different letter but of a similar nature. It promises fantastic riches if he is willing to take a pledge of loyalty and perform a service for the nation.

You meet at the Golden Caravel to discuss your letters, where your adventure started with a minor plague of rats what seems like ages ago.


----------



## jkason (Nov 29, 2011)

*Midian Rightson, human druid*

"Well, I certainly never expected this kind of life when we wandered off from academy," Midian says wistfully as the group gathers to discuss the new offer.

"With someone going to all this trouble to send such personalized invitation, it seems the least we can do to pay a visit, yes?" he offers by way of his own vote.


----------



## Shayuri (Nov 30, 2011)

"The least we can do?" Whisper asks, disbelievingly. "Going to the Arcanix is the _least we can do?_ Midian, it's _the Arcanix!_ Towers of stone floating on raw magic! The foremost institution of magical knowledge in the world! The least we can do!"

So excited is the changeling by the notion that her face seems about to melt into a near-featureless one before she catches herself and merely transmutes into a human with jagged markings similar to the tattoos of the Talenta halflings. In the process she also recovers her composure.

"Needless to say, I plan on going. Does anyone object to the idea?" She grins. "If nothing else, the Arcanix has the resources to reward us handsomely if we are of service to it."


----------



## jkason (Nov 30, 2011)

*Midian Rightson, human druid*

Midian can't help but chuckle. He couldn't remember a time when his school mate hadn't been a paragon of restraint. 

"Well, if it gets you that excited, Whisper, I can't imagine missing the trip. If you're this giddy just thinking about it, I suspect seeing your face when you actually lay eyes on the place will be worth no end of hard journeying. I'm most definitely in."


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Dec 1, 2011)

Doral looks ill as he clenches his invitation tightly, knuckles turning white from his grip.  The normally sardonic trickster speaks in a hushed tone as he strains to keep back an emotional outburst.  "This letter is addressed to me... not Doral Heckster or Doral Bondrel or any of my other aliases, but instead using my real last name.  I am not sure of how I will be welcome and my arrival may bring complications.  I must warn you that some consider me a traitor to Aundair, though I do have some allies in the country still.  But I thought I should warn you.  There was a botched job, and a girl and... No.  That story is mine.  Suffice it to say, I may be the source of some problems when we arrive.  But yes, we should accept.  A true son of Aundair does not shirk his duty when she calls for his aid.  A true son does not betray.  So we should go, and accept what comes.  If someone else would like to make the arrangements and be our spokesman, I would be appreciative.  I'll be around, shallow in thought and deep in drink."

Though the rogue seemed to always be in the pursuit of money, he strangely had been stingy on spending his coin after receiving his share of the wealth.  But not now.  Doral leaves to find himself an expensive bottle of wine.


----------



## Dr Simon (Dec 1, 2011)

Kraken furrows his brow. He still looks oddly unfamiliar without his beard and fur clothing, but his weather-worn face with its broken nose is still the same, framed by sun-bleached dreadlocked hair. 

"Floating towers sound interesting, eh?" he says, "But I'm not so stoked about this citizenship malarky they're asking me to do. Sounds like a pack of wowsers telling you what to do, eh? I mean, apart from a load of treasure that they're offering me, what do I get out of it?"


----------



## jkason (Dec 1, 2011)

*Midian Rightson, human druid*

Midian gives Whisper a concerned glance at Doral's revelation, but ultimately shrugs as if to say _we'll worry about it if it happens._

To Kraken, he offers, "I suppose the question is, what kind of imposition is it to take a citizenship vow? Seems a far sight less risky than what we've done thus far, with a higher financial return on investment, yes?"


----------



## Dr Simon (Dec 2, 2011)

Kraken considers. 

"Guess your right, Middo," he says. "Reckon it's no different from when I swore to look after the old tribe and take on the deadfellas, right?"


----------



## jkason (Dec 2, 2011)

*Midian Rightson, human druid*

"Hrm. Well, let's hope this vow doesn't lead to mountains falling down over our heads like the last one did," the druid quips.


----------



## SelcSilverhand (Dec 3, 2011)

The three aundarians know that the easiest way to Arcanix is to take the lightning rail to the huge trading city of Passage. Once your rooms and tabs are paid for, your gear collected, and your farewells said you set out for the lightning rail platforms. It isn't long before your tickets are purchased, a whole compartment to yourselves, and the next vehicle enters the station. It looks like a huge segmented snake made of iron. The stones beneath it arc and crackle noisily as it slows to approach the station. After a few moments it eases to a halt and settles down to the ground. You can see windows down the rear half of the train, the passenger compartments, and solid containers towards the front. The front section appears to be where the entire thing is controlled from. A polite man dressed in a House Orien emblazoned uniform directs the passengers to wait while the arriving people and cargo are offloaded. After nearly fifteen minutes the train is done offloading and loading its new passengers. Your compartment is not the finest you could have afforded but it is quite comfortable and includes meals and drinks in an adjoining section. The car has a small window that opens a few inches for fresh air, padded benches, and some storage for your gear. You recall the attendant's instructions not to carry your weapons openly on the train or be removed at the next station. House Orien has a good messaging system that can blacklist travelers from using any of their services, or doubling the price of their use. The lightning rail pulls out of the station soon after you've settled in. The countryside is soon rushing along past you with amazing speed. The rail travels faster than any horse, or ship, you've ever ridden on! With its numerous stops at villages and towns along the way, it will take nearly 20 hours to reach Passage. After that it is another 200 miles along the road to reach your destination. It may be possible to hitch a ride with a House Orien caravan or find some mounts to take you the rest of the way.
Outside in the hallway there is the sound of running feet. With a bang, your door is knocked open and a tall figure falls over backwards into your car. You get a glimpse of a human face and bloodstained clothes as he goes down. 

The corridor is beginning to fill with curious spectators looking to see what all the commotion was about.

Midian
[SBLOCK]
Midian sits on an angle to the door and has a brief glimpse of another figure in black clothes and a brown cloak turning away at the far end of the carriage. As he disappears through the connecting door he suddenly realizes where he saw that figure before. He stood over the body of Johan in Cliffscrape with a bloody dagger!
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Damage Inc. (Dec 3, 2011)

The man staggers to his feet. His breaths coming in gasps as he clenching his shoulder where a dagger currently protrudes. "Sor...sorry for the intrusion." He says as he gasps for air. "Someone attacked a few cars back." He looks into the hallway and quickly closes the car door. "Would it be ok if I stayed here until I bandage my shoulder?" He asks as he looks over the group. "My name is Dante Moar." Before hearing their answer he grasps the hilt of the dagger, the pain is obvious as he removes it from his shoulder.


----------



## jkason (Dec 3, 2011)

*Midian Rightson, human druid*

Midian had no particular worries about stowing his weapons with his baggage, as he knew himself capable of presenting natural defenses if necessary. He did keep his dual-natured wand handy, though, and was glad of it as the man with a dagger in him staggered into their cabin. The wand was out before Midian even thought about it, the dagger wound quickly closing with a touch. 

"That should help," he says.

"Was it a man in black clothes and a brown cloak who attacked you?" the druid asks, glancing to the door the newcomer just closed. He looks back and catches Whisper's eye as he adds, "I caught sight him leaving the car, but it wasn't the first time I've seen him. He was Jaron's night visitor. His final one." 









*OOC:*


I think Whisper's the only other party member who was around when Jaron was murdered. If Doral had joined by that point, just assume Midian catches Doral's eye, too. 







[sblock=mini-stats]
	
	



```
[b]HP:[/b] 66/66       
[b]AC:[/b] 21        [b]AC(T):[/b] 14    [b]AC(FF):[/b] 18 
Wildshape base AC: 15

[b]Init:[/b] +02
[b]BAB:[/b] +6/+1     [b]CMB/CMD:[/b] +8/22     [b]ACP:[/b] -3     
[b]Perception:[/b] +17

Saving Throw    Base   Mod   Misc*  Total
Fort:            06     1     +2    +9      
Ref:             02     2     +2    +6       
Will:            06     6     +2    +14

* Cloak +2
Conditional: +4 vs. spell-like fey & plant effects (Resist Nature's Lure)
Resist Cold 10
 
[b]Weapon                  Attack   Damage     Critical[/b]
Shortspear................+8.....1d6+2.........x2
Shortspear, full attack...+8/+3..1d6+2/1d6+2...x2
Shortspear, thrown........+8.....1d6+1.........x2, range 20'
Sling.....................+8.....1d4+2.........x2, range 50'
Sling, full attack........+8/+3..1d4+2/1d4+2...x2, range 50'

[b]Surge:[/b] 9/9 remaining (CMB +14)

Magical Feats: Spell Focus (Conj), Augment Summoning, Natural Spell

[b]Spells:[/b]
0st Level / DC16/17 6 Day : Create Water, Detect Magic, Detect Poison, Mending, Stabilize, Spark
1st Level / DC17/18 4+2+D Day : Longstrider, Entangle, Feather Step, Liberating Command, Ray of Sickening, Faerie Fire, Obscuring mist(D)
2nd Level / DC18/19 3+2+D Day : Delay Poison, Frigid Touch, Lesser Restoration, Resist Energy, Soften Earth and Stone, Slipstream(D)
3rd Level / DC19/20 3+1+D Day : Call Lightning*, Mad Monkeys, Sleet Storm, Stone Shape, Water Walk(D) 
4th Level / DC20/21 2+1+D Day : Ice Storm, Freedom of Movement, Geyser, Control Water(D)

* attuned to empowered spell shard
** Eberron shard can recall evocation spells up to 4th level: 2/2 remaining

[b]Wand charges:[/b] 27/28 remaining.
[b]Wild Shape:[/b] 3/3 remaining
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Damage Inc. (Dec 5, 2011)

Dante sighs with relief as the wound closes and the pain subsides. "Thank you for the healing." Dante smiles as he flashes his wand of cure wounds, then turns to examine his plate mail where the dagger struck.

"Yea, a man in black clothing wearing a brown cloak. Having trouble with him also?"


----------



## jkason (Dec 5, 2011)

*Midian Rightson, human druid*

"He murdered an old friend of ours, so yes," Midian answers.


----------



## Shayuri (Dec 5, 2011)

Whisper gives Midian a nod, her face pensive.

She studies their new passenger with a piercing gaze, taking note of his clothing, equipment, and any visible crests or sigils. 

"Any idea who this man is, Dante?" Whisper asks. "Or why he attacked you so...ineffectually? I mean, on board a crowded railcar in broad daylight with a dagger...it doesn't strike me as a seasoned assassin's methods."


----------



## Damage Inc. (Dec 5, 2011)

"Murdered a friend of yours would be a problem. My sympathies for your lose." Dante bows slightly as the words leave his mouth. "I take it that you don't know who he is seeming how he was just here."

Dante notices the slight nob between the companions. "Like you I don't know who he is and why he attacked me." He pauses for a few moments. "I could have somthing to do with my being summoned to Arcanix. But I don't know why I'm being summoned to begin with. A job maybe."


----------



## Shayuri (Dec 5, 2011)

"Well now," Whisper replies thoughtfully. "There's food for thought. You were on the train going to Arcanix, responding to a summons. An unknown man who may have killed one of our friends attacks you, driving you into our cabin seeking protection. Tell me...when you look back on the attack, did it seem to you that he was trying to make sure you went here? Did you try to escape in other cabins, or through other doors, only to have him cut you off...yet this one you were allowed to enter? Or perhaps he was on you too persistently, too closely, for you to risk trying to escape until you neared this cabin...and his attack strangely eased in intensity?"


----------



## Dr Simon (Dec 6, 2011)

"Strewth but you think twisty, Whisper," says Kraken with a grin. He sticks his head out of the compartment into the corridor. "Which way did this mongrel go?"


----------



## jkason (Dec 6, 2011)

*Midian Rightson, human druid*



Dr Simon said:


> "Strewth but you think twisty, Whisper," says Kraken with a grin. He sticks his head out of the compartment into the corridor. "Which way did this mongrel go?"




"Ah, but that's why we like her," Midian says with a smile. He points to the end of the car where the man disappeared for Kraken. "He went that way, but I didn't want to go barreling or flying through the halls all alone, especially leaving a wounded man to bleed out."

He turns to Whisper. "So, you think our invites and his aren't coincidental, I take it? Do we think they're fake? Is there some way your magics or Doral's would be able to tell if they were?"


----------



## Shayuri (Dec 6, 2011)

"Not really," Whisper replied. "The magic to send a message hundreds of miles isn't any harder than the magic to send a person hundreds of miles. But I think the invitations are probably legitimate. It's more likely in my mind that this person...or organization he represents...learned of the summons and seeks to interfere somehow. Exactly how, and why, are hard to speculate on when we don't know why we're being summoned."


----------



## Dr Simon (Dec 7, 2011)

"One way to find out is to ask, right?" says Kraken. Without waiting for a response he's off and down the corridor in the direction indicated by Midian. His upbringing at sea means that he copes naturally with the gentle swaying of the lightning rail carriage.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Dec 8, 2011)

"I was not part of this group when the assassin struck and killed your friend.  If he is here, on this train, I would imagine that his target may have been the rest of you and our new friend here was simply in the way.  Perhaps he hoped to kill Mr. Moar, take his invitation, disguise himself as Mr. Moar, and infiltrate our group in order to finish his vendetta more easily.  And perhaps he succeeded, but the deceased Mr. Moar bloodied him to the point where he assumed his identity and had to infiltrate the group early, meaning that Mr. Moar is your assassin in disguise.  No, I am joking on that last part.  Mostly.  Kraken, I would go with you.  A mystery is a decent enough distraction to my current concerns."  With a nod to his companions, he joins Kraken to investigate the location of the attack.


----------



## Damage Inc. (Dec 8, 2011)

"I assure you that I am not an assassin." He says after he looks over the group. "I could help you in your search."

[sblock=OOC]Do we have our weapons or were they stowed when we got on the rail car?[/sblock]


----------



## Dr Simon (Dec 9, 2011)

[sblock=OOC]
I'm assuming that Kraken's not walking around with his falchion on a train. He's going off with only his fists, his magic and a dagger in his boot to work with. He's like that.
[/sblock]


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Dec 9, 2011)

OOC: Doral's charm and sorcery is the only weapon he needs.  And the wand of magic missiles tucked in a sleeve.


----------



## SelcSilverhand (Dec 9, 2011)

Weapons








*OOC:*



You can have anything that you would be able to hide on your person. Wands, daggers, and the like are okay. A sword, bow, or anything of similar size will have been stowed. 







You shove your way through the crowds gathered in the corridor. Some of them try to grab Kraken as he goes by to ask what happened but he shakes them off easily and bulls through. The others follow in his wake like ships behind an ice breaker. At the end of the car he pulls open the door and is hit by a blast of wind. The countryside rushes past around you in the gap between the two cars. Lights flash and sparks crackle beneath you and the air smells heavily of ozone. The door to the next car is across from you past the gap. 

OOC: Let me know who is going to search and who is staying.


DC22 Perception
[SBLOCK]
As you prepare to cross the gap you notice a splotch of blood next to you on the wall. There is another one higher up.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Dec 9, 2011)

Doral grabs Kraken's arm before he can go into the next car and points to traces of blood leading upwards and to the top of the train.  He yells over the wind.  "Looks like our man decided to take the scenic route.  You go first.  I got you covered," Doral says with a wink.  He cups his hands together and bends a knee so he can help Kraken climb up to the top of the car, then follows and draws out his wand.

OOC: Doral's perception check isn't showing for some reason.  I rolled it twice on ENWorld and it is not showing the results.  I rolled here on invisible castle instead and rolled a 27:  http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/3294639/


----------



## Damage Inc. (Dec 9, 2011)

Dante quickly follows the two as they head down the passage and notices the blood between the cars. "Thats not mine is it? He struck me just before falling into your cabin. Thats not enough blood for someone to have been killed."


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Dec 10, 2011)

DM: Is the blood Doral and Dante pointed out inside the train car or outside?


----------



## SelcSilverhand (Dec 10, 2011)

*OOC:*



Outside the train car.
And the blood is Dantes. The thrown dagger was just his last strike as you were running away. The first attack failed to kill him right away.


----------



## Damage Inc. (Dec 11, 2011)

[sblock=OOC]Oops...*whistles*[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Dec 11, 2011)

*Midian Rightson, human druid*

Perception (1d20+17=31)

Midian has no trouble spotting the blood, but as Dante wonders aloud, he asks with a frown, "Where were you when this man attacked you that your blood is up there?" 









*OOC:*


I think I'm assuming 'higher up' indicates someone came from on top of the rail car, but I'm gathering that's not necessarily the case?


----------



## Dr Simon (Dec 12, 2011)

"Righto mate," says Kraken, taking the offered leg-up without hesitation.

[sblock=OOC]
Take 10 on Climb check for a 13.
[/sblock]


----------



## SelcSilverhand (Dec 13, 2011)

OOC
[SBLOCK]
Sorry, I wasn't very descriptive when I was explaining the attack.

Dante was sitting in a seat in the car behind yours. Someone stabbed him from behind and almost killed him. He ran forward into the next car and the assassin threw a dagger that knocked him down into your compartment. Then the assassin fled because everyone came out to see what the commotion was. 

The blood is from the weapon used in the first strike. There is a blotch on the outside wall of your car about waist high and a second blotch is higher up towards your head. 
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Shayuri (Dec 13, 2011)

Whisper decides she's not feeling too safe alone in the train car, so she goes to join the others in their investigation. Even so, she keeps looking over her shoulder, just in case.


----------



## jkason (Dec 13, 2011)

Midian surveys the blood a moment, then says "This should actually make tracking much easier. If the rest of you will just make sure to vouch for me if anyone finds the presence of a large cat disturbing?"

The druid leans against the wall with his hands, sniffing at the blood, and his form starts to ripple. The shape of a man is quickly replaced with that of a leopard holding itself upright with its paws. Once Midian's caught the scent of the blood, he scrambles up to track it.

[sblock=ooc]Okay, this is my first try at Pathfinder wildshaping, so let's see if I have this right.

At this level, a standard-action wild shape gives Midian access to the Beast Shape 3 abilities in addition to the basic str and nat armor benefits for being a normal medium animal. That means he gets a climb speed, allowing him to take 10 on all climb checks, yes? With +11 from his ring and ranks, that gives him an auto 21, so I was planning to hand-wave climbing issues since that seemed reasonably safe?

That also gives him access to the leopard's Scent ability. He can use his Survival (+12) to follow the fresh scent trail from the blood. Base for that tracking is DC 10, so even with negative modifiers, I think he should be able to follow the trail by taking 10 on the track, too, yes?

Let me know if I've got any of this wrong and / or you need me to roll anything[/sblock]

[sblock=mini-stats]
	
	



```
[b]HP:[/b] 66/66       
[b]AC:[/b] 21        [b]AC(T):[/b] 14    [b]AC(FF):[/b] 18 
Wildshape base AC: 15
Medium Animal AC: 17

[b]Init:[/b] +02
[b]BAB:[/b] +6/+1     [b]CMB/CMD:[/b] +8/22     [b]ACP:[/b] -3     
[b]Perception:[/b] +17

Saving Throw    Base   Mod   Misc*  Total
Fort:            06     1     +2    +9      
Ref:             02     2     +2    +6       
Will:            06     6     +2    +14

* Cloak +2
Conditional: +4 vs. spell-like fey & plant effects (Resist Nature's Lure)
Resist Cold 10
 
[b]Weapon                  Attack   Damage     Critical[/b]
Shortspear................+8.....1d6+2.........x2
Shortspear, full attack...+8/+3..1d6+2/1d6+2...x2
Shortspear, thrown........+8.....1d6+1.........x2, range 20'
Sling.....................+8.....1d4+2.........x2, range 50'
Sling, full attack........+8/+3..1d4+2/1d4+2...x2, range 50'

[b]Surge:[/b] 9/9 remaining (CMB +14)

Magical Feats: Spell Focus (Conj), Augment Summoning, Natural Spell

[b]Spells:[/b]
0st Level / DC16/17 6 Day : Create Water, Detect Magic, Detect Poison, Mending, Stabilize, Spark
1st Level / DC17/18 4+2+D Day : Longstrider, Entangle, Feather Step, Liberating Command, Ray of Sickening, Faerie Fire, Obscuring mist(D)
2nd Level / DC18/19 3+2+D Day : Delay Poison, Frigid Touch, Lesser Restoration, Resist Energy, Soften Earth and Stone, Slipstream(D)
3rd Level / DC19/20 3+1+D Day : Call Lightning*, Mad Monkeys, Sleet Storm, Stone Shape, Water Walk(D) 
4th Level / DC20/21 2+1+D Day : Ice Storm, Freedom of Movement, Geyser, Control Water(D)

* attuned to empowered spell shard
** Eberron shard can recall evocation spells up to 4th level: 2/2 remaining

[b]Wand charges:[/b] 27/28 remaining.
[b]Wild Shape:[/b] 2/3 remaining
```
[/sblock]


----------



## SelcSilverhand (Dec 14, 2011)

Kraken
[SBLOCK]
As your head rises over the top of the car you get a glimpse of a figure standing on the roof at the far end. He wears stereotypical black clothes and a long cloak that billows around him from the wind of the rushing train car. His hand is upraised and you see a small weapon attached to it. Something small and thin flies towards your face and strikes you in the neck. Your uncanny reflexes cause you to jerk away at the last second so it misses your eye but it slices along your neck. The wound burns with surprising pain.

OOC: Stupid uncanny dodge ruining a perfectly good sneak attack  However you need to make two fortitude saves. DC17 and DC14, let me know which roll is for which. If you fail the DC14 one you fall unconscious.

Need your AC on your sheet too, I'm assuming a 17 hits since it hits your old AC with a +2 cover bonus. You took only 1 point of damage from the hand crossbow.
[/SBLOCK]

Midian
[SBLOCK]
You see Kraken with Doral's assistance pull himself up high enough to see the roof. Turning to the wooden and metal car, you easily find claw holds to pull yourself up. You're so focused on maneuvering with your new body that you almost miss what happens next. Something small and black whips by along Kraken's neck cutting a ragged gash and leaving a smear of black and blue substances. You turn your head and look over the top of the car to see the figure standing at the far end of the car. He wears black clothes and his cloak is billowing around him from the wind of the rushing lightning rail. He is working a weapon attached to his arm, reloading it and then suddenly pulling out a blade as he notices your head poking above the roofline.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Damage Inc. (Dec 14, 2011)

Dante stops for just an instant when he hears both Kraken and Midian. He climbs to the roof and draws his knife.


----------



## Dr Simon (Dec 14, 2011)

OOC: Oops, yes, I still need to do my "shopping" and a few other details. Not having t'internet at home is proving a bit of a problem. I think that will probably hit, seeing as he functions best in lighter armour.

Edit: Now... if only those rolls had been the other way around....


----------



## jkason (Dec 14, 2011)

*Midian Rightson, human druid*

Midian's first instinct is to rain down a storm and cut the assassin down where he stands, but even in his animal form his human logic prevailed. They needed information, which meant they needed him. Alive.

The leopard-druid barreled forward, then, raking and biting to try to distract the man and sinking his teeth in to keep him in place until the others could help subdue him; he hoped Whisper or Doral might have magics to quiet the man.

[sblock=ooc]Okay, in leopard form Midian has pounce and grab. He's certainly not optimized for combat maneuvers, but let's try it out:

Charge/pounce attack: with Str bonus for wildshaping and the charge bonus, attacks are +11 each for a bite (1d6+3) and two  claws (1d3+3 each). 

If he hits with bite attack (I think I'm reading that right), he can make a grapple attempt. 

CMB is +9 with the Str bump for wildshape. 

Pounce bite;damage;claw;damage;claw;damage;grapple attempt (1d20+11=23, 1d6+3=7, 1d20+11=28, 1d3+3=5, 1d20+11=15, 1d3+3=6, 1d20+9=24)

Since pounce lets Midian make a full attack, does that also mean he gets his iterative attack (+4), and if so, is it for one, or for all of the natural attacks?[/sblock]

[sblock=mini-stats]
	
	



```
[b]HP:[/b] 66/66       
[b]AC:[/b] 21        [b]AC(T):[/b] 14    [b]AC(FF):[/b] 18 
Wildshape base AC: 15
Medium Animal AC: 17

Conditions: Charge (-2 AC. Current: 15)

[b]Init:[/b] +02
[b]BAB:[/b] +6/+1     [b]CMB/CMD:[/b] +8/22     [b]ACP:[/b] -3     
[b]Perception:[/b] +17

Saving Throw    Base   Mod   Misc*  Total
Fort:            06     1     +2    +9      
Ref:             02     2     +2    +6       
Will:            06     6     +2    +14

* Cloak +2
Conditional: +4 vs. spell-like fey & plant effects (Resist Nature's Lure)
Resist Cold 10
 
[b]Weapon                  Attack   Damage     Critical[/b]
Shortspear................+8.....1d6+2.........x2
Shortspear, full attack...+8/+3..1d6+2/1d6+2...x2
Shortspear, thrown........+8.....1d6+1.........x2, range 20'
Sling.....................+8.....1d4+2.........x2, range 50'
Sling, full attack........+8/+3..1d4+2/1d4+2...x2, range 50'

[b]Surge:[/b] 9/9 remaining (CMB +14)

Magical Feats: Spell Focus (Conj), Augment Summoning, Natural Spell

[b]Spells:[/b]
0st Level / DC16/17 6 Day : Create Water, Detect Magic, Detect Poison, Mending, Stabilize, Spark
1st Level / DC17/18 4+2+D Day : Longstrider, Entangle, Feather Step, Liberating Command, Ray of Sickening, Faerie Fire, Obscuring mist(D)
2nd Level / DC18/19 3+2+D Day : Delay Poison, Frigid Touch, Lesser Restoration, Resist Energy, Soften Earth and Stone, Slipstream(D)
3rd Level / DC19/20 3+1+D Day : Call Lightning*, Mad Monkeys, Sleet Storm, Stone Shape, Water Walk(D) 
4th Level / DC20/21 2+1+D Day : Ice Storm, Freedom of Movement, Geyser, Control Water(D)

* attuned to empowered spell shard
** Eberron shard can recall evocation spells up to 4th level: 2/2 remaining

[b]Wand charges:[/b] 27/28 remaining.
[b]Wild Shape:[/b] 2/3 remaining
```
[/sblock]


----------



## SelcSilverhand (Dec 15, 2011)

OOC: Lets get initiatives from everyone.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Dec 15, 2011)

OOC: Can Midian and Kraken tell us what they see?


----------



## Dr Simon (Dec 15, 2011)

OOC: Waiting to see what the effects of my failed Fort save will be; Kraken may not be in a position to say much.


----------



## Shayuri (Dec 15, 2011)

Whisper!


----------



## jkason (Dec 15, 2011)

*Midian Rightson, human druid*

Apparently cats don't like train tops... 

Initiative (1d20+2=3)


----------



## SelcSilverhand (Dec 15, 2011)

Dr Simon said:


> OOC: Waiting to see what the effects of my failed Fort save will be; Kraken may not be in a position to say much.




OOC: Kraken lost 1 point of strength and has to continue to make saves every round.


----------



## Dr Simon (Dec 20, 2011)

"Watch out," calls Kraken. "The mongrel's got some kind of toy crossbow but I think it's poisoned." Hauling himself up onto the roof of the car he moves towards his attacker. "See how you like this ya sorry bleeder," he mutters. At his command a freak squall of weather buffets the mystery man.

[sblock=OOC]
Storm burst (domain power) on attacker, ranged touch attack +9, 1d6+2 nonlethal plus target at -2 attacks for one round.
This has a 30 ft. range so Kraken'll move into range if he isn't already.

Edit: spend and action point on attack. As we're 8th level we get to use 2d6 and take the highest - I _think_ I've worked out how to do that on the ENWorld roller...
[/sblock]


----------



## SelcSilverhand (Dec 22, 2011)

Round 1
As Midian charges the assassin he flourishes his hands and two daggers with blackened blades appear in his grasp. Undaunted, Midian bites and slashes with fang and claws, scoring his legs and leaving bloody streaks. The man feints to the left but Midian swiftly realizes it is a bluff. As his daggers come down to strike at him, a sudden burst of wind, rain, and sparks erupt in his face. His blow goes wide and the deadly blade misses. Over the back of the train, Dante scrambles up onto the top of the roof as well.

OOC
[SBLOCK]
Rolled a 1 for the attack and failed the feint vs sense motive!

For Doral and Whisper, if you want to buff or take any other actions let me know this round and I will work them in. Right now Dante and Kraken are standing in the two squares above you.
I will get a map up soon, but might not have time until after Christmas Day
[/SBLOCK]

Round 2


----------



## jkason (Dec 22, 2011)

[sblock=ooc]Firstly, whew for rolls in Midian's favor.  

Second, I just realized that pounce allows for rake attacks, which I didn't previously roll. Rolled just in case you're okay with still adding them at this late juncture:

Pounce Rake attacks; damage (1d20+11=12, 1d3+3=6, 1d20+11=23, 1d3+3=4)[/sblock]


----------



## SelcSilverhand (Dec 22, 2011)

jkason said:


> [sblock=ooc]Firstly, whew for rolls in Midian's favor.
> 
> Second, I just realized that pounce allows for rake attacks, which I didn't previously roll. Rolled just in case you're okay with still adding them at this late juncture:
> 
> Pounce Rake attacks; damage (1d20+11=12, 1d3+3=6, 1d20+11=23, 1d3+3=4)[/sblock]




OOC
[SBLOCK]
According to the PSRD entry, rake can only work when grappled but unfortunately your CMB roll didn't hit his CMD. 
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## jkason (Dec 22, 2011)

OOC
[SBLOCK]







SelcSilverhand said:


> According to the PSRD entry, rake can only work when grappled but unfortunately your CMB roll didn't hit his CMD.




It's in the Pounce ability description, which is why I was missing it before, too:



> When a creature with this special attack makes a charge, it can make a full attack (including rake attacks if the creature also has the rake ability).




The common explanation I was seeing on the paizo boards when I ran across it was that they didn't include "and during a pounce" in the rake entry because there are creatures with rake but not pounce?

Not a big deal either way, but thought I should get it figured out now for future encounters so as not to bog those down. 
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Dec 25, 2011)

Doral uncorks his _potion of spiderclimb_, drinks it, and begins to crawl along the side of the train, trying to stay out of view of the assailant.


----------



## Shayuri (Dec 25, 2011)

Whisper mutters a curse and casts her _shield_ spell.


----------



## SelcSilverhand (Jan 4, 2012)

OOC: I'll give Kraken another day and then get an update up. Hope everyone's holidays were good.


----------



## Dr Simon (Jan 4, 2012)

Kraken draws his dagger in his belt for now, and strides deliberately towards the assassin. Coming side by side with Midian, he jabs at the man, not aiming to hit but to distract him whilst his friends do what they can.

"We want this fella alive?" he shouts.

[sblock=OOC]
Aid Another attempt to help Midian.
Edit: Just about! +2 to Midian's next attack.
[/sblock]


----------



## SelcSilverhand (Jan 6, 2012)

Round 2
The assassin rolls sideways and avoids most of Midian's attacks. One of his claws grazes the man as he dodges. The man grins despite the odds being against him and says, "You should have kept your pet in steerage." He slashes high with one blade but at the last possible instant, Midian sees the distraction. His head twists aside and the second blade, moving at impossible speed, slashes his jaw open instead of burying itself in his throat. The cut burns and Kraken can see the smear of black and purple goo from the blade. 
Meanwhile, Whisper prepares her defenses while Doral moves himself into position. Their new acquaintance struggles up on to the top of the train car and struggles to find his balance.

Round 3...

Midian
[SBLOCK]
OOC: I need you to make two fortitude saves. DC17 and DC14. If you fail the DC14 you lose consciousness. If you fail the DC17 you take 2 points of str damage.
[/SBLOCK]


Midian Rolls
[SBLOCK]
Midian with Aid Another Bite, Damage. Claw, Damage. Claw, Damage. Grapple Attempt. (1d20+11=13, 1d6+3=7, 1d20+11=13, 1d3+3=6, 1d20+11=23, 1d3+6=9, 1d20+9=28)
[/SBLOCK]

Assassin Rolls
[SBLOCK]
Feint Vs Midian (1d20+16=30, 1d20+12=31)
Assassin Attack and Damage (1d20+12=20, 1d4+2=6)
[/SBLOCK]

OOC: Sorry for the delay, my work blocked enworld so I can't check it on my lunches or downtime for now.


----------



## jkason (Jan 7, 2012)

*Midian Rightson, human druid*

The cat backs away a step, shaking its head to clear it. Midian sways a bit, but stands. He rears back, then paws wide, as he lets forth a roar. The air about him shimmers a moment, but there is no other visible effect.

[sblock=actions]Failed the STR save:

Fort DC 14; Fort DC 17 (1d20+9=24, 1d20+9=10)

Move: 5' step
Standard: Delay Poison on himself. Probably should have done that before charging in. D'oh![/sblock]

[sblock=mini-stats]
	
	



```
[b]HP:[/b] 60/66       
[b]AC:[/b] 21        [b]AC(T):[/b] 14    [b]AC(FF):[/b] 18 
Wildshape base AC: 15
Medium Animal AC: 17

Conditions: -2 Str (poison), Delay Poison (8 hours)

[b]Init:[/b] +02
[b]BAB:[/b] +6/+1     [b]CMB/CMD:[/b] +8/22     [b]ACP:[/b] -3     
[b]Perception:[/b] +17

Saving Throw    Base   Mod   Misc*  Total
Fort:            06     1     +2    +9      
Ref:             02     2     +2    +6       
Will:            06     6     +2    +14

* Cloak +2
Conditional: +4 vs. spell-like fey & plant effects (Resist Nature's Lure)
Resist Cold 10
 
[b]Weapon                  Attack   Damage     Critical[/b]
Shortspear................+8.....1d6+2.........x2
Shortspear, full attack...+8/+3..1d6+2/1d6+2...x2
Shortspear, thrown........+8.....1d6+1.........x2, range 20'
Sling.....................+8.....1d4+2.........x2, range 50'
Sling, full attack........+8/+3..1d4+2/1d4+2...x2, range 50'

[b]Surge:[/b] 9/9 remaining (CMB +14)

Magical Feats: Spell Focus (Conj), Augment Summoning, Natural Spell

[b]Spells:[/b]
0st Level / DC16/17 6 Day : Create Water, Detect Magic, Detect Poison, Mending, Stabilize, Spark
1st Level / DC17/18 4+2+D Day : Longstrider, Entangle, Feather Step, Liberating Command, Ray of Sickening, Faerie Fire, Obscuring mist(D)
2nd Level / DC18/19 3+2+D Day : [s]Delay Poison[/s], Frigid Touch, Lesser Restoration, Resist Energy, Soften Earth and Stone, Slipstream(D)
3rd Level / DC19/20 3+1+D Day : Call Lightning*, Mad Monkeys, Sleet Storm, Stone Shape, Water Walk(D) 
4th Level / DC20/21 2+1+D Day : Ice Storm, Freedom of Movement, Geyser, Control Water(D)

* attuned to empowered spell shard
** Eberron shard can recall evocation spells up to 4th level: 2/2 remaining

[b]Wand charges:[/b] 27/28 remaining.
[b]Wild Shape:[/b] 2/3 remaining
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Jan 8, 2012)

Doral crawls to a position behind the assassin in order to keep out of view, peers his head up over the car's top and casts _hold person_ on the man.

OOC: Save DC is 10 + 4 from Int + 3 from spell level + 2 from Spell Focus and Greater Spell Focus (Enchantment) + 1 from Cloaked Casting (and +2 SR from CC) = DC of 20.


----------



## Shayuri (Jan 9, 2012)

Girded for war, Whisper climbs the ladder, pausing at the top to get a good look around, then climbing out on all fours so as not to be thrown around by the everpresent shaking of the train carriage.

(OOC - Basically double-moving, up the ladder, then away from the fight to get some distance.)


----------



## SelcSilverhand (Jan 14, 2012)

OOC - I'll post actions for Kraken and DI if they don't update by Sunday


----------



## Dr Simon (Jan 14, 2012)

OOC- waiting to see the effects of Doral's spell.


----------



## SelcSilverhand (Jan 16, 2012)

The man suddenly goes stiff, losing balance and tumbling forward onto the carriage roof. 









*OOC:*


Assassin Will Save vs Hold Person (1d20+6=10)


----------



## Dr Simon (Jan 16, 2012)

Kraken grabs the man's weapons and throws them off the side of the train. Then he grabs the assassin's ankles and begins dragging him back to the end of the carriage.


----------



## jkason (Jan 16, 2012)

*OOC:*


Apologies that I forgot to mention you, Selc, but: out of town for a few days, limited online time. Feel free to NPC Midian. If he isn't in danger of falling, he'll probably go human again to help handle getting the assassin down off the top of the train.


----------



## Shayuri (Jan 16, 2012)

"Rope," Whisper said crisply. "Before he breaks free. Tie his ankles and wrists."

She quickly came forward to open his mouth and check for poisons kept inside.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Jan 18, 2012)

Doral crawls up unto the roof and over the assassin, like a spider over its victim.  He takes some silk rope from his pack as he ties the man's ankles and arms.  "I would say that went well.  Thanks for distracting him, gentlemen."  Doral nods toward Midian and Kraken.


----------



## SelcSilverhand (Jan 23, 2012)

Doral has barely finished tightening the knots before the man shakes off his enchantment. He struggles briefly, but gives up after a second. He glares at the group surrounding him in the gap between the two train cars.


----------



## jkason (Jan 23, 2012)

*Midian Rightson, human druid*

Midian melts from cat to human again as the prisoner is restrained, and when he breaks free of the enchantment, looks to the others. 

"I can't be the only one feeling a bit exposed out here, yes? Perhaps we should retire to a more private spot to discuss with our new friend here?

"Then again, with that crowd outside our cabin, we may as well grab the closest official and ask to sit in on the questioning."


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Jan 24, 2012)

"I doubt an official would appreciate my methods of extracting information," Doral starts to say but notices the odd looks from his companions.  Sighing he concludes, As you will.  I will help you lower him to the cars.  One moment."  Doral gives a quick search of the man's pockets for any hidden messages or clues to his background.


----------



## Dr Simon (Jan 24, 2012)

"Didn't I see a...," Kraken gropes for a familiar word for an unfamiliar concept, "... cargo hold at the end of the carriage? We could take him there for questioning."


----------



## jkason (Jan 24, 2012)

*Midian Rightson, human druid*

Midian shrugs at Kraken's suggestion as the group lowers the man. 

"If we can get him there without attracting more attention, I'm game. Whisper and I have some very personal business with this one. Doral, maybe you have a way to mask him?"


----------



## Shayuri (Jan 24, 2012)

Without a word, Whisper produces from her pouch the mask she used to wear. It had been some time since she'd used it...but then again, she'd only ever worn it while in her natural form; something she almost never bothered with now.

She affixed it to the erstwhile assassin's head, then canted it up, so his eyes were not looking out the eye holes.

"That should do it," she said quietly. "I'll go make sure we have a clear path."

With that, the sorceress descended back down into the train to reassure and cajole any lookers-on until the coast was clear for the prisoner to be relocated.


----------



## SelcSilverhand (Jan 26, 2012)

Whisper descends back down to the space between the two cars. Knowing that the passenger car is not the best place to have an interrogation, she turns and moves into the car that the two men came from. Curious onlookers still fill the passageways and as she starts moving through them she spots a disturbance coming from the other direction. It looks like an official in House Orien colors followed by two burly men also in uniform. She can hear them calling for people to make way in their pursuit of the two men who were fighting. She quickly realizes that moving a roped prisoner through several cars full of people will attract attention of the Officials. Even after this group moves on, anyone spotting a bound man will likely report it.

Doral
[SBLOCK]
Your hands close over a few slips of paper and four small vials, but other than that his pockets are empty. 
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Shayuri (Jan 30, 2012)

Whisper pauses where she is, stepping aside so as not to stand out. They'd want to take possession of the prisoner at the least, and they'd probably have some questions for the ones he'd been after as well. She wasn't sure if they knew the fight had moved to the roof of the train cars, but if they did there'd be no place to hide.

She had to stall them, if she could...and simultaneously warn the others.

So as the pursuers came closer, she leaned out and asked, "Excuse me, what is all this ruckus about? I was trying to sleep and suddenly...pandemonium!"

Meanwhile on the roof of the train a large black bird winged its way out of the train car Whisper had been in, struggled to keep up with the train for a moment, then managed to land on the roof as well. With obvious difficulty it scrabbled over the roof against the headwind to arrive at where the others were gathered. A big black raven that eyed them and croaked, _"House Orien has men coming. Whisper is trying to stall them...she is not sure if they know where to find you."_

(OOC - Go go sorceror familiar!)


----------



## Dr Simon (Jan 30, 2012)

Kraken keeps a tight grip on the assassin's shoulder, and looks behind him at the oncoming landscape. 

"Typical," he says. "Maybe we should just chuck him off the side?"


----------



## jkason (Jan 30, 2012)

*Midian Rightson, human druid*



Dr Simon said:


> "Typical," he says. "Maybe we should just chuck him off the side?"




"He killed my friend," the druid says with a shake of his head. "I'll get answers from him before he gets to meet whatever hell waits for him."

He looks to the beguiler. "Perhaps your sphere of invisibility? If there's nothing to see up here, Whisper may be able to divert them more easily so that we can get this one to a secure location and finally get some answers."


----------



## SelcSilverhand (Jan 31, 2012)

Shayuri said:


> Meanwhile on the roof of the train a large black bird winged its way out of the train car Whisper had been in, struggled to keep up with the train for a moment, then managed to land on the roof as well. With obvious difficulty it scrabbled over the roof against the headwind to arrive at where the others were gathered. A big black raven that eyed them and croaked, _"House Orien has men coming. Whisper is trying to stall them...she is not sure if they know where to find you."_
> 
> (OOC - Go go sorceror familiar!)


----------



## Shayuri (Jan 31, 2012)

(OOC - lol...I know... In fairness, it's shown up before, on the island. Just not often. I'm planning on getting Improved Familiar too! Rah!)


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Jan 31, 2012)

Doral nods and says in appreciation, "Clever."  He casts his _sphere of invisibility_ on the group after pocketing the vials and paper he had found.


----------



## SelcSilverhand (Feb 3, 2012)

The group of you vanish as the door below creaks open. One of the men exclaims at the sight of the bloody hand print on the wall. Blood here, looks like their arguement went ugly. Probably one of them popped the other in the nose. You don't think they got up on the roofs?" "Better check it out. Yusof, get up there and eyeball it."
After a moment a mans head pokes above the edge of the roof. He looks towards your group, then turns and looks backwards along the roof to the end of the lightning rail cars. He drops back down out of sight.
"Nothing up there, must be farther forward." "Alright, come on then." The door to the next car opens and closes again.

Doral
[SBLOCK]
Surprisingly the prisoner has remained silent this entire time, even facing the prospect of torture. All he had to do was call out and it could have created enough confusion with the local authorities that any decent agent could have escaped. 
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## jkason (Feb 3, 2012)

*Midian Rightson, human druid*

Midian holds his breath as the man looks straight through the lot of them, and a few minutes more besides. He starts breathing but remains silent a minute or so more, to be sure there are no more investigators coming through, then whispers, "I think we might be clear. Shall we see about getting off this roof?"


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Feb 6, 2012)

"Yes," Doral says before blindly ripping a cloth of the prisoner's shirt and using it to gag him.  "You first.  Tell me when you are down and I will lower the prisoner to you.  We will have to use verbal cues since working invisible.  Also, let's take him to an empty cab."


----------



## SelcSilverhand (Feb 7, 2012)

It takes considerable effort to move your party through the crowded rail cars trying to make your way to the back. Several times your group has had to sprint through a car during a brief break in human traffic as they move about between compartments. 
Somehow you manage to make it to the end of the passenger rail cars where the storage cars begin. Taking the first one you come to, you search it for any signs of crew before shutting the doors behind you and setting your prisoner on one of the crates. He takes a long look around himself as your group arranges itself in front of him.


----------



## jkason (Feb 8, 2012)

*Midian Rightson, human druid*

Once he's certain they're alone, Midian speaks. 

"Right, then, I'm new to interrogating spies. Is it the fingers or the toes we start cutting off first to get them to talk?" he says glibly, looking to the group.









*OOC:*


Midian's not got much in the way of social skills, so he probably shouldn't be leading any kind of interrogation. He can turn into a nice, big, nasty animal, though, if anyone needs to threaten to feed the spy to something. 







[sblock=mini-stats]
	
	



```
[b]HP:[/b] 60/66       
[b]AC:[/b] 21        [b]AC(T):[/b] 14    [b]AC(FF):[/b] 18 
Wildshape base AC: 15
Medium Animal AC: 17

Conditions: -2 Str (poison), Delay Poison (8 hours)

[b]Init:[/b] +02
[b]BAB:[/b] +6/+1     [b]CMB/CMD:[/b] +8/22     [b]ACP:[/b] -3     
[b]Perception:[/b] +17

Saving Throw    Base   Mod   Misc*  Total
Fort:            06     1     +2    +9      
Ref:             02     2     +2    +6       
Will:            06     6     +2    +14

* Cloak +2
Conditional: +4 vs. spell-like fey & plant effects (Resist Nature's Lure)
Resist Cold 10
 
[b]Weapon                  Attack   Damage     Critical[/b]
Shortspear................+8.....1d6+2.........x2
Shortspear, full attack...+8/+3..1d6+2/1d6+2...x2
Shortspear, thrown........+8.....1d6+1.........x2, range 20'
Sling.....................+8.....1d4+2.........x2, range 50'
Sling, full attack........+8/+3..1d4+2/1d4+2...x2, range 50'

[b]Surge:[/b] 9/9 remaining (CMB +14)

Magical Feats: Spell Focus (Conj), Augment Summoning, Natural Spell

[b]Spells:[/b]
0st Level / DC16/17 6 Day : Create Water, Detect Magic, Detect Poison, Mending, Stabilize, Spark
1st Level / DC17/18 4+2+D Day : Longstrider, Entangle, Feather Step, Liberating Command, Ray of Sickening, Faerie Fire, Obscuring mist(D)
2nd Level / DC18/19 3+2+D Day : [s]Delay Poison[/s], Frigid Touch, Lesser Restoration, Resist Energy, Soften Earth and Stone, Slipstream(D)
3rd Level / DC19/20 3+1+D Day : Call Lightning*, Mad Monkeys, Sleet Storm, Stone Shape, Water Walk(D) 
4th Level / DC20/21 2+1+D Day : Ice Storm, Freedom of Movement, Geyser, Control Water(D)

* attuned to empowered spell shard
** Eberron shard can recall evocation spells up to 4th level: 2/2 remaining

[b]Wand charges:[/b] 27/28 remaining.
[b]Wild Shape:[/b] 2/3 remaining
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Dr Simon (Feb 8, 2012)

"Toes," says Kraken. "That way they can't scarper when you start on the fingers, eh?" He moves to guard the door.


----------



## Shayuri (Feb 8, 2012)

Whisper shakes her head. "Torture is a measure of last resort," she says. "It's unreliable, and assassins train to resist it. Not to mention, it has detrimental effects on the torturer as well."

She hunkers down to be at eye level with the killer and reaches out to brush his bangs out of his eyes; an almost tender gesture.

"Besides...you'd like to cooperate with us, wouldn't you?" she asks, and a strange light flickers behind her eyes as she stares into his.

(OOC - Charm Person. Will DC 17.)


----------



## SelcSilverhand (Feb 9, 2012)

The man mumbles something around his gag.

OOC: Assassin Will Save vs Charm Person (1d20+6=8)


----------



## jkason (Feb 9, 2012)

*Midian Rightson, human druid*

Midian raises an eyebrow.

"Well, he's speaking--or trying to. That's new, at least. Suppose we should see what he has to say?" he says, moving to lower the gag, though ready to put it back should the man scream.

[sblock=mini-stats]
	
	



```
[b]HP:[/b] 60/66       
[b]AC:[/b] 21        [b]AC(T):[/b] 14    [b]AC(FF):[/b] 18 
Wildshape base AC: 15
Medium Animal AC: 17

Conditions: -2 Str (poison), Delay Poison (8 hours)

[b]Init:[/b] +02
[b]BAB:[/b] +6/+1     [b]CMB/CMD:[/b] +8/22     [b]ACP:[/b] -3     
[b]Perception:[/b] +17

Saving Throw    Base   Mod   Misc*  Total
Fort:            06     1     +2    +9      
Ref:             02     2     +2    +6       
Will:            06     6     +2    +14

* Cloak +2
Conditional: +4 vs. spell-like fey & plant effects (Resist Nature's Lure)
Resist Cold 10
 
[b]Weapon                  Attack   Damage     Critical[/b]
Shortspear................+8.....1d6+2.........x2
Shortspear, full attack...+8/+3..1d6+2/1d6+2...x2
Shortspear, thrown........+8.....1d6+1.........x2, range 20'
Sling.....................+8.....1d4+2.........x2, range 50'
Sling, full attack........+8/+3..1d4+2/1d4+2...x2, range 50'

[b]Surge:[/b] 9/9 remaining (CMB +14)

Magical Feats: Spell Focus (Conj), Augment Summoning, Natural Spell

[b]Spells:[/b]
0st Level / DC16/17 6 Day : Create Water, Detect Magic, Detect Poison, Mending, Stabilize, Spark
1st Level / DC17/18 4+2+D Day : Longstrider, Entangle, Feather Step, Liberating Command, Ray of Sickening, Faerie Fire, Obscuring mist(D)
2nd Level / DC18/19 3+2+D Day : [s]Delay Poison[/s], Frigid Touch, Lesser Restoration, Resist Energy, Soften Earth and Stone, Slipstream(D)
3rd Level / DC19/20 3+1+D Day : Call Lightning*, Mad Monkeys, Sleet Storm, Stone Shape, Water Walk(D) 
4th Level / DC20/21 2+1+D Day : Ice Storm, Freedom of Movement, Geyser, Control Water(D)

* attuned to empowered spell shard
** Eberron shard can recall evocation spells up to 4th level: 2/2 remaining

[b]Wand charges:[/b] 27/28 remaining.
[b]Wild Shape:[/b] 2/3 remaining
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Feb 9, 2012)

Whisper nods and tells the assassin, "Don't be afraid or cry out. I know this must seem frightening, but I won't let anything bad happen to you."

She smiles winsomely as the gag is lowered and asks, "So...what name are you going by these days? You can call me Whisper."


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Feb 10, 2012)

While Whisper interrogates the prisoner, Doral relaxes long enough to walk off to the side of the room and take a closer look at the vials and slips of paper he took from him.  He casts _detect magic_ while he does so.


----------



## SelcSilverhand (Feb 10, 2012)

"The names Curtis" the man says in a fluid and warm voice, "and I already know your name Whisper, along with your mate there, cat-boy. It seems like our paths were destined to cross again. You should probably untie me. I won't hurt you, after all, I'm only paid up for one mark today." He glances over at the glowering ranger.

Doral
[SBLOCK]
One of the papers glows magic. The other does not. Neither of the bottles glow.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Dr Simon (Feb 10, 2012)

OOC: Away for a week. Kraken will guard the door and look surly, NPC as required.


----------



## jkason (Feb 10, 2012)

*Midian Rightson, human druid*

"And do you suppose you'd want to tell your good friend Whisper who that employer might be?" Midian asks.


----------



## SelcSilverhand (Feb 10, 2012)

"Not even remotely, even if I could, Midian. I don't need names, just money in my line of work."


----------



## Shayuri (Feb 10, 2012)

"You said our paths were crossing again," Whisper says. "When did they cross before? And what information about us were you given by your employer?"


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Feb 10, 2012)

Doral takes a closer look at the pieces of paper, especially the one that detected magic.  He then whispers to Whisper.

"When it is convenient, ask him why he did not cry out when the officials came looking for the source of the disturbance.  He could have cried out for help, but did not."


----------



## SelcSilverhand (Feb 10, 2012)

"I was in Cliffscrape several months back, hired to remove certain individuals asking questions about a certain lost ship. If you get my meaning. 

I had you names and physical descriptions. Oh and money. Not a lot mind you, but enough to hire a local throat cutter to take the wrap for the deaths. Killing him saved me the trouble of doing it when the job was done, though I would have rather he finished his job first."

He stares at Doral whispering to Whisper and smirks a bit. 

"Best to whisper your secrets a bit farther away, rube. That's simple. Doing what I need to do works better with less attention. This room for example, is a prime spot to work without alerting anyone."


OOC
[SBLOCK]
Assassin Perception check (1d20+14=24)
DC15 to hear a whispered conversion, especially one close to him.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Shayuri (Feb 12, 2012)

Whisper doesn't say anything for a moment, just staring at the prisoner until it seemed her eyes were drills augering into his skull. Then she said, "Midian would you go around behind him and keep an eye on his bonds?"

Then, to Curtis, "Have you received any further communications from your employer since being hired?"

(OOC - Whisper uses her Detect Thoughts Spell-like ability, from her Bloodline, on Curtis. Unlike the spell, it takes full effect on the 1st round. I'm assuming that Whisper would know if the Charm hadn't taken effect unless Curtis had some ability that expressly circumvented such knowing...but a Charm doesn't necessary compel truth telling...it just makes it more likely. Hopefully the mind reading will help. DC 18 will save to resist.)


----------



## SelcSilverhand (Feb 13, 2012)

Curtis frowns and shakes his head, as if clearing his thoughts. He looks around at the others. "Someone's trying to get in my head. Cut it out."

Curtis Will Save vs Detect Thoughts (1d20+6=19)

Midian
[SBLOCK]
You move around to the side of the man so you can get a view of his bonds. You can't see anything out of place.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## jkason (Feb 13, 2012)

*Midian Rightson, human druid*

Midian moves at Whisper's direction. As he gets a good angle on the ropes, he nods an 'all is well,' then stays in position to try to avoid letting the man work free as they speak.


----------



## Shayuri (Feb 17, 2012)

"Sorry about that...but what about the question? Has your employer given you any more instructions? And, I'm curious, how did you plan to verify our deaths to this employer and collect whatever portion of your payment was reserved until the job was done?"


----------



## SelcSilverhand (Feb 17, 2012)

"My employers prefer to remain anonymous. Unless they are careless, most of the time I don't know who they are. It's mostly notes passed by masked men, money left at dead drops, and rendezvous in dark alleys. Mostly when word gets around that a particular person is dead that's all the proof they need and I pickup from a dead drop. Otherwise I leave word or evidence at a predetermined place and pick up my money from another. Unsurprisingly no one wants to stiff a man who kills other people for a living.

With that said, the contract that was taken out for your group was only partly completed and I never received follow up requests to eliminate anyone else in your company. They must have gone underground once you killed all those people on Tempest Isle. Not bad work, from what I understand you killed all of them, men and women, and not a single prisoner taken to talk about it. There's good money to be made and it seems you have a flair for this sort of business. We could form a partnership. Though we would need to finish the current contract, namely the man standing behind you. You probably don't know much about him do you? Are you sure you want to turn your back on that one?"
Dante growls at the assassin and says "Shut up! You're a killer!"
"Aren't we in the company of killers? Anyone here who hasn't killed another person raise their hands? No one? How about those who haven't killed from ambush? Robbed the dead? Left their corpses to rot unburied? You look at the blood on my hands, but you should really be looking for blood on his."
"I said shut up!" Dante takes a quick step forward and slams his fist into the mans face. The bound assassin reels for a moment, shaking his head and spitting out a glob of bloody saliva. 

"Yes, your group certainly has a taste for this sort of business, a partnership would be a fine thing. Unless of course you are already engaged in another contract. I was suprised to see you on this rail. Where is your merry band headed?


----------



## Shayuri (Feb 17, 2012)

"That's enough," Whisper said mildly. "From both of you." She eyed Curtis then and added, "I'm somewhat impressed that you've kept informed of our actions on Tempest Island...though either your source is flawed, or you're deliberately trying to bait us. Either way, I see no purpose in correcting you and giving you yet more information about us. Similarly, if you don't already know our ultimate destination, I see no reason to tell you."

She took a deep breath.

"So. In summary, you were hired by persons unknown to kill people investigating the shipwreck that led us, eventually, to Tempest Isle. You then sub-contracted other people to attack and to spy on us, disposing of them when their use was at an end. Now you're here, in person, chasing another mark...this man," she nodded at Dante, "Who just happens to be on the same train as we are."

"I'm curious...won't you be in trouble for failing to complete the contract on us? You're not worried about the consequences of that?"


----------



## jkason (Feb 17, 2012)

*Midian Rightson, human druid*

Midian finds himself secretly applauding the aggression, but keeps quiet, knowing Whisper has the better tactics if they're to get the most information. This man was the weapon; they wanted the employer if they could manage it. 

The druid keeps his mouth shut, then, and his eyes on the bindings to make sur they're not slipped in secret.


----------



## SelcSilverhand (Feb 18, 2012)

The man shrugs and says,"I attempted to contact the person who employed me but they never came to the drop point to pick up the message or leave another. They're either gone or dead. 
Failure to complete contracts are bad for business, any business really. I'd hate to get a reputation of being unable to finish a job. The contract on your new buddy there didn't have a time limit, so there's always tomorrow." He grins at Dante who stares daggers at him but doesn't approach this time.
"I'm curious as well.... when are you going to ask your best friend what he did to get a contract taken out on his life? He could be a very bad man." Curtis makes a "tsk tsk" sound in Dantes direction.


----------



## jkason (Feb 18, 2012)

*Midian Rightson, human druid*

"You mean like all those awful things _we_ did to earn an assassination attempt and lose our friend?" Midian sneers. He does, however, look in the newcomer's direction with a raised eyebrow.

[sblock=mini-stats]
	
	



```
[b]HP:[/b] 60/66       
[b]AC:[/b] 21        [b]AC(T):[/b] 14    [b]AC(FF):[/b] 18 
Wildshape base AC: 15
Medium Animal AC: 17

Conditions: -2 Str (poison), Delay Poison (8 hours)

[b]Init:[/b] +02
[b]BAB:[/b] +6/+1     [b]CMB/CMD:[/b] +8/22     [b]ACP:[/b] -3     
[b]Perception:[/b] +17

Saving Throw    Base   Mod   Misc*  Total
Fort:            06     1     +2    +9      
Ref:             02     2     +2    +6       
Will:            06     6     +2    +14

* Cloak +2
Conditional: +4 vs. spell-like fey & plant effects (Resist Nature's Lure)
Resist Cold 10
 
[b]Weapon                  Attack   Damage     Critical[/b]
Shortspear................+8.....1d6+2.........x2
Shortspear, full attack...+8/+3..1d6+2/1d6+2...x2
Shortspear, thrown........+8.....1d6+1.........x2, range 20'
Sling.....................+8.....1d4+2.........x2, range 50'
Sling, full attack........+8/+3..1d4+2/1d4+2...x2, range 50'

[b]Surge:[/b] 9/9 remaining (CMB +14)

Magical Feats: Spell Focus (Conj), Augment Summoning, Natural Spell

[b]Spells:[/b]
0st Level / DC16/17 6 Day : Create Water, Detect Magic, Detect Poison, Mending, Stabilize, Spark
1st Level / DC17/18 4+2+D Day : Longstrider, Entangle, Feather Step, Liberating Command, Ray of Sickening, Faerie Fire, Obscuring mist(D)
2nd Level / DC18/19 3+2+D Day : [s]Delay Poison[/s], Frigid Touch, Lesser Restoration, Resist Energy, Soften Earth and Stone, Slipstream(D)
3rd Level / DC19/20 3+1+D Day : Call Lightning*, Mad Monkeys, Sleet Storm, Stone Shape, Water Walk(D) 
4th Level / DC20/21 2+1+D Day : Ice Storm, Freedom of Movement, Geyser, Control Water(D)

* attuned to empowered spell shard
** Eberron shard can recall evocation spells up to 4th level: 2/2 remaining

[b]Wand charges:[/b] 27/28 remaining.
[b]Wild Shape:[/b] 2/3 remaining
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Feb 18, 2012)

"Where is the dead drop located for this particular mission," Doral asks.


----------



## Dr Simon (Feb 20, 2012)

Kraken has been stood by the door with his arms folded during this exchange, but he laughs at the assassin.

"Reckon some of us killed those people on Tempest Isle because they were raising up walking dead and demons and generally making life miserable for decent folks, eh?" he says. He glances at Dante. "And reckon it's a fella's first time riding the lightning rail, he doesn't want some nong running around stabbing people, even if they've done something to deserve it, eh? If I still had your little toy crossbow I'd shove it where the sun don't shine, mate." His tone is more jovial than threatening.

[sblock=OOC]
Selc, I made one save vs. poison, do I need to make any more or did that halt it?

Intimidate roll added, although he's not really trying (evidently...)
[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Feb 20, 2012)

Whisper nods at Doral approvingly.

"Answer his question. And let us worry about our new friend. Right now what we need to know is from you."


----------



## SelcSilverhand (Feb 22, 2012)

He shrugs at Midian's comment. "Sometimes you're just in the wrong place at the wrong time."

"The Arcanix, in the village. The person wanted me to leave evidence of the job being completed. A severed finger with his ring still on it us a common enough practice, coupled with the news that a man was found dead aboard the one of the lightning rails."

The man wiggles in discomfort. "These ropes are hardly necessary Whisper, you should untie me. I wouldn't hurt you. Maybe we can even come up with a deal. Finish off Dante and I'll give you 2/3rds of the money I was paid to do the job."


----------



## jkason (Feb 22, 2012)

*Midian Rightson, human druid*

Midian frowns. 

"The Arcanix again," he says, biting his lip. "It's sounding more and more like all our trouble circles back there, and our invites may not be the gifts we thought they were.

"On the other hand, if we can start a 'body flung from the lightning rail' rumor aboard and find a handy extra finger to put Dante's ring on, we might have a means of tracking the employer."


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Feb 26, 2012)

Seeing as the party seems to be unsure on how to proceed, and knowing how dangerous and unrelenting the assassin appears to be, Doral slowly makes a semi-circle to the rear of the man, snaps out his dagger, and slits the man's throat from ear to ear while clapping his hand over the man's mouth and whispering, "Sorry.  It will all be over in a minute.  I am sure, in retrospect, you understand."

Sorry the lot of you had to see that, but I did not see what else could be done with him.  No guilt on your part as you had no say in my actions.  On a lighter note, I should soon have a finger if our new friend could part with the ring."


----------



## Dr Simon (Feb 27, 2012)

Kraken merely raises an eyebrow.

"I would've thrown him off the train," he says wryly. "Less mess. But haven't we just lost a useful source of information, eh? You read the mind of that mongrel spy back on Tempest Isle, thought you might've done the same here, eh?"


----------



## Shayuri (Feb 27, 2012)

"I tried," Whisper says with a sigh. "He was able to keep me out. And he was...resistant to the charm spell. It worked, but I think his life is so steeped in lies and paranoia that he does not truly trust anyone...even those he feels are friends. Anyway, I think I heard enough to work him out...at least as far as we're concerned." 

She glances for a moment at the newcomer, weighing whether or not he was equally worked out, then nods at the body.

"And throwing him off the train, while less messy, is also less certain. Now we'll leave him for the authorities to discover and, with the ringed finger, it will seem to his employer the deed is done. With luck, we can beat them to the drop site and catch whoever they send to leave the money."

The changeling scowls. "It may come up with nothing. They seem good at avoiding direct connections. But any clue will be useful."


----------



## Dr Simon (Feb 27, 2012)

"Gotta say I'm kind of lost here, Whisper," says Kraken. "So you and Middo have had a run-in with these toy-crossbow people before?"


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Feb 27, 2012)

"I would have preferred keeping him alive also, but he seemed determined to kill our new friend and was beyond reasoning.  Do we want to leave the body with the ring?  I think it might be better to leave the corpse here, but keep a finger, place a ring on it and leave it at the drop site as he had said was his normal modus operandi."  Doral states as he cleans his dagger off the corpse's collar.  "There will probably be some questions with those who can identify us in the chase.  Should we find a way off this train to avoid questions?  It looks like we may be late to our appointment if we pursue this."


----------



## Shayuri (Feb 27, 2012)

Whisper nods. "We'll leave him behind. I'd have preferred to keep him quiet  and alive until the trip was almost over, but we'll try to make this work."

She looks at Kraken apologetically and nods.

"We were attacked shortly before setting out to the island," she explains. "While we investigated the shipwreck that led us to it in the first place. At the time we didn't know who the masterminds of that attack were. Now it seems we do."

"By his testimony, I think he was hired on 'retainer' as it were, by the cult, to see to it that no one would find the isle by backtracking a lost ship. Of course, when we decimated the cult any survivors most likely went to ground, so they couldn't pay him. He clearly had a spy of some kind among the crew though...they might not have known who he was, or what he did, but he was too well apprised of our actions there not to have an account. Even if that account seems exagerrated."


----------



## jkason (Feb 27, 2012)

*Midian Rightson, human druid*

Midian is speechless for a long while after Doral casually slits the assassin's throat. While his bile for the man behind the murder of his friend was real, it's clear there had been a level of bravado in all the threats he made in the man's direction.

The druid finds himself assessing many things silently as his companions discuss the situation, and Whisper gives a fuller accounting of their previous run-in with the assassin. Finally, he comes to terms with both the necessity and the justice of Doral's swift decision, and joins into the discussion.

"If we use Doral's skills again, we may be able to return to our cabin without anyone having seen us this far down the train," Midian says. Whisper and I can disguise ourselves such that fewer of you will need to try negotiating crowds, and if I make an obnoxious-enough 'pet' of myself, they may all steer clear enough to make our trip back to our rooms much quicker.

"If we're going to leave this one here, though, I think we may want to at least stuff his corpse somewhere that may take a while to find him." He looks around the abandoned car they've entered. "Having him found when we're occupied elsewhere aboard might be to our advantage."

[sblock=mini-stats]
	
	



```
[b]HP:[/b] 60/66       
[b]AC:[/b] 21        [b]AC(T):[/b] 14    [b]AC(FF):[/b] 18 
Wildshape base AC: 15
Medium Animal AC: 17

Conditions: -2 Str (poison), Delay Poison (8 hours)

[b]Init:[/b] +02
[b]BAB:[/b] +6/+1     [b]CMB/CMD:[/b] +8/22     [b]ACP:[/b] -3     
[b]Perception:[/b] +17

Saving Throw    Base   Mod   Misc*  Total
Fort:            06     1     +2    +9      
Ref:             02     2     +2    +6       
Will:            06     6     +2    +14

* Cloak +2
Conditional: +4 vs. spell-like fey & plant effects (Resist Nature's Lure)
Resist Cold 10
 
[b]Weapon                  Attack   Damage     Critical[/b]
Shortspear................+8.....1d6+2.........x2
Shortspear, full attack...+8/+3..1d6+2/1d6+2...x2
Shortspear, thrown........+8.....1d6+1.........x2, range 20'
Sling.....................+8.....1d4+2.........x2, range 50'
Sling, full attack........+8/+3..1d4+2/1d4+2...x2, range 50'

[b]Surge:[/b] 9/9 remaining (CMB +14)

Magical Feats: Spell Focus (Conj), Augment Summoning, Natural Spell

[b]Spells:[/b]
0st Level / DC16/17 6 Day : Create Water, Detect Magic, Detect Poison, Mending, Stabilize, Spark
1st Level / DC17/18 4+2+D Day : Longstrider, Entangle, Feather Step, Liberating Command, Ray of Sickening, Faerie Fire, Obscuring mist(D)
2nd Level / DC18/19 3+2+D Day : [s]Delay Poison[/s], Frigid Touch, Lesser Restoration, Resist Energy, Soften Earth and Stone, Slipstream(D)
3rd Level / DC19/20 3+1+D Day : Call Lightning*, Mad Monkeys, Sleet Storm, Stone Shape, Water Walk(D) 
4th Level / DC20/21 2+1+D Day : Ice Storm, Freedom of Movement, Geyser, Control Water(D)

* attuned to empowered spell shard
** Eberron shard can recall evocation spells up to 4th level: 2/2 remaining

[b]Wand charges:[/b] 27/28 remaining.
[b]Wild Shape:[/b] 2/3 remaining
```
[/sblock]


----------



## SelcSilverhand (Feb 28, 2012)

The assassin gurgles and tries to speak as the blood sprays from his throat. His hands come forward trailing the ropes that were supposed to have him securely bound. He pitches to the floor and goes still after a few moments. Doral and Kraken get to work stashing the body behind a stack of crates. Doral takes a moment to sever a finger, choosing one with a ring on it already and wraps it carefully in cloth.

The return trip to your cabin is largely uneventful. The crew are still on the lookout for the two combatants but with Dante under the effects of the invisibility spell no one notes your passage. 

After a few hours, your train comes to its final destination. The city of Passage is a large, busy city. Numerous lightning rail tracks intersect with major roads that span all of Aundair. Overhead you can hear the roars and whooshing winds from elemental ringed airships. Tall buildings, warehouses, and docking towers mark the skyline. At the terminal, Dante takes his leave of you, determined to make his own way to his destination. Knowing that the body could be discovered at any moment, your group makes haste to collect your belongings and get as far away from the terminal as possible. It is late in the day to continue your journey. The city offers numerous places to rest for the evening as well as an active night life and shops offering all kinds of products.


OOC
[SBLOCK]
During the invisible trip between the roof and the back rail car, the assassin made his escape artist check. Once Midian started watching him I gave him two separate opposed sleight of hand vs perception checks to see that he was only holding his ropes and no longer tied. If talk had turned to what to do with him he would have attempted his escape but Doral surprised him with a coup de grace first. 

I don't think Damage Inc is coming back, so I'm writing him off for now. I had a PM from someone else interested but so far they haven't responded with character ideas. If we don't get anything shortly I'll put up another recruiting request. Or if you are in a game with someone you would like to see here, let me know and I'll send them an invite.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## jkason (Feb 28, 2012)

*Midian Rightson, human druid*

Once the party has safely put the lightning rail behind them, Midian turns to the others, though he keeps his voice pitched low.

"So, do we want to drop off our 'prize' this soon off the train, or would it be better to play tourist a bit to cover ourselves?" he asks, his gaze resting longest on Whisper and Doral, as both seem naturally more inclined to subterfuge.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Mar 1, 2012)

Doral looks at Midian with newfound admiration.  "For a druid, you are sharp when it comes to human nature in the so-called civilized lands.  You are right in that we should enjoy ourselves and act naturally.  Whoever hired the assassin may be excited and watching over the drop box location for news.  Let us go about the business we have come here for and when night falls Whisper can disguise herself to be nondescript and make the drop, as I am shamed to admit that her talents there exceed mine.  Perhaps I or one of your special druidic friends can watch over the drop and alert the rest of us when someone else goes to it."


----------



## Shayuri (Mar 1, 2012)

"I agree with Doral, with one caveat," Whisper says in her quiet tones. "Is this something we even want to bother pursuing? Once I make the drop, then the intended victim is safe, as long as he keeps his head down. There our obligation, as I see it, ends. We can take the money, if we feel it doesn't besmirch our collective honor to do so. Or we can attempt to capture the courier and track him back to the culprits, if we wish. Or we can simply do nothing, secure in knowing that we averted a stranger's ugly fate."

"We should decide what outcome we want before we get too deep into discussing our course of action."


----------



## jkason (Mar 1, 2012)

*Midian Rightson, human druid*

Midian bites his lip, thinking.

"I'll admit I've not thought it through much. Emotions have run understandably high with Jaron's killer returned, and I think the old family business of rooting out evil may have sunk in more than I thought. Jaron's killer is dead and gone now, though. I think we determined that much back on the car, and disposed of the last member of that foul conspiracy.

"Perhaps Whisper's right, and we're best off disposing of this unpleasantness and finding out what these invitations are really all about."


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Mar 1, 2012)

Doral ponders for a moment, then says "Whoever wanted Dante Moar dead is likely to continue.  However, this is a perfect opportunity for Dante to leave his past behind.  If we do not pursue this he can cut away his old life and live anew."


----------



## Dr Simon (Mar 1, 2012)

Kraken doesn't need to play at being the tourist; he's wandering around with his mouth hanging open. Although he's now familiar with lightning rails and airships he's not yet seen such an abundance, and he's still impressed by even the most basic elements of civilisation. And so he's only half-listening to the conversation.

"Huh?" he says, zoning back in. "Well, if you ask me, reckon maybe it makes sense to do the thing we were paid for first, eh? But keep an eye out on case there's more of these toy crossbow people about."


----------



## SelcSilverhand (Mar 3, 2012)

OOC
[SBLOCK]
For clarification, you have another 200-300 miles to go before reaching the Village of Arcanix and the floating towers above it. Right now you're in the city of Passage. In the morning you have the option of buying horses, a coach, or other means of transportation for the final leg of the trip. 
If you have any last bits of shopping to do, now is the time. I'll have a bigger update posted here sometime this weekend.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## SelcSilverhand (Mar 5, 2012)

Growing up and traveling throughout Aundair, Doral is familiar with the sights and attractions of Passage. He leads you to a fine hotel where you are able to get rooms for the night. You are able to reserve most of a floor for yourselves and you find your rooms quite luxuriant. There are soft feather beds, magically renewing basins of water for washing and another for bathing, large windows with a view of the city, and even safes for storing valuables. Once you've had a chance to freshen up, he leads you out into the city to enjoy some of the sights.  You get a chance to see one of the fabled House Cannith enclaves, its entrance flanked by massive stone golems. Columns of colored smoke rise from chimneys farther back in the factory complex as the workers within prepare new mechanical contraptions to reveal to the world. Since the destruction of Cyre, the three remaining enclaves have bickered and fought over who will be the new head of the House. The streets of the city are lit up by magelights fixed to poles. Many of them emit different colored lights and Doral shows you how to navigate based on what street you are one. The lights facing north are all one color, while the ones face south, or east, or west are another color. Flares of light or gusts of wind mark the passage of the airships coming and going overhead. The city is constantly busy, even late into the night. You make your way down streets packed with carts, animals, and people as Doral leads you to a fine restaurant operated by the hospitalors of House Ghallandra. You are treated to a fine meal with freshly caught fish, warm buttery loaves, golden Aundair wine, and strong Karranthi cheese. It is late at night before you finally make your way back to the hotel.

In the morning you awaken fully refreshed and after a filling breakfast, you head for the House Orien hub. Near where you disembarked from the train, the hub holds several different businesses to helping travelers get to their destinations. There are several travel options, mundane and magebred horses, elemental pulled carts, supply caravans, coaches, and even magical teleportation. After some debate over the safety, comfort, and cost, you elect for a four horse team cart. After your gear and supplies are stored aboard you set out from the western gate of the city. Midian drives from the front board with Doral at his side as a guide. 

The journey to the Village of the Arcanix is calm and relaxing. It takes several days to make the trip but numerous inns dot the landscape between you and your destination. The sun is warm overhead while the breeze from your passage keeps it from getting too hot. The road is well traveled and you pass or are passed by other groups on a regular basis. Occasionally you see soaring formations of dragonhawk riders patroling skies above. The road takes you through the Eldritch Grove forest, but despite the foreboding name you find it quite pleasant. On the far side of the forest your destination slowly comes into view. It starts out as specks on the horizon that grow and rise higher and higher. The four towers of the Arcanix. Each is a floating island of stone covered with dozens of towering structures. No two towers are alike either in building material or design. Some are short and squat while others are tall and spindly. A few are clearly magically stabilized as no mundane structure would stand with their shape. Each island floats several thousand feet in the air. Below the islands is the village of Arcanix. Doral tells you that it is not a normal village. Primarily it contains numerous places of entertainment, taverns, and shops. A large portion of the city is devoted to storage buildings for the wizards. While few travelers come here who are not acolytes or applicants, there are almost daily caravans arriving to unload supplies ordered by the wizards for their experiments. 
The village has no direct means of accessing the towers. Those with business with the wizards above have their choice of either flying under their own power, magical spells of levitation or flight, or the rental of Hippogryphs that can carry a full sized human. Unless you supply the magic yourself, most of the means of transportation come with high prices.
As you debate which option to take to reach the towers, the problem of what to do with your grisly trophy arises as well. Where in the village do you want to leave it where it will be found before scavenging vermin or dogs?


----------



## jkason (Mar 5, 2012)

*Midian Rightson, human druid*









*OOC:*


oops. I thought the proper location was something we'd gotten from the assassin during Whisper's questioning of him...


----------



## SelcSilverhand (Mar 7, 2012)

jkason said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> oops. I thought the proper location was something we'd gotten from the assassin during Whisper's questioning of him...












*OOC:*


We can probably hand wave that and say he mentioned something specific, like in a fountain or the hand of a statue.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Mar 7, 2012)

OOC: I am for hand waving it.   Drop it off and try to make our next appointment.   

IC: Doral judges the distance to the Nocturnas Tower.  "Though it would exhaust me, I can cast several spells that would enable us to fly to Nocturnas Tower.  However, the letter we received mentioned that the Trannix family has already been payed for transport once we arrived at this very village.  Let us start there."  Doral tries to find the Trannix place of business by memory, asking the locals for directions when needed.


----------



## jkason (Mar 7, 2012)

*Midian Rightson, human druid*

"I might be able to take a flying shape that can get some of up there. May take a few trips, but if Trannix doesn't work out, it may be our best bet," Midian offers.









*OOC:*


At 8th level, midian can wildshape to a huge animal, though the only huge flying animal I can seem to find is Quetzalcoatlus. With clumsy flight, it might be a bumpy ride. 

He can also become a medium magical beast and medium elemental, though, which should at least let him drag folk up one by one. Even if it takes a while, he has 8 hours at a go for wildshaping, so if we've no other options, we at least have that. Rather burn a wildshape than a ton of Doral's spells, I think


----------



## SelcSilverhand (Mar 11, 2012)

It doesn't take long to locate the Trannick business. Passersby are quick to point you to a tall tower with numerous openings across its surface. As you get closer you can see figures working with winged beasts in some of the openings. The land surrounding the towers is lined with a thick stone wall. The large, ornate iron wrought gate depicts a hippogriff with wings upraised. Once through the open gate you make your way towards what appears to be registration offices. There are numerous people working the ground. There are several acres devoted to grazing pasture for the hippogriffs. Now that you are closer, you can see some of them in the fields being watched by herders. Their bodies are that of a horse, while the head is that of a fearsome bird of prey. Despite their appearance, you see them grazing grass from the field like a horse. Their beaks shear off the tall stalks and you decide they must have molars in the back of their mouths from the way they chew the grass.
Upon reaching the main office, you are greeted by a man wearing an official uniform. "Welcome to Trannick's Transportation, travelers. For nearly a hundred years our family has bred and raised the finest mounts in all of Khorvaire. Are you looking to purchase one of our animals perhaps?" You present him with the letter that you were sent and he looks it over. Uttering a trigger word, a blue symbol suddenly glows next to the signature on the paper. He nods in satisfaction. "Yes, of course, a reservation was setup for you several days ago. Come right this way and we will help you prepare." The man leads you into the tower and begins to walk up a winding staircase the circles the entire tower. Along the way he gives you instructions on Hippogriffs, though a great deal of it seems to be what not to do. "Don't look them directly in the eyes, that's a challenge. Don't move suddenly around their heads, or their backsides. Don't pull too hard on the reins." His explanations for their rules make sense. The animals are a merging of a predatory bird with horses of above average intelligence. They eat meat primarily, while grazing as well to aid their digestion of meals they were never meant to consume.
Near the top of the tower he stops and leads you into a rookery. There are rows upon rows of compartments where the animals can roost when not in use. Their stalls are sealed with strong gates to prevent the animals from battering or clawing their way free. The man whistles up a few handlers who quickly set to work leading out the animals one by one and saddling them with their riding harnesses. "Once you are mounted, there is very little you have to do. Their bridles are enchanted to fly you to the Nocturnas tower." The handlers help each of you mount and leads you to the edge of the tower. It is a dizzying sight as you look down nearly a hundred feet to the ground. Your animal lets out a raucuous scream and prances at the edge. Just as you are about to lose your nerve and try to dismount, the handler slaps the animal on the haunches and gives a shout. Your mount leaps off the edge and plummets towards the ground. 
As the ground rushes towards you, your mount suddenly flings its wings out wide with a loud snap and suddenly you are soaring! The animal beats its wings hard and the land rushes past as it slowly gains altitude. Far above you the towers of the Arcanix slowly draws nearer. Looking over your shoulder you can see the rest of the party ascending behind you. As you look forward again you notice large glassy gems on either side of your mounts bridle. As it turns his head left and right the gems glow and fade. Finally when the beast is looking in the correct direction the gems glow brightly. Lining up with the creatures head you can now see the tower furthest from the village. Nocturnas. 

From what you know of the Floating towers, two of them are devoted to training up the next generation of adepts and magewrights while the other two, Nocturnas and Skyreach, are the libraries and laboratories for the greater wizards of the Congress. Before long your flying mount has brought you level with the lower reaches of the tower. Without any input from you, it makes for a wide flat area marked with a circle of glowing magelights. They alight with a squawk and shake themselves all over. Your mount turns to glare balefully at you and you quickly get the hint: the ride is over, get off! The moment you are down the hippogriff turns and runs for the edge. Wings folded tight for best speed, the beast leaps off the edge and vanishes.
Moments after you land a man and woman in white robes trimmed in scarlet appear. Their clothing flows and shimmers as if the colors were a waterfall. The effect is distracting at first. "Greetings and welcome to Nocturnas, visitors. What business do you have with the great masters of the Arcane Congress?" Despite the warm voices greeting you, you cannot help but notice the weapons holstered between folds of their robes or the belts holding wands and scroll tubes about their waists. You are reminded that these towers are also where Aundair develops its military magics to protect the country from foreigners. No doubt they have numerous ways of dealing with unwelcome intruders. Moving carefully so as to not provoke a reaction, you retrieve the message scroll and pass it to one of the greeters. Like at the office of the Trannicks, the man utters a word causing the blue symbol to appear on the paper. He shows it to the woman and they both nod. "Very well, you are expected. Please follow us." The woman takes the lead while the man steps in behind your group. You march towards a wall of solid stone carved with numerous designs. Without slowing, the woman walks into the stone and vanishes. _Wizards_ you think to yourself as you steel yourself for a bump on the nose and step into the stone. ..


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Mar 11, 2012)

Doral let's the rest of the group go on ahead as he pulls up the rear.  He is unsure on who he might know here and how he might be greeted.  It is best to let the others do the talking.


----------



## jkason (Mar 12, 2012)

*Midian Rightson, human druid*

Midian, still trying to process what he learned observing the hippogriffs up close, takes a moment to compose himself, then heads after their wizardly guides. The last thing he wants is to get lost inside a place that's likely filled with enchantments...

[sblock=mini-stats]
	
	



```
[b]HP:[/b] 66/66       
[b]AC:[/b] 21        [b]AC(T):[/b] 14    [b]AC(FF):[/b] 18 
Wildshape base AC: 15
Medium Animal AC: 17

Conditions:

[b]Init:[/b] +02
[b]BAB:[/b] +6/+1     [b]CMB/CMD:[/b] +8/22     [b]ACP:[/b] -3     
[b]Perception:[/b] +17

Saving Throw    Base   Mod   Misc*  Total
Fort:            06     1     +2    +9      
Ref:             02     2     +2    +6       
Will:            06     6     +2    +14

* Cloak +2
Conditional: +4 vs. spell-like fey & plant effects (Resist Nature's Lure)
Resist Cold 10
 
[b]Weapon                  Attack   Damage     Critical[/b]
Shortspear................+8.....1d6+2.........x2
Shortspear, full attack...+8/+3..1d6+2/1d6+2...x2
Shortspear, thrown........+8.....1d6+1.........x2, range 20'
Sling.....................+8.....1d4+2.........x2, range 50'
Sling, full attack........+8/+3..1d4+2/1d4+2...x2, range 50'

[b]Surge:[/b] 9/9 remaining (CMB +14)

Magical Feats: Spell Focus (Conj), Augment Summoning, Natural Spell

[b]Spells:[/b]
0st Level / DC16/17 6 Day : Create Water, Detect Magic, Detect Poison, Mending, Stabilize, Spark
1st Level / DC17/18 4+2+D Day : Longstrider, Entangle, Feather Step, Liberating Command, Ray of Sickening, Faerie Fire, Obscuring mist(D)
2nd Level / DC18/19 3+2+D Day : Delay Poison, Frigid Touch, Lesser Restoration, Resist Energy, Soften Earth and Stone, Slipstream(D)
3rd Level / DC19/20 3+1+D Day : Call Lightning*, Mad Monkeys, Sleet Storm, Stone Shape, Water Walk(D) 
4th Level / DC20/21 2+1+D Day : Ice Storm, Freedom of Movement, Geyser, Control Water(D)

* attuned to empowered spell shard
** Eberron shard can recall evocation spells up to 4th level: 2/2 remaining

[b]Wand charges:[/b] 27/28 remaining.
[b]Wild Shape:[/b] 3/3 remaining
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Dr Simon (Mar 13, 2012)

Kraken watches the departing hippogriffs and chuckles as he slaps Doral on the shoulder.

"Mate, that was beaut!" he says. "Reckon I should get one of those, eh?" His smile turns to a frown as he watches the beasts diminish with distance. "Though how're we going to get back?" he ponders.

With a shrug he dismisses any doubts and follows their guide.


----------



## Shayuri (Mar 13, 2012)

"No need to worry," Whisper says jovially. "The system here is well-established and has been for some time." She doesn't even hesitate before plunging into the wall after their guides!


----------



## Dr Simon (Mar 13, 2012)

"When have you ever known me to worry?" says Kraken with a lop-sided grin, although he does hesitate a fraction before walking into the wall, one hand held in front.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Mar 14, 2012)

Doral talks to Kraken a fraction of a second before the man goes through.  "She is correct.  The worst that can happen is that you fall into a pit on the other side, walk into a sphere of annihilation or a teleporter built to scatter the sands of your body to planes unknown.  But at least it would be a short trip and that your enemies honored you enough to be imaginative."  He grins and follows.


----------



## SelcSilverhand (Mar 16, 2012)

*OOC:*


Another big post on the way soon!


----------



## SelcSilverhand (Mar 17, 2012)

There is a brief moment of darkness as you enter the wall, but another step takes you clear of it and you stand in a grand hallway. All around you are statues. Some are normal sized, others stand several stories tall. They depict men and women of all the common races (and some not so common ones such as lizardmen and goblinoids) looking noble and stunning. Your guide pauses for a moment to allow you a chance to take it all in. She says, "This is the Hall of Commemeration. Here, the greatest minds have had their likenesses enshrined to inspire future generations of arcanists." She turns and continues on her way. As you pass, several of the statues shift almost soundlessly into new poses, or their heads turn to follow your progress. On the far side of the hall is a mosaic tiled floor with no obvious exit. Once the entire party has entered the dead end, your guide pounds her staff on the floor three times and the whole hallway rotates underneath you! The Hall of Commemeration disappears as the opening rotates to a new position revealing another hall. This one seems to be plainer, perhaps more for the staff use rather than to impress visitors. She walks forward again down a long passage. The hall contains numerous side passages and your guide charts a dizzying path through the maze of hallways. There are many doors and side passages marked with enigmatic symbols. From behind the closed doors you occasionally hear howls, chanting, loud winds, sounds of combative magics, voices arguing in celestial and infernal, and other enticing noises. Several times your guide stops at an intersection to utter command words or cast a cantrip that seems to be a trigger for some other event. After a time you realize she is disabling wards and magical traps to allow you a safe passage. Your realization comes as you start to notice the faint sooty outlines of bodies on the floor and walls or ominous stains that weren't completely clean. Nocturnas tower is not where students come to hear lectures and study from the libraries. Here is where War Magic is perfected. Powerful beings are summoned, spells of mass destruction are created, and deadly artifacts are forged. Between the dangers of losing control of spells or summonings and those who would attempt espionage against the brightest arcanists in the world, it is no surprise that this tower would have mighty defenses. Finally, your guide brings you through the maze of passageways to a large platform inside the base of a tower. Looking upwards you have a hard time spotting the top far above. Your guides lead you onto the platform where the man and woman both manipulate controls on either side of the platform. They nod to each other and tap something at the same time which causes the platform to rise. It accelerates slowly, but soon is rushing upwards at a frightening speed! Activity on the walls around you flash by faster than you can process what they mean. A passage way leading to a room of lava. A double door carved in the face of a great demon. A circular ledge fitted with a hundred crossbows. Skeletal snakes, buried halfway in the wall that snap as you pass. As you begin to wonder just how tall this tower is, the ceiling comes into view. Your platform continues rushing upward with no sign of slowing down. You can't help but try to duck as the platform slams into the ceiling above.
When you open your eyes, you find the platform has stopped and now hovers a foot off the floor, the ceiling it just passed through. Standing around you are four massive suits of armor that look like they could be worn by giants. With a creaking groan the suits come to life. A blast of heat covers you as their mouths open to reveal the red hot light of an internal furnace. Massive hands grip weapons that could split a cow in half, end to end. Your guides hurriedly speak a phrase of draconic in unison to the iron monsters. There is a tense moments hesitation and then the creatures return to a ready position. Your guides visibly relax and turn to you. "You are now in First Warlord and Royal Minister of Magic Adal ir'Wynarns's personal chambers. Here he receives only the most distinguished guests from all over Khorvaire and beyond. Know that he suffers no disrespect to his person and doesn't hesitate to eject guests who make themselves unwelcome. Sometimes he even remembers to provide them a way to stop falling on the way down." Her warning given, she walks between two of the iron giants and through a curtained opening. Adal's chambers are simply stunning. The study you are led into is built primarily of rare woods. The floor is richly stained darkwood, while the shelves are built from the magically light soarwood that airships are constructed from. His desk sports real living branches with leaves and nuts growing from them. Your guides indicate that you should sit in some of the luxurious leather couches that have been provided while that disappear down an adjacent cooridor. 
You are not left waiting long before Adal arrives. The minister of magic is a tall, regal looking man with long brown hair and piercing blue eyes. For a moment he pauses in the doorway while he surveys your group. His eyes flash entirely blue for a moment while he looks you over. They return to normal as he continues forward. His long, richly decorated robes do little to hide the myriad of wands and charms hanging from his belt and bracelets. He seats himself behind his desk and steeples his fingers as he leans forward.

"Welcome, I am glad that you accepted my invitation. As you should know by now, I am Adal ir'Wynarn, First Warlord of her majesties armies. Minister of Magic in the Congress of Arcanix. Lord of the Four towers. There are many other titles of course, some are even untranslatable as they were bestowed by beings not of our world. For brevity you may refer to me as Your Highness, Minister, or Warlord as you choose. 
I know a great deal about each of you. Aundairians are second to none in their ability to gather information from even the farthest corners of the world. They were even able to procure a sample from your most recent expedition along with some notes on your adventure. While binding elementals and demons are well known, the particular method and age of the crystals are of interest to our research. And while your past herorics do you credit, it is not the purpose of my summons. 
This peace of the last few years in fragile. Even though we now have a chance to see a generation raised without the horror of war filling every niche of their lives, there are many who would see us return to the ways of the past. Aundair must continues to protect itself and its rightful claim to the crown of Galifer. To do this we must ensure that the enemies of our nation, and I do mean enemies despite the false peace, that they never get their hands on weapons more powerful than ours. 

Unfortunately, they have found such a weapon.

Breland, the nation to the south of us, was highly industrialized during the Last War. Their House Cannith forges created huge war machines capable of wrecking havoc over vast areas. Their mechanized monsters caused great harm to our citizens. One of their greatest achievements in slaughter was the floating fortresses. They created several of them during the Last War. They were all destroyed or decomissioned save for the Argonth which even now patrols between our border and theirs. They are literally moving cities. They can garrison a thousand troops, their mounts, and support personal. All of the destroyed fortresses that were destroyed were accounted for over the last 100 years save for one. The Archon. It was deep into Cyre when the Day of Mourning struck and it was presumed forever lost. Now however, I have learned differently. The wreck has been located and even as we speak expeditions from several nations are moving to plunder the powerful and dangerous weapons contained within. These weapons will make their way into the armories of our nations enemies and the radical groups that threaten to destabilize our borders. If we do not reach the wreck and capture its resources, a great power shift will occur and leave us at a disadvantage. While there are regular salvage crews operating in the Mournlands they have too many ties to Black Markets to be considered safe to use. Many of my other reliable teams are operating in other regions and cannot be called in quickly enough to take on this task. I recently attended a state function where your former patron spoke highly of you. Two of you were educated our finest schools, while Doral has served the crown proudly in the past, and Kraken has a chance to gain great wealth in service to us and to restablish his life after a long exile. I can offer great rewards, not only in monetary gain but in patronage and reputation. A service to the crown benefits all of Aundair and I can see to it that you have many opportunities for advancement. I hope that you consider my offer in this light. We have little time to waste, so please consider swiftly."


----------



## jkason (Mar 17, 2012)

*Midian Rightson, human druid*

Midian listens intently, and is silent a moment as his mind races. Like anyone, mention of The Mournlands brings up instant images of the horrors of unchecked war magics, but he struggled to sift rumors from those things he knew to be true...

[sblock=ooc]I think 'magical mass destruction' is probably common knowledge, but doing a know check to see what Midian may know abou the specific distortions to the natural order which occurred:

Know: Nature (Mournlands) (1d20+13=22)[/sblock] 



[sblock=mini-stats]
	
	



```
[b]HP:[/b] 66/66       
[b]AC:[/b] 21        [b]AC(T):[/b] 14    [b]AC(FF):[/b] 18 
Wildshape base AC: 15
Medium Animal AC: 17

Conditions:

[b]Init:[/b] +02
[b]BAB:[/b] +6/+1     [b]CMB/CMD:[/b] +8/22     [b]ACP:[/b] -3     
[b]Perception:[/b] +17

Saving Throw    Base   Mod   Misc*  Total
Fort:            06     1     +2    +9      
Ref:             02     2     +2    +6       
Will:            06     6     +2    +14

* Cloak +2
Conditional: +4 vs. spell-like fey & plant effects (Resist Nature's Lure)
Resist Cold 10
 
[b]Weapon                  Attack   Damage     Critical[/b]
Shortspear................+8.....1d6+2.........x2
Shortspear, full attack...+8/+3..1d6+2/1d6+2...x2
Shortspear, thrown........+8.....1d6+1.........x2, range 20'
Sling.....................+8.....1d4+2.........x2, range 50'
Sling, full attack........+8/+3..1d4+2/1d4+2...x2, range 50'

[b]Surge:[/b] 9/9 remaining (CMB +14)

Magical Feats: Spell Focus (Conj), Augment Summoning, Natural Spell

[b]Spells:[/b]
0st Level / DC16/17 6 Day : Create Water, Detect Magic, Detect Poison, Mending, Stabilize, Spark
1st Level / DC17/18 4+2+D Day : Longstrider, Entangle, Feather Step, Liberating Command, Ray of Sickening, Faerie Fire, Obscuring mist(D)
2nd Level / DC18/19 3+2+D Day : Delay Poison, Frigid Touch, Lesser Restoration, Resist Energy, Soften Earth and Stone, Slipstream(D)
3rd Level / DC19/20 3+1+D Day : Call Lightning*, Mad Monkeys, Sleet Storm, Stone Shape, Water Walk(D) 
4th Level / DC20/21 2+1+D Day : Ice Storm, Freedom of Movement, Geyser, Control Water(D)

* attuned to empowered spell shard
** Eberron shard can recall evocation spells up to 4th level: 2/2 remaining

[b]Wand charges:[/b] 27/28 remaining.
[b]Wild Shape:[/b] 3/3 remaining
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Mar 17, 2012)

Doral does not hesitate.  "I will always serve Aundair in her needs."  He wonders if this may be a small step in returning into his country's good grace.


----------



## SelcSilverhand (Mar 18, 2012)

jkason said:


> [sblock=ooc]I think 'magical mass destruction' is probably common knowledge, but doing a know check to see what Midian may know abou the specific distortions to the natural order which occurred:
> 
> Know: Nature (Mournlands) (1d20+13=22)[/sblock]




Midian - Knowledge Nature results:
[SBLOCK]
You know that the Mournlands are a terrible, cursed land where the living struggle merely to survive. Most of the life there is mutated is some fashion. Things do not grow, nor do they rot. Bodies are left where they lie unless some scavenger feeds from them. Healing spells do not function there, nor do potions or wands. Regeneration spells and a druids Goodberry spell are the only known methods of healing wounds. Other than the highly mutated lifeforms, there are also Living spells that crawl across the land. They are mindless but can be deadly. On rare occasions a living spell version of healing magics is encountered, but it is impossible to tell the difference between a healing living spell and one that inflicts damage instead.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## jkason (Mar 19, 2012)

*Midian Rightson, human druid*

Midian looks to the others. 

"We'll need to be especially careful in our planning," Midian says, hesitation clear in his tone. "Between living spells of unknown substance and the fact that almost all normal healing magics won't function there, trouble will be especially ... troublesome in the Mournlands."

[sblock=mini-stats]
	
	



```
[b]HP:[/b] 66/66       
[b]AC:[/b] 21        [b]AC(T):[/b] 14    [b]AC(FF):[/b] 18 
Wildshape base AC: 15
Medium Animal AC: 17

Conditions:

[b]Init:[/b] +02
[b]BAB:[/b] +6/+1     [b]CMB/CMD:[/b] +8/22     [b]ACP:[/b] -3     
[b]Perception:[/b] +17

Saving Throw    Base   Mod   Misc*  Total
Fort:            06     1     +2    +9      
Ref:             02     2     +2    +6       
Will:            06     6     +2    +14

* Cloak +2
Conditional: +4 vs. spell-like fey & plant effects (Resist Nature's Lure)
Resist Cold 10
 
[b]Weapon                  Attack   Damage     Critical[/b]
Shortspear................+8.....1d6+2.........x2
Shortspear, full attack...+8/+3..1d6+2/1d6+2...x2
Shortspear, thrown........+8.....1d6+1.........x2, range 20'
Sling.....................+8.....1d4+2.........x2, range 50'
Sling, full attack........+8/+3..1d4+2/1d4+2...x2, range 50'

[b]Surge:[/b] 9/9 remaining (CMB +14)

Magical Feats: Spell Focus (Conj), Augment Summoning, Natural Spell

[b]Spells:[/b]
0st Level / DC16/17 6 Day : Create Water, Detect Magic, Detect Poison, Mending, Stabilize, Spark
1st Level / DC17/18 4+2+D Day : Longstrider, Entangle, Feather Step, Liberating Command, Ray of Sickening, Faerie Fire, Obscuring mist(D)
2nd Level / DC18/19 3+2+D Day : Delay Poison, Frigid Touch, Lesser Restoration, Resist Energy, Soften Earth and Stone, Slipstream(D)
3rd Level / DC19/20 3+1+D Day : Call Lightning*, Mad Monkeys, Sleet Storm, Stone Shape, Water Walk(D) 
4th Level / DC20/21 2+1+D Day : Ice Storm, Freedom of Movement, Geyser, Control Water(D)

* attuned to empowered spell shard
** Eberron shard can recall evocation spells up to 4th level: 2/2 remaining

[b]Wand charges:[/b] 27/28 remaining.
[b]Wild Shape:[/b] 3/3 remaining
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Dr Simon (Mar 21, 2012)

"Sounds as much fun as a nest of fire-ants in the dunny," says Kraken. "How d'you fight a living spell anyway? Can you use the dispelling chant on 'em?"


----------



## Shayuri (Mar 21, 2012)

"A living spell can be killed, much like anything else that lives," Whisper said absently, still weighing the magister's words in her mind. _The toys of the Last War may well spark the next,_ was her thought, but she was canny enough to keep it well hidden. For her part, she wasn't enthused about _anyone_ raiding old weapons, and she had little faith that Aundair's intentions were peaceful. The old man had said as much himself when he'd mentioned pursuing the throne of old Galifar.

But she'd be a fool to refuse the Lord of the Towers to his face. Moreover, she was one of the very few people she trusted to dispose of that kind of weaponry responsibly...and it would be much easier to do with the backing of Aundair.

"Two questions," she said. "First...we will inevitably meet some of these expeditionsfrom other nations. Do you have instructions on how we should approach them? After all, if we assume their sponsor nations will disavow them should things come to violence, where does that leave _us?_"

"Second, the Mournlands are hostile and extremely dangerous even for seasoned explorers like ourselves. What degree of material support for this expedition can we expect?"


----------



## SelcSilverhand (Mar 23, 2012)

"Numerous treaties are still in the works on how to treat spoils of war. Right now the prevailing arguement is, what is that old saying, oh yes. "Finders, Keepers." You may not be the first to reach the Archon and even if you are the other expeditions will likely reach it before your business is concluded. I can give you past examples from both extremes, where two expeditions worked at opposite sides of a ruined Xen'drik city and even compared notes. At the other end of the spectrum are those times when only one expedition returned from several sent to a site. A case of winner takes all, if you will. 

While your destination and objectives are secret you can freely operate under the Aundair banner. It may cause freelance groups to consider some of their choices knowing that you have political backing. You are free to take any course of action that results in the completion of your objectives. 

Now is a good time to discuss the particulars of what I need you to do. You are familiar of course with the elemental ships traversing our skies, seas, and land. Each vessel uses an elemental magically bound to a crystal shard from one of the Three Dragons from the creation of our world. The energies from these bound elementals are channeled to power these vessels. The moving city of Archon utilized such bound creatures. However, given the size of the vessel it required more than the standard shards. The crystals are massive, as wide as a horse and as tall as a man. They had to be large and exceptionally pure to contain the beings within. The elementals inside are larger, older, and far more powerful than anything else we are capable of summoning today. They're known as Monoliths, as they are the pinnacle of elemental kind, just short of the minor deities of the inner planes. These creatures moved the city, powered their weapons, provided heat and water, and helped launch their air crews. There are four, one for each of the primary elements. It is paramount that you recover these crystals intact. There may be other things aboard the ship that may be valuable to our research or control of the elementals and if you come across such items we will take them as well. Also of value are any military documents. Though outdated they may help us learn more about their capabilities and former plans. Any other valuables you find are yours to keep of course, extra payment for your hazardous duties.

In answer to your second question, we have numerous resources to draw upon here in the Towers. I have already prepared transportation and a means of carrying supplies. In addition are the tools you will need to extract and recover the *Monolith Crystals*.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Mar 23, 2012)

Doral simply nods.  "Very well.  I am eager to begin as soon as my companions are ready."


----------



## jkason (Mar 23, 2012)

*Midian Rightson, human druid*

Midian frowns at the description of the monolith crystals, but says nothing for the moment. 

"I suppose the first step, then, is to see what you've already prepared, then we can talk about supplementary resources we might need," the druid offers.


----------



## SelcSilverhand (Mar 27, 2012)

First Warlord Adal nods and rises. He holds out his hand over his desk and spreads his fingers wide. The surface ripples and a black metal staff rises up from under its surface to his waiting grasp. The leaves and small branches growing from the desk shudder as if in relief. Adal grips the staff and turns it upright. It is utterly plain and without adornment. No crystals or runes mar its perfect black surface. In fact after a bit of staring at it, you can't see any of the lights of the room reflect from it. It seems to drink in the light around it. Adal says "Follow me." and moves towards the corridor he emerged from. 

The passages he leads you through look like they belong in a royal castle or a great cathedral. The ceilings vault high overhead and are roofed in glass. Richly stained wood lines the walls, carved with a thousand figures, beasts, and designs. Dozens of dancing orbs of light appear above you and follow your group as you make your way down the passage. You pass several huge double doors before Adal stops before one. The door seems to sense his presence as it swing open before him without waiting for a command. This new hallway lacks adornments and is instead made of stone. It must have been magically created as you can find no signs of mortar, nor any seams from where the stones were fit together. Behind you the doors boom shut and vanish, replaced by a solid stone wall. The corridor curves back and forth in an S shape twice before you reach the end of it. It appears to be a dead end but as you approach the wall splits and opens to reveal an octagonal room. 4 looming figures stand along the walls at the edges of the room. Two of the figures appear to be golems, one of flesh and one of steel. The third looks like it was created from the bones of monsters. It is quadrapedal with a dragon-like snout, long grasping talons, and two tails. The fourth figure is shrouded in darkness that writhes like a pit of snakes. You can see that it stands on two legs and is roughly humanoid, but can make out no other features. 
Immediately upon coming into view of the guardians Adal raises his staff. The heads of the creatures turn and watch as you enter but otherwise do not move. Directly across from you the wall splits again and reveals a workshop. Adal urges you on ahead while he stands in the center of the room. Once you are all clear he follows you through and the door seals again behind him. The workshop you have entered is like nothing you've ever seen. Only some of its features are recognizable. Here bubbles an alchemist table filled with colored and roiling concoctions. There lies a research desk piled with books, scrolls, and papers. Over here are experimental animals such as rats, rabbits, and birds. The rest leaves you bewildered by all the strange implements, machines, and magical components. Several figures move rapidly around the room as they scramble to look busy as Adal enters. A small figure, a gnome, wearing a thick apron hastens over to greet Adal. He doesn't bother exchanging pleasantries but immediately inquires after the expedition preparations. 
"Oh yes, they are going quite well, quite well indeed. We have four carts prepared for transporting the artifacts along with a fifth designed for rapid insertion. We are in the process of reinforcing its wards and control reins before we provision it." Adal nods his approval and introduces your party to Weyls Huppo, the foreman in charge of the project. He talks rapidly as he walks towards the next room, eager to show you what he has been working on. The next room is bustling with activity as workers move around five huge spheres studded with patterns of spikes. One is made from stone while the other four are made from some sort of bronze colored metal. Weyls takes a short steel pole from a nearby bench and taps the side of the stone ball. It splits open revealing two tiers of seats, a set of poles protruding from the ground in front of one of the front seats, and a cargo area behind the seats. Weyls describes it as Rumbleball, a design he helped create. He explains that deep inside it is a bound earth elemental that drives the sphere forward. Special goggles allow the driver to see with the elemental's senses and navigate accordingly. Instead of tumbling round and round inside the hollow sphere, the platform automatically levels out so that the riders have a "comfortable and safe, very safe ride". He seems to stress that last bit quite heavily. The other spheres are designed to be drawn to the earth elemental and will follow your craft. "However, the attraction has a very short duration profile. We're hoping to expound on it by the addition of ionized plating along the anterior and posterior slopes of the primary sphere which could add at least 2x10^3 seconds to the overall dwell time of the containment vessels..." He continues to rattle off his ideas that all seem highly technical, magical, and ludicrous all at the same time. Adal moves silently up behind you and waves Weyls into silence. "What he is telling you is that your primary craft is what you will enter the Mournlands. You will ride in inside the Rumbleball while a air vessel waits at the borders. We have crafted a signalling method so that you can alert the crew when you have secured the craft and are ready to transport the *Monolith Crystals* out. The aircraft will not land, but rather will fly over and drop the containment vessels from several miles over the fog. Their enchantments should allow them to float to the ground where they can be recovered by you. Once in proximity to the Rumbleball they will follow you long enough for you to extract the crystals and roll to the edge of the Mournlands. Do not tarry or you may have to push them the rest of the way. Weyls assures me that they will be ready soon. We plan to use the Gates of Xabra to transport you to the edge of the Mournlands as soon as you are ready. This is the fastest way possible to get you to the region and should give you time to overtake the other expeditions. I have a guide waiting for you on the nearside of Lake Arul who will show you the way to your destination."


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Mar 27, 2012)

Doral cannot help but smirk.  "A word of advice, friend.  Such emphasis an how safe an object is can make the listener wonder if you are too concerned that we will instead encounter the opposite.  But nothing ventured nothing gained.  I am willing to have my friend, Kraken, step in first."


----------



## jkason (Mar 27, 2012)

*Midian Rightson, human druid*

Midian gives his own nervous smile as Doral points out the implications of repeated assurances of safety. 

"I suppose we'll definitely not have to worry about moss," the druid says in a poor attempt at humor. He shrugs, then, and nods to the warlord.

"In any event, it certainly looks as if you've got your best people on the transportation problem. Now what about the healing? Are there even reliable fruit-bearing plants in the Mournlands with which I can create Goodberries? Though such healing seems pitifully small."

[sblock=mini-stats]
	
	



```
[b]HP:[/b] 66/66       
[b]AC:[/b] 21        [b]AC(T):[/b] 14    [b]AC(FF):[/b] 18 
Wildshape base AC: 15
Medium Animal AC: 17

Conditions:

[b]Init:[/b] +02
[b]BAB:[/b] +6/+1     [b]CMB/CMD:[/b] +8/22     [b]ACP:[/b] -3     
[b]Perception:[/b] +17

Saving Throw    Base   Mod   Misc*  Total
Fort:            06     1     +2    +9      
Ref:             02     2     +2    +6       
Will:            06     6     +2    +14

* Cloak +2
Conditional: +4 vs. spell-like fey & plant effects (Resist Nature's Lure)
Resist Cold 10
 
[b]Weapon                  Attack   Damage     Critical[/b]
Shortspear................+8.....1d6+2.........x2
Shortspear, full attack...+8/+3..1d6+2/1d6+2...x2
Shortspear, thrown........+8.....1d6+1.........x2, range 20'
Sling.....................+8.....1d4+2.........x2, range 50'
Sling, full attack........+8/+3..1d4+2/1d4+2...x2, range 50'

[b]Surge:[/b] 9/9 remaining (CMB +14)

Magical Feats: Spell Focus (Conj), Augment Summoning, Natural Spell

[b]Spells:[/b]
0st Level / DC16/17 6 Day : Create Water, Detect Magic, Detect Poison, Mending, Stabilize, Spark
1st Level / DC17/18 4+2+D Day : Longstrider, Entangle, Feather Step, Liberating Command, Ray of Sickening, Faerie Fire, Obscuring mist(D)
2nd Level / DC18/19 3+2+D Day : Delay Poison, Frigid Touch, Lesser Restoration, Resist Energy, Soften Earth and Stone, Slipstream(D)
3rd Level / DC19/20 3+1+D Day : Call Lightning*, Mad Monkeys, Sleet Storm, Stone Shape, Water Walk(D) 
4th Level / DC20/21 2+1+D Day : Ice Storm, Freedom of Movement, Geyser, Control Water(D)

* attuned to empowered spell shard
** Eberron shard can recall evocation spells up to 4th level: 2/2 remaining

[b]Wand charges:[/b] 27/28 remaining.
[b]Wild Shape:[/b] 3/3 remaining
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Dr Simon (Mar 27, 2012)

Deuce Traveler said:


> Doral cannot help but smirk.  "A word of advice, friend.  Such emphasis an how safe an object is can make the listener wonder if you are too concerned that we will instead encounter the opposite.  But nothing ventured nothing gained.  I am willing to have my friend, Kraken, step in first."




"Ahh mate, you're too kind," says Kraken with a grin.


----------



## SelcSilverhand (Mar 27, 2012)

"To the best of our knowledge there is no plant or animal life that is safe for consumption in the Mournlands. I would consider any naturally occurring water sources to be suspect as well. Regenerative healing that relies on the bodies own recovery rate is the only known working healing magics. You can cast your spell before entering the Mournlands and it will last as long as the berries do not rot, which isn't more than a few days. 
Preparations are nearly completed, so you have a little time to refocus your energies for the coming journey. There are botanical gardens here and likely there will be some fruiting trees that will suffice."

Weyls pipes up "Also, we still have to calibrate the controls, and one of you needs to learn to drive it. That's going to take some time, unless you're a quick learner!"

Rumbleball Driving Mechanics
[SBLOCK]
OOC: Any of you have an equally good chance of driving the vehicle. I will roll the dice to see how well you learned the controls in the crash course which will determine daily progress made as well as any special maneuvers like running someone over. You can train two people at once, but I will split the bonus between you (minimum of +1 to both). The benefit of that is you have a backup driver if someone is unconscious or dead, but because Weyls has to explain it several times to each you both only get basics instead of moving on to the advanced stuff.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Mar 28, 2012)

OOC: If the proficiency check is based on Int or Dex, Doral will volunteer to try to learn how to drive.  If strength or wisdom, someone with better stats should take over.


----------



## SelcSilverhand (Mar 28, 2012)

Deuce Traveler said:


> OOC: If the proficiency check is based on Int or Dex, Doral will volunteer to try to learn how to drive.  If strength or wisdom, someone with better stats should take over.












*OOC:*


I made it not dependent on stats so that anyone in the party can do it. The proficiency check will be "1d20+learning bonus" for whoever is driving.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Mar 28, 2012)

OOC: Then it should go to the party members with the most HPs.


----------



## Shayuri (Mar 28, 2012)

(OOC - Hee...not me then! It might be best to split the bonus, really. It reduces our vulnerability to a single bad roll of the dice. And maybe the 'co-pilot' can use Aid Another to help drive. )


----------



## jkason (Mar 28, 2012)

Deuce Traveler said:


> OOC: Then it should go to the party members with the most HPs.












*OOC:*


Actually, since I'm assuming the hard elemental shell will provide some level of extra protection against surprise attacks, I thought the opposite, though I could be making assumptions about the protective measures.









Shayuri said:


> (OOC - Hee...not me then! It might be best to split the bonus, really. It reduces our vulnerability to a single bad roll of the dice. And maybe the 'co-pilot' can use Aid Another to help drive. )












*OOC:*


Agreed. I think two trained folk would be good.

Selc, how many Goodberry spells can Midian sustain for the trip? Though we should probably see if we can't talk these folks into wands or scrolls of Fast Healing type spells (does Pathfinder have the Vigor spells?), since a single batch is pretty pitiful healing at our current level


----------



## SelcSilverhand (Mar 29, 2012)

OOC
[SBLOCK]








*OOC:*



Well the spell says it is a day a level, so you can figure on 8 days of use which seems about right for unrefrigerated berries exposed to fire balls, acid breath, and squishing pistons! If you want to cast it a few times I'll let you carry as many as you can until they expire. Also there is a town somewhere near the Mournlands that sells a goodberry wine if your group wants to detour.

I don't see any vigor-like spells so I will write up something similar. Assume you'll get a wand with something like Fast Healing 2, full charges, and a 15 round duration. It'll be an experimental wand, coupled with the weirdness of the Mournland, so I may make up a separate chart of random things that go with it. 

I have to work out the hardness/hit points of your craft still but will have that soon. Anyone inside the sphere doesn't have line of sight or line of effect to anything outside. It takes a full round to open the sphere and at least one person actively working on opening the latches, pulling gears, lifting the lid, etc to get it open. Air renews magically while inside so you don't have to worry about suffocation or external gases/smoke/vacuum while inside. The Rumbleball can be mended, the elemental healed/attacked, and is affected by spells that affect earth/stone like stone shape or stone to flesh.

Once you guys decide on which two you want me to train up, I'll get that part updated.

Do you want me to recruit another person? Damage Inc vanished, who was going to be your guide to the Archon. I'm fine with either option, so let me know if you want another party member.






[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Mar 29, 2012)

[SBLOCK=ooc]


SelcSilverhand said:


> Well the spell says it is a day a level, so you can figure on 8 days of use which seems about right for unrefrigerated berries exposed to fire balls, acid breath, and squishing pistons! If you want to cast it a few times I'll let you carry as many as you can until they expire. Also there is a town somewhere near the Mournlands that sells a goodberry wine if your group wants to detour.




I was thinking the duration was the limit, but went back and looked, and remembered why I didn't think goodberries would do us much, well, good: max 8 HP healed per 24 hours. Ouch. At our level, that probably doesn't even heal a single hit.

Something that provides fairly accessible fast healing, even with potential side-effects, would definitely be nice, then.



> Anyone inside the sphere doesn't have line of sight or line of effect to anything outside. It takes a full round to open the sphere and at least one person actively working on opening the latches, pulling gears, lifting the lid, etc to get it open.




Gah. Not sure how we should play this one, then. Sticking the casters away means no buffs / debuffs for the early rounds; securing the fighters means squishy folk as prime targets. Opinions of better tacticians appreciated.



> Do you want me to recruit another person? Damage Inc vanished, who was going to be your guide to the Archon. I'm fine with either option, so let me know if you want another party member.




Initially I thought we might do all right with who we have, but with the Mournlands on the horizon, we might want at least one more person to aid our survivability...[/sblock]


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Mar 30, 2012)

*OOC:*



Before we go anywhere, do we still have a finger to drop off?


----------



## SelcSilverhand (Mar 30, 2012)

Deuce Traveler said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> 
> Before we go anywhere, do we still have a finger to drop off?












*OOC:*


Nope, it was dropped before you flew up to the tower


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Mar 31, 2012)

*OOC:*



Since the Rumbleball can't really be used in combat and seems solely to help transport us, I still think we should have our two pilots be the ones with the most hp.  If we have the ones with the lowest hit points be the pilots, and they are knocked out of a fight, then the party has no means of escape.


----------



## Dr Simon (Apr 2, 2012)

Kraken looks around the group as they stare at the outlandish contraption like stunned mullets. With a shrug he steps forwards.

"Can't be any harder than riding a war canoe down a breaker," he says. He looks to the gnome as he moves in to examine the controls of the rumbleball. "So, how fast can one of these beauts go?"


----------



## jkason (Apr 2, 2012)

*Midian Rightson, human druid*

"Well, I have a vague sympathy with elementals. Wouldn't hurt to learn to pilot this, myself," Midian offers.

[sblock=ooc]Looks like Midian's the next-highest HP. It occurs to me, too, that he can wildshape into an earth elemental form. Would he be able to pilot in that form? He can hold it for 8 hours, cast in it, and Earth Glide should mean he can effectively exit or enter the craft as a normal move action, yes? Or am I playing too fast and loose with that interpretation?[/sblock]


----------



## SelcSilverhand (Apr 5, 2012)

jkason said:


> "Well, I have a vague sympathy with elementals. Wouldn't hurt to learn to pilot this, myself," Midian offers.
> 
> [sblock=ooc]Looks like Midian's the next-highest HP. It occurs to me, too, that he can wildshape into an earth elemental form. Would he be able to pilot in that form? He can hold it for 8 hours, cast in it, and Earth Glide should mean he can effectively exit or enter the craft as a normal move action, yes? Or am I playing too fast and loose with that interpretation?[/sblock]




OOC
[SBLOCK]
He would have to manipulate the controls with limbs, so there wouldn't be much of a point to the wildshape. I'd rule no on the earth glide for entering and exiting. The entire craft is designed to contain and elemental while at the same time allowing passengers to ride within it. I would say the binding magics would prevent you from using those powers because they are designed to prevent the bound elemental from using them as well.


I will have another big update here soon, I'm a bit overwhelmed at work and getting ready to move but I might be able to get a bit of writing done today.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## jkason (Apr 5, 2012)

OOC
[SBLOCK]


SelcSilverhand said:


> He would have to manipulate the controls with limbs, so there wouldn't be much of a point to the wildshape. I'd rule no on the earth glide for entering and exiting. The entire craft is designed to contain and elemental while at the same time allowing passengers to ride within it. I would say the binding magics would prevent you from using those powers because they are designed to prevent the bound elemental from using them as well.




Works for me. I'd not thought about the binding magics, but it makes sense. With the second-highest HP, Midian should probably still be training, I guess.[/sblock]


----------



## SelcSilverhand (Apr 7, 2012)

Once a decision has been reached, Weyls claps his hands and rubs them together. "Right, lets get to work. The rest of you lot, uhhh, don't touch anything, and stay out of everyone's way." He turns and leads Midian and Kraken to another room.

Midian and Kraken sit down in too-small chairs and listen while Weyls begins a lecture, complete with chalk and slate, about the movement controls of the Rumbleball. Idly you notice several names have been scratched out above the word Rumbleball. Sphere of Annihilation 2. Mace-Head. Rolling Death Ball. Look Out. Besides the numerous whimsical names are detailed drawings of the inner workings of the sphere, all of which are incomprehensible to you. You spend the next several hours listening as Weyls describes how the Rumbleball moves, what each lever does, and how to navigate with the goggles. A good part of the time is devoted to understanding the elemental bound within the sphere and using your own willpower to bend it to your will. Towards the end he sets up some broom handles in a bucket, labels them, and has you practice wiggling them back and forth as a control room mockup. When asked why you can't practice on the real thing, he says that he doesn't want to be anywhere near a giant spiky ball when you start "ham fisting the controls". 

Meanwhile the rest of the party do their best to stay out of the way while other gnomes and a few humans work hard on doing last minute tweaks to the device. Eventually one of them thinks to ask you what you want for the trip. Whisper and Doral put their heads together and come up with a short list of supplies that you might need. You end up with a few extra lengths of rope, supplies of food and water, tents, blankets, excavation tools, everburning lanterns, and a myriad of other campsite belongings.
Adal has long ago vanished, no doubt off to oversee some other important matters. 

Finally after several hours of training and preparation, Weyls declares you as ready as you're ever going to be. 

OOC
[SBLOCK]
You can either depart today or wait until tomorrow morning for Midian to prepare and cast his goodberry spells.

I rolled a 4 on your training bonus, so Midian and Kraken get a +2 bonus each.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Apr 7, 2012)

Doral says, "I am for staying the night to allow for Midian's preparations.  Besides, it may be the last time we enjoy a fine bed and glass of wine for sometime.  And I wouldn't mind having one more night in the country of my birth.  It has been too long."


----------



## jkason (Apr 9, 2012)

*Midian Rightson, human druid*

Midian nods. "I'll do as much as I can to stock us up, though everyone will have to remember, the nature of the goodberries is such that a body will only heal so much before it builds up a tolerance and you have to wait to gain any further benefit," the druid offers.

"Here's hoping we just wind up with a pile full of berries we don't need."

[sblock=ooc]Think I mentioned before, max healing of 8 hp / day from goodberries, so I'll prepare / cast as many as Midian can before we enter the mournlands, but if we take any major hits, we're in trouble if that's all we've got.  [/sblock]

[sblock=mini-stats]
	
	



```
[b]HP:[/b] 66/66       
[b]AC:[/b] 21        [b]AC(T):[/b] 14    [b]AC(FF):[/b] 18 
Wildshape base AC: 15
Medium Animal AC: 17

Conditions:

[b]Init:[/b] +02
[b]BAB:[/b] +6/+1     [b]CMB/CMD:[/b] +8/22     [b]ACP:[/b] -3     
[b]Perception:[/b] +17

Saving Throw    Base   Mod   Misc*  Total
Fort:            06     1     +2    +9      
Ref:             02     2     +2    +6       
Will:            06     6     +2    +14

* Cloak +2
Conditional: +4 vs. spell-like fey & plant effects (Resist Nature's Lure)
Resist Cold 10
 
[b]Weapon                  Attack   Damage     Critical[/b]
Shortspear................+8.....1d6+2.........x2
Shortspear, full attack...+8/+3..1d6+2/1d6+2...x2
Shortspear, thrown........+8.....1d6+1.........x2, range 20'
Sling.....................+8.....1d4+2.........x2, range 50'
Sling, full attack........+8/+3..1d4+2/1d4+2...x2, range 50'

[b]Surge:[/b] 9/9 remaining (CMB +14)

Magical Feats: Spell Focus (Conj), Augment Summoning, Natural Spell

[b]Spells:[/b]
0st Level / DC16/17 6 Day : Create Water, Detect Magic, Detect Poison, Mending, Stabilize, Spark
1st Level / DC17/18 4+2+D Day : Longstrider, Entangle, Feather Step, Liberating Command, Ray of Sickening, Faerie Fire, Obscuring mist(D)
2nd Level / DC18/19 3+2+D Day : Delay Poison, Frigid Touch, Lesser Restoration, Resist Energy, Soften Earth and Stone, Slipstream(D)
3rd Level / DC19/20 3+1+D Day : Call Lightning*, Mad Monkeys, Sleet Storm, Stone Shape, Water Walk(D) 
4th Level / DC20/21 2+1+D Day : Ice Storm, Freedom of Movement, Geyser, Control Water(D)

* attuned to empowered spell shard
** Eberron shard can recall evocation spells up to 4th level: 2/2 remaining

[b]Wand charges:[/b] 27/28 remaining.
[b]Wild Shape:[/b] 3/3 remaining
```
[/sblock]


----------



## SelcSilverhand (Apr 11, 2012)

*OOC:*



After 10 castings, all your 1st through 3rd spells, Midian ends up with 50 berries.
2d4=2, 2d4=6, 2d4=6, 2d4=7, 2d4=7, 2d4=2, 2d4=5, 2d4=5, 2d4=5, 2d4=5


Working on the next big update now!


----------



## Shayuri (Apr 12, 2012)

Whisper nods. 

"In that case, we should bring along spells to prevent injuries from ever occurring. Perhaps on scrolls, or wands. Any kind of defensive spell that Doral and I can't already cast...and even Midian might benefit from a few extra uses of. There's one in particular called False Life that can absorb significant punishment, and would be useful."


----------



## SelcSilverhand (Apr 13, 2012)

You spend the evening in unusual luxury. Invisible spirits attend to your gear, fold your clothes, massage your muscles, and run baths for you. Your apartments are not as luxurious as the finer hotels you have stayed in, but they are comfortable and you want for nothing during your stay. In the morning Midian is led away to an arboretum that houses hundreds of plant specimens collected from all over Khorvaire and beyond. It takes some time, but with the help of the staff he is able to locate several bushes that are not poisonous though they don't resemble anything Midian has seen in his travels. He leaves with a large box full of berries and an uneasy feeling. For the wizards are not content to tend gardens for aesthetics, instead they are hard at work crossbreeding species or distilling components to produce new and useful tools. He is reminded of other experiments on natural life such as the Owlbear. What will they produce from this strange garden? Assassin Vine Treants? Bark Grafts? The possibilities are interesting, and a bit ominous.
At Whispers request, several magewrights set to work producing scrolls and potions that will be of use for their travels. They manage to recreate 4 scrolls of False Life, two potions of Bears Endurance, and a potion of protection from evil. The supplies, along with the berries, are stored onboard the Rumbleball.
After your final preparations are complete, you are led through yet another series of heavily guarded passages to a room higher in the tower. The moment you enter, you can feel the air humming with power. The room is roughly one hundred feet around, the edges sporting workbenches and lab equipment like that in the workshop below. The ground is not stone, but rather dirt and short grass. A series of massive menhirs circle an area of fifty feet at the center of the chamber. Their sides are marked with strange glyphs that none of you recognize. Above the chamber is a circular glass dome that sports huge brass tubes, glass lenses, and mirrors. The Rumbleball sits in the center of the circle, open and waiting for you. Several figures in heavy protective clothing, helmets, and tinted lenses work around the edges of the room or operate wand-like devices around the stones. Only Adal is recognizable among those in the room. He stands next to a short figure also dressed in protective clothing. Adal looks up as you approach.
"Ah, at last we can get started. Your craft has been prepared. We will be using an.. unusual method of transporting you to your destination, a forested glade near the lake you will need to cross to reach Eston. This is Uli Blackthatch, he is responsible for tending to the Gate of Xabra. It is an artifact discovered and moved here from before the start of the Last War. Normally it allows us to transport material and teams across planar boundries. However it has been re-purposed for this trip to attempt a point to point transfer within the same plane. At least, that is what should happen." He looks meaningfully at Uli who looks uncomfortable for a moment. "It's not a simple process, it has a lot to do with finding the correct alignment of the stars, noting the convergence of the planes (both inner and outer), as well as..  Adal cuts him off with a wave of his hand. "Regardless of the technicalities, Uli believes that he has the correct sequence. We are ready to begin." Some of Uli's assistants come forward and help you mount the Rumblesphere and belt you into place with wide leather straps. Kraken is seated at the now somewhat familiar controls. The workers quickly step back and Uli moves around the room, checking the complicated set of mirrors and brass tubes, an orrery of the planes, and finally a series of notebooks. He clears his throat and calls out that he is ready to begin. His workers move up to the menhirs and stand ready. He calls out, "Yan." and one of the workers reaches up to a stone and traces a sigil on the stone, which begins to glow. "Cassil. Trass. Qu'ounch. Vquilounsez." More etchings are traced and begin to glow as well. The humming in the room grows louder and louder with each symbol. Soon your entire craft is vibrating strongly along with the room. The workers grap the sides of the stone to steady themselves. Uli is visibly sweating as his gaze darts towards the orrery, the notes, and back to the stones. He calls out the final command word. The symbol is traced. There is a sudden gut wrenching feeling. You feel... stretched. Uli shouts something in a loud voice. Everything lurches up and down, then sideways. You are cold, then hot again. It happens too quickly to get a good sense of what is happening. You abruptly snap back into place.

It's dark wherever you are. You can hear noises all around you, but can't quite make out anything. You get the sense of towering objects all around you and smell fresh air.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Apr 13, 2012)

"And thus I am flung from Aundair's bosom once more.  I am sure nothing could have possibly gone wrong with our transportation, but just in case let's see what can be seen." Doral activates his sunrod.


----------



## SelcSilverhand (Apr 13, 2012)

In the light of the sunrod you can make out towering trees all around you. Their canopy blocks out any view of the night sky. The area around you is a ring of splintered wood, branches, and fallen leaves.


----------



## jkason (Apr 13, 2012)

*Midian Rightson, human druid*

Midian's head and stomach are still reeling as Doral adds light to their location. He looks up at the canopy and frowns. 

"I'm not sure I'd classify this as a simple glade, but then I'm thinking less and less that the Arcanix's residents think like I do," the druid says. He turns his attention to the trees, trying to identify their species and thus get a bead on their location.

[sblock=ooc]Know: Nature (1d20+13=25)

Trying to narrow down their location based on the local flora.[/sblock]

[sblock=mini-stats]
	
	



```
[b]HP:[/b] 66/66       
[b]AC:[/b] 21        [b]AC(T):[/b] 14    [b]AC(FF):[/b] 18 
Wildshape base AC: 15
Medium Animal AC: 17

Conditions:

[b]Init:[/b] +02
[b]BAB:[/b] +6/+1     [b]CMB/CMD:[/b] +8/22     [b]ACP:[/b] -3     
[b]Perception:[/b] +17

Saving Throw    Base   Mod   Misc*  Total
Fort:            06     1     +2    +9      
Ref:             02     2     +2    +6       
Will:            06     6     +2    +14

* Cloak +2
Conditional: +4 vs. spell-like fey & plant effects (Resist Nature's Lure)
Resist Cold 10
 
[b]Weapon                  Attack   Damage     Critical[/b]
Shortspear................+8.....1d6+2.........x2
Shortspear, full attack...+8/+3..1d6+2/1d6+2...x2
Shortspear, thrown........+8.....1d6+1.........x2, range 20'
Sling.....................+8.....1d4+2.........x2, range 50'
Sling, full attack........+8/+3..1d4+2/1d4+2...x2, range 50'

[b]Surge:[/b] 9/9 remaining (CMB +14)

Magical Feats: Spell Focus (Conj), Augment Summoning, Natural Spell

[b]Spells:[/b]
0st Level / DC16/17 6 Day : Create Water, Detect Magic, Detect Poison, Mending, Stabilize, Spark
1st Level / DC17/18 4+2+D Day : Longstrider, Entangle, Feather Step, Liberating Command, Ray of Sickening, Faerie Fire, Obscuring mist(D)
2nd Level / DC18/19 3+2+D Day : Delay Poison, Frigid Touch, Lesser Restoration, Resist Energy, Soften Earth and Stone, Slipstream(D)
3rd Level / DC19/20 3+1+D Day : Call Lightning*, Mad Monkeys, Sleet Storm, Stone Shape, Water Walk(D) 
4th Level / DC20/21 2+1+D Day : Ice Storm, Freedom of Movement, Geyser, Control Water(D)

* attuned to empowered spell shard
** Eberron shard can recall evocation spells up to 4th level: 2/2 remaining

[b]Wand charges:[/b] 27/28 remaining.
[b]Wild Shape:[/b] 3/3 remaining
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Apr 13, 2012)

"I don't see anything immediately threatening," Whisper remarks. "Though you'd think they'd have thought to give us a means of navigation. Now we'll have to work out where we are in order to find the Mournlands."

She looks over at Midian. "I don't suppose you have a way to do that, do you? Read the land or some such?"


----------



## SelcSilverhand (Apr 14, 2012)

jkason said:


> [sblock=ooc]Know: Nature (1d20+13=25)
> 
> Trying to narrow down their location based on the local flora.[/sblock]




Midian takes a look around your surroundings and does his best to estimate where you are. The good news is that it appears that you are still in Khorvaire, so at least the wizards got the correct plane of existence. The trees, ground cover, and underbrush look to be a species known to grow farther east than where you studied in Aundair, so they also got the direction correct. Without finding some sort of landmark, it is hard to narrow it down farther than that.


----------



## Dr Simon (Apr 15, 2012)

"He did say we'd be near a lake," says Kraken, sniffing the air. "You can usually tell if there's fresh water around, if you know the smell, eh?"


----------



## SelcSilverhand (Apr 16, 2012)

Kraken takes some time to study the area around the Rumbleball. He notices that there is a large ring of branches and grass that appear severed, or cut off, all around the vessel. With some effort he determines which way is North. From the map Adal's men showed you, the lake is on the western side of the Mournlands. The land seems to slope downward ever so slightly, so if there is a source of water it is bound to be to the East.


----------



## jkason (Apr 16, 2012)

*Midian Rightson, human druid*

Midian sighs. 

"Well, either the lake's that way or it's not. In any event, we need some kind of landmark before I can pinpoint us better, so we might as well pick a direction and look," the druid offers up.

[sblock=mini-stats]
	
	



```
[b]HP:[/b] 66/66       
[b]AC:[/b] 21        [b]AC(T):[/b] 14    [b]AC(FF):[/b] 18 
Wildshape base AC: 15
Medium Animal AC: 17

Conditions:

[b]Init:[/b] +02
[b]BAB:[/b] +6/+1     [b]CMB/CMD:[/b] +8/22     [b]ACP:[/b] -3     
[b]Perception:[/b] +17

Saving Throw    Base   Mod   Misc*  Total
Fort:            06     1     +2    +9      
Ref:             02     2     +2    +6       
Will:            06     6     +2    +14

* Cloak +2
Conditional: +4 vs. spell-like fey & plant effects (Resist Nature's Lure)
Resist Cold 10
 
[b]Weapon                  Attack   Damage     Critical[/b]
Shortspear................+8.....1d6+2.........x2
Shortspear, full attack...+8/+3..1d6+2/1d6+2...x2
Shortspear, thrown........+8.....1d6+1.........x2, range 20'
Sling.....................+8.....1d4+2.........x2, range 50'
Sling, full attack........+8/+3..1d4+2/1d4+2...x2, range 50'

[b]Surge:[/b] 9/9 remaining (CMB +14)

Magical Feats: Spell Focus (Conj), Augment Summoning, Natural Spell

[b]Spells:[/b]
0st Level / DC16/17 6 Day : Create Water, Detect Magic, Detect Poison, Mending, Stabilize, Spark
1st Level / DC17/18 4+2+D Day : Longstrider, Entangle, Feather Step, Liberating Command, Ray of Sickening, Faerie Fire, Obscuring mist(D)
2nd Level / DC18/19 3+2+D Day : Delay Poison, Frigid Touch, Lesser Restoration, Resist Energy, Soften Earth and Stone, Slipstream(D)
3rd Level / DC19/20 3+1+D Day : Call Lightning*, Mad Monkeys, Sleet Storm, Stone Shape, Water Walk(D) 
4th Level / DC20/21 2+1+D Day : Ice Storm, Freedom of Movement, Geyser, Control Water(D)

* attuned to empowered spell shard
** Eberron shard can recall evocation spells up to 4th level: 2/2 remaining

[b]Wand charges:[/b] 27/28 remaining.
[b]Wild Shape:[/b] 3/3 remaining
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Dr Simon (Apr 17, 2012)

"Well, down is where the water's going to be, eh?" says Kraken. "You want to scout first or shall we go by ball?" He looks sheepishly at Midian. "Don't suppose you can remember if this thing can go over water, Middo? That Weyls fella talked a lot more than I listened, eh?"


----------



## jkason (Apr 17, 2012)

*Midian Rightson, human druid*

"It has its own internal air supply, so it ought to be air-tight, at least. I can't imagine the bound elemental being keen on water, but if we had to submerge it, I think we could.

I've got a favor or two the water can give us to cross it, though, so it may not come to that."

[sblock=ooc]Midian has Water Walk and Control Water as domain spells, so between the two, depending on the size of the lake, we might be able to get across without needing to submerge, depending on if the rumbleball's bound elemental lets it count as a 'creature' for Water Walk[/sblock]

[sblock=mini-stats]
	
	



```
[b]HP:[/b] 66/66       
[b]AC:[/b] 21        [b]AC(T):[/b] 14    [b]AC(FF):[/b] 18 
Wildshape base AC: 15
Medium Animal AC: 17

Conditions:

[b]Init:[/b] +02
[b]BAB:[/b] +6/+1     [b]CMB/CMD:[/b] +8/22     [b]ACP:[/b] -3     
[b]Perception:[/b] +17

Saving Throw    Base   Mod   Misc*  Total
Fort:            06     1     +2    +9      
Ref:             02     2     +2    +6       
Will:            06     6     +2    +14

* Cloak +2
Conditional: +4 vs. spell-like fey & plant effects (Resist Nature's Lure)
Resist Cold 10
 
[b]Weapon                  Attack   Damage     Critical[/b]
Shortspear................+8.....1d6+2.........x2
Shortspear, full attack...+8/+3..1d6+2/1d6+2...x2
Shortspear, thrown........+8.....1d6+1.........x2, range 20'
Sling.....................+8.....1d4+2.........x2, range 50'
Sling, full attack........+8/+3..1d4+2/1d4+2...x2, range 50'

[b]Surge:[/b] 9/9 remaining (CMB +14)

Magical Feats: Spell Focus (Conj), Augment Summoning, Natural Spell

[b]Spells:[/b]
0st Level / DC16/17 6 Day : Create Water, Detect Magic, Detect Poison, Mending, Stabilize, Spark
1st Level / DC17/18 4+2+D Day : Longstrider, Entangle, Feather Step, Liberating Command, Ray of Sickening, Faerie Fire, Obscuring mist(D)
2nd Level / DC18/19 3+2+D Day : Delay Poison, Frigid Touch, Lesser Restoration, Resist Energy, Soften Earth and Stone, Slipstream(D)
3rd Level / DC19/20 3+1+D Day : Call Lightning*, Mad Monkeys, Sleet Storm, Stone Shape, Water Walk(D) 
4th Level / DC20/21 2+1+D Day : Ice Storm, Freedom of Movement, Geyser, Control Water(D)

* attuned to empowered spell shard
** Eberron shard can recall evocation spells up to 4th level: 2/2 remaining

[b]Wand charges:[/b] 27/28 remaining.
[b]Wild Shape:[/b] 3/3 remaining
```
[/sblock]


----------



## SelcSilverhand (Apr 19, 2012)

With a deep rumble, the vessel turns ponderously towards the east. It rocks momentarily before slowly rolling forward with greater and greater speed. Tree trucks are smashed apart, bushes shredded, panicked animals flee from the terrible intruder. The sphere leaves a path of destruction in its wake. Luckily with only a single pair of view goggles to look through, and Thom (Kraken) at the controls, any nature-sensitive individuals are spared from the sight. 

Inside the Rumbleball, the ride is not quite as comfortable as advertised. The platform you sit on rocks forward and backwards in the direction you are traveling. It's ability to absorb shocks is somewhat limited and from your hard benches you can feel each drop in the terrain distinctly up your spine. It feels like the two worst aspects of both sea travel and horse back riding. Given your experiences with other forms of travel though you are sure that you will get accustomed to it. Well, reasonably sure.

You travel for several hours this way before Thom brings the craft to a halt at the edge of the forest. Releasing the hatch, you can see that the sun is now high overhead, and moving towards the afternoon. Ahead of you you can see a shimmering blue ribbon stretching far to the north and south. That must be the lake you seek. The four of you put your heads together and decide that you are farther south of where the wizards estimated that you would arrive. After taking a moment to answer calls of nature and get the kinks out of your backs, you close the clamshell of your craft, turn north, and roll onward. 

It takes several hours before you reach the area of the rendezvous. The sun is down near the horizon with maybe another two hours of daylight left. Once more, you examine the area and decide that you must be very close. In fact after ten minutes of searching you spot smoke from a campfire farther into the woods north of you.

Midian
[SBLOCK]
OOC - The craft is air tight, but is unlikely to float given its weight. Water walking seems to only work on creatures, so I'm going to say that it won't work to float the craft. You will either have to cross farther to the north where there is a river (costing time), or travel across the lake bed inside of it. It is a fairly large lake, I will crop a photo from a khorvaire map and put it up soon.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## jkason (Apr 19, 2012)

*Midian Rightson, human druid*

"That's likely to be our people then, we think?" Midian asks, pointing to the smoke. 

"If it's not, no one's going to be surprised we're coming in this thing. Maybe I should do a flyover first before we go announcing our presence any further?"

[sblock=mini-stats]
	
	



```
[b]HP:[/b] 66/66       
[b]AC:[/b] 21        [b]AC(T):[/b] 14    [b]AC(FF):[/b] 18 
Wildshape base AC: 15
Medium Animal AC: 17

Conditions:

[b]Init:[/b] +02
[b]BAB:[/b] +6/+1     [b]CMB/CMD:[/b] +8/22     [b]ACP:[/b] -3     
[b]Perception:[/b] +17

Saving Throw    Base   Mod   Misc*  Total
Fort:            06     1     +2    +9      
Ref:             02     2     +2    +6       
Will:            06     6     +2    +14

* Cloak +2
Conditional: +4 vs. spell-like fey & plant effects (Resist Nature's Lure)
Resist Cold 10
 
[b]Weapon                  Attack   Damage     Critical[/b]
Shortspear................+8.....1d6+2.........x2
Shortspear, full attack...+8/+3..1d6+2/1d6+2...x2
Shortspear, thrown........+8.....1d6+1.........x2, range 20'
Sling.....................+8.....1d4+2.........x2, range 50'
Sling, full attack........+8/+3..1d4+2/1d4+2...x2, range 50'

[b]Surge:[/b] 9/9 remaining (CMB +14)

Magical Feats: Spell Focus (Conj), Augment Summoning, Natural Spell

[b]Spells:[/b]
0st Level / DC16/17 6 Day : Create Water, Detect Magic, Detect Poison, Mending, Stabilize, Spark
1st Level / DC17/18 4+2+D Day : Longstrider, Entangle, Feather Step, Liberating Command, Ray of Sickening, Faerie Fire, Obscuring mist(D)
2nd Level / DC18/19 3+2+D Day : Delay Poison, Frigid Touch, Lesser Restoration, Resist Energy, Soften Earth and Stone, Slipstream(D)
3rd Level / DC19/20 3+1+D Day : Call Lightning*, Mad Monkeys, Sleet Storm, Stone Shape, Water Walk(D) 
4th Level / DC20/21 2+1+D Day : Ice Storm, Freedom of Movement, Geyser, Control Water(D)

* attuned to empowered spell shard
** Eberron shard can recall evocation spells up to 4th level: 2/2 remaining

[b]Wand charges:[/b] 27/28 remaining.
[b]Wild Shape:[/b] 3/3 remaining
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Apr 20, 2012)

"I am unsure of what a flyover will accomplish, as I doubt you can get low enough to make out the details of those at the camp, and if they are enemies we will give up information about our vehicle.  There are two of us in our group that can employ stealth to get in close and report," suggests Doral as he volunteers himself for sneaking up to the camp.


----------



## Dr Simon (Apr 20, 2012)

"Anyone who didn't hear us coming a mile off is either deaf or dead," says Kraken. He glances back at the swathe of destruction caused by their passage and grimaces slightly, even while the storm within him exults at the chaos.


----------



## jkason (Apr 20, 2012)

Deuce Traveler said:


> "I am unsure of what a flyover will accomplish, as I doubt you can get low enough to make out the details of those at the camp, and if they are enemies we will give up information about our vehicle.  There are two of us in our group that can employ stealth to get in close and report," suggests Doral as he volunteers himself for sneaking up to the camp.




[sblock=ooc]The rumbleball doesn't fly, does it? Midian was talking about wildshaping. Depending on form, I'd have thought he could swoop / move low to take a look without calling attention to himself. I may just be confused in general, though (I'm having one of those days  ). [/sblock]


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Apr 20, 2012)

OOC: My bad, Midian.  Wildshaping would be a fine idea.  Let's just say Doral was concerned about his safety if he allowed himself to be visible.


----------



## Shayuri (Apr 21, 2012)

"It might be best to approach them somewhat openly," Whisper suggests. "Stealth and invisibility are excellent tools, but they imply an adversarial relationship. If you were detected, by whatever means, they'd assume you were up to no good."

"I suggest a disguise. Midian, can you become a horse, or perhaps a hunting dog? Then either Doral or I, or both, can simple trappers or woodsmen who saw the fire and became curious. Then we can find more about them in innocent conversation...and if they suspect our true purpose and become hostile...there'll be more of us there to deal with it."

She grinned. "And I wouldn't mind a chance to see how some of the things I've been experimenting with work in the field, to be honest."


----------



## SelcSilverhand (Apr 22, 2012)

Thom reluctantly closes the hatch on the Rumbleball as the other three set out to find the campsite. Midian shifts form into a harmless looking sheepdog and follows Whisper and Doral.
After several minutes of hiking with Midian sniffing the way ahead of them, they spot the glow of a large campfire through the thick trees. Approaching loudly, stomping on branches, rustling leaves, and the sheepdog woofing helpfully, you make your way into the circle of firelight. A single figure is in the rough clearing ahead of you, sitting on the trunk of a large fallen tree. The figure is a dwarf clad in shining full plate metal and resting his hands on the head of his axe. His marvelous light brown facial hair is meticulously crafted into 4 tight braids. A symbol of The Sovereign Host hangs from a silver pendant around his neck. His blue eyes look out from under bushy eyebrows and his expression is a mix of curiosity and caution.


----------



## Caim (Apr 22, 2012)

"Aye, ya the three making all that damned noise?" He asks as he looks over the group. "I don't suppose that the loud crashin through the forest earlier was ya to?" He laughs. "Rumbleball?"

[sblock=OOC]So I'm going to assume I was expecting you. If that is wrong I'll edit the post accordingly.[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Apr 22, 2012)

Whisper gives Doral a look, and reassesses the dwarf.

"So you're the one we're meeting?" she asks mildly. "Do you have any proof of that? Just knowing about our mode of travel isn't much, since...as you say...it's far from subtle."


----------



## Caim (Apr 22, 2012)

Dain looks to the woman speaking. "Aye, my name is Dain Guundrik and I've been comminsoned by the Minister of Magic in the Congress of Arcanix to find the floating fortress, The Archon." Dain sits back down on the log before addressing the group again. "Information is the only proof I have."

"I have no reason to deceive ya. Sit and relax. We have a long journey ahead of us." He motions to some rocks and another log by the fire.


----------



## jkason (Apr 22, 2012)

*Midian Rightson, human druid*

Midian sat beside the others, tongue lolling out as he continued to play his role as animal companion for the moment. He more than happy to let the more savvy Doral and Whisper do the talking and maintain his own 'cover' until such time as they decided things were clear. 

[sblock=mini-stats]
	
	



```
[b]HP:[/b] 66/66       
[b]AC:[/b] 21        [b]AC(T):[/b] 14    [b]AC(FF):[/b] 18 
Wildshape base AC: 15
Medium Animal AC: 17

Conditions: Wildshaped (dog)

[b]Init:[/b] +02
[b]BAB:[/b] +6/+1     [b]CMB/CMD:[/b] +8/22     [b]ACP:[/b] -3     
[b]Perception:[/b] +17

Saving Throw    Base   Mod   Misc*  Total
Fort:            06     1     +2    +9      
Ref:             02     2     +2    +6       
Will:            06     6     +2    +14

* Cloak +2
Conditional: +4 vs. spell-like fey & plant effects (Resist Nature's Lure)
Resist Cold 10
 
[b]Weapon                  Attack   Damage     Critical[/b]
Shortspear................+8.....1d6+2.........x2
Shortspear, full attack...+8/+3..1d6+2/1d6+2...x2
Shortspear, thrown........+8.....1d6+1.........x2, range 20'
Sling.....................+8.....1d4+2.........x2, range 50'
Sling, full attack........+8/+3..1d4+2/1d4+2...x2, range 50'

[b]Surge:[/b] 9/9 remaining (CMB +14)

Magical Feats: Spell Focus (Conj), Augment Summoning, Natural Spell

[b]Spells:[/b]
0st Level / DC16/17 6 Day : Create Water, Detect Magic, Detect Poison, Mending, Stabilize, Spark
1st Level / DC17/18 4+2+D Day : Longstrider, Entangle, Feather Step, Liberating Command, Ray of Sickening, Faerie Fire, Obscuring mist(D)
2nd Level / DC18/19 3+2+D Day : Delay Poison, Frigid Touch, Lesser Restoration, Resist Energy, Soften Earth and Stone, Slipstream(D)
3rd Level / DC19/20 3+1+D Day : Call Lightning*, Mad Monkeys, Sleet Storm, Stone Shape, Water Walk(D) 
4th Level / DC20/21 2+1+D Day : Ice Storm, Freedom of Movement, Geyser, Control Water(D)

* attuned to empowered spell shard
** Eberron shard can recall evocation spells up to 4th level: 2/2 remaining

[b]Wand charges:[/b] 27/28 remaining.
[b]Wild Shape:[/b] 2/3 remaining
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Dr Simon (Apr 25, 2012)

Back in the rumbleball, Kraken has run through his repertoire of bawdy songs and sets down to running a whetstone over his falchion, even though the magic in it keeps it sharp.


----------



## Shayuri (Apr 27, 2012)

"We do," Whisper agrees. "But rather than sit here, let me offer to bring you back to the..." she grimaced slightly, finding the name undignified (even if no more undignified than it was a mode of travel), "...rumbleball. There are others there we left to watch it who should be involved in this conversation."

"Shall we?"


----------



## Caim (Apr 27, 2012)

"Offer accepted. Lead the way." Dain stands and gathers his gear quickly.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Apr 27, 2012)

Doral whispers along the way to Whisper, "He seems on the up and up, though it is our own fault for not asking more details from the Aundair government before we set off."

To Dain he asks, "Mr. Guundrik, how did you find yourself commissioned for this deed?"  Doral pays close attention to Dain's answers, attempting to validate his knowledge with what he himself knows about the Congress of Arcanix and the Ministry.


----------



## Caim (Apr 27, 2012)

"Mr. Guundrik?" He laughs. "It's safe to call me Dain. Unless you prefer the formal." 

Dain looks to Doral "I was invited to the Congress of Arcanix, much like you were I'm sure, because I have ventured into the Mournlands and know the land and..." He pauses for a moment before he finishes. "I also may or may not have knowledge of the Archon's crash site."


----------



## jkason (Apr 27, 2012)

*Midian Rightson, human druid*

Midian continues to lope along after the trio in his role as 'pet,' hoping that he comes across as merely a herding animal tending to his flock, and not as someone setting himself up for an attack from behind should the newcomer prove to be false.

[sblock=mini-stats]
	
	



```
[b]HP:[/b] 66/66       
[b]AC:[/b] 21        [b]AC(T):[/b] 14    [b]AC(FF):[/b] 18 
Wildshape base AC: 15
Medium Animal AC: 17

Conditions: Wildshaped (dog)

[b]Init:[/b] +02
[b]BAB:[/b] +6/+1     [b]CMB/CMD:[/b] +8/22     [b]ACP:[/b] -3     
[b]Perception:[/b] +17

Saving Throw    Base   Mod   Misc*  Total
Fort:            06     1     +2    +9      
Ref:             02     2     +2    +6       
Will:            06     6     +2    +14

* Cloak +2
Conditional: +4 vs. spell-like fey & plant effects (Resist Nature's Lure)
Resist Cold 10
 
[b]Weapon                  Attack   Damage     Critical[/b]
Shortspear................+8.....1d6+2.........x2
Shortspear, full attack...+8/+3..1d6+2/1d6+2...x2
Shortspear, thrown........+8.....1d6+1.........x2, range 20'
Sling.....................+8.....1d4+2.........x2, range 50'
Sling, full attack........+8/+3..1d4+2/1d4+2...x2, range 50'

[b]Surge:[/b] 9/9 remaining (CMB +14)

Magical Feats: Spell Focus (Conj), Augment Summoning, Natural Spell

[b]Spells:[/b]
0st Level / DC16/17 6 Day : Create Water, Detect Magic, Detect Poison, Mending, Stabilize, Spark
1st Level / DC17/18 4+2+D Day : Longstrider, Entangle, Feather Step, Liberating Command, Ray of Sickening, Faerie Fire, Obscuring mist(D)
2nd Level / DC18/19 3+2+D Day : Delay Poison, Frigid Touch, Lesser Restoration, Resist Energy, Soften Earth and Stone, Slipstream(D)
3rd Level / DC19/20 3+1+D Day : Call Lightning*, Mad Monkeys, Sleet Storm, Stone Shape, Water Walk(D) 
4th Level / DC20/21 2+1+D Day : Ice Storm, Freedom of Movement, Geyser, Control Water(D)

* attuned to empowered spell shard
** Eberron shard can recall evocation spells up to 4th level: 2/2 remaining

[b]Wand charges:[/b] 27/28 remaining.
[b]Wild Shape:[/b] 2/3 remaining
```


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Apr 27, 2012)

Doral considers the validity of Dain's explanation as he unthinkingly scratches the back of the "dog's" ears as the animal sidles up.  He looks down in ashamed horror when he realizes his mistake and gives an embarrassed, "Sorry!"


----------



## SelcSilverhand (Apr 30, 2012)

The group emerges from the underbrush and approach the Rumbleball. Kraken sits with his feet up on the edge of the clamshell holding his falcion and critically examining its edge for flaws. The Rumbleball is quite the site for Dain; a sphere of stone studded with stubby spikes large enough to contain the entire group. Behind the sphere the ground is churned up as if a plow had been taken to it. It leaves quite a trail behind as it travels. Kraken spots them and waves from the control seat.


----------



## Dr Simon (Apr 30, 2012)

Kraken sits up and readies his falchion, but seeing that the group seems relatively relaxed with the stranger, he relaxes too.

"This our contact?" he asks of the others. "Good to meet yer mate. Name's Thom, although I'm also known as Kraken, usually when I'm angry, eh?"


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Apr 30, 2012)

"Which is why I never call him Thom," Doral says as he gives Kraken a smirk.


----------



## Dr Simon (May 2, 2012)

Kraken sheathes his sword.

"Yeah, don't know why _you_ always see me at my worst, you old bastard," he replies with a grin.


----------



## jkason (May 2, 2012)

*Midian Rightson, human druid*

The sheepdog next to Doral huffs a bit, then shakes from head to toe as if trying to expel water from its fur. Instead, the motion coincides with a blurring of fur and flesh, until a red-haired man stands in the dog's place.

"Next time remind me how heavy sheepdog fur is," the man announces to the group. He scratches at his neck. "And itchy.

"I'm Midian, by the way," he offers the newcomer with a smile.

[sblock=mini-stats]
	
	



```
[b]HP:[/b] 66/66       
[b]AC:[/b] 21        [b]AC(T):[/b] 14    [b]AC(FF):[/b] 18 
Wildshape base AC: 15
Medium Animal AC: 17

Conditions: Wildshaped (dog)

[b]Init:[/b] +02
[b]BAB:[/b] +6/+1     [b]CMB/CMD:[/b] +8/22     [b]ACP:[/b] -3     
[b]Perception:[/b] +17

Saving Throw    Base   Mod   Misc*  Total
Fort:            06     1     +2    +9      
Ref:             02     2     +2    +6       
Will:            06     6     +2    +14

* Cloak +2
Conditional: +4 vs. spell-like fey & plant effects (Resist Nature's Lure)
Resist Cold 10
 
[b]Weapon                  Attack   Damage     Critical[/b]
Shortspear................+8.....1d6+2.........x2
Shortspear, full attack...+8/+3..1d6+2/1d6+2...x2
Shortspear, thrown........+8.....1d6+1.........x2, range 20'
Sling.....................+8.....1d4+2.........x2, range 50'
Sling, full attack........+8/+3..1d4+2/1d4+2...x2, range 50'

[b]Surge:[/b] 9/9 remaining (CMB +14)

Magical Feats: Spell Focus (Conj), Augment Summoning, Natural Spell

[b]Spells:[/b]
0st Level / DC16/17 6 Day : Create Water, Detect Magic, Detect Poison, Mending, Stabilize, Spark
1st Level / DC17/18 4+2+D Day : Longstrider, Entangle, Feather Step, Liberating Command, Ray of Sickening, Faerie Fire, Obscuring mist(D)
2nd Level / DC18/19 3+2+D Day : Delay Poison, Frigid Touch, Lesser Restoration, Resist Energy, Soften Earth and Stone, Slipstream(D)
3rd Level / DC19/20 3+1+D Day : Call Lightning*, Mad Monkeys, Sleet Storm, Stone Shape, Water Walk(D) 
4th Level / DC20/21 2+1+D Day : Ice Storm, Freedom of Movement, Geyser, Control Water(D)

* attuned to empowered spell shard
** Eberron shard can recall evocation spells up to 4th level: 2/2 remaining

[b]Wand charges:[/b] 27/28 remaining.
[b]Wild Shape:[/b] 2/3 remaining
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (May 2, 2012)

"Before we get started," Whisper says, "have you seen any others searching for the wreck while you waited for us?"


----------



## Caim (May 2, 2012)

"Aye, good to meet ya to." Dain says to Kraken with a slight nod.

He watchs as the sheepdog takes new form but not surprised by the transformation. "I was wondering where the fourth man was and it is good to meet ya as well Midian."

After the introductions Dain turns to Whisper to answer her question. "I've been here for a day or two but I haven't seen amy like yerselves. But I have heard hat we're not the only ones interested in the crash site."


----------



## SelcSilverhand (May 7, 2012)

Dain squats down and uses his knife to start making marks in the dirt. He draws the outline of Lake Arul, the edge of the Mournlands, the fallen city of Eston in Cyre, and the city of Aruldusk in Thrane. Finally he marks an X just to the south east side of Aruldusk. 
He explains that right now the group is in the theocratic nation of Thrane. Not far from here is a large city, nearly on par with Passage of Aundair, but without as much traffic. Along the lake he makes additional marks showing the small fishing villages, garrisons, and other outposts in the area. From his experience in the Mournlands, he wants to enter somewhere near the city of Eston and try to pick up one of the main roads that will help him guide you to your destination. However, the large city to the north presents a problem. An unknown vessel traveling under foreign papers might be stopped or seized if it is spotted so close to a population center. Traveling south will take over a week and while there are fewer large cities there is more time to be detected. Midian brings up the idea of traveling through the water, however it will be difficult to defend the Rumbleball underwater if necessary.


----------



## jkason (May 7, 2012)

*Midian Rightson, human druid*

Midian bites his lip, thinking, then turns to Doral.

"If I provide you transportation, do you think your illusion magics could mask the rumbleball when we came within range of the city?" he asks. "Seems a single horseman, perhaps 'pulling' a cart, might arouse less suspicion if we can manage it."

[sblock=ooc]If we head the faster way north, maybe Doral could glamour / muffle the rumbleball so we'd seem less threatening to anyone who saw us? If he rode Midian in wildshape (with Longstrider if necessary; I can't seem to track down the base speed on the Rumbleball), we should be able to keep a decent pace, yes?[/sblock]

[sblock=mini-stats]
	
	



```
[b]HP:[/b] 66/66       
[b]AC:[/b] 21        [b]AC(T):[/b] 14    [b]AC(FF):[/b] 18 
Wildshape base AC: 15
Medium Animal AC: 17

Conditions: Wildshaped (dog)

[b]Init:[/b] +02
[b]BAB:[/b] +6/+1     [b]CMB/CMD:[/b] +8/22     [b]ACP:[/b] -3     
[b]Perception:[/b] +17

Saving Throw    Base   Mod   Misc*  Total
Fort:            06     1     +2    +9      
Ref:             02     2     +2    +6       
Will:            06     6     +2    +14

* Cloak +2
Conditional: +4 vs. spell-like fey & plant effects (Resist Nature's Lure)
Resist Cold 10
 
[b]Weapon                  Attack   Damage     Critical[/b]
Shortspear................+8.....1d6+2.........x2
Shortspear, full attack...+8/+3..1d6+2/1d6+2...x2
Shortspear, thrown........+8.....1d6+1.........x2, range 20'
Sling.....................+8.....1d4+2.........x2, range 50'
Sling, full attack........+8/+3..1d4+2/1d4+2...x2, range 50'

[b]Surge:[/b] 9/9 remaining (CMB +14)

Magical Feats: Spell Focus (Conj), Augment Summoning, Natural Spell

[b]Spells:[/b]
0st Level / DC16/17 6 Day : Create Water, Detect Magic, Detect Poison, Mending, Stabilize, Spark
1st Level / DC17/18 4+2+D Day : Longstrider, Entangle, Feather Step, Liberating Command, Ray of Sickening, Faerie Fire, Obscuring mist(D)
2nd Level / DC18/19 3+2+D Day : Delay Poison, Frigid Touch, Lesser Restoration, Resist Energy, Soften Earth and Stone, Slipstream(D)
3rd Level / DC19/20 3+1+D Day : Call Lightning*, Mad Monkeys, Sleet Storm, Stone Shape, Water Walk(D) 
4th Level / DC20/21 2+1+D Day : Ice Storm, Freedom of Movement, Geyser, Control Water(D)

* attuned to empowered spell shard
** Eberron shard can recall evocation spells up to 4th level: 2/2 remaining

[b]Wand charges:[/b] 27/28 remaining.
[b]Wild Shape:[/b] 2/3 remaining
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Deuce Traveler (May 8, 2012)

Doral ponders for a moment, then says, "I am not sure... this vehicle is large.  However, I can try, though each spell I use would only last a few minutes and I can only exert myself in this manner three or four times in a day.  I also have magic which radius of effect will silence the rumbleball and can do so more often, but again only for the same sort of duration.  If someone is persistent and investigates as we disappear and become silent, they would be able to follow our notable trail regardless of my magics."

OOC: DM, can my 10 foot radius _invisibility sphere_ encompass the entire rumbleball?


----------



## Shayuri (May 8, 2012)

"It's not an _elegant_ way to do it," Whisper notes, "But it could work. Doral stays with the ball and keeps it invisible and quiet. I ride with it, so that if someone gets too interested, I can 'encourage' them to move on."

She looks at Doral. "How long can you maintain the spells? If you use all the power you can to keep them going."


----------



## Deuce Traveler (May 9, 2012)

"If I use my powers for no other threat?  I can keep it invisible four times a day for up to around seven minutes at a time.  I can keep the silence going six times a day for the same duration of time.  I am getting better at concentrating, but only by so much.  If we are discovered or rediscovered when the duration ends, I will need time to recast.  If we need to recast both, I would need to exit the sphere so I could cast the silence effect first and the invisibility upon it after.  I would have to cast the invisibility effect before the silence.  Finally, without being able to see or hear each other, coordination will be difficult.  Attacking with the rumbleball will disrupt the spell and make us visible."


----------



## Shayuri (May 9, 2012)

Whisper scowls. "Not ideal. Maybe not workable."

She goes to the giant flail-head-looking-thing and runs a finger over its pitted metal surface.

"I wonder. This is powered by an earth elemental...we've rolled it over the ground, but do you think it might be able to go underneath as well?"

(OOC - Apologies if this was explained IC and I forgot...because...I forgot. )


----------



## SelcSilverhand (May 9, 2012)

OOC
[SBLOCK]
The rumbleball is air-tight and the air does refresh itself magically, so it could travel under the water. 

I'm not sure that invisibility sphere would cover the entire craft. It is large enough to seat your whole party plus storage for your supplies, seats, driving mechanism, etc. I pulled the idea from one of the Eberron books, I think Magic of Eberron or the Explorers handbook. I will have to double check how big it is when I get home tonight. I will also check movement rate, which I think was 40'. I forgot my flash drive with my notes in it at home today.

A horse could easily keep pace with the Rumbleball if you choose to ride Midian.
[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (May 9, 2012)

[sblock=OOC]What Whisper is saying is that earth elementals can 'phase' through earth and stone, to travel underground all but unnoticeably. She conjectures that the earth-elemental-propelled rumbleball might be able to do the same...though it's sheer speculation on her part unless we were actually informed it could, which doesn't seem to be the case.  Thanks for the reminder, Selc![/sblock]


----------



## jkason (May 9, 2012)

*Midian Rightson, human druid*

[sblock=ooc]I think the magics binding the earth elemental actually prevent it from earth gliding (to keep it inside the rumbleball), so I don't think it can earth glide.  Midian can take the form of a Medium elemental, though, which has a burrow speed of 20'. I'm not sure if he can use that to create a tunnel or not, though.[/sblock]


----------



## Dr Simon (May 9, 2012)

"Well," says Kraken, "Reckon I might be able ot drive this thing right across the bottom of the lake, but there'd be no getting out to shake the snake for anyone. And it'll be darker'n a wraith's dunny down there."


----------



## SelcSilverhand (May 10, 2012)

OOC
[SBLOCK]
Okay, found the info. I based the Rumbleball off of the Tumbler in the Magic of Eberron. Your sphere is slightly different as it is the wizards attempt at copying the originals. It is smaller inside than the Zilargo version, moves slower, and is more difficult to control since it is still experimental. It moves at a rate of 40' or 8 miles per hour overland. It can stay sealed for up to 8 days before running out of air. Since Tumblers have the ability to earth glide the Rumbleball would as well. However it only moves at 1 1/2 miles an hour, or a 15' move rate while underground and navigation will be more difficult. It can carry up to 10 medium sized creatures however much of your extra space is filled with your supplies currently. It is approx. 25' in diameter. 
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Caim (May 10, 2012)

Dain listens to the group intently for several moments. "I do have this." He pulls a rod from his pack. "It gives me a little boost, I guess you could say, to prolong some of my magical effects. I usually use it for me armor. But this thing looks to be a bit larger than any invisiabilty sphere I've seen." He looks to the rest of the group. "Sorry I couldn't be of more help getting past this point. Last time I was here I wasn't with such an odd machine."



[sblock=OOC]Just a Know check to see if I knew about the Earthglide. I would assume it's not common knowledge.[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (May 10, 2012)

*Midian Rightson*

"Well, I can take shapes with affinities for either earth or water," the druid offers as the discussion continues. "And if we wait until the morning, I should be able to ask the lake to grant folks free breath under its surface. I suppose at this point it's just a matter of what we think is the best balance of risk to speed."

[sblock=ooc]I'm a dope. Midian can cast Water Breathing if you let him prepare it, and at 8th level that grants 16 hours per casting, divided however we like. If he takes on a Huge underwater animal shape and maybe an Ant Haul, anyone wanting to ride outside the rumbleball to help protect it underwater should be more than covered from a drowning and movement perspective, I think, though folks who rely on weapons are at a distinct disadvantage underwater.

Earth glide may be slow, but if we only use it when within, say, half a day or so of the major city, that's also another option, with invisibility as a backup in a pinch.[/sblock]


----------



## SelcSilverhand (May 12, 2012)

jkason said:


> "Well, I can take shapes with affinities for either earth or water," the druid offers as the discussion continues. "And if we wait until the morning, I should be able to ask the lake to grant folks free breath under its surface. I suppose at this point it's just a matter of what we think is the best balance of risk to speed."
> 
> [sblock=ooc]I'm a dope. Midian can cast Water Breathing if you let him prepare it, and at 8th level that grants 16 hours per casting, divided however we like. If he takes on a Huge underwater animal shape and maybe an Ant Haul, anyone wanting to ride outside the rumbleball to help protect it underwater should be more than covered from a drowning and movement perspective, I think, though folks who rely on weapons are at a distinct disadvantage underwater.
> 
> Earth glide may be slow, but if we only use it when within, say, half a day or so of the major city, that's also another option, with invisibility as a backup in a pinch.[/sblock]












*OOC:*



Both are good options, let me know which you guys want to try.


----------



## Dr Simon (May 13, 2012)

"Reckon we'd be easier to hide if we went through the lake," says Kraken. "Besides, what's going attack a huge stone ball covered with spikes?"


----------



## SelcSilverhand (May 14, 2012)

Dr Simon said:


> "Reckon we'd be easier to hide if we went through the lake," says Kraken. "Besides, what's going attack a huge stone ball covered with spikes?"












*OOC:*


What indeed... muahahahahahahahaaa


----------



## jkason (May 14, 2012)

*Midian Rightson, human druid*

"We're moving into the Mournlands," Midian says. "I'm not sure the fauna have the natural common sense of elsewhere. I can temporarily hide myself and whoever's riding along outside the ball from any natural predators in the water, but if something _is_ inclined to take a bite of the rumbleball, we'll be out of luck."

[sblock=ooc]FYI: Vacation Notice

At this point I'm assuming we wouldn't set out across the lake until morning, since Midian would have to prep Water Breathing in the morning. If he's already doing that, he can prep Hide from Animals too, which would last a little under an hour and a half from whenever he casts it (he has Natural Spell, so he can do that mid-trip). The rumbleball is out of luck, though, since it isn't a creature. 

Since I'm thinking about it, can Midian take 10 on his Know: Nature check (23) to figure out the natural denizens / threats of the lake?[/sblock]

[sblock=mini-stats]
	
	



```
[b]HP:[/b] 66/66       
[b]AC:[/b] 21        [b]AC(T):[/b] 14    [b]AC(FF):[/b] 18 
Wildshape base AC: 15
Medium Animal AC: 17

Conditions: Wildshaped (dog)

[b]Init:[/b] +02
[b]BAB:[/b] +6/+1     [b]CMB/CMD:[/b] +8/22     [b]ACP:[/b] -3     
[b]Perception:[/b] +17

Saving Throw    Base   Mod   Misc*  Total
Fort:            06     1     +2    +9      
Ref:             02     2     +2    +6       
Will:            06     6     +2    +14

* Cloak +2
Conditional: +4 vs. spell-like fey & plant effects (Resist Nature's Lure)
Resist Cold 10
 
[b]Weapon                  Attack   Damage     Critical[/b]
Shortspear................+8.....1d6+2.........x2
Shortspear, full attack...+8/+3..1d6+2/1d6+2...x2
Shortspear, thrown........+8.....1d6+1.........x2, range 20'
Sling.....................+8.....1d4+2.........x2, range 50'
Sling, full attack........+8/+3..1d4+2/1d4+2...x2, range 50'

[b]Surge:[/b] 9/9 remaining (CMB +14)

Magical Feats: Spell Focus (Conj), Augment Summoning, Natural Spell

[b]Spells:[/b]
0st Level / DC16/17 6 Day : Create Water, Detect Magic, Detect Poison, Mending, Stabilize, Spark
1st Level / DC17/18 4+2+D Day : Longstrider, Entangle, Feather Step, Liberating Command, Ray of Sickening, Faerie Fire, Obscuring mist(D)
2nd Level / DC18/19 3+2+D Day : Delay Poison, Frigid Touch, Lesser Restoration, Resist Energy, Soften Earth and Stone, Slipstream(D)
3rd Level / DC19/20 3+1+D Day : Call Lightning*, Mad Monkeys, Sleet Storm, Stone Shape, Water Walk(D) 
4th Level / DC20/21 2+1+D Day : Ice Storm, Freedom of Movement, Geyser, Control Water(D)

* attuned to empowered spell shard
** Eberron shard can recall evocation spells up to 4th level: 2/2 remaining

[b]Wand charges:[/b] 27/28 remaining.
[b]Wild Shape:[/b] 2/3 remaining
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Deuce Traveler (May 14, 2012)

SelcSilverhand said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> What indeed... muahahahahahahahaaa




OOC: The system won't let me give you another bit of XP, but here's a verbal thumb's up for your proper DM response.


----------



## Caim (May 15, 2012)

"I'm up for sittin on the outside if we travel under the river." Dain removes his axe and shield with a grin. "I'm always up for a good fight no matter the terrain."


----------



## Deuce Traveler (May 16, 2012)

Doral raises an eyebrow. "Well... better you than I, I suppose.  I am not a fan of soaked clothing."


----------



## SelcSilverhand (May 16, 2012)

*OOC:*



Working on the next big update right now, I should be able to have that up by tomorrow. Had planned to do it at work but having a busy day.


----------



## SelcSilverhand (May 18, 2012)

With some help, Dain moves his camp from the forest glade to the sparesly wooded area around the Rumbleball. As the craft lacks any sort of beds, you set up your tents and unpack some of your supplies for a welcoming feast for your new companion. Midian goes off in seclusion far from the Rumbleball in order to gather his power. The trail of devastation on the surface looks disruptive, however the earth has been churned and areated while the old growth has been knocked down to give other species a chance. The others sit around the campfire and exchange stories of their adventures, fighting demons and cultists, the Last War, and all that has changed since then. Dain tells you what little he can of the Mournlands, but it is an ever changing place and what he can describe is just a small fraction of the stories you have heard coming from that tainted land. As the hour grows late you say your goodnights, set a watch rotation, and settle down the the night. Other than the glow of airship rings high in the night sky, the evening passes without incident.

In the morning Midian returns and announces he is ready. Kraken enters the sphere with Doral and Whisper while Dain and Midian wait for them down near the waters edge. Midian mentions that after a night of studying the area and pondering what he could remember, he knows that the lake has connections to the sea and is quite deep in places. It may have any sort of ocean beast in it that can survive fresh water and there is no telling what could have been spawned by the Mournland's influence. With that, the two of them step out into the water and wait on Kraken. 

Kraken drives the craft to the waters edge and senses a resistance to his urging to send the craft into the water. However after a few moments of wrestling with the controls he drives the craft into the water. It roils along the surface churning up clouds of silt and plants before dropping out of sight. Midian casts his water breathing spells on Dain and an endure elements spell as an afterthought, not knowing how cold it will be below the surface. He dives into the cloudy water and vanishes. A moment later a massive dorsal fin breaks the surface followed by a slick grey body. Dain glimpses all black eyes and a mouth wide enough to swallow him whole. It isn't until the creature sticks its head above the water and waggles it back and forth to reassure him before he dives in himself to grab a hold on its back. With a powerful sweep of its tail, the shark-Midian dives after the sphere.

Inside, navigation is difficult due to the clouds of silt kicked up by the craft. Kraken leans forward in his seat, trying his best to see through the silt. Realizing that the craft is plunging through darkness, Midian gapes his mouth and twists awkwardly in the water as he summons a minor spell to aid navigation. A light glows from the tips of the spikes as they roll along. A few more applications and soon the craft is ringed with light making the traveling much easier.

The bottom continues to drop away rapid as you travel further out into the lake. Soon it is dark all around you with only a slightly less dim patch above you to indicate which way is up. 


Midian, Kraken, and Dain
[SBLOCK]
The darkness ahead of you seems to move oddly. You've seen shifting forms in the gloom before but this stands out to you. You catch glimpses of flashing fish scales... but wait, those are not fish bellys moving past. They coil and writhe like a nest of snakes but with a strange sheen. Suddenly the thing in front of you jets in closer revealing a cylindrical body with a huge mantle above glowing red eyes. At the other end of the body are nearly a dozen tentacles that reach out hungrily towards you!
[/SBLOCK]

Midian
[SBLOCK]
Your enhanced senses give you a strange feeling about this beast. You're not used to having ampullae of lorenzini as your primary senses, but this thing is giving off a strong sensation, more so than than the energy generated by the bodies of fish. It feels highly unnatural.
[/SBLOCK]

Kraken & Midian
[SBLOCK]
OOC - To make the Rumbleball do anything other than drive in straight lines or turn you need to make a piloting check which is profession. So 1d20+wis+2 with your special training.
[/SBLOCK]









*OOC:*



Monster init, Rumbleball crew, Midian&Dain (1d20+4=7, 1d20+1=12, 1d20+4=7)
Rumbleball crew is up first, followed by Midian & Dain on the same tick, and finally the creature


----------



## Deuce Traveler (May 18, 2012)

"This has been a pleasant enough trip so far," the oblivious Doral says conversationally to his companions.


----------



## Shayuri (May 19, 2012)

Whisper frowns at the walls of the Rumbleball. She'd been happy with the plan as Midian and Dain had come up with it, but now she was having second thoughts.

"I should be out there too," she mutters. "I've learned to use magic to enhance my form-changing...I could breathe underwater if I had to. I hate not knowing what's going on out there."


----------



## Caim (May 20, 2012)

"Bloody hell!" Dain screams in surprise as the giant sea creature appears in front of the rumbleball. He quickly regains his composure and makes an obscene gesture with his free hand.

[sblock=RELEASE THE KRAKEN!]I can't remember if you can talk with water breathing or not and can easily edit the post if needed.[/sblock]


----------



## SelcSilverhand (May 21, 2012)

Terrible Swift Sword said:


> [sblock=RELEASE THE KRAKEN!]I can't remember if you can talk with water breathing or not and can easily edit the post if needed.[/sblock]




OOC:
[SBLOCK]
From PSRD:
Spellcasting Underwater: Casting spells while submerged can be difficult for those who cannot breathe underwater. A creature that cannot breathe water must make a concentration check (DC 15 + spell level) to cast a spell underwater (this is in addition to the caster level check to successfully cast a fire spell underwater). *Creatures that can breathe water are unaffected and can cast spells normally.* Some spells might function differently underwater, subject to GM discretion

Since it says you can cast spells underwater, including those with verbal components, I would say you can speak.
[/sblock]


----------



## Dr Simon (May 21, 2012)

OOC: I assume Kraken can see out of the Rumbleball - does that apply to all occupants?


----------



## Deuce Traveler (May 21, 2012)

Doral shrugs at Whisper, "You should just relax and be glad you are in here, as it is warmer in here than out there.  Our fellows are smart gentlemen.  If there are problems I am sure they will find a way to let us know.  

If there is anything we should envy, it is the fact that they are probably seeing the amazing sights in which our world's waters are gifted.  I am sure when we land they will regale us with tales regarding the beauty of the deep."


----------



## Shayuri (May 21, 2012)

Whisper chuckles. 

"Lakes are either dark if they're deep, or murky and silty if they're shallow. Not much beauty to be seen there. You're right though...I doubt there's much in a lake that's overly dangerous. I just hate being out of the loop."

"It's food for thought though. Maybe one of us can figure out how to communicate reliably at a distance, through walls. It'd make avoiding surprises much easier."


----------



## SelcSilverhand (May 22, 2012)

Dr Simon said:


> OOC: I assume Kraken can see out of the Rumbleball - does that apply to all occupants?




OOC
[SBLOCK]
I could of sworn I had a part under the mechanics where only the driver could see out but I didn't see that part in my posts. The entry in the Magic of Eberron book says there is a series of fixed crystal windows... which doesn't make much sense in a craft that rolls around. Since I'm not finding that detail in my posts or craft notes, I'll go with everyone can see out while wearing goggles that are tethered to the craft which allow you to see through the elemental's senses. Plus that would let you navigate in earth-glide mode. I think it will make actions smoother anyway in retrospect, rather than having to have the driver explain each round to the passengers.

So everyone can read the Midian, Dain, Kraken sblock.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Deuce Traveler (May 22, 2012)

Doral nods at Whisper, and strokes his bare chin as he mulls her words.  "I can cast a spell that allows me to read the thoughts of another.  If another spellcaster had the same ability, I suppose we could create a crude and temporary form of telepathy.  Further, there are...   Oh hell, what is that?!" Doral asks while toying with one of the pairs of goggles that allows him to see outside the vessel.  "My dear, it would appear that our lovely chat is at an end."  To Kraken he asks, "Can we surface?  Unlike our companions, I never learned how to breathe water, so I would prefer if we surfaced before Whisper takes her dip."

OOC: Is it possible for Doral to cast spells through the crystal windows of the vessel?


----------



## SelcSilverhand (May 22, 2012)

Deuce Traveler said:


> OOC: Is it possible for Doral to cast spells through the crystal windows of the vessel?




OOC
[SBLOCK]
No, I would say that the solid crystal would block line of effect for spells. The Rumbleball can't swim, and is too heavy to float, so it wouldn't be able to surface either. 
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Deuce Traveler (May 22, 2012)

Doral studies the situation further and says to Whisper, "We cannot leave the vessel without flooding the inside, and I am unable to employ my spells through these walls.  Also, I have no way of getting you outside.  If you can come up with a way to aid our allies, please do so."

To Kraken he says, "If I cast a _fly_ spell on our vessel, how long do you believe it will take you to surface us?"

OOC: Can touch spells such as _fly_ or _displacement_ work on the rumbleball?


----------



## Dr Simon (May 22, 2012)

"No idea mate," says Kraken, wrestling with the controls. "Reckon you just cast it and we find out, eh? I'll try to give our mates some cover."

He tries to steer the rumbleball between the squid and his companions in the water.

"C'mon girl," he coaxes the machine.


----------



## SelcSilverhand (May 24, 2012)

*OOC:*



I am moving starting tomorrow so I may not be able to update again until Monday or Tuesday.


----------



## jkason (May 29, 2012)

[sblock=ooc]Modified Midian's spell prep to reflect an underwater trek where he's hoping wildlife is the major encounter. Got a few questions here before I have Midian act:

1) Does the midian-only block mean Midian doesn't think / knows this creature is NOT an animal? I'd mentioned before that he would prep Hide From Animals, and my inclination would be to cast that first here, since it's after Midian and his rider and not the ball. If Midian knows it isn't an animal, of course, that changes things.

2) What size is Midian currently? He's in a shark form, but I wasn't sure how big Sharks got (are there Huge size sharks?). A few of his effects (as well as AC / attacks) will depend on that (and on the size of this creature he's facing)

3) I assume the falling damage part of Geyser doesn't work underwater, but does the boiling water portion?  I left it on his spells assuming it would. On a similar note, are Midian and the creature close enough to the lake floor that he could make use of Entangle?[/sblock]

[sblock=mini-stats]
	
	



```
[b]HP:[/b] 66/66       
[b]AC:[/b] 21        [b]AC(T):[/b] 14    [b]AC(FF):[/b] 18 
Wildshape base AC: 15
Medium Animal AC: 17

Conditions: Wildshaped (shark?)

[b]Init:[/b] +02
[b]BAB:[/b] +6/+1     [b]CMB/CMD:[/b] +8/22     [b]ACP:[/b] -3     
[b]Perception:[/b] +17

Saving Throw    Base   Mod   Misc*  Total
Fort:            06     1     +2    +9      
Ref:             02     2     +2    +6       
Will:            06     6     +2    +14

* Cloak +2
Conditional: +4 vs. spell-like fey & plant effects (Resist Nature's Lure)
Resist Cold 10
 
[b]Weapon                  Attack   Damage     Critical[/b]
Shortspear................+8.....1d6+2.........x2
Shortspear, full attack...+8/+3..1d6+2/1d6+2...x2
Shortspear, thrown........+8.....1d6+1.........x2, range 20'
Sling.....................+8.....1d4+2.........x2, range 50'
Sling, full attack........+8/+3..1d4+2/1d4+2...x2, range 50'

[b]Surge:[/b] 9/9 remaining (CMB +14)

Magical Feats: Spell Focus (Conj), Augment Summoning, Natural Spell

[b]Spells:[/b]
0st Level / DC16/17 6 Day : Create Water, Detect Magic, Detect Poison, Mending, Stabilize, Spark
1st Level / DC17/18 4+2+D Day : [s]Endure Elements[/s], Entangle, Hide from Animals, Liberating Command, Ray of Sickening, Faerie Fire, Obscuring mist(D)
2nd Level / DC18/19 3+2+D Day : Delay Poison, Frigid Touch, Lesser Restoration, Resist Energy, Hold Animal, Slipstream(D)
3rd Level / DC19/20 3+1+D Day : [s]Water Breathing[/s], Water Breathing, Pup Shape, Stone Shape, Water Walk(D) 
4th Level / DC20/21 2+1+D Day : Dispel Magic, Freedom of Movement, Geyser, Control Water(D)

* attuned to empowered spell shard
** Eberron shard can recall evocation spells up to 4th level: 2/2 remaining

[b]Wand charges:[/b] 27/28 remaining.
[b]Wild Shape:[/b] 2/3 remaining
```
[/sblock]


----------



## SelcSilverhand (May 29, 2012)

jkason said:


> [sblock=ooc]Modified Midian's spell prep to reflect an underwater trek where he's hoping wildlife is the major encounter. Got a few questions here before I have Midian act:
> 
> 1) Does the midian-only block mean Midian doesn't think / knows this creature is NOT an animal? I'd mentioned before that he would prep Hide From Animals, and my inclination would be to cast that first here, since it's after Midian and his rider and not the ball. If Midian knows it isn't an animal, of course, that changes things.
> 
> ...




OOC
[SBLOCK]
1. Midian does not think it is a natural creature. It is not undead, but it is shaped like the real-life equivalent of a giant squid.

2. Midian needs to be at least Large sized to carry Dain. I left out the size part because I wasn't sure which spell version of beast shape you were going to use. Sharks in the fantasy world fit every size category. The bestiary had only large and gargantuan examples. So that's up to you what spell you would have used to cross the lake.

3. Yes, the boiling water damage would apply underwater if a creature takes fire damage.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## jkason (May 30, 2012)

*Midian Rightson, human druid*

[sblock=ooc]Okay, sounds like any 'animal' spells wouldn't work, then, at least given what Midian can percieve.

My intent on the wildshape was to go as large as possible, though partly I was assuming more folk would be staying outside the rumbleball. Still, in terms of scaring off fish, I think Midian's natural inclination would be to go bigger rather than smaller.

There appear to be a few variant / calculated Huge sharks (here's a Great White), which is probably good enough for a template for Beast Shape III, anyway. I'm not sure if Keen Scent translates to Scent for purposes of wildshaping, but I'm not sure it'll be that relevant. I'll throw the stats in the mini-block. Thanks much! [/sblock]

_Scenario 1_

Midian turns his new senses outward, trying to find enough kelp and other water plants. He opens his shark maw, and a faint vibration issues forth, calling on the plant life to wrap up the tentacled foe before its tentacles can reach him.

_Scenario 2_
Midian turns his new senses outward, trying to find enough kelp and other water plants, but realizing the unnatural squid is too far for them to reach even with his druidic call, he instead barrels forward, something akin to a growl in his midsection. The massive snout of the druid's shark crackles, as bits of ice form and break off, until he butts into the squid, venting the pent up cold energy at it.

[sblock=actions]If Entangle is viable, he'll cast that. DC 17 Reflex Save.

If not, he'll try to close with the squid and attack using Frigid Touch. Touch attack and cold damage roll below:

Melee Touch Attack; cold damage (1d20+11=24, 4d6=15)[/sblock]


[sblock=mini-stats]
	
	



```
[b]HP:[/b] 66/66       
[b]AC:[/b] 21        [b]AC(T):[/b] 14    [b]AC(FF):[/b] 18 
Wildshape base AC: 15
[b]Medium/Huge Animal AC: 17[/b]

Conditions: Wildshaped (Huge Shark: +6 Str (+3 melee attacks)
-4 Dex (-2 ranged attacks)
+6 Nat armor 
Blindsense 30 ft.
Scent (keen scent?) 
-2 AC Huge size)

[b]Init:[/b] +02
[b]BAB:[/b] +6/+1     [b]CMB/CMD:[/b] +8/22     [b]ACP:[/b] -3     
[b]Perception:[/b] +17

Saving Throw    Base   Mod   Misc*  Total
Fort:            06     1     +2    +9      
Ref:             02     2     +2    +6       
Will:            06     6     +2    +14

* Cloak +2
Conditional: +4 vs. spell-like fey & plant effects (Resist Nature's Lure)
Resist Cold 10
 
[b]Weapon                  Attack   Damage     Critical[/b]
Shortspear................+8.....1d6+2.........x2
Shortspear, full attack...+8/+3..1d6+2/1d6+2...x2
Shortspear, thrown........+8.....1d6+1.........x2, range 20'
Sling.....................+8.....1d4+2.........x2, range 50'
Sling, full attack........+8/+3..1d4+2/1d4+2...x2, range 50'

[b]Surge:[/b] 9/9 remaining (CMB +14)

Magical Feats: Spell Focus (Conj), Augment Summoning, Natural Spell

[b]Spells:[/b]
0st Level / DC16/17 6 Day : Create Water, Detect Magic, Detect Poison, Mending, Stabilize, Spark
1st Level / DC17/18 4+2+D Day : [s]Endure Elements[/s], Entangle, Hide from Animals, Liberating Command, Ray of Sickening, Faerie Fire, Obscuring mist(D)
2nd Level / DC18/19 3+2+D Day : Delay Poison, Frigid Touch, Lesser Restoration, Resist Energy, Hold Animal, Slipstream(D)
3rd Level / DC19/20 3+1+D Day : [s]Water Breathing[/s], Water Breathing, Pup Shape, Stone Shape, Water Walk(D) 
4th Level / DC20/21 2+1+D Day : Dispel Magic, Freedom of Movement, Geyser, Control Water(D)

* attuned to empowered spell shard
** Eberron shard can recall evocation spells up to 4th level: 2/2 remaining

[b]Wand charges:[/b] 27/28 remaining.
[b]Wild Shape:[/b] 2/3 remaining
```
[/sblock]


----------



## SelcSilverhand (May 31, 2012)

Deuce Traveler said:


> OOC: Can touch spells such as _fly_ or _displacement_ work on the rumbleball?



OOC
[SBLOCK]
Sorry I missed answering this one. 

It would have to be castable on an object since the fly spell gives you the ability to direct your movements and an inanimate object wouldn't be able to direct itself. 
I would probably let displacement work even though it is creature only, because it doesn't require the receiver to take any actions once it is in effect.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Jun 1, 2012)

Doral frowns as he studies the rumbleball.  "After a second consideration, I do not believe I could make a _fly_ spell work on this machine.  However, I may be able to visually displace us should that strange creature turn his attacks towards us.  Of course that little fact does nothing for our companions outside."

Doral keeps one hand on the rumbleball, prepared to cast his _Displacement_ spell, if necessary.


----------



## Dr Simon (Jun 1, 2012)

"Yeah, do it," says Kraken. "Next question, either of you two know magic to talk to our mates outside?"

OOC: His plan - use the physical rumbleball to give cover to the two outside whilst the Despair Squid hopefully goes for the displaced image.


----------



## SelcSilverhand (Jun 3, 2012)

The massive shark contorts and twists its body as it channels magic through its unfamiliar form. Suddenly huge twisting bands of weeds sprout from the muddy lake bottom and begin wrapping themselves around the massive bulk of the creature. Dain cries out in surprise and gestures obscenely. Kraken, er, Thom wrenches hard on the controls and drives the huge Rumbleball in between Midian and the attacking beast. Inside, Doral casts his spell and the vehicle blurs, separates, blurs again as the magic takes hold and hides its outline.
There is an ear splitting grinding and wrenching noise as the two massive tentacles raise up and lash out from the beast. They stretch out an unbelievable distance to strike at the Rumbleball! The first whips past one side of the craft and send up a fountain of muck from the lake bottom before retracting once more to the creatures side. The second slams into the side of the craft, gouging a deep furrow and shearing off one of the spines with the sound of steel grating on stone. Then it too retracts once again. 

Know. Arcane. DC 20
[SBLOCK]
You recognize the creature from descriptions by seafarers and pirates during the Last War. It is a Steel Kraken, a construct created by Cyre to defend its borders by water. They are shaped after the near-mythical Giant Squids that are said to dwell in the deepest oceans. Their bodies are made from the hardest metals and can tear apart any ship that sailed the oceans. Without direction from their Cyran masters though, they continue to follow their last directives: Destroy any non-Cyrans.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Shayuri (Jun 4, 2012)

Whisper grabs onto the wall and holds on as the ball shakes and screeches under the squid's attack. "Might be a good time to try going under the ground," she suggests. "I don't think that thing will bother with things it believes are just fishes."

"It's a weapon from the Last War...without orders, it's lashing out at anything non-Cyran. But I don't think they'd have built it to attack natural creatures..."

(OOC - Hm...what about mage armor?)


----------



## Dr Simon (Jun 4, 2012)

"A weapon?" says Kraken incredulously. "Bloody oath. Okay, Ladies and Gents, hang onto your gonads. If anyone can get a messge to those two outside, nows the time." He drives the control column forwards, trying to coax the rumbleball down into the silt on the lake bottom.


----------



## SelcSilverhand (Jun 4, 2012)

Shayuri said:


> (OOC - Hm...what about mage armor?)



OOC
[SBLOCK]
Sure, it is a passive effect like the displacement and affects a creature.
I'm going to rule it as affecting the bound elemental, and thus the craft.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## jkason (Jun 4, 2012)

*Midian Rightson, human druid*

Seeing the massive creature shear off a piece of the rumbleball and the ball beginning to dig into the lake floor, Midian realizes fleeing may be the only option. His shark form spins in a circle, and as it does so, the lake itself seems to surge behind him.

[sblock=actions]*Standard* Cast [urlhttp://www.d20pfsrd.com/magic/all-spells/s/slipstream]Slipstream[/url]. Should bring his Swim speed to 80', I believe. Will hold off move action until I see if the rumbleball succeeds in getting below the surface.[/sblock]

[sblock=mini-stats]
	
	



```
[b]HP:[/b] 66/66       
[b]AC:[/b] 21        [b]AC(T):[/b] 14    [b]AC(FF):[/b] 18 
Wildshape base AC: 15
[b]Medium/Huge Animal AC: 17[/b]

Conditions: 
* Wildshaped (Huge Shark: +6 Str (+3 melee attacks)
-4 Dex (-2 ranged attacks)
+6 Nat armor 
Blindsense 30 ft.
Scent (keen scent?) 
-2 AC Huge size)
Swim: 60 
* Slipstream (80 minutes): +20 swim speed 

[b]Init:[/b] +02
[b]BAB:[/b] +6/+1     [b]CMB/CMD:[/b] +8/22     [b]ACP:[/b] -3     
[b]Perception:[/b] +17

Saving Throw    Base   Mod   Misc*  Total
Fort:            06     1     +2    +9      
Ref:             02     2     +2    +6       
Will:            06     6     +2    +14

* Cloak +2
Conditional: +4 vs. spell-like fey & plant effects (Resist Nature's Lure)
Resist Cold 10
 
[b]Weapon                  Attack   Damage     Critical[/b]
Shortspear................+8.....1d6+2.........x2
Shortspear, full attack...+8/+3..1d6+2/1d6+2...x2
Shortspear, thrown........+8.....1d6+1.........x2, range 20'
Sling.....................+8.....1d4+2.........x2, range 50'
Sling, full attack........+8/+3..1d4+2/1d4+2...x2, range 50'

[b]Surge:[/b] 9/9 remaining (CMB +14)

Magical Feats: Spell Focus (Conj), Augment Summoning, Natural Spell

[b]Spells:[/b]
0st Level / DC16/17 6 Day : Create Water, Detect Magic, Detect Poison, Mending, Stabilize, Spark
1st Level / DC17/18 4+2+D Day : [s]Endure Elements[/s],[s]Entangle[/s], Hide from Animals, Liberating Command, Ray of Sickening, Faerie Fire, Obscuring mist(D)
2nd Level / DC18/19 3+2+D Day : Delay Poison, Frigid Touch, Lesser Restoration, Resist Energy, Hold Animal, [s]Slipstream(D)[/s]
3rd Level / DC19/20 3+1+D Day : [s]Water Breathing[/s], Water Breathing, Pup Shape, Stone Shape, Water Walk(D) 
4th Level / DC20/21 2+1+D Day : Dispel Magic, Freedom of Movement, Geyser, Control Water(D)

* attuned to empowered spell shard
** Eberron shard can recall evocation spells up to 4th level: 2/2 remaining

[b]Wand charges:[/b] 27/28 remaining.
[b]Wild Shape:[/b] 2/3 remaining
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Caim (Jun 5, 2012)

Dain looks to Midian. "Let me catch a ride if this thing comes fer us!"


----------



## SelcSilverhand (Jun 6, 2012)

The injured and enraged elemental fights Thom's control. The lake floor beneath it churns but it does not sink any further. The giant squid struggles to break free of the binding plants but it has waited too long and too many of them are wrapped around its form now. Without an angle on the huge shark and its rider, it lashes out at the Rumbleball once more! The tentacle lashes through the space next to the craft and disappears into the gloom without making contact.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Jun 6, 2012)

Doral slumps down and wipes sweat from his brow.  "That was rather unpleasant.  I am glad that I am not the one driving."


----------



## SelcSilverhand (Jun 12, 2012)

OOC: The rumbleball failed the check to use earth glide, so you're still sitting on the ocean floor. I will try to get a map prepared soon.


----------



## Dr Simon (Jun 12, 2012)

"What are you doing, you great nong?" Kraken asks the machine. "You'll be safer down there." As swiftly as it came to him the notion, and the frustration at being thwarted, are gone and he tries a new tactic.

"Okay, looks like that things got itself tangled in weed, we'll try to go around."

[sblock=OOC]
Trying to steer a wide course around the Despair Squid, preferably continuing to provide cover for the two outside.
[/sblock]


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Jun 13, 2012)

Doral grimaces and says, "Have you been imbibing spirits again, Kraken?"


----------



## jkason (Jun 13, 2012)

*Midian Rightson, human druid*

When he sees that the rumbleball seems to be spinning in place, Midian decides he needs a way to hide it. He opens his maw, 'calling' into the water, which ripples and darkens until a squid appears near the ball. The shark-shaped druid swishes his tail in a pattern to try to instruct the squid to use its natural abilities to cloud the water...

[sblock=ooc]Swapping out Pup Shape for Summon Nature's Ally 3, using it to summon 1d3 squids. Of course I rolled poorly  

Number of Squid (1d3=1)

If Midian's held Move Action can be part of the summon casting time, he can finish it this round and still have the move action to handle the squid. 
Using Handle Animal to convince it to use its ink cloud. I'm not sure exactly how that shakes out in terms of tricks / handling, so I'll just throw the roll in and let you judge. 

Handle Squids (1d20+11=21)

Another question: Midian has no ability to hear what Whisper knows about the creature, but knowing it isn't natural, can Midian tell what it's made out of? I'm wondering if Stone Shape might be useful against it... [/sblock]


[sblock=mini-stats]
	
	



```
[b]HP:[/b] 66/66       
[b]AC:[/b] 21        [b]AC(T):[/b] 14    [b]AC(FF):[/b] 18 
Wildshape base AC: 15
[b]Medium/Huge Animal AC: 17[/b]

Conditions: 
* Wildshaped (Huge Shark: +6 Str (+3 melee attacks)
-4 Dex (-2 ranged attacks)
+6 Nat armor 
Blindsense 30 ft.
Scent (keen scent?) 
-2 AC Huge size)
Swim: 60 
* Slipstream (80 minutes): +20 swim speed 

[b]Init:[/b] +02
[b]BAB:[/b] +6/+1     [b]CMB/CMD:[/b] +8/22     [b]ACP:[/b] -3     
[b]Perception:[/b] +17

Saving Throw    Base   Mod   Misc*  Total
Fort:            06     1     +2    +9      
Ref:             02     2     +2    +6       
Will:            06     6     +2    +14

* Cloak +2
Conditional: +4 vs. spell-like fey & plant effects (Resist Nature's Lure)
Resist Cold 10
 
[b]Weapon                  Attack   Damage     Critical[/b]
Shortspear................+8.....1d6+2.........x2
Shortspear, full attack...+8/+3..1d6+2/1d6+2...x2
Shortspear, thrown........+8.....1d6+1.........x2, range 20'
Sling.....................+8.....1d4+2.........x2, range 50'
Sling, full attack........+8/+3..1d4+2/1d4+2...x2, range 50'

[b]Surge:[/b] 9/9 remaining (CMB +14)

Magical Feats: Spell Focus (Conj), Augment Summoning, Natural Spell

[b]Spells:[/b]
0st Level / DC16/17 6 Day : Create Water, Detect Magic, Detect Poison, Mending, Stabilize, Spark
1st Level / DC17/18 4+2+D Day : [s]Endure Elements[/s],[s]Entangle[/s], Hide from Animals, Liberating Command, Ray of Sickening, Faerie Fire, Obscuring mist(D)
2nd Level / DC18/19 3+2+D Day : Delay Poison, Frigid Touch, Lesser Restoration, Resist Energy, Hold Animal, [s]Slipstream(D)[/s]
3rd Level / DC19/20 3+1+D Day : [s]Water Breathing[/s], Water Breathing, [s]Pup Shape[/s], Stone Shape, Water Walk(D) 
4th Level / DC20/21 2+1+D Day : Dispel Magic, Freedom of Movement, Geyser, Control Water(D)

* attuned to empowered spell shard
** Eberron shard can recall evocation spells up to 4th level: 2/2 remaining

[b]Wand charges:[/b] 27/28 remaining.
[b]Wild Shape:[/b] 2/3 remaining
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Dr Simon (Jun 13, 2012)

"Nah mate," says Kraken. On the control panel are a series of stony spikes, and Kraken squeezes and strokes these like he's milking a cow, trying to get the rumbleball to respond. "This vessel's a living thing, kind of, and she didn't like that ... other kraken taking lumps out of her. Like any sheila she's a bit temperamental."


----------



## Shayuri (Jun 14, 2012)

Whisper scowls at that and incants a spell. Magic suffuses her body, turning its normally pliable substance downright malleable. Her skin smooths, and gills open across her neck, though she doesn't breathe through them immediately.

"I have a feeling the hull of this thing will crack long before the ball is actually destroyed," she says in a slightly raspy voice. "If you have any precautions for surviving underwater, consider getting them ready. Just in case."

(Using Alter Self to become a Gillman (aquatic, amphibious humanoid with a swim speed of 30, should it come up. )


----------



## SelcSilverhand (Jun 17, 2012)

A shape forms out of the swirling water, revealing another squid but a fraction of the size of the creature trying to rip your craft apart. It races forward past the squid and ejects its cloud of ink as close to the creatures eyes as it can. The cloud is tiny but it does obscure the creatures vision momentarily as Thom drives the Rumbleball away at top speed. 

The squid bunches itself together and jets straight up, tearing itself free from the lake floor. It swivels about as it seeks out the craft once again.

Midian
[SBLOCK]
After hearing the sound of the tentacles striking the stone of the Rumbleball, you believe it is made of a particularly hard metal.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Jun 18, 2012)

"As the creature is mechanical, perhaps it requires divination magic to see," Doral reasons aloud before casting _nondetection_ upon the rumbleball.


----------



## jkason (Jun 18, 2012)

*Midian Rightson, human druid*

Realizing that the squid has seemed pre-occupied with the Rumbleball, Midian takes advantage of the distraction of ink and tearing free, to try to place his oversized shark form between the rumbleball and the line of vision of whatever the metal-sounding fish was. 

[sblock=mini-stats]
	
	



```
[b]HP:[/b] 66/66       
[b]AC:[/b] 21        [b]AC(T):[/b] 14    [b]AC(FF):[/b] 18 
Wildshape base AC: 15
[b]Medium/Huge Animal AC: 17[/b]

Conditions: 
* Wildshaped (Huge Shark: +6 Str (+3 melee attacks)
-4 Dex (-2 ranged attacks)
+6 Nat armor 
Blindsense 30 ft.
Scent (keen scent?) 
-2 AC Huge size)
Swim: 60 
* Slipstream (80 minutes): +20 swim speed 

[b]Init:[/b] +02
[b]BAB:[/b] +6/+1     [b]CMB/CMD:[/b] +8/22     [b]ACP:[/b] -3     
[b]Perception:[/b] +17

Saving Throw    Base   Mod   Misc*  Total
Fort:            06     1     +2    +9      
Ref:             02     2     +2    +6       
Will:            06     6     +2    +14

* Cloak +2
Conditional: +4 vs. spell-like fey & plant effects (Resist Nature's Lure)
Resist Cold 10
 
[b]Weapon                  Attack   Damage     Critical[/b]
Shortspear................+8.....1d6+2.........x2
Shortspear, full attack...+8/+3..1d6+2/1d6+2...x2
Shortspear, thrown........+8.....1d6+1.........x2, range 20'
Sling.....................+8.....1d4+2.........x2, range 50'
Sling, full attack........+8/+3..1d4+2/1d4+2...x2, range 50'

[b]Surge:[/b] 9/9 remaining (CMB +14)

Magical Feats: Spell Focus (Conj), Augment Summoning, Natural Spell

[b]Spells:[/b]
0st Level / DC16/17 6 Day : Create Water, Detect Magic, Detect Poison, Mending, Stabilize, Spark
1st Level / DC17/18 4+2+D Day : [s]Endure Elements[/s],[s]Entangle[/s], Hide from Animals, Liberating Command, Ray of Sickening, Faerie Fire, Obscuring mist(D)
2nd Level / DC18/19 3+2+D Day : Delay Poison, Frigid Touch, Lesser Restoration, Resist Energy, Hold Animal, [s]Slipstream(D)[/s]
3rd Level / DC19/20 3+1+D Day : [s]Water Breathing[/s], Water Breathing, [s]Pup Shape[/s], Stone Shape, Water Walk(D) 
4th Level / DC20/21 2+1+D Day : Dispel Magic, Freedom of Movement, Geyser, Control Water(D)

* attuned to empowered spell shard
** Eberron shard can recall evocation spells up to 4th level: 2/2 remaining

[b]Wand charges:[/b] 27/28 remaining.
[b]Wild Shape:[/b] 2/3 remaining
```
[/sblock]


----------



## SelcSilverhand (Jun 25, 2012)

A massive cloud of silt is churned up by the Rumbleball's speedy departure. Midian darts away, leading the half-blinded squid away from the craft. Shortly afterward Thom manages to get control of the craft and drive it into the lake bed. Once it is safe from the creature, Midian has little trouble out-swimming it. After several minutes of underground travel, the Rumbleball reemerges allowing Midian to return to it once more.

An hour later you reach the border of Cyre. Even here, beneath the waves, a thick cloud fills the water in a vertical curtain. With some trepidation, you drive your craft forward. Midian is hard pressed to keep close enough to the ball to keep it in sight. Everyone's senses are impaired inside the border. Time seems to stand still. The outside remains an ever-moving cloud and it is only the turning of the craft that gives you any indication you are moving at all. 

The transition through the border is abrupt. One moment you can see nothing, and the next you are traveling up a gentle slope. You can see shapes on the sea floor. You pass a sunken fishing trawler, its nets twisted around the broken mast. A little further you see a sailboat twisted in half. You pass nearly a dozen ships of various sizes all ruined on the sea floor. Ahead you can see sunlight filtering through the water and what looks like the underside of a pier.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Jun 25, 2012)

"What a lovely sight.  Perhaps we can lay claim to some waterfront property on the off chance that people will actually be able to live here again."  Doral makes ready to depart.


----------



## jkason (Jun 25, 2012)

*Midian Rightson, human druid*

If his current shape were capable of sighing, Midian's would have been a large one as the group manage to evade the giant, unnatural squid. He makes a mental note to be better prepared for non-wildlife next time the group travel the waves, but otherwise tries to keep his senses on the task at hand. 

The transition into Cyre is disturbing at best, and his relief at having made it is quickly turned to butterflies in his gut as he sees the proliferation of shipwrecks. He swims closer to the rumbleball, careful to keep his dorsal fin from cresting the water, and waits to see which direction they turn...

[sblock=ooc]Midian can try a second, less huge and menacing, wildshape to do reconnaissance, but he doesn't have a way to convey that to anyone, including his 'rider,' so going to hold off for now to see if the folks in the ball decide they want to push on, or pause.[/sblock]

[sblock=mini-stats]
	
	



```
[b]HP:[/b] 66/66       
[b]AC:[/b] 21        [b]AC(T):[/b] 14    [b]AC(FF):[/b] 18 
Wildshape base AC: 15
[b]Medium/Huge Animal AC: 17[/b]

Conditions: 
* Wildshaped (Huge Shark: +6 Str (+3 melee attacks)
-4 Dex (-2 ranged attacks)
+6 Nat armor 
Blindsense 30 ft.
Scent (keen scent?) 
-2 AC Huge size)
Swim: 60 
* Slipstream (80 minutes): +20 swim speed 

[b]Init:[/b] +02
[b]BAB:[/b] +6/+1     [b]CMB/CMD:[/b] +8/22     [b]ACP:[/b] -3     
[b]Perception:[/b] +17

Saving Throw    Base   Mod   Misc*  Total
Fort:            06     1     +2    +9      
Ref:             02     2     +2    +6       
Will:            06     6     +2    +14

* Cloak +2
Conditional: +4 vs. spell-like fey & plant effects (Resist Nature's Lure)
Resist Cold 10
 
[b]Weapon                  Attack   Damage     Critical[/b]
Shortspear................+8.....1d6+2.........x2
Shortspear, full attack...+8/+3..1d6+2/1d6+2...x2
Shortspear, thrown........+8.....1d6+1.........x2, range 20'
Sling.....................+8.....1d4+2.........x2, range 50'
Sling, full attack........+8/+3..1d4+2/1d4+2...x2, range 50'

[b]Surge:[/b] 9/9 remaining (CMB +14)

Magical Feats: Spell Focus (Conj), Augment Summoning, Natural Spell

[b]Spells:[/b]
0st Level / DC16/17 6 Day : Create Water, Detect Magic, Detect Poison, Mending, Stabilize, Spark
1st Level / DC17/18 4+2+D Day : [s]Endure Elements[/s],[s]Entangle[/s], Hide from Animals, Liberating Command, Ray of Sickening, Faerie Fire, Obscuring mist(D)
2nd Level / DC18/19 3+2+D Day : Delay Poison, Frigid Touch, Lesser Restoration, Resist Energy, Hold Animal, [s]Slipstream(D)[/s]
3rd Level / DC19/20 3+1+D Day : [s]Water Breathing[/s], Water Breathing, [s]Pup Shape[/s], Stone Shape, Water Walk(D) 
4th Level / DC20/21 2+1+D Day : Dispel Magic, Freedom of Movement, Geyser, Control Water(D)

* attuned to empowered spell shard
** Eberron shard can recall evocation spells up to 4th level: 2/2 remaining

[b]Wand charges:[/b] 27/28 remaining.
[b]Wild Shape:[/b] 2/3 remaining
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Dr Simon (Jun 26, 2012)

"Well, let's take a look," says Kraken. He runs his hands over the stony excrescences of the rumbleball controls. A few embedded gemstones seem to glow with an inner light, and the rumble ball rolls up the slope into the air again.


----------



## SelcSilverhand (Jun 27, 2012)

The Rumbleball glides up and out of the murky water as it follows the gentle slope into the harbor. The air is foggy which makes it difficult to see anything more than a fifty feet away from you. Surprisingly most of the buildings seem intact. You had heard tales of entire towns leveled in earthquakes and fires. Here it looks as if it escaped unscathed... until you start to wonder what happened to all of the people. You recall tales in the Korranberg Chronicle from survivors fleeing Seaside (a city to the south) who said that they fled the city by ship as the wall of mist rolled in. A terrible keening sound could be heard from the ships, but by the second day when the bravest sailors returned to seek their loved ones there were no people or bodies to be found. 
You are in what looks to be a typical port. There are large warehouses nearby, a small market, several smaller buildings that might be shops or homes. Several streets look to lead away from the harbor deeper into the town.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Jun 27, 2012)

"Charming," Doral says as he surveys the buildings.  In a fit of curiosity over whether his magic functions properly, Doral casts a spell.

OOC: Casting _detect magic_.


----------



## SelcSilverhand (Jun 27, 2012)

Deuce Traveler said:


> "Charming," Doral says as he surveys the buildings.  In a fit of curiosity over whether his magic functions properly, Doral casts a spell.
> 
> OOC: Casting _detect magic_.




OOC - You'll need to open the lid in order for the spell effect to work, otherwise you'll be detecting the interior of the shell.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Jun 27, 2012)

SelcSilverhand said:


> OOC - You'll need to open the lid in order for the spell effect to work, otherwise you'll be detecting the interior of the shell.




OOC: Since Kraken is opening it up, I'll stay with my last intention.


----------



## jkason (Jun 27, 2012)

*Midian Rightson, human druid*

The giant shark that was Midian worked his way forward as he saw the rumbleball heading for the surface, and as it broke through, he no longer concerned himself with hiding his dorsal fin. When the water grew too shallow, he rocked to the side to urge Dain off his back; with the water breathing spell still in effect, he didn't worry about his erstwhile passenger having trouble making it to shore. 

Divested of his rider, Midian's form began to shrink as he continued swimming forward, his tail separating as his fins grew longer, until he was once again human, making use of his magical slipstream to move to shore and finally stand on his own two feet again. 

He shuddered, despite his natural acclimation to cold wetness, as he saw the eerie sight of the apparently uninhabited city. Making sure Dain followed him into shore, Midian waded in and back to dry land. Remembering the creature below, and hoping not to be surprised by more of the same on land, the druid muttered something under his breath, closing his eyes a moment. When he re-opened them, he examined the city with an enhanced vision.

[sblock=ooc]Wildshape back to human, exit the water, and since he's already stuck outside the rumbleball, Midian'll cast his Detect Magic. He can't identify any auras, but at least he can recognize them as magical if they're about.

Perception +17[/sblock]

[sblock=mini-stats]
	
	



```
[b]HP:[/b] 66/66       
[b]AC:[/b] 21        [b]AC(T):[/b] 14    [b]AC(FF):[/b] 18 
Wildshape base AC: 15
Medium/Huge Animal AC: 17

Conditions:* Slipstream (80 minutes): +20 swim speed, +10 land speed (+20 downhill, +0 uphill) 

[b]Init:[/b] +02
[b]BAB:[/b] +6/+1     [b]CMB/CMD:[/b] +8/22     [b]ACP:[/b] -3     
[b]Perception:[/b] +17

Saving Throw    Base   Mod   Misc*  Total
Fort:            06     1     +2    +9      
Ref:             02     2     +2    +6       
Will:            06     6     +2    +14

* Cloak +2
Conditional: +4 vs. spell-like fey & plant effects (Resist Nature's Lure)
Resist Cold 10
 
[b]Weapon                  Attack   Damage     Critical[/b]
Shortspear................+8.....1d6+2.........x2
Shortspear, full attack...+8/+3..1d6+2/1d6+2...x2
Shortspear, thrown........+8.....1d6+1.........x2, range 20'
Sling.....................+8.....1d4+2.........x2, range 50'
Sling, full attack........+8/+3..1d4+2/1d4+2...x2, range 50'

[b]Surge:[/b] 9/9 remaining (CMB +14)

Magical Feats: Spell Focus (Conj), Augment Summoning, Natural Spell

[b]Spells:[/b]
0st Level / DC16/17 6 Day : Create Water, Detect Magic, Detect Poison, Mending, Stabilize, Spark
1st Level / DC17/18 4+2+D Day : [s]Endure Elements[/s],[s]Entangle[/s], Hide from Animals, Liberating Command, Ray of Sickening, Faerie Fire, Obscuring mist(D)
2nd Level / DC18/19 3+2+D Day : Delay Poison, Frigid Touch, Lesser Restoration, Resist Energy, Hold Animal, [s]Slipstream(D)[/s]
3rd Level / DC19/20 3+1+D Day : [s]Water Breathing[/s], Water Breathing, [s]Pup Shape[/s], Stone Shape, Water Walk(D) 
4th Level / DC20/21 2+1+D Day : Dispel Magic, Freedom of Movement, Geyser, Control Water(D)

* attuned to empowered spell shard
** Eberron shard can recall evocation spells up to 4th level: 2/2 remaining

[b]Wand charges:[/b] 27/28 remaining.
[b]Wild Shape:[/b] 2/3 remaining
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Dr Simon (Jun 27, 2012)

"Alright, we seem to have made it, eh?" says Kraken. "Reckon we'd better see what our guide recommends next. Stand by, I'm opening 'er up."

He manipulates the controls to open the rumbleball.


----------



## Shayuri (Jun 28, 2012)

"I'd be careful with that," Whisper says to Doral jovially. "The entire Mourning was a magical effect of incalculable power. You may get an eyeful."

She nods at Kraken as her gills fade and her countenance returns to its more commonplace human appearance.

"Ready."


----------



## SelcSilverhand (Jun 29, 2012)

Midian, Doral
[SBLOCK]
As you focus your magically heightened senses on the deserted city, you sense something fundamentally wrong. In your training for the magical arts you learned on the first day about the different schools of magic. Conjuration, Evocation, Necromancy, and others. You also learned of magic that did not fall into these classifications and are commonly called the "Universal School". Your magical sight registers a faint aura that seems to be like that of the Universal school, but there is something missing. It is like being blind to a certain color and never knowing that Red existed. Only by knowing that a certain spectrum should be there, figuratively speaking, that you even notice that it is missing. 
[/SBLOCK]

The air tastes slightly metallic and smells faintly of soot. There isn't even a hint of a breeze which seems out of character for a seaside town where the interplay of cold water and warm land tends to create air currents. Everything is quiet; muffled by the fog. Even though the city looks deserted it radiates an oppressive feeling that makes you feel as if you are being watched.


----------



## jkason (Jul 2, 2012)

*Midian Rightson, human druid*

"Now that is ... not right," is the best he can come up with to describe what he sees. "I'm assuming that's what the Mourning looks like. I don't think there are any extra magical effects nearby."

As the door to the rumbleball opens, he gestures to Dain to follow and makes his way to the others.

"Well, that was slightly more than a leisurely swim, wasn't it?" he quips, though his relief at being able to communicate with the others is obvious.

[sblock=mini-stats]
	
	



```
[b]HP:[/b] 66/66       
[b]AC:[/b] 21        [b]AC(T):[/b] 14    [b]AC(FF):[/b] 18 
Wildshape base AC: 15
[b]Medium/Huge Animal AC: 17[/b]

Conditions: 
* Wildshaped (Huge Shark: +6 Str (+3 melee attacks)
-4 Dex (-2 ranged attacks)
+6 Nat armor 
Blindsense 30 ft.
Scent (keen scent?) 
-2 AC Huge size)
Swim: 60 
* Slipstream (80 minutes): +20 swim speed 

[b]Init:[/b] +02
[b]BAB:[/b] +6/+1     [b]CMB/CMD:[/b] +8/22     [b]ACP:[/b] -3     
[b]Perception:[/b] +17

Saving Throw    Base   Mod   Misc*  Total
Fort:            06     1     +2    +9      
Ref:             02     2     +2    +6       
Will:            06     6     +2    +14

* Cloak +2
Conditional: +4 vs. spell-like fey & plant effects (Resist Nature's Lure)
Resist Cold 10
 
[b]Weapon                  Attack   Damage     Critical[/b]
Shortspear................+8.....1d6+2.........x2
Shortspear, full attack...+8/+3..1d6+2/1d6+2...x2
Shortspear, thrown........+8.....1d6+1.........x2, range 20'
Sling.....................+8.....1d4+2.........x2, range 50'
Sling, full attack........+8/+3..1d4+2/1d4+2...x2, range 50'

[b]Surge:[/b] 9/9 remaining (CMB +14)

Magical Feats: Spell Focus (Conj), Augment Summoning, Natural Spell

[b]Spells:[/b]
0st Level / DC16/17 6 Day : Create Water, Detect Magic, Detect Poison, Mending, Stabilize, Spark
1st Level / DC17/18 4+2+D Day : [s]Endure Elements[/s],[s]Entangle[/s], Hide from Animals, Liberating Command, Ray of Sickening, Faerie Fire, Obscuring mist(D)
2nd Level / DC18/19 3+2+D Day : Delay Poison, Frigid Touch, Lesser Restoration, Resist Energy, Hold Animal, [s]Slipstream(D)[/s]
3rd Level / DC19/20 3+1+D Day : [s]Water Breathing[/s], Water Breathing, [s]Pup Shape[/s], Stone Shape, Water Walk(D) 
4th Level / DC20/21 2+1+D Day : Dispel Magic, Freedom of Movement, Geyser, Control Water(D)

* attuned to empowered spell shard
** Eberron shard can recall evocation spells up to 4th level: 2/2 remaining

[b]Wand charges:[/b] 27/28 remaining.
[b]Wild Shape:[/b] 2/3 remaining
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Jul 2, 2012)

Doral answers, "Yes, except for that unfortunate incident with the squid.  At least our opponents have unique tastes.  This particular squid, for example, preferred its choice of treat to be hard-coated with a chewy center."  He waits for Dain's appraisal of the situation.


----------



## Dr Simon (Jul 3, 2012)

Thom stands up, one foot on the rim of the rumbleball, a hand going to the hilt of his falchion.

"Whisper says it wasn't alive," he says whilst scanning the empty town. "Like one of those _wulgaru_ demons maybe, eh? Reckon there's going to be more of that kind of thing round here." He glances down at Midian and Dain. "Good work, Middo," he says. "Sorry you were stuck outside, but reckon maybe you were safer there than in here, eh? So, Dain mate, where to now?"


----------



## Shayuri (Jul 3, 2012)

"Not exactly like those, Thom," Whisper corrects, scanning the buildings as best she can through the thick, oppressive mist.

"It was built like a statue...though since it was swimming, probably not out of stone. I didn't get a good enough look. The point is that it was built, then infused with an animating spirit. Probably an elemental of some kind. Then the spirit was bound with instructions that determine the thing's behavior. It was basically a very unusually-shaped golem, though the specifics of its construction, and the spells used, were probably different."

"Not undead, and definitely not demonically infused undead."

She scowls. "I'm normally all for exploration, but I don't like this little town. Since it's not our mission, I propose we just...pass it by."


----------



## SelcSilverhand (Jul 6, 2012)

By consensus the entire group retreats into the Rumbleball and closes it up, leaving the deserted town and its mysteries behind. Staying close to the piers, Thom drives the craft along the shore and down the larger streets until he spots a gate left open that he can drive through. The town is rapidly swallowed up in the mists until it can no longer be spotted.

Outside, the landscape looks strange as well. Numerous trees are bent and twisted away from the south-east, as if struck by a powerful wind. Some of them are dead and the others look sickly. The grass is patchy, saw edged, and turning brown. The sun is somewhere above you but blocked out by a thick pall of clouds. Dain spends a few minutes getting his bearings before directing you to head south east for a time. He wants to skirt the mining town of Eston; its rich veins of Adamantine and lost creation forges make it a popular target for raiders.

After several hours of travel Dain directs you to turn north-east now that you should be clear of the mines. You have yet to see a single living thing in the desolate landscape as the hour grows late and the sun drops to the horizon. The once beautiful crowning jewel of the old kingdoms is now a wasteland. Thom finds a spot atop a low rise to park the craft. Around you is low grass and sparse patches of trees, and nothing else as far as you can see.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Jul 6, 2012)

"It is obvious that magic does not function properly here, however vegetation seems to have made somewhat of a recovery.  Might it not be possible for men to live here once more?" Doral wonders aloud.


----------



## jkason (Jul 6, 2012)

*Midian Rightson, human druid*

The druid cracks his back as they emerge from the rumbleball, turning at Doral's statement, and assessing the area with his own training in the natural world.

"Nature tends to find a way, as it were," he says, noting those bits of plant life which appear to be living despite the conditions. "Whether man will ever be welcome here again, though, I'm not sure..."


[sblock=mini-stats]
	
	



```
[b]HP:[/b] 66/66       
[b]AC:[/b] 21        [b]AC(T):[/b] 14    [b]AC(FF):[/b] 18 
Wildshape base AC: 15
Medium/Huge Animal AC: 17

Conditions: none

[b]Init:[/b] +02
[b]BAB:[/b] +6/+1     [b]CMB/CMD:[/b] +8/22     [b]ACP:[/b] -3     
[b]Perception:[/b] +17

Saving Throw    Base   Mod   Misc*  Total
Fort:            06     1     +2    +9      
Ref:             02     2     +2    +6       
Will:            06     6     +2    +14

* Cloak +2
Conditional: +4 vs. spell-like fey & plant effects (Resist Nature's Lure)
Resist Cold 10
 
[b]Weapon                  Attack   Damage     Critical[/b]
Shortspear................+8.....1d6+2.........x2
Shortspear, full attack...+8/+3..1d6+2/1d6+2...x2
Shortspear, thrown........+8.....1d6+1.........x2, range 20'
Sling.....................+8.....1d4+2.........x2, range 50'
Sling, full attack........+8/+3..1d4+2/1d4+2...x2, range 50'

[b]Surge:[/b] 9/9 remaining (CMB +14)

Magical Feats: Spell Focus (Conj), Augment Summoning, Natural Spell

[b]Spells:[/b]
0st Level / DC16/17 6 Day : Create Water, Detect Magic, Detect Poison, Mending, Stabilize, Spark
1st Level / DC17/18 4+2+D Day : [s]Endure Elements[/s],[s]Entangle[/s], Hide from Animals, Liberating Command, Ray of Sickening, Faerie Fire, Obscuring mist(D)
2nd Level / DC18/19 3+2+D Day : Delay Poison, Frigid Touch, Lesser Restoration, Resist Energy, Hold Animal, [s]Slipstream(D)[/s]
3rd Level / DC19/20 3+1+D Day : [s]Water Breathing[/s], Water Breathing, [s]Pup Shape[/s], Stone Shape, Water Walk(D) 
4th Level / DC20/21 2+1+D Day : Dispel Magic, Freedom of Movement, Geyser, Control Water(D)

* attuned to empowered spell shard
** Eberron shard can recall evocation spells up to 4th level: 2/2 remaining

[b]Wand charges:[/b] 27/28 remaining.
[b]Wild Shape:[/b] 2/3 remaining
```
[/sblock]


----------



## SelcSilverhand (Jul 9, 2012)

jkason said:


> The druid cracks his back as they emerge from the rumbleball, turning at Doral's statement, and assessing the area with his own training in the natural world.
> 
> "Nature tends to find a way, as it were," he says, noting those bits of plant life which appear to be living despite the conditions. "Whether man will ever be welcome here again, though, I'm not sure..."
> 
> ...




Considering all he has seen, Midian believes it will be a long time before men will be able to call a place like this home. Other more durable races may claim it first though, if they can survive whatever ails this tortured land.

While the Rumbleball is the most secure place to sleep, it was not built for comfort and there would not be enough room for the entire party to stretch out. Reluctantly you set up two of the large tents that were part of your traveling supplies and break into your rations. The wizards stocked it well and you dine on stuffed meat pastries and wedges of cheese. You divide up the nights watch and head to your sleeping rolls. The lone watcher finds a perch atop the Rumbleball where they have the best vantage.

The night passes uneasily.

Shapes in the fog keep the watchers jumpy, and distantly they hear the call of unearthly beasts. A strange light to the south briefly illuminates the sky like heat lightning, but does not repeat itself.

It is Whisper's watch, two hours before sunrise, when she becomes aware of a rustling sound in the knee-high grass around the smoky remains of your campfire.


----------



## SelcSilverhand (Jul 13, 2012)

*rustle rustle* *crunch crunch*

Doral and Thom turn over in their sleeping pads, blearily coming awake to the sounds of something rustling in the grass near their heads on the other side of the canvas tent wall.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Jul 13, 2012)

Doral leaps up and shouts, "Ladies and gentlemen, rouse yourselves.  We have company!"

He then casts _dancing lights_ above the rustling noise in the hopes to reveal and distract what is coming.


----------



## Dr Simon (Jul 13, 2012)

"If you're going to use the dunny at least do it quietly," grumbles Thom, but he reaches for his falchion when Doral sounds the alert.


----------



## SelcSilverhand (Jul 13, 2012)

The inside of the tent glows brightly as 3 multicolored orbs of lights spring into existence. Striding forth from the tent, Doral and Thom emerge to investigate the noise. Dain and Midian awaken in their tent from the shouting. The split up, each racing around opposite sides of the tent in order to flank their opponent. 
A very hideous, but surprised face stares up at them. It vaguely could be considered a raccoon, if it was missing most of the fur from its face and had three extra hairless legs. The small creature is clutching some scraps from the evenings meal in one misshapen leg. It turns and starts a sort of limp, waddle, away from you at a pathetically slow pace.


----------



## jkason (Jul 13, 2012)

*Midian Rightson, human druid*

Midian wakes with a start, and joins the others outside at the cry, then holds up his hand as they see the 'intruder.'

"I think the creature's got a hard enough life out here, we can let it have our scraps," he says as he notes it's retreat. 

"I'll remember to prepare a few spells against curious wildlife in the morning for when we make camp again, though," he adds. "In case anything larger decides it likes scraps, with or without a side of people."


----------



## Dr Simon (Jul 13, 2012)

Kraken lowers his weapon with a mix of disgust and pity.

"This is a place of bad spirits," he mutters.


----------



## Shayuri (Jul 13, 2012)

Whisper appears out of the fog, hurrying along with energy sparking and swirling around one hand as she fights to buckle her belt with the other. Her eyes are wide and worried.

"I heard commotion, saw lights; what happened?" she demands. "I only stepped away for a moment! Is everyone all right?"

It seemed, even in this place where nature was twisted, it's call still sometimes had to be answered at the least appropriate of times.

(OOC - argh, sorry folks. Having some trouble keeping up with everything this week. An update at work means my browser keeps locking up over and over...makes getting online long enough to do anything very hard!)


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Jul 13, 2012)

Doral is humorless as he agrees with Thom.  "I shall be glad when our task is done and we are safely back to Aundair."


----------



## SelcSilverhand (Jul 14, 2012)

As you all have a good chuckle over your reaction to the strange noises, you begin to head back to camp. Something is amiss though, and it only takes a head count to realize what. Dain is not with you. Midian says that he was with you moments ago, when he emerged from the tent he was sharing with the dwarf.

The mists of the mournlands hang heavy over the grass around you.


----------



## Dr Simon (Jul 14, 2012)

"Bloody marvellous," says Kraken. "Now we've lost our guide. Reckon that freaky possum took him?"


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Jul 16, 2012)

"I believe that is as possible as him being transformed into one of those possums.  More likely he was snatched by something larger and quieter or that he was working for the enemy and is creeping away to let them know we are here.  I suppose we should give a quick search, then move on, as neither bodes well for us."


----------



## jkason (Jul 16, 2012)

*Midian Rightson, human druid*

Midian swears at having lost track of his party member in the scare, and quickly responds with the melting of his form the others have become accustomed to. A sleek, long-eared canine soon replaces him, as he turns both new eyes and a sharper nose to the hunt...

[sblock=ooc]Wildshape to a Blink Dog, gaining darkvision and scent for tracking purposes, trying to pick up a trail[/sblock]

[sblock=mini-stats]
	
	



```
[b]HP:[/b] 66/66       
[b]AC:[/b] 21        [b]AC(T):[/b] 14    [b]AC(FF):[/b] 18 
Wildshape base AC: 15
[b]Medium/Huge Animal AC[/b]: 17

Conditions: Wildshaped (blink dog: darkvision, lowlight, scent).

[b]Init:[/b] +02
[b]BAB:[/b] +6/+1     [b]CMB/CMD:[/b] +8/22     [b]ACP:[/b] -3     
[b]Perception:[/b] +17

Saving Throw    Base   Mod   Misc*  Total
Fort:            06     1     +2    +9      
Ref:             02     2     +2    +6       
Will:            06     6     +2    +14

* Cloak +2
Conditional: +4 vs. spell-like fey & plant effects (Resist Nature's Lure)
Resist Cold 10
 
[b]Weapon                  Attack   Damage     Critical[/b]
Shortspear................+8.....1d6+2.........x2
Shortspear, full attack...+8/+3..1d6+2/1d6+2...x2
Shortspear, thrown........+8.....1d6+1.........x2, range 20'
Sling.....................+8.....1d4+2.........x2, range 50'
Sling, full attack........+8/+3..1d4+2/1d4+2...x2, range 50'

[b]Surge:[/b] 9/9 remaining (CMB +14)

Magical Feats: Spell Focus (Conj), Augment Summoning, Natural Spell

[b]Spells:[/b]
0st Level / DC16/17 6 Day : Create Water, Detect Magic, Detect Poison, Mending, Stabilize, Spark
1st Level / DC17/18 4+2+D Day : [s]Endure Elements[/s],[s]Entangle[/s], Hide from Animals, Liberating Command, Ray of Sickening, Faerie Fire, Obscuring mist(D)
2nd Level / DC18/19 3+2+D Day : Delay Poison, Frigid Touch, Lesser Restoration, Resist Energy, Hold Animal, [s]Slipstream(D)[/s]
3rd Level / DC19/20 3+1+D Day : [s]Water Breathing[/s], Water Breathing, [s]Pup Shape[/s], Stone Shape, Water Walk(D) 
4th Level / DC20/21 2+1+D Day : Dispel Magic, Freedom of Movement, Geyser, Control Water(D)

* attuned to empowered spell shard
** Eberron shard can recall evocation spells up to 4th level: 2/2 remaining

[b]Wand charges:[/b] 27/28 remaining.
[b]Wild Shape:[/b] 1/3 remaining
```
[/sblock]


----------



## SelcSilverhand (Jul 17, 2012)

It doesn't take long to find signs of your missing companion. A few steps from the tent there is a large flattened area that stretches from the tent away into the knee-high grass around the camp. It looks like the dwarf was dragged away. Doral's flying lights reveal a glint of metal nearly 60' away.


----------



## Shayuri (Jul 17, 2012)

"When did this happen?" Whisper breathes, audibly upset. "I was only away for a moment, and you all woke up almost immediately after I left!"

She spies the metal glint and hurries towards it, hoping to find their guide merely asleep or unconscious there.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Jul 18, 2012)

Doral says, "I am glad to see we have not been betrayed, but I doubt our companion will remain in decent health if we do not move soon."

Doral hurries to the metal to investigate, with aid from his spell.


----------



## jkason (Jul 18, 2012)

*Midian Rightson, human druid*

The surface of Midian's canine form seems to shudder in the vision of those looking. He chuffs air, then hustles after the two casters as they rush headlong toward whatever danger might lie ahead.

[sblock=mini-stats]
	
	



```
[b]HP:[/b] 66/66       
[b]AC:[/b] 21        [b]AC(T):[/b] 14    [b]AC(FF):[/b] 18 
Wildshape base AC: 15
Medium/Huge Animal AC: 17
[b]Medium Magical Beast AC[/b]: 19

Conditions: Wildshaped (blink dog: darkvision, lowlight, scent, +4 Str, +4 nat armr).

[b]Init:[/b] +02
[b]BAB:[/b] +6/+1     [b]CMB/CMD:[/b] +8/22     [b]ACP:[/b] -3     
[b]Perception:[/b] +17

Saving Throw    Base   Mod   Misc*  Total
Fort:            06     1     +2    +9      
Ref:             02     2     +2    +6       
Will:            06     6     +2    +14

* Cloak +2
Conditional: +4 vs. spell-like fey & plant effects (Resist Nature's Lure)
Resist Cold 10
 
[b]Weapon                  Attack   Damage     Critical[/b]
Shortspear................+8.....1d6+2.........x2
Shortspear, full attack...+8/+3..1d6+2/1d6+2...x2
Shortspear, thrown........+8.....1d6+1.........x2, range 20'
Sling.....................+8.....1d4+2.........x2, range 50'
Sling, full attack........+8/+3..1d4+2/1d4+2...x2, range 50'

[b]Surge:[/b] 9/9 remaining (CMB +14)

Magical Feats: Spell Focus (Conj), Augment Summoning, Natural Spell

[b]Spells:[/b]
0st Level / DC16/17 6 Day : Create Water, Detect Magic, Detect Poison, Mending, Stabilize, Spark
1st Level / DC17/18 4+2+D Day : [s]Endure Elements[/s],[s]Entangle[/s], Hide from Animals, Liberating Command, Ray of Sickening, Faerie Fire, Obscuring mist(D)
2nd Level / DC18/19 3+2+D Day : Delay Poison, Frigid Touch, Lesser Restoration, Resist Energy, Hold Animal, [s]Slipstream(D)[/s]
3rd Level / DC19/20 3+1+D Day : [s]Water Breathing[/s], Water Breathing, [s]Pup Shape[/s], Stone Shape, Water Walk(D) 
4th Level / DC20/21 2+1+D Day : Dispel Magic, Freedom of Movement, Geyser, Control Water(D)

* attuned to empowered spell shard
** Eberron shard can recall evocation spells up to 4th level: 2/2 remaining

[b]Wand charges:[/b] 27/28 remaining.
[b]Wild Shape:[/b] 1/3 remaining
```
[/sblock]


----------



## SelcSilverhand (Jul 18, 2012)

As you approach the glint of metal you realize you are looking at the bottom of a pair of dwarven boots. Your gaze follows up his legs to his waist where the rest of him disappears into an oily black blob. The blob pulses and oozes farther down his body, dragging him a bit farther while continuing to absorb him. 

As you stand aghast at the site, Midian and Kraken notice movement out of the corner of their eyes. Before they can react, two more of the pitch black oozes lunge out of the darkness. The first lashes Doral's legs with a long pseudo-pod that digs deep into his legs. The second one rolls out of the darkness and is upon Kraken before he can react. The barbarian tries to dodge but slips on the dewy grass. The large slimy mass rolls over top of him. For a brief moment you can see him thrash wildly, then abruptly go still. 

OOC
[SBLOCK]
Two of the ooze-like creatures ambushed you and beat the only two that spotted them, Kraken and Midian, in the initiative. I rolled randomly to see who would get the two attacks. Kraken failed the reflex to avoid the engulf and the secondary effect once engulfed. Doral made his save when he got hit.
Midian can act now in the surprise round and again in round 1. The party's initiative goes before the ooze-creatures so everyone can post their round 1 actions, then the ooze-things will act.
[/SBLOCK]

Doral
[SBLOCK]
When the creature hit you you felt an overwhelming sense of lethargy. You felt like all your strength was drained away and you just needed to lie down and catch a few Zzzz's. It was all you could do to keep conscious long enough for the adrenaline to overwhelm its effect.
Your knowledge of the subterranean races is limited, but you don't of any that use magic like this. Mainly they utilize acids. This could be one of the infamous "Living Spells" you've heard about.
[/SBLOCK]

Kraken
[SBLOCK]
I rolled your saves when the creature engulfed you and you failed the reflex and will save. You felt a sudden weariness overwhelm you and you fell asleep.

You will get an additional will save each round, so you can roll your own this first round. If you succeed, you wake up that round, otherwise you can try again the round after that. 
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Jul 19, 2012)

"Kraken!" The normally reserved beguiler shouts in alarm.  "Damn you!  Don't make me into some hero."  The rogue must really be alarmed as he actually uses a contraction as he takes a five foot step away from his assailant, grabs his friend by the ankle, and casts _dispel magic_ right into the mass of the ooze. "Take your meal somewhere else, living spell."  If he can, he will try to pull Kraken away and out of there at the first opportunity.


----------



## jkason (Jul 19, 2012)

*Midian Rightson, human druid*

Blink-dog Midian rears back as the globs attack, and realizing how closely they're surrounded, tries to make some room in the space before his companions can act. 

A wave inexplicably rises up from the ground, and surges forward into the form of the only glob which isn't currently engulfing one of Midian's allies, pushing at it in an attempt to force a retreat.

[sblock=ooc]Since Midian wouldn't have heard 'living spell' during the surprise round, I'll have him use his Surge domain ability. Crap roll, though, so it's doubtful it moves the creature very far, if at all:

CMB Bull Rush w/ Surge power vs. unoccupied glob. (1d20+14=16)

I'm going to hold his First round actions until Midian sees if the Dispel casting seemed to have any effect.[/sblock]

[sblock=mini-stats]
	
	



```
[b]HP:[/b] 66/66       
[b]AC:[/b] 21        [b]AC(T):[/b] 14    [b]AC(FF):[/b] 18 
Wildshape base AC: 15
Medium/Huge Animal AC: 17
[b]Medium Magical Beast AC[/b]: 19

Conditions: Wildshaped (blink dog: darkvision, lowlight, scent, +4 Str, +4 nat armr).

[b]Init:[/b] +02
[b]BAB:[/b] +6/+1     [b]CMB/CMD:[/b] +8/22     [b]ACP:[/b] -3     
[b]Perception:[/b] +17

Saving Throw    Base   Mod   Misc*  Total
Fort:            06     1     +2    +9      
Ref:             02     2     +2    +6       
Will:            06     6     +2    +14

* Cloak +2
Conditional: +4 vs. spell-like fey & plant effects (Resist Nature's Lure)
Resist Cold 10
 
[b]Weapon                  Attack   Damage     Critical[/b]
Shortspear................+8.....1d6+2.........x2
Shortspear, full attack...+8/+3..1d6+2/1d6+2...x2
Shortspear, thrown........+8.....1d6+1.........x2, range 20'
Sling.....................+8.....1d4+2.........x2, range 50'
Sling, full attack........+8/+3..1d4+2/1d4+2...x2, range 50'

[b]Surge:[/b] 8/9 remaining (CMB +14)

Magical Feats: Spell Focus (Conj), Augment Summoning, Natural Spell

[b]Spells:[/b]
0st Level / DC16/17 6 Day : Create Water, Detect Magic, Detect Poison, Mending, Stabilize, Spark
1st Level / DC17/18 4+2+D Day : [s]Endure Elements[/s],[s]Entangle[/s], Hide from Animals, Liberating Command, Ray of Sickening, Faerie Fire, Obscuring mist(D)
2nd Level / DC18/19 3+2+D Day : Delay Poison, Frigid Touch, Lesser Restoration, Resist Energy, Hold Animal, [s]Slipstream(D)[/s]
3rd Level / DC19/20 3+1+D Day : [s]Water Breathing[/s], Water Breathing, [s]Pup Shape[/s], Stone Shape, Water Walk(D) 
4th Level / DC20/21 2+1+D Day : Dispel Magic, Freedom of Movement, Geyser, Control Water(D)

* attuned to empowered spell shard
** Eberron shard can recall evocation spells up to 4th level: 2/2 remaining

[b]Wand charges:[/b] 27/28 remaining.
[b]Wild Shape:[/b] 1/3 remaining
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Dr Simon (Jul 20, 2012)

"Come on, wake up, your friends need you!" The voice of the old shaman seems to come from all around him.

Lost in a dream state, Kraken struggles for consciousness.


----------



## SelcSilverhand (Jul 23, 2012)

jkason said:


> [sblock=ooc]
> I'm going to hold his First round actions until Midian sees if the Dispel casting seemed to have any effect.[/sblock]





OOC
[SBLOCK]
It will cause damage to the living spell, but you will also need to roll your spell resistance check.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## jkason (Jul 24, 2012)

*Midian Rightson, human druid*

Seeing Doral's tactic, blink-Midian turns his attention to the same creature, literally barking out his own variation on the magical dispelling pattern. 

[sblock=ooc]Round 1 action: casting Dispel Magic on the same living spell:

Spell Resistance check (1d20+8=17)[/sblock]

[sblock=mini-stats]
	
	



```
[b]HP:[/b] 66/66       
[b]AC:[/b] 21        [b]AC(T):[/b] 14    [b]AC(FF):[/b] 18 
Wildshape base AC: 15
Medium/Huge Animal AC: 17
[b]Medium Magical Beast AC[/b]: 19

Conditions: Wildshaped (blink dog: darkvision, lowlight, scent, +4 Str, +4 nat armr).

[b]Init:[/b] +02
[b]BAB:[/b] +6/+1     [b]CMB/CMD:[/b] +8/22     [b]ACP:[/b] -3     
[b]Perception:[/b] +17

Saving Throw    Base   Mod   Misc*  Total
Fort:            06     1     +2    +9      
Ref:             02     2     +2    +6       
Will:            06     6     +2    +14

* Cloak +2
Conditional: +4 vs. spell-like fey & plant effects (Resist Nature's Lure)
Resist Cold 10
 
[b]Weapon                  Attack   Damage     Critical[/b]
Shortspear................+8.....1d6+2.........x2
Shortspear, full attack...+8/+3..1d6+2/1d6+2...x2
Shortspear, thrown........+8.....1d6+1.........x2, range 20'
Sling.....................+8.....1d4+2.........x2, range 50'
Sling, full attack........+8/+3..1d4+2/1d4+2...x2, range 50'

[b]Surge:[/b] 8/9 remaining (CMB +14)

Magical Feats: Spell Focus (Conj), Augment Summoning, Natural Spell

[b]Spells:[/b]
0st Level / DC16/17 6 Day : Create Water, Detect Magic, Detect Poison, Mending, Stabilize, Spark
1st Level / DC17/18 4+2+D Day : [s]Endure Elements[/s],[s]Entangle[/s], Hide from Animals, Liberating Command, Ray of Sickening, Faerie Fire, Obscuring mist(D)
2nd Level / DC18/19 3+2+D Day : Delay Poison, Frigid Touch, Lesser Restoration, Resist Energy, Hold Animal, [s]Slipstream(D)[/s]
3rd Level / DC19/20 3+1+D Day : [s]Water Breathing[/s], Water Breathing, [s]Pup Shape[/s], Stone Shape, Water Walk(D) 
4th Level / DC20/21 2+1+D Day : [s]Dispel Magic[/s], Freedom of Movement, Geyser, Control Water(D)

* attuned to empowered spell shard
** Eberron shard can recall evocation spells up to 4th level: 2/2 remaining

[b]Wand charges:[/b] 27/28 remaining.
[b]Wild Shape:[/b] 1/3 remaining
```
[/sblock]


----------



## SelcSilverhand (Jul 25, 2012)

The wave of water conjured up by Midian flows over the slimy surface of the creature, but it fails to move it away from Doral. Thinking quickly, Doral shouts his warning, steps back, and unleashes disruptive magics on the creature. The entire surface ripples erratically and fissures develop across its surface. Seeing the success of the spell, Midian also attempts to disrupt the Living Spell. His magics damage the creature as well, leaving it with a tenuous link to life.
Inside the slimy form Kraken stirs and reawakens. He remains firmly in the grip of the ooze.
The weakened living spell attempts to roll over top of Doral but he manages to dart aside. The second creature continues to crush Kraken and moves forward attempting to engulf Midian as well. The agile canine form easily evades the creatures clumsy movements. Behind you, the third ooze that was busily devouring Dain, rolls towards your group as if drawn by the magical effects being discharged. It rolls towards Whisper and slaps her hard with a pseudo-pod. She staggers and blinks her eyes heavily but manages to keep awake. She backs away and hastily casts Mage Armor to help protect her from the creature.

Round 2

OOC
[SBLOCK]
Kraken took 7 points of damage, Whisper took 5. Kraken is awake and grappled. Doral and Midian made their reflex saves to avoid being engulfed as well as their spell resistance checks to hit the creatures with Dispel Magic.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Jul 25, 2012)

"Dispelling magic seems to harm these creatures," Doral yells.  He takes another 5 foot step to gain distance from the ooze he is engaging, as well as to keep the other two from being able to reach him.  He then unloads another _dispel magic_ on the creature holding Kraken in an effort to free him.  "I must admit that I cannot keep this pace up much longer!"

OOC: I am practically skipping in happiness that the _dispel magic_ worked on the living spells.  I never fought them, and was staring at my enchantment/illusion based spell list, certain that I had very little there that could actually be helpful, when my eyes stumbled upon _dispel magic_, and I figured why the hell not give it a try?  I'm happy it worked, though I can only cast four of them a day before exhausting my level 3 spell slots.


----------



## jkason (Jul 25, 2012)

*Midian Rightson, human druid*

The moment Midian notices Kraken waken, the dog-shaped druid hunkers down, giving out a yowl. Kraken, for his part, suddenly feels especially ... flexible.

[sblock=ooc]Still thinking on my turn, but Midian has Liberating Command prepared, which is an immediate action, so he can take it outside his turn as soon as he notices Kraken wakes and is grappled.

It lets Kraken make an Escape Artist check vs the grapple as his own immediate action, with a +16 (2x Midian's level) to the check. If he makes it, hopefully that frees him up for his own full round of actions sooner. [/sblock]

[sblock=mini-stats]
	
	



```
[b]HP:[/b] 66/66       
[b]AC:[/b] 21        [b]AC(T):[/b] 14    [b]AC(FF):[/b] 18 
Wildshape base AC: 15
Medium/Huge Animal AC: 17
[b]Medium Magical Beast AC[/b]: 19

Conditions: Wildshaped (blink dog: darkvision, lowlight, scent, +4 Str, +4 nat armr).

[b]Init:[/b] +02
[b]BAB:[/b] +6/+1     [b]CMB/CMD:[/b] +8/22     [b]ACP:[/b] -3     
[b]Perception:[/b] +17

Saving Throw    Base   Mod   Misc*  Total
Fort:            06     1     +2    +9      
Ref:             02     2     +2    +6       
Will:            06     6     +2    +14

* Cloak +2
Conditional: +4 vs. spell-like fey & plant effects (Resist Nature's Lure)
Resist Cold 10
 
[b]Weapon                  Attack   Damage     Critical[/b]
Shortspear................+8.....1d6+2.........x2
Shortspear, full attack...+8/+3..1d6+2/1d6+2...x2
Shortspear, thrown........+8.....1d6+1.........x2, range 20'
Sling.....................+8.....1d4+2.........x2, range 50'
Sling, full attack........+8/+3..1d4+2/1d4+2...x2, range 50'

[b]Surge:[/b] 8/9 remaining (CMB +14)

Magical Feats: Spell Focus (Conj), Augment Summoning, Natural Spell

[b]Spells:[/b]
0st Level / DC16/17 6 Day : Create Water, Detect Magic, Detect Poison, Mending, Stabilize, Spark
1st Level / DC17/18 4+2+D Day : [s]Endure Elements[/s],[s]Entangle[/s], Hide from Animals, [s]Liberating Command[/s], Ray of Sickening, Faerie Fire, Obscuring mist(D)
2nd Level / DC18/19 3+2+D Day : Delay Poison, Frigid Touch, Lesser Restoration, Resist Energy, Hold Animal, [s]Slipstream(D)[/s]
3rd Level / DC19/20 3+1+D Day : [s]Water Breathing[/s], Water Breathing, [s]Pup Shape[/s], Stone Shape, Water Walk(D) 
4th Level / DC20/21 2+1+D Day : [s]Dispel Magic[/s], Freedom of Movement, Geyser, Control Water(D)

* attuned to empowered spell shard
** Eberron shard can recall evocation spells up to 4th level: 2/2 remaining

[b]Wand charges:[/b] 27/28 remaining.
[b]Wild Shape:[/b] 1/3 remaining
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Dr Simon (Jul 27, 2012)

_~Embrace the Chaos, Kraken. Use its strength to free you~
_
_~I'm not Kraken any more, I'm just Thom!~
_
Just then, a new sensation. The voice of the old shaman saying "Become like the water that wears down the mountain, become like the reed that bends in the wind."

There's no need to enter the frenzy place. Thom feels for the loose spots in the surrounding mass.

[sblock=OOC]
Not sure if I get to add my own Dex modifier to that score as well, in which case add 2 for a total of 35.
[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Jul 29, 2012)

Whisper scoots back and casts a spell, firing a salvo of magic missiles into the creature threatening Kraken!


----------



## SelcSilverhand (Jul 30, 2012)

Kraken slips free of the creatures grasp just as Doral's disruptive magics and Whisper's bolts of energy collide with the quivering form. It erupts sending gouts of slimy ichor all over. The two remaining Living Spells lash out again. They both rush forward, attempting to overrun you! Whisper tries to dodge, but the creature anticipates it and flows over her. She struggles against the slimy form and manages to resist its magical field. The second creature nearly engulfs Midian but he agilely leaps out of its reach. 

Round Three


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Jul 30, 2012)

"I would consider a retreat, but Dain's body may hold important information in regards to our mission," Doral says as he takes another step back and casts _dispel magic_ at the Living Spell threatening Whisper.


----------



## jkason (Jul 30, 2012)

*Midian Rightson, human druid*

The blink dog-shaped druid barks frantically as Whisper is engulfed. Realizing that he'd used all of his own dispelling magics, Midian decides to call on reinforcements. Stepping back a step, he howls into the night, and the air all around seems to start buzzing...

[sblock=ooc]Ditching Water Breathing for Summon Nature's Ally 3, calling up Stirges (1d4+1=5)  5 Stirges. Even if they can't drain the spells, they'll provide some extra targets...[/sblock]

[sblock=mini-stats]
	
	



```
[b]HP:[/b] 66/66       
[b]AC:[/b] 21        [b]AC(T):[/b] 14    [b]AC(FF):[/b] 18 
Wildshape base AC: 15
Medium/Huge Animal AC: 17
[b]Medium Magical Beast AC[/b]: 19

Conditions: Wildshaped (blink dog: darkvision, lowlight, scent, +4 Str, +4 nat armr).

[b]Init:[/b] +02
[b]BAB:[/b] +6/+1     [b]CMB/CMD:[/b] +8/22     [b]ACP:[/b] -3     
[b]Perception:[/b] +17

Saving Throw    Base   Mod   Misc*  Total
Fort:            06     1     +2    +9      
Ref:             02     2     +2    +6       
Will:            06     6     +2    +14

* Cloak +2
Conditional: +4 vs. spell-like fey & plant effects (Resist Nature's Lure)
Resist Cold 10
 
[b]Weapon                  Attack   Damage     Critical[/b]
Shortspear................+8.....1d6+2.........x2
Shortspear, full attack...+8/+3..1d6+2/1d6+2...x2
Shortspear, thrown........+8.....1d6+1.........x2, range 20'
Sling.....................+8.....1d4+2.........x2, range 50'
Sling, full attack........+8/+3..1d4+2/1d4+2...x2, range 50'

[b]Surge:[/b] 8/9 remaining (CMB +14)

Magical Feats: Spell Focus (Conj), Augment Summoning, Natural Spell

[b]Spells:[/b]
0st Level / DC16/17 6 Day : Create Water, Detect Magic, Detect Poison, Mending, Stabilize, Spark
1st Level / DC17/18 4+2+D Day : [s]Endure Elements[/s],[s]Entangle[/s], Hide from Animals, [s]Liberating Command[/s], Ray of Sickening, Faerie Fire, Obscuring mist(D)
2nd Level / DC18/19 3+2+D Day : Delay Poison, Frigid Touch, Lesser Restoration, Resist Energy, Hold Animal, [s]Slipstream(D)[/s]
3rd Level / DC19/20 3+1+D Day : [s]Water Breathing[/s], [s]Water Breathing[/s], [s]Pup Shape[/s], Stone Shape, Water Walk(D) 
4th Level / DC20/21 2+1+D Day : [s]Dispel Magic[/s], Freedom of Movement, Geyser, Control Water(D)

* attuned to empowered spell shard
** Eberron shard can recall evocation spells up to 4th level: 2/2 remaining

[b]Wand charges:[/b] 27/28 remaining.
[b]Wild Shape:[/b] 1/3 remaining
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Dr Simon (Aug 1, 2012)

Dripping with slime, Kraken draws his falchion. He favours Doral with a fierce grin.

"Anything living can be killed, eh?" he says, and attacks the blob menacing Midian.


----------



## SelcSilverhand (Aug 5, 2012)

Whisper struggles inside the slimy mass but fails to break free. Despite the lethargic effects however, she remains awake. Doral focuses another blast of disruptive magic, but the spell is affected by the creatures unnatural magical makeup and fizzles harmlessly off the creatures skin. Kraken steps up to the nearest slime and slices a deep gouge in the creature. Another gout of ichor spurts forth before the creature can manage to close over the wound.

The slime holding Whisper squeezes her hard, forcing air from her lungs. The acids burn at her exposed eyes, mouth, and nose. The second creature lashes at Kraken and strikes him hard in the stomach. It leaves a smear of acid on his skin that sears and bubbles painfully.

OOC - Whisper took 7 damage, Kraken took 10.

Round 4


----------



## Dr Simon (Aug 6, 2012)

The fury builds in Kraken but he bites it back and tries to remain focussed as he launches a series of attacks on the slime.

[sblock=OOC]
Full attack, using an action point to gain an extra attack. Attack #1  is initial attack, attack #2  is iterative attack, bonus attack is action point. 

Attack #1 , if it hits, causes 11 damage, attack #2  causes 11 damage or 20 if critical is confirmed, and bonus attack causes 10 damage if it hits.

*HP* 65/82
*AP* 11/12
[/sblock]


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Aug 6, 2012)

"It looks as if they can shrug off my dispelling magics.  Let us go with something more reliable," Doral says as he steps back and takes out his wand of magic missiles.


----------



## jkason (Aug 6, 2012)

*Midian Rightson, human druid*

Midian lets off his howling as the air fills with a small swarm of creatures that seem to be some odd compliation of bat and insect. They decend en masse on the gloppy surface of the spell that has engulfed Whisper, and several manage to attach themselves, starting to suck at the foul ichor the monstrosity has for blood.

[sblock=ooc]FYI, with Augment Summoning, the stirges have 7 HP apiece instead of the normal 5.

At least three of the five hit with their attacks. I don't think the other two did:

Attacks vs. living spell (1d20+7=20, 1d20+7=26, 1d20+7=13, 1d20+7=11, 1d20+7=26)

The three who hit attach (+11 CMB vs attempts to detach / escape their grapple), and each does 1 point of Con damage.

Question: Is any part of Whisper exposed? Midian has Freedom of Movement prepared, but it's a touch spell, so I don't think he can use it if she's fully engulfed. If he can't get to her, he may cast it on himself, since I think he's probably at a point where his next move is to close on them...[/sblock]

[sblock=mini-stats]
	
	



```
[b]HP:[/b] 66/66       
[b]AC:[/b] 21        [b]AC(T):[/b] 14    [b]AC(FF):[/b] 18 
Wildshape base AC: 15
Medium/Huge Animal AC: 17
[b]Medium Magical Beast AC[/b]: 19

Conditions: Wildshaped (blink dog: darkvision, lowlight, scent, +4 Str, +4 nat armr).
Stirges summoned: 7/8 rounds remain

[b]Init:[/b] +02
[b]BAB:[/b] +6/+1     [b]CMB/CMD:[/b] +8/22     [b]ACP:[/b] -3     
[b]Perception:[/b] +17

Saving Throw    Base   Mod   Misc*  Total
Fort:            06     1     +2    +9      
Ref:             02     2     +2    +6       
Will:            06     6     +2    +14

* Cloak +2
Conditional: +4 vs. spell-like fey & plant effects (Resist Nature's Lure)
Resist Cold 10
 
[b]Weapon                  Attack   Damage     Critical[/b]
Shortspear................+8.....1d6+2.........x2
Shortspear, full attack...+8/+3..1d6+2/1d6+2...x2
Shortspear, thrown........+8.....1d6+1.........x2, range 20'
Sling.....................+8.....1d4+2.........x2, range 50'
Sling, full attack........+8/+3..1d4+2/1d4+2...x2, range 50'

[b]Surge:[/b] 8/9 remaining (CMB +14)

Magical Feats: Spell Focus (Conj), Augment Summoning, Natural Spell

[b]Spells:[/b]
0st Level / DC16/17 6 Day : Create Water, Detect Magic, Detect Poison, Mending, Stabilize, Spark
1st Level / DC17/18 4+2+D Day : [s]Endure Elements[/s],[s]Entangle[/s], Hide from Animals, [s]Liberating Command[/s], Ray of Sickening, Faerie Fire, Obscuring mist(D)
2nd Level / DC18/19 3+2+D Day : Delay Poison, Frigid Touch, Lesser Restoration, Resist Energy, Hold Animal, [s]Slipstream(D)[/s]
3rd Level / DC19/20 3+1+D Day : [s]Water Breathing[/s], [s]Water Breathing[/s], [s]Pup Shape[/s], Stone Shape, Water Walk(D) 
4th Level / DC20/21 2+1+D Day : [s]Dispel Magic[/s], Freedom of Movement, Geyser, Control Water(D)

* attuned to empowered spell shard
** Eberron shard can recall evocation spells up to 4th level: 2/2 remaining

[b]Wand charges:[/b] 27/28 remaining.
[b]Wild Shape:[/b] 1/3 remaining
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Aug 6, 2012)

Unable to use spells with her hands constricted, Whisper struggles in vain to free herself!


----------



## SelcSilverhand (Aug 7, 2012)

Whisper suddenly stops struggling within the gooey mass and closes her eyes. The magical effect of the creature was too much for her. Seconds later Midian's spell completes and a swarm of small flying creatures emerge from the night and descend on the creature. Three of them manage to find purchase on the creature's surface and begin sucking. Immediately two of them fall to the ground and cease moving. Kraken practically wades into the mass of the creature as he turns into a widely spinning bladed menace. Slime flies in all directions as the creature is rapidly cut to pieces. The few remaining quivering lumps struggle to pull themselves back together before turning into oozing puddles on the ground. Seeing that his companion has decimated the second ooze, Doral turns his wand on the creature holding Whisper. He unleashes a volley of magical bolts against the creature. The magic penetrates the gooey mass and sends slime shooting out the opposite side from the impacts. It looks as if it is barely able to hold itself together.

OOC
[SBLOCK]
Whisper takes another 8 points of damage, and I rolled a 1 for the will save vs its effect.
Midian - The creature is large sized, so she would be fully engulfed.
[/SBLOCK]

Perception DC20
[SBLOCK]
Faint light glows a few hundred yards away farther down the slope of the hill. On the opposite side you can see distortion in the air also far away. Something, or several somethings, is being attracted by the activity on your hill.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Aug 7, 2012)

From behind his goggles, Doral grimaces when he sees Whisper stop moving, and from what he sees coming from down the hill.  "Sylla.  No!  This will not be another Tanar Rath.  We will not leave her behind simply because we are outclassed and outnumbered."  His hands are shaking, but he still unleashes another volley from his wand.  "Kraken, we have company coming!  We need to finish this and bring our fallen into our vehicle for a speedy egress!  You need to get the rumbleball running."


----------



## Dr Simon (Aug 7, 2012)

Kraken looks around as he wipes some of the slime from his body and sees what Doral is talking about.

"You bloody get her out of there," he says, pointing with the end of his sword to the ooze engulfing Whisper, and he is sprinting across to the rumbleball and vaults to the cockpit.

OOC: 3 ft. high jump, will grab the edge if this isn't enough.


----------



## jkason (Aug 7, 2012)

*Midian Rightson, human druid*

Midian turns on Doral as Kraken runs away, barking wildly and trying to force him out of the living spell's immediate area. The Beguiler isn't sure the reason for the behavior until he's clear, where the blink dog hunkers down, digging at the dirt and growling.

Simultaneously, the ground beneath the living spell begins to roil, then erupts with a boiling geyser from beneath it shoving it upward even as it scalds its outer skin.

[sblock=ooc]This is either a wonderfully cinematic moment of ingenuity, or it's going to be really bloody awful. Not sure which yet.  

I didn't bother rolling the Perception check since Doral already warned Midian. Since he's a dog, Midian can't talk, but I figure he can manage to at least convey "back the heck up" through wild barking. 

*Move*: At least 15' away from the living spell, because...

*Standard*: Casting Geyser to create a 20ft high geyser (so a 10' scalding area around it).  My assumption is that Whisper won't suffer boiling water damage since she's engulfed and thus not exposed to it, but that she may take some portion of the falling damage (the other reason I kept the height down).

Fire Damage; Falling Damage; Area Damage (20 ft geyser) (3d6=9, 2d6=10, 1d6=3)

Rolled the area damage in case you rule Doral couldn't take the hint. So, Living Spell needs to make a DC 21 Reflex save (SR doesn't apply) or take 9 fire and 10 falling damage. Successful save means it only takes 4 fire damage (and no falling). [/sblock]
[sblock=mini-stats]
	
	



```
[b]HP:[/b] 66/66       
[b]AC:[/b] 21        [b]AC(T):[/b] 14    [b]AC(FF):[/b] 18 
Wildshape base AC: 15
Medium/Huge Animal AC: 17
[b]Medium Magical Beast AC[/b]: 19

Conditions: Wildshaped (blink dog: darkvision, lowlight, scent, +4 Str, +4 nat armr).
Stirges summoned: 7/8 rounds remain

[b]Init:[/b] +02
[b]BAB:[/b] +6/+1     [b]CMB/CMD:[/b] +8/22     [b]ACP:[/b] -3     
[b]Perception:[/b] +17

Saving Throw    Base   Mod   Misc*  Total
Fort:            06     1     +2    +9      
Ref:             02     2     +2    +6       
Will:            06     6     +2    +14

* Cloak +2
Conditional: +4 vs. spell-like fey & plant effects (Resist Nature's Lure)
Resist Cold 10
 
[b]Weapon                  Attack   Damage     Critical[/b]
Shortspear................+8.....1d6+2.........x2
Shortspear, full attack...+8/+3..1d6+2/1d6+2...x2
Shortspear, thrown........+8.....1d6+1.........x2, range 20'
Sling.....................+8.....1d4+2.........x2, range 50'
Sling, full attack........+8/+3..1d4+2/1d4+2...x2, range 50'

[b]Surge:[/b] 8/9 remaining (CMB +14)

Magical Feats: Spell Focus (Conj), Augment Summoning, Natural Spell

[b]Spells:[/b]
0st Level / DC16/17 6 Day : Create Water, Detect Magic, Detect Poison, Mending, Stabilize, Spark
1st Level / DC17/18 4+2+D Day : [s]Endure Elements[/s],[s]Entangle[/s], Hide from Animals, [s]Liberating Command[/s], Ray of Sickening, Faerie Fire, Obscuring mist(D)
2nd Level / DC18/19 3+2+D Day : Delay Poison, Frigid Touch, Lesser Restoration, Resist Energy, Hold Animal, [s]Slipstream(D)[/s]
3rd Level / DC19/20 3+1+D Day : [s]Water Breathing[/s], [s]Water Breathing[/s], [s]Pup Shape[/s], Stone Shape, Water Walk(D) 
4th Level / DC20/21 2+1+D Day : [s]Dispel Magic[/s], Freedom of Movement, [s]Geyser[/s], Control Water(D)

* attuned to empowered spell shard
** Eberron shard can recall evocation spells up to 4th level: 2/2 remaining

[b]Wand charges:[/b] 27/28 remaining.
[b]Wild Shape:[/b] 1/3 remaining
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Aug 7, 2012)

Doral, who was steadily backing away, takes the hint from Midian and backs up even further before unleashing his magic missiles.  His eyebrow arches as he wonders what his companion has in store.


----------



## SelcSilverhand (Aug 8, 2012)

Inside the creature, Whisper struggles back awake. Once again she tries to break free of its grasp but the lethargy is too strong. Midian and Doral combine their magical attacks in a last desperate volley. More slime is blasted away by Doral's wand while simultaneously the geyser of boiling water launches the creature airborne. It disintegrates in midair, sending Whisper spinning wildly to crash back to the ground. She attempts to twist in midair to land on her feet but instead lands hard flat on her back. Seeing that the others can handle the slime, Kraken races to the Rumbleball to awaken the dormant elemental. Dain still lies a few dozen yards away. Whisper is slowly regaining her feet after her painful ordeal.

The lights down the hill are closer now, you can distinctly make out several flaming shapes of various sizes and another that appears to be a multicolored shapeless mass of light. On the opposite side a light wind is bringing with it a foul smell, like that from a not-so-fresh grave. The remaining stirges buzz noisily overhead in the night air.


Perception DC24
[SBLOCK]
Something glittery catches your eye amongst the pools of slime.
[/SBLOCK]

OOC
[SBLOCK]
I realized I messed up something for Doral when looking at the geyser spell. I was rolling spell resistance for the dispels when it doesn't apply. Only the magic missiles needed to be rolled. 

Whisper took another 5 points of falling damage.

Total Damage
Kraken 7 10 = 17
Whisper 5 7 8 5 = 25
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Aug 8, 2012)

"Sylla, you are well," Doral asks Whisper as he leans over to scoop up Dain's corpse.  He seems not to have noticed his slip and continues.  "We must hurry to the rumbleball."  Thus saying, he hurries as fast as he can with Dain's body in his arms.  Once inside the rumbleball, he intends to search the corpse for maps or other information about the mission.  Noticing something shiny in the muck, he bends down to grab it and bring it also inside the vehicle.


----------



## Shayuri (Aug 8, 2012)

Whisper grimaces and gets painfully to her feet, her skin reddened and blistered by the living spell's hunger, and her bones bruised.

"That," she groaned, "was the second least relaxing nap I've ever had. And the third worst way to wake up."

She looks down the hill and spits a curse.

"Right...time to go."

The changeling pauses to help Doral get Dain's body, figuring the guy is probably heavier than his size suggests.

When Doral pauses to pick something up, she asks, "What does 'sylla' mean?"


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Aug 8, 2012)

Doral looks at Whisper in surprise as they enter the rumbleball and settle in.  He realizes his mistake and stares at his hands which begin to tremble slightly until he clasps them together.  "I used to suffer slight post traumatic stress after a mission of mine went bad.  I thought I had it under control after more than a year without incident, though it looks like I have relapsed for a moment here.  These last few days have brought back too many ill-favored memories," Doral explains in embarrassment as he stills the shaking through force of will.  "And Sylla is not a thing; it is a woman's name.  The root of the name translates to swift water in the old dialects, though for me it is a reminder of failure, cowardice and great shame."  Doral becomes silent upon the subject as he reviews the object he recovered plus the mission-essential items from Dain's corpse.  He ponders briefly upon changing the subject by asking Whisper what worse ways there are to sleep or wake up but then decides it would be ungentlemanly to ask.


----------



## jkason (Aug 8, 2012)

*Midian Rightson, human druid*

As Whisper rises, hurt but alive, and Midian sees that the immediate threat is over, he bounds forward in dog form, then takes the time to shift back to his human form to speak.

"Sorry for the extra scrapes and bruises, schoolmate, but we needed you out sooner rather than later," he offers sheepishly as the group quickly gathers both Dain and his findings. He points in the direction of the activity as the stirges remain, sending them in that direction as distraction and delay as the gathering ... whatever they ares become more distinct. 

"I'm not sure how something like these things see, but let's do what we can to try to confound their senses while we sink underground," he says. 

He sweeps his arm around, his whispered words calling to mind a light breeze, and mist rises from the ground around them. 

"All right. Let's get the heck out of here."

[sblock=ooc]For the few rounds they're left, he'll send the Stirges the way of the coming thingees. Will hold off if anyone has other things to do before we make a break for it, but casting Obscuring Mist as well to try to delay the other (assumed) living spells[/sblock]
[sblock=mini-stats]
	
	



```
[b]HP:[/b] 66/66       
[b]AC:[/b] 21        [b]AC(T):[/b] 14    [b]AC(FF):[/b] 18 
Wildshape base AC: 15
Medium/Huge Animal AC: 17
Medium Magical Beast AC: 19

Conditions: None.
Stirges summoned: 7/8 rounds remain

[b]Init:[/b] +02
[b]BAB:[/b] +6/+1     [b]CMB/CMD:[/b] +8/22     [b]ACP:[/b] -3     
[b]Perception:[/b] +17

Saving Throw    Base   Mod   Misc*  Total
Fort:            06     1     +2    +9      
Ref:             02     2     +2    +6       
Will:            06     6     +2    +14

* Cloak +2
Conditional: +4 vs. spell-like fey & plant effects (Resist Nature's Lure)
Resist Cold 10
 
[b]Weapon                  Attack   Damage     Critical[/b]
Shortspear................+8.....1d6+2.........x2
Shortspear, full attack...+8/+3..1d6+2/1d6+2...x2
Shortspear, thrown........+8.....1d6+1.........x2, range 20'
Sling.....................+8.....1d4+2.........x2, range 50'
Sling, full attack........+8/+3..1d4+2/1d4+2...x2, range 50'

[b]Surge:[/b] 8/9 remaining (CMB +14)

Magical Feats: Spell Focus (Conj), Augment Summoning, Natural Spell

[b]Spells:[/b]
0st Level / DC16/17 6 Day : Create Water, Detect Magic, Detect Poison, Mending, Stabilize, Spark
1st Level / DC17/18 4+2+D Day : [s]Endure Elements[/s],[s]Entangle[/s], Hide from Animals, [s]Liberating Command[/s], Ray of Sickening, Faerie Fire, [s]Obscuring mist[/s](D)
2nd Level / DC18/19 3+2+D Day : Delay Poison, Frigid Touch, Lesser Restoration, Resist Energy, Hold Animal, [s]Slipstream(D)[/s]
3rd Level / DC19/20 3+1+D Day : [s]Water Breathing[/s], [s]Water Breathing[/s], [s]Pup Shape[/s], Stone Shape, Water Walk(D) 
4th Level / DC20/21 2+1+D Day : [s]Dispel Magic[/s], Freedom of Movement, [s]Geyser[/s], Control Water(D)

* attuned to empowered spell shard
** Eberron shard can recall evocation spells up to 4th level: 2/2 remaining

[b]Wand charges:[/b] 27/28 remaining.
[b]Wild Shape:[/b] 1/3 remaining
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Dr Simon (Aug 8, 2012)

Kraken pauses, mouth open, as he stares at Doral whilst the man describes his trauma. Then he shrugs it off as he snaps the goggles into place.

"Going down, folks," he says as the rumbleball closes and begins to sink.


----------



## SelcSilverhand (Aug 10, 2012)

Kraken fights with the controls until he manages to bend the elemental to his will. Slowly the craft sinks beneath the soil. As it goes down, you see a roiling mass of flame top the hill and roll over top of your abandoned tents and sleeping rolls. Flanking the craft from the far side, revealed by the flame's light, is a sickly greenish blob surrounded by a haze. Both creatures advance on you but the craft vanishes beneath the soil before they can reach you.

The remains of Dain are not quite as grisly as you feared. It appears that after the Living Spell put him to sleep and engulfed him, he was smothered to death. Without the guide, your mission is in jeopardy. Doral sets to work sifting through his possessions while Midian prepares the body. After a moment of working with the corpse however, he discovers a small set of papers hidden in his breastplate. It looks like a series of handwritten notes and comments. It is not a clear-cut map, more like notes to help Dain recall certain places. With some work perhaps they will help you discover your destination.

While searching Dain's stowed belongings, Doral takes some time to examine the slime-covered objects he pulled from the remains of the Living Spells. It is a locket on a silver chain, partially wrapped around a silver headband. He tries to open the locket but it seems to be locked somehow. It must have a trick to opening it.

Locket. Disable Device DC20
[SBLOCK]
You discover a catch that can be slid upwards while twisting another part of the locket. When both are released the top pops open and it begins to glow. A semi-transparent figure appears standing on the face of the locket.

OOC - The figure represented is a significant love interest in your life. It changes based on who is holding the locket. It is only a moving image, not a representative of what the individual is currently doing. It is worth approximately 1,000gp. There is a symbol carved into the inside, perhaps representing the family or house of the person it belonged to.
[/SBLOCK]

Dain's Papers. Linguistics DC20 or Know. Geography DC25
[SBLOCK]
It takes over two hours of scouring the notes and comparing them to the precious "before" and "after" maps of Cyre that the wizards provided you with. You think you can navigate to the location, however you will need to travel on the surface in order to identify the landmarks. Kraken can steer the craft well away from your landing site before resurfacing.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Shayuri (Aug 12, 2012)

While Doral fiddles with the locket, Whisper takes hold of Dain's papers and starts going over them. After a little while she's making her own notes, and consulting the maps as well, trying to find the points of reference she can use to figure out what was going on in Dain's head.

However she finally throws up her hands and pushes the away. 

"I can't make anything of this," she complains irritably. "His handwriting is atrocious. Half the time I can't tell the difference between a letter and...an astrological symbol, or a smudge of ink."


----------



## Dr Simon (Aug 13, 2012)

Kraken, knowing that his reading skills are minimal at best, focuses on the controls of the rumbleball, but he risks a glance over his shoulder.

"Any magic you can use to decipher it?" he asks.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Aug 13, 2012)

"I have a spell that allows me to comprehend languages.  Perhaps he wrote in another dialect.  When you are done with the papers I can give them another appraisal with my magic," Doral says as he finally figures out how to open the decorative locket he recovered from the last battle.  A transparent image of an attractive, olive-skinned woman appears above the open device.  Doral gives a sharp intake of breath and turns white as if he had seen a ghost, before coming to his senses and asking Midian to hold the device.  As soon as Midian holds it, the image flickers and changes to another woman.  When Doral takes it back, the image flickers back to the dark, long-haired ghost that originally appeared when first opened.  "It is as I thought.  The locket conforms to the desires of the wielder.  Whoever holds it will see an image of someone which they had a strong past romantic affection.  The gods seem to find pleasure in mocking me, though I am happy to say that this should net us a good amount of coin at the marketplace.  Damnation," he murmurs finally as he sighs and collapses in a heap back into his chair.  After one more long moment studying the image, he hands it to Whisper.  "I would rather not carry the thing.  You or Midian would be better off storing the cursed thing."

OOC: Will the _comprehend languages_ spell be a decent replacement for the linguistics skill check?


----------



## jkason (Aug 13, 2012)

*Midian Rightson, human druid*

Midian barely even notices the locket in his hand as he finally calms enough to note the chemical burns on Whisper's exposed flesh where the spell ate through her clothing. He doesn't even register the image it shows before Doral reclaims it. 

"Nothing's jumping atop us at the moment, so we have some time to fiddle with all this," he says, indicating the papers. "First, let's take care of what damage we can." he reaches in his backpack and produces a handful of berries which he presses into Whisper's hand.

"Eat them. I'm afraid they won't make you whole, but they should help a little," he says of the goodberries. Meanwhile, he mutters something under his breath and brushes his fingers across the holes seared through Whisper's robes, and the fibers regrow and re-knit themselves under his urgings.

[sblock=ooc]Giving Whisper 8 Goodberries (I believe that's the max benefit she can get), and casting Mending for fluff.[/sblock]


----------



## SelcSilverhand (Aug 13, 2012)

Deuce Traveler said:


> OOC: Will the _comprehend languages_ spell be a decent replacement for the linguistics skill check?




OOC - I'll give it a +2 bonus for when you do the Linguistics roll.


----------



## Shayuri (Aug 13, 2012)

"The problem isn't the language," Whisper says. "It's that he very clearly never meant this for anyone but himself. The handwriting's hard to read, the notes are all but nonsensical without whatever context he hasn't seen fit to include...it's a mess. Oh...thank you, Midian." She favors the druid with a brief, distracted smile, then slaps the papers with the back of her hand.

"Why would he wander off like that, and at that one, particular instant? Without even telling me he was going? Ugh, this is a disaster!"

She tosses the berries into her mouth and chews them angrily. Some of the red weals on her skin fade back to normal flesh tones, and her outfit largely regenerates.

"Much better...thanks again."


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Aug 13, 2012)

Doral looks at the papers once Whisper is finished with them, and once he finishes casting _comprehend languages_.  "Yes, I see what you mean.  I think I can figure it out, though, with some magical help.  Yes, I definitely have the directions now in my mind, if our driver will not mind me being a backseat driver.  We will also have to surface."  Happy for the distraction, Doral begins to give navigation to Kraken.


----------



## Dr Simon (Aug 14, 2012)

"A good captain's nothing without a good navigator," say Kraken. He reaches over and begins manipulating the stony excrescences that make up the rumbleball's controls. "Going up. Let's hope we're far enough away from those living spell things, eh?"


----------



## jkason (Aug 14, 2012)

*Midian Rightson, human druid*

"We need to find a place to finish resting, as well, especially if there are more of those things about," Midian says. "I have access to some magics that can hide us in future, but I'll need preparation time to make them work.

"There's a second concern, too. Did the other living spells come from the commotion, or does our spellcasting draw them? If it's the latter, I'm not sure I can hide us, and might even turn us into a beacon."

[sblock=mini-stats]
	
	



```
[b]HP:[/b] 66/66       
[b]AC:[/b] 21        [b]AC(T):[/b] 14    [b]AC(FF):[/b] 18 
Wildshape base AC: 15
Medium/Huge Animal AC: 17
Medium Magical Beast AC: 19

Conditions: None.
Stirges summoned: 7/8 rounds remain

[b]Init:[/b] +02
[b]BAB:[/b] +6/+1     [b]CMB/CMD:[/b] +8/22     [b]ACP:[/b] -3     
[b]Perception:[/b] +17

Saving Throw    Base   Mod   Misc*  Total
Fort:            06     1     +2    +9      
Ref:             02     2     +2    +6       
Will:            06     6     +2    +14

* Cloak +2
Conditional: +4 vs. spell-like fey & plant effects (Resist Nature's Lure)
Resist Cold 10
 
[b]Weapon                  Attack   Damage     Critical[/b]
Shortspear................+8.....1d6+2.........x2
Shortspear, full attack...+8/+3..1d6+2/1d6+2...x2
Shortspear, thrown........+8.....1d6+1.........x2, range 20'
Sling.....................+8.....1d4+2.........x2, range 50'
Sling, full attack........+8/+3..1d4+2/1d4+2...x2, range 50'

[b]Surge:[/b] 8/9 remaining (CMB +14)

Magical Feats: Spell Focus (Conj), Augment Summoning, Natural Spell

[b]Spells:[/b]
0st Level / DC16/17 6 Day : Create Water, Detect Magic, Detect Poison, Mending, Stabilize, Spark
1st Level / DC17/18 4+2+D Day : [s]Endure Elements[/s],[s]Entangle[/s], Hide from Animals, [s]Liberating Command[/s], Ray of Sickening, Faerie Fire, [s]Obscuring mist[/s](D)
2nd Level / DC18/19 3+2+D Day : Delay Poison, Frigid Touch, Lesser Restoration, Resist Energy, Hold Animal, [s]Slipstream(D)[/s]
3rd Level / DC19/20 3+1+D Day : [s]Water Breathing[/s], [s]Water Breathing[/s], [s]Pup Shape[/s], Stone Shape, Water Walk(D) 
4th Level / DC20/21 2+1+D Day : [s]Dispel Magic[/s], Freedom of Movement, [s]Geyser[/s], Control Water(D)

* attuned to empowered spell shard
** Eberron shard can recall evocation spells up to 4th level: 2/2 remaining

[b]Wand charges:[/b] 27/28 remaining.
[b]Wild Shape:[/b] 1/3 remaining
```
[/sblock]


----------



## SelcSilverhand (Aug 17, 2012)

Kraken drives the craft to the surface once again and opens the clamshell. The cool night brushes your face as you look around to get your bearings. Some distance away, the hilltop your camp was set upon is a blazing beacon. Tents, scrub trees, and brush are going up in smoke. Now and then sections of the fire bulge strangely as the firey living spell at its heart moves about inside the blaze.
In the dark, misty night it is nearly impossible to pick out any landmarks. It is suggested that you travel for another hour in the same direction as the previous day in order to put some distance between you and the creatures. 
An hour's travel puts you in a marshy low-lying area. The ground is damp, but at least it is quiet and seems to be the best you can do on short notice. Without tents and bedrolls you do your best to build makeshift shelters from tarps, rope, and rolled up spare clothes. After a few more hours of fitful rest the sun rises  and light slowly returns to the land.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Aug 17, 2012)

"So far the trip to this wonderful country is turning out as advertised," Doral grumbles as he gathers up his gear.  "If the pilot would be so good as to make himself ready, his navigator is prepared to proceed."  Doral unfolds the collected papers and notes, examining the best path to take.


----------



## Dr Simon (Aug 20, 2012)

Kraken packs away his billy cans.

"Yeah, it's a real beaut of a holiday spot, eh?" he says. "Well let's get this thing done. Ain't no sense sitting around feeling sorry for ourselves, eh?"


----------



## jkason (Aug 20, 2012)

*Midian Rightson, human druid*

Midian wakes early, and stands over the mound beneath which the party buried their new companion.

"I'm tired of waking up to dead friends," he mutters, his thoughts dark. He does his best to shake off the heavy cloud as the others prepare to depart. 

"So, then, take care of the ones you have left, Rightson," he tells himself, and moves in to break fast with the others. He makes sure that Whisper has a new allotment of goodberries to help with her healing, as his wand is useless for however long the party is in this godsforsaken land. 

"I've the hiding spell prepared for when we make camp," he says as they pile into the rumbleball. "Guess we'll find out soon enough if that sort of thing calls out to the spells."

[sblock=mini-stats]
	
	



```
[b]HP:[/b] 66/66       
[b]AC:[/b] 21        [b]AC(T):[/b] 14    [b]AC(FF):[/b] 18 
Wildshape base AC: 15
Medium/Huge Animal AC: 17
Medium Magical Beast AC: 19

Conditions: None.

[b]Init:[/b] +02
[b]BAB:[/b] +6/+1     [b]CMB/CMD:[/b] +8/22     [b]ACP:[/b] -3     
[b]Perception:[/b] +17

Saving Throw    Base   Mod   Misc*  Total
Fort:            06     1     +2    +9      
Ref:             02     2     +2    +6       
Will:            06     6     +2    +14

* Cloak +2
Conditional: +4 vs. spell-like fey & plant effects (Resist Nature's Lure)
Resist Cold 10
 
[b]Weapon                  Attack   Damage     Critical[/b]
Shortspear................+8.....1d6+2.........x2
Shortspear, full attack...+8/+3..1d6+2/1d6+2...x2
Shortspear, thrown........+8.....1d6+1.........x2, range 20'
Sling.....................+8.....1d4+2.........x2, range 50'
Sling, full attack........+8/+3..1d4+2/1d4+2...x2, range 50'

[b]Surge:[/b] 8/9 remaining (CMB +14)

Magical Feats: Spell Focus (Conj), Augment Summoning, Natural Spell

[b]Spells:[/b]
0st Level / DC16/17 6 Day : Create Water, Detect Magic, Detect Poison, Mending, Stabilize, Spark
1st Level / DC17/18 4+2+D Day : Endure Elements, Entangle, Feather Step, Liberating Command, Ray of Sickening, Faerie Fire, Obscuring mist(D)
2nd Level / DC18/19 3+2+D Day : Delay Poison, Frigid Touch, Lesser Restoration, Resist Energy, Stone Call, Slipstream(D)
3rd Level / DC19/20 3+1+D Day : Call Lightning*, Hide Campsite, Neutralize Poison, Resinous Skin, Water Walk(D) 
4th Level / DC20/21 2+1+D Day : Dispel Magic, Freedom of Movement, Geyser, Control Water(D)

* attuned to empowered spell shard
** Eberron shard can recall evocation spells up to 4th level: 2/2 remaining

[b]Wand charges:[/b] 27/28 remaining.
[b]Wild Shape:[/b] 3/3 remaining
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Dr Simon (Aug 21, 2012)

Kraken looks around, causing the rumbleball to veer wildly. Lucky there's not much around for it to hit. He puts out his hand to stop Midian.

"Save those, if you can," he says. "Stone me for a prize nong for not thinking of this earlier, but I wasn't sure if it'd work. It's a new thing the spirits taught me. Let's hope it doesn't kill us all," he adds with a grin. He pulls the rumbleball to a stop and closes his eyes in concentration.

[sblock=OOC]
Channel positive energy to heal, 2d6
[/sblock]


----------



## SelcSilverhand (Aug 22, 2012)

Kraken reaches deep inside himself, feeling for the connection to the divine as his spirits taught him. The feeling is hard to put into words but it feels farther away than before he entered the Mournlands. As he draws it up he can feel it slip away. Again he tries, but it is like trying to scoop up water with a sieve. He can't seem to tap into the source of positive energy that is the basis of his healing magics.


----------



## Shayuri (Aug 22, 2012)

Whisper holds onto the goodberries, watching Kraken warily ever since he mentioned everyone getting killed.

"So...?" she asks with exagerrated casualness, "...are we going to pull through?"


----------



## Dr Simon (Aug 23, 2012)

Kraken lets out a sigh.

"Better eat your berries, eh?" he says, unusually downbeat. "This place... can't speak to the spirits here..." He turns back to the controls of the rumbleball and gets the vehicle moving again.


----------



## SelcSilverhand (Aug 23, 2012)

The Rumbleball rolls on over a desolate wasteland. Here and there you can see what remains of a great civilization. Roads are cracked and heaved leaving gullies and ruts along their length. Fields have gone fallow and are now overrun with weeds and vines. A field of gourds seems to be doing well until you pass closer by and can see each gourd is shaped like a head and colored to show eyes and wide open mouths. Some roadside hamlets you pass are leveled, others are intact but deserted. Rarely, you spot a light from inside a window but consider it prudent not to investigate. When night falls you set up a mean camp next to the Rumbleball with tarps and spare blankets. Remembering your first nights experience you do your best to find a hidden spot behind a ruined farmhouse. The night passes slowly and you are awoken occasionally by far-off wailing in the mists.

Three more days pass like this one. You see abandoned towns, crashed airships, battlefields full of long-dead soldiers whose bodies do not rot, distant moving shapes that vanish as you come closer, and other strange sights. You pass a graveyard whose tombstones have small bells attached. Each one is ringing erratically, with no wind to account for it. You pass a shallow pool of water, no more than a large puddle in a field, but in whose depths the shadows of leviathans move.  

The farther into the Mournlands you travel, the more twisted the land feels. At night as you watch the moons overhead passby you are startled to glimpse another moon, one that you have never seen before. When you stare hard though it is gone again. Another night you awaken to find Midian covered in flies. They buzz away in an angry swarm once he awakens. Your dreams are always dark and terrible. In one you stare down at a tranquil pool of water. Beneath its surface men, women, and children struggle trying to break the surface. It is a barrier to them and they choke, gasp, and eventually sink to the bottom only to be replaced by a new person struggling for air. Each morning finds you awakening with a start in a cold sweat.

Finally, the evening of the third day, you spot something on the horizon. At first you thought it was a large hill with an oddly shaped top. As you get closer you can see shapes, buildings in fact, rising from the top of it. Soon you are close enough to see the entire hill is a single massive structure. The Archon.

Kraken stops the Rumbleball far enough away that it won't be easily spotted and the group creeps to the top of a nearby hill to spy out the place. The entire structure looks to be about a mile long. When it crashed it remained relatively upright but you can see parts of it have twisted or are tilted. Several campfires glow on the ground near the "stern" of the city-ship. You can see tents and banners staked out around them. Farther towards the bow you see another encampment with different colors being flown.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Aug 23, 2012)

Doral pulls out his telescoping spyglass from his pack and takes a better look at the camps and banners, trying to identify who these players may be.  "And here I thought that the hard parts of our adventure would be in the traveling." After taking a look, he hands his spyglass to his companions so they can share in the observing.


----------



## SelcSilverhand (Aug 24, 2012)

Through the spyglass you can see the banners more clearly. At the stern of the vessel the banner show the crowned roaring bear that is the symbol of the Brelish kingdom. Breland's creation forges first built the city-ships so it is no surprise to see their interest in this place.
The banners at the bow show the pyramid with a floating all-seeing eye above it, representing the Triumvirate. It is the flag of Zilargo, the gnomish nation at the southern end of the continent. 
Both expedition camps have guards patrolling, crates covered in tarpaulins, and unidentifiable objects scattered about.

Between the two encampments the ground is freshly disturbed and there are scorch marks here and there.


----------



## Shayuri (Aug 24, 2012)

Whisper keeps the spyglass a bit longer, scowling deeply as she surveys the area around the airship.

"Looks like the battle lines were drawn. Fights of attritition are just mutual suicide, so they must have stopped the open fighting and just try to keep to their own territory...at least until one side or the other gets the clear advantage."

She collapses it shut and closes her eyes to think.

"We won't get far trying to sneak in...not with the rumbleball, and not with gnomes around. But...we may be able to play them against each other, then grab the prize and run before they know what we're doing."


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Aug 24, 2012)

"Or better still, without them even knowing that we were here," Doral says in way of agreement.


----------



## jkason (Aug 24, 2012)

*Midian Rightson, human druid*

"I'm a fan of getting in and out with no one the wiser, but between the size of the monoliths and our having to wrangle whatever transport they're planning to drop down for us, what kind of time do we need to accomplish all that?"

[sblock=ooc]I couldn't remember the specifics, so I dug back and found the post here. Looks like we probably can't get the transports dropped early, or we risk their propulsion going out on the way out of the Mournlands. I'm not sure how long a monolith extraction takes, or how many of us it takes for each if we try splitting up...[/sblock]

[sblock=mini-stats]
	
	



```
[b]HP:[/b] 66/66       
[b]AC:[/b] 21        [b]AC(T):[/b] 14    [b]AC(FF):[/b] 18 
Wildshape base AC: 15
Medium/Huge Animal AC: 17
Medium Magical Beast AC: 19

Conditions: None.

[b]Init:[/b] +02
[b]BAB:[/b] +6/+1     [b]CMB/CMD:[/b] +8/22     [b]ACP:[/b] -3     
[b]Perception:[/b] +17

Saving Throw    Base   Mod   Misc*  Total
Fort:            06     1     +2    +9      
Ref:             02     2     +2    +6       
Will:            06     6     +2    +14

* Cloak +2
Conditional: +4 vs. spell-like fey & plant effects (Resist Nature's Lure)
Resist Cold 10
 
[b]Weapon                  Attack   Damage     Critical[/b]
Shortspear................+8.....1d6+2.........x2
Shortspear, full attack...+8/+3..1d6+2/1d6+2...x2
Shortspear, thrown........+8.....1d6+1.........x2, range 20'
Sling.....................+8.....1d4+2.........x2, range 50'
Sling, full attack........+8/+3..1d4+2/1d4+2...x2, range 50'

[b]Surge:[/b] 8/9 remaining (CMB +14)

Magical Feats: Spell Focus (Conj), Augment Summoning, Natural Spell

[b]Spells:[/b]
0st Level / DC16/17 6 Day : Create Water, Detect Magic, Detect Poison, Mending, Stabilize, Spark
1st Level / DC17/18 4+2+D Day : Endure Elements, Entangle, Feather Step, Liberating Command, Ray of Sickening, Faerie Fire, Obscuring mist(D)
2nd Level / DC18/19 3+2+D Day : Delay Poison, Frigid Touch, Lesser Restoration, Resist Energy, Stone Call, Slipstream(D)
3rd Level / DC19/20 3+1+D Day : Call Lightning*, Hide Campsite, Neutralize Poison, Resinous Skin, Water Walk(D) 
4th Level / DC20/21 2+1+D Day : Dispel Magic, Freedom of Movement, Geyser, Control Water(D)

* attuned to empowered spell shard
** Eberron shard can recall evocation spells up to 4th level: 2/2 remaining

[b]Wand charges:[/b] 27/28 remaining.
[b]Wild Shape:[/b] 3/3 remaining
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Dr Simon (Aug 25, 2012)

"I say we sow confusion, get each side blaming the other whilst we walk off with the prize. Maybe set fire to something, eh?"


----------



## Shayuri (Aug 26, 2012)

"If I can get a good look at some of them, I can take their forms," Whisper muses. "No end of mischief we can get up to then. That plus Doral's magic... The downside is that if they're engaged in actual fighting, rather than just a stand-off, then it means both sides will probably attack us if we're discovered... Wheras if we introduce ourselves, they may both seek to USE us, which gives us an opportunity to use _them_."

She shrugs. "Risks and rewards either way. The longer we stay here though, the more chance they'll see us and react. Lets decide what we want to do, then get it done."


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Aug 27, 2012)

"Admittedly, there is a certain charm to your idea of just walking up and announcing ourselves.  Do you see a way we may get closer first in order to make more sense of the situation on the ground before we decide to reveal ourselves?  Information may be our strongest weapon."


----------



## jkason (Aug 27, 2012)

*Midian Rightson, human druid*

"Depending on how hunter-happy they are, I could see if I can make it in shaped like something nonthreatening," Midian offers. "I can choose fairly small forms at this point, so I might conceivably be mistaken for nothing more than a native insect. 

"Or I might be able to glean at least some numbers in an earth gliding form," he says.

[sblock=mini-stats]
	
	



```
[b]HP:[/b] 66/66       
[b]AC:[/b] 21        [b]AC(T):[/b] 14    [b]AC(FF):[/b] 18 
Wildshape base AC: 15
Medium/Huge Animal AC: 17
Medium Magical Beast AC: 19

Conditions: None.

[b]Init:[/b] +02
[b]BAB:[/b] +6/+1     [b]CMB/CMD:[/b] +8/22     [b]ACP:[/b] -3     
[b]Perception:[/b] +17

Saving Throw    Base   Mod   Misc*  Total
Fort:            06     1     +2    +9      
Ref:             02     2     +2    +6       
Will:            06     6     +2    +14

* Cloak +2
Conditional: +4 vs. spell-like fey & plant effects (Resist Nature's Lure)
Resist Cold 10
 
[b]Weapon                  Attack   Damage     Critical[/b]
Shortspear................+8.....1d6+2.........x2
Shortspear, full attack...+8/+3..1d6+2/1d6+2...x2
Shortspear, thrown........+8.....1d6+1.........x2, range 20'
Sling.....................+8.....1d4+2.........x2, range 50'
Sling, full attack........+8/+3..1d4+2/1d4+2...x2, range 50'

[b]Surge:[/b] 8/9 remaining (CMB +14)

Magical Feats: Spell Focus (Conj), Augment Summoning, Natural Spell

[b]Spells:[/b]
0st Level / DC16/17 6 Day : Create Water, Detect Magic, Detect Poison, Mending, Stabilize, Spark
1st Level / DC17/18 4+2+D Day : Endure Elements, Entangle, Feather Step, Liberating Command, Ray of Sickening, Faerie Fire, Obscuring mist(D)
2nd Level / DC18/19 3+2+D Day : Delay Poison, Frigid Touch, Lesser Restoration, Resist Energy, Stone Call, Slipstream(D)
3rd Level / DC19/20 3+1+D Day : Call Lightning*, Hide Campsite, Neutralize Poison, Resinous Skin, Water Walk(D) 
4th Level / DC20/21 2+1+D Day : Dispel Magic, Freedom of Movement, Geyser, Control Water(D)

* attuned to empowered spell shard
** Eberron shard can recall evocation spells up to 4th level: 2/2 remaining

[b]Wand charges:[/b] 27/28 remaining.
[b]Wild Shape:[/b] 3/3 remaining
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Dr Simon (Aug 29, 2012)

"I didn't think there _was_ anything non-threatening here, eh?" says Kraken with a wry grin. He gestures aimlessly. "All three of you are better at the sneaky stuff than me, reckon it's best if you come up with the details, eh?"


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Aug 29, 2012)

Doral answers, "I believe Midian has the best chance out of all of us in regards to getting closer and finding out the information we lack.  And to reconnoiter for the best avenue of our future approach."


----------



## Shayuri (Aug 29, 2012)

"I can go invisibly," Whisper points out. "They can't keep detection spells going _constantly_. I'm concerned they may have a 'shoot first' policy when it comes to animals coming out of the mist of the Mourning. Who could blame them?"


----------



## Dr Simon (Aug 30, 2012)

"Not me," says Kraken darkly, fingering the hilt of his falchion. "Not after the last few days. Trouble is they'll probably also have a shoot-to-kill policy for wandering mercenaries and invisible spies, eh? Still, no use sitting around like a pack of drunken wombats. What happens, happens, eh?""


----------



## jkason (Aug 30, 2012)

[sblock=ooc]Rules question: wildshaping to earth elemental includes earth gliding, but I can't seem to find any mention of how you 'see' while gliding, even in the description for the full elemental. I assume you have to be able to see _something_, but I can't figure out what, how much, or how far.  It seems vaguely logical to me that gliding just beneath the surface should provide some level of information on what's on the ground just above you, but I can't find any actual rules on that. [/sblock]


----------



## SelcSilverhand (Aug 30, 2012)

jkason said:


> [sblock=ooc]Rules question: wildshaping to earth elemental includes earth gliding, but I can't seem to find any mention of how you 'see' while gliding, even in the description for the full elemental. I assume you have to be able to see _something_, but I can't figure out what, how much, or how far.  It seems vaguely logical to me that gliding just beneath the surface should provide some level of information on what's on the ground just above you, but I can't find any actual rules on that. [/sblock]




OOC
[SBLOCK]
Apparently we're not the first to discover this issue. 

Pathfinder gave them Tremorsense at all ages, solving the problem of sensing enemies. My addition will be this: Air spaces, water, lava, etc all sense as voids and it has no ability to see anything in those areas. Anything moving around on the ground registers as sound vibrations through the stone using tremorsense. In order to see into the voids the elemental would have to "surface" and switch to it's other senses, which is where the darkvision would come in. 

So you would be able to navigate under the ground, tell if something is moving around up there, but wouldn't be able to "see" the camp unless you surfaced.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Shayuri (Aug 30, 2012)

Whisper nods, then sighs. "All right. I'm not much good at sneaking around, even invisible and I don't know a spell to make myself magically quiet. Midian, let me make you invisible at least. It may at least buy you some time even if something goes wrong. It won't last long...but it could give you an edge."

With the druid's agreement, she casts the spell on him.

"The rest of us should get out of sight until he gets back."


----------



## Dr Simon (Sep 4, 2012)

"I can park the rumbleball underground, with the top spikes sticking out so you can find us," says Kraken. "Reckon it won't look too odd round here, eh?"

OOC: I presume I can do this. Take10 on the drive check for a 12 if numbers are required.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Sep 4, 2012)

*Doral*

"I agree with this plan.  I can make our group both invisible and silent, but only for minutes at a time.  This might work if we approached under cover, but this land is quite barren."


----------



## SelcSilverhand (Sep 5, 2012)

Midian shifts his form, his skin turning brown then pebbly, until his shape is an indistinct pile of rock and soil. Whisper casts her invisibility spell and he vanishes. There is a feeling of movement, and the dirt under where he stood churns for a moment before becoming still once more. Kraken ushers you back to the Rumbleball and closes it up before sinking beneath the ground as well. You wait in the dark for word from Midian.

Midian
[SBLOCK]
The journey through the stone is a new experience for you. You see nothing but instead build a sort of mental map of what is ahead of you. You can feel the open air of the sky above and the vast depths of the earth beneath you. It is like swimming on the surface over open ocean. You wonder if anything from those depths can look upwards and see you. The equivalent of a shark of the earth. You mentally shudder at the image and shake it off as you return to the task at hand. You cruise under the broken terrain above you until you reach the outermost edge of the gnomish camp. You can sense some objects above you. Poles of metal have been driven a few feet into the earth around the camp, somewhat like a fence.  You sense numerous individuals moving about the camp. You guesstimate that there are nearly thirty of them up there. Beneath many of the tents you sense voids all interconnected together. A warren perhaps. You get an uneasy sensation along your body but can't quite identify the source. After a moment it passes and you return to your study. Regular foot patrols move along the inside of the fence line of about 3 individuals in each patrol. One of the tunnels extends outside of the line of fences. It feels large enough that a medium sized figure to could just barely squeeze through it. It extends outwards away from the camp and away from the Archon. You mentally trace another tunnel currently being excavated towards the Wreck itself. You can hear hammers, shovels, and picks tearing through the... there it is again. It is the feeling you sense when in the wilds. You get the feeling that something is hunting you. 

OOC - I need to know the size of elemental you are and whether or not you want to surface to look around.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## SelcSilverhand (Sep 11, 2012)

Without much more to learn, and sensing something dangerous in the area, Midian beats a hasty retreat to the Rumbleball to disclose his findings to the others.

OOC - Midian reports everything contained in the SBLOCK from the above post.


----------



## jkason (Sep 11, 2012)

SelcSilverhand said:


> Without much more to learn, and sensing something dangerous in the area, Midian beats a hasty retreat to the Rumbleball to disclose his findings to the others.
> 
> OOC - Midian reports everything contained in the SBLOCK from the above post.












*OOC:*


Blargh. Sorry about that. I thought I was caught up, but clearly I dropped the ball. Thanks as always for keeping things moving, Selc!


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Sep 11, 2012)

Doral says, "At least we now know they have not reached the Archon yet.  I wonder how far away they are, however.  It would seem that we need to sabotage their effort somewhat, but would only want to do so when they are nearly finished so that we might benefit from their efforts."


----------



## Dr Simon (Sep 11, 2012)

Kraken ponders.

"Something hunting in the ground, you say?" he says. "Wonder if it's hunting the gnomes too, or if it works for them, eh?"


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 12, 2012)

"Hm. From Midian's description, the gnomes have a lot of underground work," Whisper muses. "If it was hunting them, what's it waiting for? I think it's more likely they Bound earth elementals, or xorn perhaps...called them here and set them to patrol the area around their digs to keep it safe from enemy mages sending more of the same after them."

"The question is...can we use that? Hmm."


----------



## jkason (Sep 12, 2012)

*Midian Rightson, human druid*

"There are some earth-shaping magics that I might be able to use against them, but none that I'll have access to until I can commune again in the morning," Midian offers. "And even then, nothing that would let me control the creatures. 

Still, I can summon more of my own. If we were planning on setting the two camps against one another, that might have some potential uses?" he offers, raising his eyebrow for the opinions of the more devious-minded in the group.

[sblock=mini-stats]
	
	



```
[b]HP:[/b] 66/66       
[b]AC:[/b] 21        [b]AC(T):[/b] 14    [b]AC(FF):[/b] 18 
Wildshape base AC: 15
Medium/Huge Animal AC: 17
Medium Magical Beast AC: 19

Conditions: None.

[b]Init:[/b] +02
[b]BAB:[/b] +6/+1     [b]CMB/CMD:[/b] +8/22     [b]ACP:[/b] -3     
[b]Perception:[/b] +17

Saving Throw    Base   Mod   Misc*  Total
Fort:            06     1     +2    +9      
Ref:             02     2     +2    +6       
Will:            06     6     +2    +14

* Cloak +2
Conditional: +4 vs. spell-like fey & plant effects (Resist Nature's Lure)
Resist Cold 10
 
[b]Weapon                  Attack   Damage     Critical[/b]
Shortspear................+8.....1d6+2.........x2
Shortspear, full attack...+8/+3..1d6+2/1d6+2...x2
Shortspear, thrown........+8.....1d6+1.........x2, range 20'
Sling.....................+8.....1d4+2.........x2, range 50'
Sling, full attack........+8/+3..1d4+2/1d4+2...x2, range 50'

[b]Surge:[/b] 8/9 remaining (CMB +14)

Magical Feats: Spell Focus (Conj), Augment Summoning, Natural Spell

[b]Spells:[/b]
0st Level / DC16/17 6 Day : Create Water, Detect Magic, Detect Poison, Mending, Stabilize, Spark
1st Level / DC17/18 4+2+D Day : Endure Elements, Entangle, Feather Step, Liberating Command, Ray of Sickening, Faerie Fire, Obscuring mist(D)
2nd Level / DC18/19 3+2+D Day : Delay Poison, Frigid Touch, Lesser Restoration, Resist Energy, Stone Call, Slipstream(D)
3rd Level / DC19/20 3+1+D Day : Call Lightning*, Hide Campsite, Neutralize Poison, Resinous Skin, Water Walk(D) 
4th Level / DC20/21 2+1+D Day : Dispel Magic, Freedom of Movement, Geyser, Control Water(D)

* attuned to empowered spell shard
** Eberron shard can recall evocation spells up to 4th level: 2/2 remaining

[b]Wand charges:[/b] 27/28 remaining.
[b]Wild Shape:[/b] 2/3 remaining
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Sep 12, 2012)

*Doral Kinsman*

"I am beginning to worry that the two camps may be operating in conjunction.  You mentioned that the shafts being dug were interconnected.  I expected two different set of tunnels racing towards their objective.  Their connectivity implies that they may be helping each other, making it harder for us to set one against the other."


----------



## Dr Simon (Sep 13, 2012)

"Nah mate," says Kraken. "I thought you said two tunnels from the gnome camp, eh? One goes toward the wreck - like you'd expect, the other away - maybe trying to get under the Brelanders, or making a getaway tunnel?" He turns to Midian for clarity.


----------



## jkason (Sep 13, 2012)

*Midian Rightson, human druid*

"The tunnels were such that a human could fit, but it seemed like they'd be in pretty tight quarters," Midian offers. "If the gnomes were working with them, I'd think they'd not keep the tunnels small-sized."

[sblock=ooc]I'm not entirely sure. If I'm reading it right, there was a tunnel going toward the wreck, and one going an unidentified somewhere else. I may have missed a check to figure out if it was headed toward the other camp.[/sblock]

[sblock=mini-stats]
	
	



```
[b]HP:[/b] 66/66       
[b]AC:[/b] 21        [b]AC(T):[/b] 14    [b]AC(FF):[/b] 18 
Wildshape base AC: 15
Medium/Huge Animal AC: 17
Medium Magical Beast AC: 19

Conditions: None.

[b]Init:[/b] +02
[b]BAB:[/b] +6/+1     [b]CMB/CMD:[/b] +8/22     [b]ACP:[/b] -3     
[b]Perception:[/b] +17

Saving Throw    Base   Mod   Misc*  Total
Fort:            06     1     +2    +9      
Ref:             02     2     +2    +6       
Will:            06     6     +2    +14

* Cloak +2
Conditional: +4 vs. spell-like fey & plant effects (Resist Nature's Lure)
Resist Cold 10
 
[b]Weapon                  Attack   Damage     Critical[/b]
Shortspear................+8.....1d6+2.........x2
Shortspear, full attack...+8/+3..1d6+2/1d6+2...x2
Shortspear, thrown........+8.....1d6+1.........x2, range 20'
Sling.....................+8.....1d4+2.........x2, range 50'
Sling, full attack........+8/+3..1d4+2/1d4+2...x2, range 50'

[b]Surge:[/b] 8/9 remaining (CMB +14)

Magical Feats: Spell Focus (Conj), Augment Summoning, Natural Spell

[b]Spells:[/b]
0st Level / DC16/17 6 Day : Create Water, Detect Magic, Detect Poison, Mending, Stabilize, Spark
1st Level / DC17/18 4+2+D Day : Endure Elements, Entangle, Feather Step, Liberating Command, Ray of Sickening, Faerie Fire, Obscuring mist(D)
2nd Level / DC18/19 3+2+D Day : Delay Poison, Frigid Touch, Lesser Restoration, Resist Energy, Stone Call, Slipstream(D)
3rd Level / DC19/20 3+1+D Day : Call Lightning*, Hide Campsite, Neutralize Poison, Resinous Skin, Water Walk(D) 
4th Level / DC20/21 2+1+D Day : Dispel Magic, Freedom of Movement, Geyser, Control Water(D)

* attuned to empowered spell shard
** Eberron shard can recall evocation spells up to 4th level: 2/2 remaining

[b]Wand charges:[/b] 27/28 remaining.
[b]Wild Shape:[/b] 2/3 remaining
```
[/sblock]


----------



## SelcSilverhand (Sep 14, 2012)

Clarification
[SBLOCK]
The tunnel that leads away from the wreck does not go towards the Brelish encampment. As far as you could sense, it just went out straight away from the camp into the wasteland.

The second tunnel they are currently constructing leads towards the wreck itself, but still not towards the other camp.

[/SBLOCK]


----------



## jkason (Sep 18, 2012)

*Midian Rightson, human druid*

After some consideration, Midian shakes his head.

"Underground mapping can get confusing, but the more I'm looking at things topside, the less I think the tunnels go between the camps. I think the extra tunnel's more likely the route the gnomes are thinking they'll use to extract the crystals. 

"So, do we think a couple elementals sent the Brelish way by an invisible me flying over the camp might encourage some infighting?"

[sblock=mini-stats]
	
	



```
[b]HP:[/b] 66/66       
[b]AC:[/b] 21        [b]AC(T):[/b] 14    [b]AC(FF):[/b] 18 
Wildshape base AC: 15
Medium/Huge Animal AC: 17
Medium Magical Beast AC: 19

Conditions: None.

[b]Init:[/b] +02
[b]BAB:[/b] +6/+1     [b]CMB/CMD:[/b] +8/22     [b]ACP:[/b] -3     
[b]Perception:[/b] +17

Saving Throw    Base   Mod   Misc*  Total
Fort:            06     1     +2    +9      
Ref:             02     2     +2    +6       
Will:            06     6     +2    +14

* Cloak +2
Conditional: +4 vs. spell-like fey & plant effects (Resist Nature's Lure)
Resist Cold 10
 
[b]Weapon                  Attack   Damage     Critical[/b]
Shortspear................+8.....1d6+2.........x2
Shortspear, full attack...+8/+3..1d6+2/1d6+2...x2
Shortspear, thrown........+8.....1d6+1.........x2, range 20'
Sling.....................+8.....1d4+2.........x2, range 50'
Sling, full attack........+8/+3..1d4+2/1d4+2...x2, range 50'

[b]Surge:[/b] 8/9 remaining (CMB +14)

Magical Feats: Spell Focus (Conj), Augment Summoning, Natural Spell

[b]Spells:[/b]
0st Level / DC16/17 6 Day : Create Water, Detect Magic, Detect Poison, Mending, Stabilize, Spark
1st Level / DC17/18 4+2+D Day : Endure Elements, Entangle, Feather Step, Liberating Command, Ray of Sickening, Faerie Fire, Obscuring mist(D)
2nd Level / DC18/19 3+2+D Day : Delay Poison, Frigid Touch, Lesser Restoration, Resist Energy, Stone Call, Slipstream(D)
3rd Level / DC19/20 3+1+D Day : Call Lightning*, Hide Campsite, Neutralize Poison, Resinous Skin, Water Walk(D) 
4th Level / DC20/21 2+1+D Day : Dispel Magic, Freedom of Movement, Geyser, Control Water(D)

* attuned to empowered spell shard
** Eberron shard can recall evocation spells up to 4th level: 2/2 remaining

[b]Wand charges:[/b] 27/28 remaining.
[b]Wild Shape:[/b] 2/3 remaining
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Sep 18, 2012)

"It will definitely slow down their operations and sow confusion.  I am all for your idea," Doral answers.


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 20, 2012)

"It will...but we need to be prepared to use that confusion," Whisper points out, "Or else we'll not only waste the opportunity, but make things worse when they work it out and dig in deeper."

"With the distraction of open conflict, we can try to sneak through...magically hidden, I expect...or we can let them fight a bit, then reveal ourselves to the side that seems to be losing, and offer assistance. There's dangers either way."


----------



## Dr Simon (Sep 21, 2012)

OOC: Selc, are both camps on the same side of the Archon? IN other words, can we sneak around from the other side?


----------



## jkason (Sep 21, 2012)

*Midian Rightson, human druid*



Shayuri said:


> "With the distraction of open conflict, we can try to sneak through...magically hidden, I expect...or we can let them fight a bit, then reveal ourselves to the side that seems to be losing, and offer assistance. There's dangers either way."




"I think, between the size of the crystals and the fairly obvious nature of containers dropping from the sky, we're probably not in a position to rush in and rush out," Midian offers. "I think we might be forced to at least feign an alliance if we're to have the time to collect them."
[sblock=mini-stats]
	
	



```
[b]HP:[/b] 66/66       
[b]AC:[/b] 21        [b]AC(T):[/b] 14    [b]AC(FF):[/b] 18 
Wildshape base AC: 15
Medium/Huge Animal AC: 17
Medium Magical Beast AC: 19

Conditions: None.

[b]Init:[/b] +02
[b]BAB:[/b] +6/+1     [b]CMB/CMD:[/b] +8/22     [b]ACP:[/b] -3     
[b]Perception:[/b] +17

Saving Throw    Base   Mod   Misc*  Total
Fort:            06     1     +2    +9      
Ref:             02     2     +2    +6       
Will:            06     6     +2    +14

* Cloak +2
Conditional: +4 vs. spell-like fey & plant effects (Resist Nature's Lure)
Resist Cold 10
 
[b]Weapon                  Attack   Damage     Critical[/b]
Shortspear................+8.....1d6+2.........x2
Shortspear, full attack...+8/+3..1d6+2/1d6+2...x2
Shortspear, thrown........+8.....1d6+1.........x2, range 20'
Sling.....................+8.....1d4+2.........x2, range 50'
Sling, full attack........+8/+3..1d4+2/1d4+2...x2, range 50'

[b]Surge:[/b] 8/9 remaining (CMB +14)

Magical Feats: Spell Focus (Conj), Augment Summoning, Natural Spell

[b]Spells:[/b]
0st Level / DC16/17 6 Day : Create Water, Detect Magic, Detect Poison, Mending, Stabilize, Spark
1st Level / DC17/18 4+2+D Day : Endure Elements, Entangle, Feather Step, Liberating Command, Ray of Sickening, Faerie Fire, Obscuring mist(D)
2nd Level / DC18/19 3+2+D Day : Delay Poison, Frigid Touch, Lesser Restoration, Resist Energy, Stone Call, Slipstream(D)
3rd Level / DC19/20 3+1+D Day : Call Lightning*, Hide Campsite, Neutralize Poison, Resinous Skin, Water Walk(D) 
4th Level / DC20/21 2+1+D Day : Dispel Magic, Freedom of Movement, Geyser, Control Water(D)

* attuned to empowered spell shard
** Eberron shard can recall evocation spells up to 4th level: 2/2 remaining

[b]Wand charges:[/b] 27/28 remaining.
[b]Wild Shape:[/b] 2/3 remaining
```
[/sblock]


----------



## SelcSilverhand (Sep 22, 2012)

Dr Simon said:


> OOC: Selc, are both camps on the same side of the Archon? IN other words, can we sneak around from the other side?




OOC: The Brelish camp is at the stern and can see partway around the other side of the ship. The gnomish camp is near the bow but can only see one side. You haven't gone around the ship yet to see what lies on the far side.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Sep 24, 2012)

"We should scout the far side to see what lies beyond." Doral says helpfully.

OOC:   Can we use the terrain to sneak to the other side, or would we have to walk out into the open to reach the far side?


----------



## SelcSilverhand (Sep 25, 2012)

Deuce Traveler said:


> "We should scout the far side to see what lies beyond." Doral says helpfully.
> 
> OOC:   Can we use the terrain to sneak to the other side, or would we have to walk out into the open to reach the far side?




OOC: It is mostly scrub, some short bushes, grass, and occasional small tree. It is not the optimum cover but would be possible to attempt.


----------



## Dr Simon (Sep 26, 2012)

"We could go underneath to get there, eh?" says Kraken, patting the rumbleball. "Mind you, if those little fellas have got some kind of earth spirit guarding them, we might need to go the long way round, eh?"


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Sep 26, 2012)

"We should attempt to scout the other side on foot using the terrain.  I have the upmost confidence that most of us can make it across without trouble.  However, we also have magic for those whom may have difficulty along the rougher patches."  Doral says as he examines the terrain using his spyglass.


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 29, 2012)

"Agreed," Mask agrees. "Doral, do you have enough power for one of those group invisibility spells? I can turn us invisible singly, but that seems an inefficient use of power. Sound we won't need to worry too much about unless we stumble across a sentry."


----------



## jkason (Oct 2, 2012)

*Midian Rightson, human druid*

"Whatever was down there ... hunting me shouldn't have any trouble sensing the rumbleball, either," Midian agrees. "Then we'd be back where we were underwater, with most of our resources trapped inside. I agree we should stick to the surface. It might be able to sense us above, but if it does, we're in a position to defend ourselves, at least."

[sblock=mini-stats]
	
	



```
[b]HP:[/b] 66/66       
[b]AC:[/b] 21        [b]AC(T):[/b] 14    [b]AC(FF):[/b] 18 
Wildshape base AC: 15
Medium/Huge Animal AC: 17
Medium Magical Beast AC: 19

Conditions: None.

[b]Init:[/b] +02
[b]BAB:[/b] +6/+1     [b]CMB/CMD:[/b] +8/22     [b]ACP:[/b] -3     
[b]Perception:[/b] +17

Saving Throw    Base   Mod   Misc*  Total
Fort:            06     1     +2    +9      
Ref:             02     2     +2    +6       
Will:            06     6     +2    +14

* Cloak +2
Conditional: +4 vs. spell-like fey & plant effects (Resist Nature's Lure)
Resist Cold 10
 
[b]Weapon                  Attack   Damage     Critical[/b]
Shortspear................+8.....1d6+2.........x2
Shortspear, full attack...+8/+3..1d6+2/1d6+2...x2
Shortspear, thrown........+8.....1d6+1.........x2, range 20'
Sling.....................+8.....1d4+2.........x2, range 50'
Sling, full attack........+8/+3..1d4+2/1d4+2...x2, range 50'

[b]Surge:[/b] 8/9 remaining (CMB +14)

Magical Feats: Spell Focus (Conj), Augment Summoning, Natural Spell

[b]Spells:[/b]
0st Level / DC16/17 6 Day : Create Water, Detect Magic, Detect Poison, Mending, Stabilize, Spark
1st Level / DC17/18 4+2+D Day : Endure Elements, Entangle, Feather Step, Liberating Command, Ray of Sickening, Faerie Fire, Obscuring mist(D)
2nd Level / DC18/19 3+2+D Day : Delay Poison, Frigid Touch, Lesser Restoration, Resist Energy, Stone Call, Slipstream(D)
3rd Level / DC19/20 3+1+D Day : Call Lightning*, Hide Campsite, Neutralize Poison, Resinous Skin, Water Walk(D) 
4th Level / DC20/21 2+1+D Day : Dispel Magic, Freedom of Movement, Geyser, Control Water(D)

* attuned to empowered spell shard
** Eberron shard can recall evocation spells up to 4th level: 2/2 remaining

[b]Wand charges:[/b] 27/28 remaining.
[b]Wild Shape:[/b] 2/3 remaining
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Oct 2, 2012)

Doral answers, I have enough power to turn us all invisible a few times, though only for a few minutes at a time."


----------



## SelcSilverhand (Oct 3, 2012)

After scouting out a good route using Doral's spyglass, you close up the Rumbleball and set out across the wasteland. Your path takes you a long way around the front end of the crashed city and as far from the gnomish camp as you can. As you come closer to open ground Doral casts his invisibility sphere to hide the group as they approach. 

As you round the front of the ship and the camps are hidden you are able to move a bit more freely. Once you can see what is on the far side however, you realize while both groups set up their camps on the same side of the city. The entire field before you is covered with bodies. They lie strewn about for hundreds of feet all around. You see men and women, mostly humans, entangled in the final throes of a massive conflict. Many of them suffered terrible wounds, hacked limbs, scorched, or pierced with bolts and arrows. Despite this battle being over two years old during the last days of the Last War, none of them have rotted. The blood still is red and slick, the eyes still wide in pain and fear, and no sign of insects or animal activity. Nature's natural recycling process has been interrupted in this place. Nothing moves.

The city lies tilted towards this side. If there were ground level entrances here, they lie crushed and buried beneath the rubble and churned earth.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Oct 3, 2012)

"If this be war, I much prefer subterfuge.  It would appear as if we have nothing to gain by approaching from this side," Doral notes with mixture of disappointment and disgust.


----------



## Dr Simon (Oct 3, 2012)

Kraken eyes the scene with disgust.

"The spirits have gone from this land," he says. "Given everything else that has happened to us I wouldn't be surprised if this lot got up and tried to attack us, eh?" He shakes his head. "No-one to perform any burial rites for the poor bastards."


----------



## jkason (Oct 4, 2012)

*Midian Rightson, human druid*

Midian shudders at the sight.

"In a place that freezes death like this, I'm not sure the rituals wouldn't be tainted by the air itself," he offers to Kraken. 

"I don't think there's anything we can do here, either for the dead or our mission," he agrees with Doral.

[sblock=ooc]Unless ... Selc, what's the hull of the city made of? He hasn't prepared it today, but maybe some Stone Shape could be of use, but only if the primary material is rock. I'm not sure that it is, though. And I don't think Pathfinder supports graduating from earthbending to metalbending. [/sblock]

[sblock=mini-stats]
	
	



```
[b]HP:[/b] 66/66       
[b]AC:[/b] 21        [b]AC(T):[/b] 14    [b]AC(FF):[/b] 18 
Wildshape base AC: 15
Medium/Huge Animal AC: 17
Medium Magical Beast AC: 19

Conditions: None.

[b]Init:[/b] +02
[b]BAB:[/b] +6/+1     [b]CMB/CMD:[/b] +8/22     [b]ACP:[/b] -3     
[b]Perception:[/b] +17

Saving Throw    Base   Mod   Misc*  Total
Fort:            06     1     +2    +9      
Ref:             02     2     +2    +6       
Will:            06     6     +2    +14

* Cloak +2
Conditional: +4 vs. spell-like fey & plant effects (Resist Nature's Lure)
Resist Cold 10
 
[b]Weapon                  Attack   Damage     Critical[/b]
Shortspear................+8.....1d6+2.........x2
Shortspear, full attack...+8/+3..1d6+2/1d6+2...x2
Shortspear, thrown........+8.....1d6+1.........x2, range 20'
Sling.....................+8.....1d4+2.........x2, range 50'
Sling, full attack........+8/+3..1d4+2/1d4+2...x2, range 50'

[b]Surge:[/b] 8/9 remaining (CMB +14)

Magical Feats: Spell Focus (Conj), Augment Summoning, Natural Spell

[b]Spells:[/b]
0st Level / DC16/17 6 Day : Create Water, Detect Magic, Detect Poison, Mending, Stabilize, Spark
1st Level / DC17/18 4+2+D Day : Endure Elements, Entangle, Feather Step, Liberating Command, Ray of Sickening, Faerie Fire, Obscuring mist(D)
2nd Level / DC18/19 3+2+D Day : Delay Poison, Frigid Touch, Lesser Restoration, Resist Energy, Stone Call, Slipstream(D)
3rd Level / DC19/20 3+1+D Day : Call Lightning*, Hide Campsite, Neutralize Poison, Resinous Skin, Water Walk(D) 
4th Level / DC20/21 2+1+D Day : Dispel Magic, Freedom of Movement, Geyser, Control Water(D)

* attuned to empowered spell shard
** Eberron shard can recall evocation spells up to 4th level: 2/2 remaining

[b]Wand charges:[/b] 27/28 remaining.
[b]Wild Shape:[/b] 2/3 remaining
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Oct 5, 2012)

Whisper doesn't say anything at the battlefield, though her face hardens a little at seeing the carnage. Was this what magic led to? Worst was that, for all the horror of it, there was a little voice inside her that just wanted to know what it was that had done this. What spell could have such power? What else could be done with it? Was that wrong?

Maybe there would be answers on that ship, along with their prize.


----------



## Dr Simon (Oct 5, 2012)

Kraken considers the wreck of the Archon. After his initial disgust, more at the unnaturalness of the scene than the gruesomeness, he pays little heed to the tangle of bodies.

"No way in at ground level on this side," he says, "Not by the look of things, eh? Any of you got any flying magic though? Maybe we can go in from the top. Middo mate, could you turn into a bird and check for likely ways in?"


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Oct 5, 2012)

Doral answers, "I do have magic that will allow flight for a short period of time.  If Midian can find a way in from the top then I shall cast it on the strongest of us and he can transport us over one at a time."


----------



## jkason (Oct 5, 2012)

*Midian Rightson, human druid*

Midian shrugs. 

"I've got access to a fairly wide assortment of flying shapes. If I can angle to keep the Archon between me and the enemy camps, I can fly over and have a look; an air elemental would let me keep speaking, so I can keep the form on my return if we decide we want to try entry. 

I'm less than enthusiastic about what might happen when I reach ... whatever's preserving that sight," he says, nodding to the undecaying carnage. 

"Do any of you have a spell to allow for long-range communication? After the last scouting trip, I'm thinking a way to summon help at a distance would be much appreciated."

[sblock=ooc]
Elementals have a language, at least, so I assume that means they have the means of speaking, so a wildshaped druid would, too.

I got briefly enthralled at the thought of turning Midian into a Darkmantle, but it looks like Beast Shape never grants blindsight, which would have been what I was after.  
[/sblock]

[sblock=mini-stats]
	
	



```
[b]HP:[/b] 66/66       
[b]AC:[/b] 21        [b]AC(T):[/b] 14    [b]AC(FF):[/b] 18 
Wildshape base AC: 15
Medium/Huge Animal AC: 17
Medium Magical Beast AC: 19

Conditions: None.

[b]Init:[/b] +02
[b]BAB:[/b] +6/+1     [b]CMB/CMD:[/b] +8/22     [b]ACP:[/b] -3     
[b]Perception:[/b] +17

Saving Throw    Base   Mod   Misc*  Total
Fort:            06     1     +2    +9      
Ref:             02     2     +2    +6       
Will:            06     6     +2    +14

* Cloak +2
Conditional: +4 vs. spell-like fey & plant effects (Resist Nature's Lure)
Resist Cold 10
 
[b]Weapon                  Attack   Damage     Critical[/b]
Shortspear................+8.....1d6+2.........x2
Shortspear, full attack...+8/+3..1d6+2/1d6+2...x2
Shortspear, thrown........+8.....1d6+1.........x2, range 20'
Sling.....................+8.....1d4+2.........x2, range 50'
Sling, full attack........+8/+3..1d4+2/1d4+2...x2, range 50'

[b]Surge:[/b] 8/9 remaining (CMB +14)

Magical Feats: Spell Focus (Conj), Augment Summoning, Natural Spell

[b]Spells:[/b]
0st Level / DC16/17 6 Day : Create Water, Detect Magic, Detect Poison, Mending, Stabilize, Spark
1st Level / DC17/18 4+2+D Day : Endure Elements, Entangle, Feather Step, Liberating Command, Ray of Sickening, Faerie Fire, Obscuring mist(D)
2nd Level / DC18/19 3+2+D Day : Delay Poison, Frigid Touch, Lesser Restoration, Resist Energy, Stone Call, Slipstream(D)
3rd Level / DC19/20 3+1+D Day : Call Lightning*, Hide Campsite, Neutralize Poison, Resinous Skin, Water Walk(D) 
4th Level / DC20/21 2+1+D Day : Dispel Magic, Freedom of Movement, Geyser, Control Water(D)

* attuned to empowered spell shard
** Eberron shard can recall evocation spells up to 4th level: 2/2 remaining

[b]Wand charges:[/b] 27/28 remaining.
[b]Wild Shape:[/b] 2/3 remaining
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Oct 5, 2012)

"I could become a gargoyle," Whisper muses, gazing meditatively at the hulk of the ship. "Not terribly fast, but strong and tough. I know a cantrip that allows speaking at a distance...but it's not a very _long_ distance. We might have to rely on some kind of signal."


----------



## SelcSilverhand (Oct 8, 2012)

jkason said:


> [sblock=ooc]Unless ... Selc, what's the hull of the city made of? He hasn't prepared it today, but maybe some Stone Shape could be of use, but only if the primary material is rock. I'm not sure that it is, though. And I don't think Pathfinder supports graduating from earthbending to metalbending. [/sblock]




OOC
[SBLOCK]
Primarily steel from what you can see of the hull plates. Most of the upper areas are closed in buildings with limited roof access. Everything interconnects with covered passageways. All of it is obviously designed to combat flying troops. You can see odd protrusions and domes covering some of the outer towers.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## jkason (Oct 9, 2012)

*Midian Rightson, human druid*

"I can summon a spark of fire or water that mimics a minor cloudburst if we need a signal," he offers. "Either way, if another can accompany me, that might not be a bad idea given the circumstances."

[sblock=ooc]Spark and Create Water are both available to him, and as long as our folks are looking, I think they'd see them. 

(medium) Air elemental form, then, with Resinous Skin for a little bonus toughness if something attacks them during the scouting. Whisper-gargoyle along as backup. Sound like a plan?[/sblock]

[sblock=mini-stats]
	
	



```
[b]HP:[/b] 66/66       
[b]AC:[/b] 21        [b]AC(T):[/b] 14    [b]AC(FF):[/b] 18 
Wildshape base AC: 15
Medium/Huge Animal AC: 17
Medium Magical Beast AC: 19

Conditions: None.

[b]Init:[/b] +02
[b]BAB:[/b] +6/+1     [b]CMB/CMD:[/b] +8/22     [b]ACP:[/b] -3     
[b]Perception:[/b] +17

Saving Throw    Base   Mod   Misc*  Total
Fort:            06     1     +2    +9      
Ref:             02     2     +2    +6       
Will:            06     6     +2    +14

* Cloak +2
Conditional: +4 vs. spell-like fey & plant effects (Resist Nature's Lure)
Resist Cold 10
 
[b]Weapon                  Attack   Damage     Critical[/b]
Shortspear................+8.....1d6+2.........x2
Shortspear, full attack...+8/+3..1d6+2/1d6+2...x2
Shortspear, thrown........+8.....1d6+1.........x2, range 20'
Sling.....................+8.....1d4+2.........x2, range 50'
Sling, full attack........+8/+3..1d4+2/1d4+2...x2, range 50'

[b]Surge:[/b] 8/9 remaining (CMB +14)

Magical Feats: Spell Focus (Conj), Augment Summoning, Natural Spell

[b]Spells:[/b]
0st Level / DC16/17 6 Day : Create Water, Detect Magic, Detect Poison, Mending, Stabilize, Spark
1st Level / DC17/18 4+2+D Day : Endure Elements, Entangle, Feather Step, Liberating Command, Ray of Sickening, Faerie Fire, Obscuring mist(D)
2nd Level / DC18/19 3+2+D Day : Delay Poison, Frigid Touch, Lesser Restoration, Resist Energy, Stone Call, Slipstream(D)
3rd Level / DC19/20 3+1+D Day : Call Lightning*, Hide Campsite, Neutralize Poison, Resinous Skin, Water Walk(D) 
4th Level / DC20/21 2+1+D Day : Dispel Magic, Freedom of Movement, Geyser, Control Water(D)

* attuned to empowered spell shard
** Eberron shard can recall evocation spells up to 4th level: 2/2 remaining

[b]Wand charges:[/b] 27/28 remaining.
[b]Wild Shape:[/b] 2/3 remaining
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Dr Simon (Oct 10, 2012)

"Sounds like a plan," says Kraken. "Good luck, eh?"


----------



## SelcSilverhand (Oct 15, 2012)

With their arrangements made, Midian and Whisper assume their flying forms. Midian dissolves into a whirling cloud of dust while Whisper's skin turns grey and hardens. Wings sprout from her back, huge fangs from her mouth, and twisted horns from her forehead. The two of them leap into the air and fly off towards the ruined fortress.

From above, the structure looks mostly intact. A few of the taller spires have collapsed down into the city below but the sturdy construction of the fortress means that most survived the crash. The entire front end of the craft seems to be one closed in structure while the rear half is more like the top of a city with towers poking up here and there. Many of the towers sport odd tips and protuberances, especially around the outside edges. The stern of the fortress also sports a single closed in structure. You see no signs of any bodies, a strange contrast to the grisly fields outside the ship. You do your best to scout where you can without rising high enough for the other encampments to spot you. From here you can see what look like portals in some of the roofs and walkways. You see a few likely candidates near the center of the ship and others towards the stern. There are none at all that you can see from this distance on the forward structure at the bow.


----------



## Shayuri (Oct 23, 2012)

Not as fast flying as Midian, and unable to understand his squawking regardless, Whisper decides to head back to the group to report. She wasn't keen on exploring the old hulk alone.

Flying, however, did seem to be a promising strategy to enter the wreck, providing they could figure out a way to bring everyone. There weren't air defenses of note. The two entrenched groups must not have that kind of ability.

(Assuming they return without incident)

The fog curls and billows, and Whisper appears from out of it, backwinging to brake her descent. It is not -graceful-, but it is a landing she can walk away from, even if the impact wrings a grunt from her.

"I'm going to have to practice this more," she grumps. "But anyway...here's what I saw."

(OOC - we can assume she relates what Selc's description says. )


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Oct 23, 2012)

Doral nods.  "What you have found sounds most promising.  Are you able to get the rest of us up there so we may make an attempt at entry?  If not, I can engage one of my own incantations."


----------



## jkason (Oct 23, 2012)

*Midian Rightson, human druid*

[sblock=ooc]Ugh. Got hit by the downtime just when I was trying to post before the DB stuff, and today it's been hit or miss for whether ENworld will respond for me. 

ETA: And, I only have this because I saved it off before trying to post, since ENWorld is disappeared on me again today.[/sblock]

Midian found himself enthralled by the aerial view of the city ship. So much so that he didn't realize Whisper had turned back until she was already out of sight. Panicking, the cloud-like form of his elemental shape whipped about a moment before he realized the most likely scenario. He turned back, himself, then, hastening to rejoin his fellows. Soon enough, the animate fog bank Midian currently was wooshed down to join the discussion.

He held his wispy appendages out in a semblance of a shrug.

"I think I can carry one at a time," he said, his voice oddly hollow in this form, "But it'll be slow going. If you have a way to fly, Doral, that might be a better option, then the three of us ought to be able to escort Kraken across the gulf."

[sblock=mini-stats]
	
	



```
[b]HP:[/b] 66/66       
[b]AC:[/b] 21        [b]AC(T):[/b] 14    [b]AC(FF):[/b] 18 
Wildshape base AC: 15
Medium/Huge Animal AC: 17
Medium Magical Beast AC: 19
[b]Medium Air Elemental AC: 20, Reflex save: +8[/b]

Conditions: Wildshape (Medium Air elemental, 8 hours), Resinous Skin (80 min duration. DR 5 / piercing)

[b]Init:[/b] +02
[b]BAB:[/b] +6/+1     [b]CMB/CMD:[/b] +8/22     [b]ACP:[/b] -3     
[b]Perception:[/b] +17

Saving Throw    Base   Mod   Misc*  Total
Fort:            06     1     +2    +9      
Ref:             02     2     +2    +6       
Will:            06     6     +2    +14

* Cloak +2
Conditional: +4 vs. spell-like fey & plant effects (Resist Nature's Lure)
Resist Cold 10
 
[b]Weapon                  Attack   Damage     Critical[/b]
Shortspear................+8.....1d6+2.........x2
Shortspear, full attack...+8/+3..1d6+2/1d6+2...x2
Shortspear, thrown........+8.....1d6+1.........x2, range 20'
Sling.....................+8.....1d4+2.........x2, range 50'
Sling, full attack........+8/+3..1d4+2/1d4+2...x2, range 50'

[b]Surge:[/b] 8/9 remaining (CMB +14)

Magical Feats: Spell Focus (Conj), Augment Summoning, Natural Spell

[b]Spells:[/b]
0st Level / DC16/17 6 Day : Create Water, Detect Magic, Detect Poison, Mending, Stabilize, Spark
1st Level / DC17/18 4+2+D Day : Endure Elements, Entangle, Feather Step, Liberating Command, Ray of Sickening, Faerie Fire, Obscuring mist(D)
2nd Level / DC18/19 3+2+D Day : Delay Poison, Frigid Touch, Lesser Restoration, Resist Energy, Stone Call, Slipstream(D)
3rd Level / DC19/20 3+1+D Day : Call Lightning*, Hide Campsite, Neutralize Poison, [s]Resinous Skin[/s], Water Walk(D) 
4th Level / DC20/21 2+1+D Day : Dispel Magic, Freedom of Movement, Geyser, Control Water(D)

* attuned to empowered spell shard
** Eberron shard can recall evocation spells up to 4th level: 2/2 remaining

[b]Wand charges:[/b] 27/28 remaining.
[b]Wild Shape:[/b] 1/3 remaining
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Dr Simon (Oct 24, 2012)

Kraken gives a wry smile.

"Fair enough," he says. "The old shaman taught me about calling air spirits to carry you, but I ain't strong enough yet to do anything with them. Only way I know of flying is one of the shaman's mushroom-juice concoctions."

He rubs his beard.

"Reckon we go in at the middle, eh? This crystal we're looking at powers the thing. You'd have your main mast in the middle of a ship, those airships have the elemental ring in the middle, those cultists had a crystal in the middle of those stone bones they were trying to animate..." he lets the conclusion hang in the air.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Oct 24, 2012)

"I can fly myself under my own power, if you would be kind enough to lead."  Doral nods to Kraken.  "Your suggestion makes as much sense as any."


----------



## Shayuri (Oct 26, 2012)

Whisper frowned and looked at her arms. Gargoyles were strong, but the spell altered her to the minimal extent necessary to transform her...she was not a strong humanoid, thus she wasn't a very strong gargoyle either. Stronger than she'd been, but probably not enough to carry someone.

She looked up with some relief at Doral and nodded.

"Alright. I'll fly ahead then since I won't be encumbered, and find a good landing spot."


----------



## SelcSilverhand (Oct 29, 2012)

Working together the three of you manage to carry Kraken into the air. The structure looms hugely in front of you as you draw closer. It is amazing that something the size of a city once floated across the land. As you prepare to land you notice odd spires on the towers around you begin to hum loudly. A few of them spark. Strangely though, nothing else happens. The continue to hum and spark until you touch down on a wide landing. Before you is a huge archway. You presume it to be a door though you have never seen anything like it before. Five separate plates form an iris or sphincter that close off the opening entirely. They fit together so perfectly you would be unable to stick even a dagger blade between them. A sort of globe of bronze is affixed to the wall next to the entrance above which is a thin vertical band of darkened glass or crystal.

Walking to the edge of the landing you can see the tower you are on drop away several stories to the next structure below you.


Spellcraft DC20
[SBLOCK]
The odd protuberances on the tops of the towers reacted when you flex within range. Given that this was a military installation it is likely that it was some sort of defense mechanism. Flying threats would have been well known so it is likely that they came up with a method of defeating them. Luckily it seems a few of them are malfunctioning, though you can never be too careful. Without knowing what made them stop working it is hard to say what could make them start working again.
[/SBLOCK]

Know. Engineering DC20
[SBLOCK]
The band of glass above the globe may be a window. It is about 6" wide and 1' tall. It looks very thick and is darkened to prevent you from seeing inside. It could be a porthole for viewing who is outside the door. The globe is unusual, it seems to be one solid piece so it is unlikely to be something that opens. There are some scratches on the front of it, like something was rubbed there on a regular basis.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Oct 29, 2012)

"Do not take this the wrong way, but carrying you was quite the exercise," Doral says to his comrade after wiping the sweat from his brow.  "Now this portal is quite intriguing."

Doral points out the sparking protuberances.  "These serve as a defensive mechanism against flyers.  The ones close to us were malfunctioning, but there is no knowing what ones may still be active, or when these malfunctioning ones may come back online.  We need to tread lightly."


----------



## jkason (Oct 30, 2012)

*Midian Rightson, human druid*

It's hard to tell in the misty form he now inhabits, but it seems Midian frowns as he looks to the strange iris.

"Well, now that we're here, I'm all for avoiding flight if we can, since we don't know how many more of those sparking whatever-they-ares they have in place around here," he offers in the wispy voice of his elemental shape. "Of course, that would be a lot easier if we knew how to open this thing. Do we imagine this globe might be connected?

Doral, you're probably the closest thing we have to an expert on locks and such. Any ideas?"

[sblock=ooc]At least, I think Beguilers have trapfinding, though I don't know that Doral focused in it.[/sblock]

[sblock=ooc]Midian doesn't have Know:Engineering, so he can't make that check. [/sblock]

[sblock=mini-stats]
	
	



```
[b]HP:[/b] 66/66       
[b]AC:[/b] 21        [b]AC(T):[/b] 14    [b]AC(FF):[/b] 18 
Wildshape base AC: 15
Medium/Huge Animal AC: 17
Medium Magical Beast AC: 19
[b]Medium Air Elemental AC: 20, Reflex save: +8[/b]

Conditions: Wildshape (Medium Air elemental, 8 hours), Resinous Skin (80 min duration. DR 5 / piercing)

[b]Init:[/b] +02
[b]BAB:[/b] +6/+1     [b]CMB/CMD:[/b] +8/22     [b]ACP:[/b] -3     
[b]Perception:[/b] +17

Saving Throw    Base   Mod   Misc*  Total
Fort:            06     1     +2    +9      
Ref:             02     2     +2    +6       
Will:            06     6     +2    +14

* Cloak +2
Conditional: +4 vs. spell-like fey & plant effects (Resist Nature's Lure)
Resist Cold 10
 
[b]Weapon                  Attack   Damage     Critical[/b]
Shortspear................+8.....1d6+2.........x2
Shortspear, full attack...+8/+3..1d6+2/1d6+2...x2
Shortspear, thrown........+8.....1d6+1.........x2, range 20'
Sling.....................+8.....1d4+2.........x2, range 50'
Sling, full attack........+8/+3..1d4+2/1d4+2...x2, range 50'

[b]Surge:[/b] 8/9 remaining (CMB +14)

Magical Feats: Spell Focus (Conj), Augment Summoning, Natural Spell

[b]Spells:[/b]
0st Level / DC16/17 6 Day : Create Water, Detect Magic, Detect Poison, Mending, Stabilize, Spark
1st Level / DC17/18 4+2+D Day : Endure Elements, Entangle, Feather Step, Liberating Command, Ray of Sickening, Faerie Fire, Obscuring mist(D)
2nd Level / DC18/19 3+2+D Day : Delay Poison, Frigid Touch, Lesser Restoration, Resist Energy, Stone Call, Slipstream(D)
3rd Level / DC19/20 3+1+D Day : Call Lightning*, Hide Campsite, Neutralize Poison, [s]Resinous Skin[/s], Water Walk(D) 
4th Level / DC20/21 2+1+D Day : Dispel Magic, Freedom of Movement, Geyser, Control Water(D)

* attuned to empowered spell shard
** Eberron shard can recall evocation spells up to 4th level: 2/2 remaining

[b]Wand charges:[/b] 27/28 remaining.
[b]Wild Shape:[/b] 1/3 remaining
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Dr Simon (Oct 31, 2012)

Deuce Traveler said:


> "Do not take this the wrong way, but carrying you was quite the exercise," Doral says to his comrade after wiping the sweat from his brow.




Kraken grins and pats his stomach.

"Too much civilised living, mate," he says. He glances over the edge. "Guess we need to get in, and down."

OOC: Same here with engineering, unless PF allows you to get more than 10 with an untrained check. Although I do have the _ancestral communion_ spell if no-one else has that skill.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Oct 31, 2012)

jkason said:


> Doral, you're probably the closest thing we have to an expert on locks and such. Any ideas?"




Doral answers, "I have kept up with my skills.  Often I find it best not to rely too heavily upon the arcane."  He puts on his goggles as he moves up to examine the door further.


----------



## SelcSilverhand (Nov 2, 2012)

Doral applies pressure in a few places on the plate and experiments with various metals amongst the party's gear. Finally he settles on a combination of copper and tin that would have comprised an officers badge. With it touching the globe he applies a tiny spark of energy. The doors iris open rapidly. A gust of stale air rushes outward bringing with it a bad odor. You cough and wave the air until it clears. Inside is a room lit only by the wan light spilling in from the outside. You see several half walls spread out in a pattern that prevents too many people from moving past them at a time. It looks highly defensible. Beyond it you can see a wide doorway and another room beyond it. There are no signs of occupants, living or otherwise.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Nov 2, 2012)

Doral looks almost as surprised as the others.  "I admit my success was through a lucky guess.  I had heard rumors of such entry devices and the means to bypass them, though this is the first time I have had an opportunity to attempt to bypass one.  Shall we?"

Doral takes a step forward and examines the first chamber, calling forth light and settling his goggles onto his head.

OOC: Casting _Dancing Lights_.


----------



## Dr Simon (Nov 2, 2012)

"Guess or not, works for me, mate," says Kraken. He draws his falchion and steps into the room behind Doral.


----------



## Shayuri (Nov 2, 2012)

"Clever," Whisper observes as she enters after the others. She has to duck to get in the door, and pull her wings uncomfortably tightly against herself...but the advantages of the gargoyle form are too many to waste shifting back just yet.

Once everyone's inside she closes the door behind them.

"Hopefully the fog kept us from being seen, but you never know. From here I think we'd turn left to be heading in the right direction, yes?"


----------



## jkason (Nov 2, 2012)

*Midian Rightson, human druid*

Midian's wispy form follows the others inside. As with Whisper, the druid found his current form useful enough to maintain rather than dismiss.  

"Well, here's hoping you keep making those kinds of guesses, Doral," the druid adds to the others' compliments. As Whisper suggests a direction, the druid does his best to find his bearings in the odd, crashed city. He finds himself still a bit awestruck at the entire scenario.

[sblock=ooc]ETA: Wow. Those are spectacularly unimpressive rolls given the modifiers in play,  [/sblock]

[sblock=mini-stats]
	
	



```
[b]HP:[/b] 66/66       
[b]AC:[/b] 21        [b]AC(T):[/b] 14    [b]AC(FF):[/b] 18 
Wildshape base AC: 15
Medium/Huge Animal AC: 17
Medium Magical Beast AC: 19
[b]Medium Air Elemental AC: 20, Reflex save: +8[/b]

Conditions: Wildshape (Medium Air elemental, 8 hours), Resinous Skin (80 min duration. DR 5 / piercing)

[b]Init:[/b] +02
[b]BAB:[/b] +6/+1     [b]CMB/CMD:[/b] +8/22     [b]ACP:[/b] -3     
[b]Perception:[/b] +17

Saving Throw    Base   Mod   Misc*  Total
Fort:            06     1     +2    +9      
Ref:             02     2     +2    +6       
Will:            06     6     +2    +14

* Cloak +2
Conditional: +4 vs. spell-like fey & plant effects (Resist Nature's Lure)
Resist Cold 10
 
[b]Weapon                  Attack   Damage     Critical[/b]
Shortspear................+8.....1d6+2.........x2
Shortspear, full attack...+8/+3..1d6+2/1d6+2...x2
Shortspear, thrown........+8.....1d6+1.........x2, range 20'
Sling.....................+8.....1d4+2.........x2, range 50'
Sling, full attack........+8/+3..1d4+2/1d4+2...x2, range 50'

[b]Surge:[/b] 8/9 remaining (CMB +14)

Magical Feats: Spell Focus (Conj), Augment Summoning, Natural Spell

[b]Spells:[/b]
0st Level / DC16/17 6 Day : Create Water, Detect Magic, Detect Poison, Mending, Stabilize, Spark
1st Level / DC17/18 4+2+D Day : Endure Elements, Entangle, Feather Step, Liberating Command, Ray of Sickening, Faerie Fire, Obscuring mist(D)
2nd Level / DC18/19 3+2+D Day : Delay Poison, Frigid Touch, Lesser Restoration, Resist Energy, Stone Call, Slipstream(D)
3rd Level / DC19/20 3+1+D Day : Call Lightning*, Hide Campsite, Neutralize Poison, [s]Resinous Skin[/s], Water Walk(D) 
4th Level / DC20/21 2+1+D Day : Dispel Magic, Freedom of Movement, Geyser, Control Water(D)

* attuned to empowered spell shard
** Eberron shard can recall evocation spells up to 4th level: 2/2 remaining

[b]Wand charges:[/b] 27/28 remaining.
[b]Wild Shape:[/b] 1/3 remaining
```
[/sblock]


----------



## SelcSilverhand (Nov 6, 2012)

Into the next room you can see it was a military deployment room. The room is lined with lockers and benches. Most of the lockers stand open and the ground is strewn with their contents. Buckles, straps, belts, sheathes, spilled quivers, heavy boots, empty backpacks, and more lie scattered about. It looks like a large group of solders came through here in a hurry. Behind you next to the door that separates this one from the entrance is a large double handed lever. Across the room is a narrower doorway leading into a hall. The hallway stretches away into the gloom to your left and right. A few steps down either direction reveals more doorways on the far wall.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Nov 6, 2012)

"If I remember correctly, it has been suggested that we reach the center of this structure.  Does anyone have the sense to know which portal we should transition in order to reach our destination in the fastest possible manner," Doral asks politely as he examines the doorway leading into the hall.


----------



## jkason (Nov 6, 2012)

*Midian Rightson, human druid*

"Well, we know which way the city was listing, so if the floor leans this way, then we should go... there?" Midian offers, pointing.

[sblock=ooc]I'm afraid I don't know, but have to figure Midian and the others would have a decent sense of whether the city was leaning toward or away from its center relative to them, and could use the slope as a point of reference. He'll throw in a casting of Create Water if it helps firm up which way we're leaning / if the slope is too subtle to determine without help.[/sblock]

[sblock=mini-stats]
	
	



```
[b]HP:[/b] 66/66       
[b]AC:[/b] 21        [b]AC(T):[/b] 14    [b]AC(FF):[/b] 18 
Wildshape base AC: 15
Medium/Huge Animal AC: 17
Medium Magical Beast AC: 19
[b]Medium Air Elemental AC: 20, Reflex save: +8[/b]

Conditions: Wildshape (Medium Air elemental, 8 hours), Resinous Skin (80 min duration. DR 5 / piercing)

[b]Init:[/b] +02
[b]BAB:[/b] +6/+1     [b]CMB/CMD:[/b] +8/22     [b]ACP:[/b] -3     
[b]Perception:[/b] +17

Saving Throw    Base   Mod   Misc*  Total
Fort:            06     1     +2    +9      
Ref:             02     2     +2    +6       
Will:            06     6     +2    +14

* Cloak +2
Conditional: +4 vs. spell-like fey & plant effects (Resist Nature's Lure)
Resist Cold 10
 
[b]Weapon                  Attack   Damage     Critical[/b]
Shortspear................+8.....1d6+2.........x2
Shortspear, full attack...+8/+3..1d6+2/1d6+2...x2
Shortspear, thrown........+8.....1d6+1.........x2, range 20'
Sling.....................+8.....1d4+2.........x2, range 50'
Sling, full attack........+8/+3..1d4+2/1d4+2...x2, range 50'

[b]Surge:[/b] 8/9 remaining (CMB +14)

Magical Feats: Spell Focus (Conj), Augment Summoning, Natural Spell

[b]Spells:[/b]
0st Level / DC16/17 6 Day : Create Water, Detect Magic, Detect Poison, Mending, Stabilize, Spark
1st Level / DC17/18 4+2+D Day : Endure Elements, Entangle, Feather Step, Liberating Command, Ray of Sickening, Faerie Fire, Obscuring mist(D)
2nd Level / DC18/19 3+2+D Day : Delay Poison, Frigid Touch, Lesser Restoration, Resist Energy, Stone Call, Slipstream(D)
3rd Level / DC19/20 3+1+D Day : Call Lightning*, Hide Campsite, Neutralize Poison, [s]Resinous Skin[/s], Water Walk(D) 
4th Level / DC20/21 2+1+D Day : Dispel Magic, Freedom of Movement, Geyser, Control Water(D)

* attuned to empowered spell shard
** Eberron shard can recall evocation spells up to 4th level: 2/2 remaining

[b]Wand charges:[/b] 27/28 remaining.
[b]Wild Shape:[/b] 1/3 remaining
```
[/sblock]


----------



## SelcSilverhand (Nov 10, 2012)

You are facing towards the stern with the slope to your left. It is hard to say which way will lead you to the room containing the elemental crystals.


----------



## Dr Simon (Nov 12, 2012)

"Well... we'll need to go down, I would have thought, and that would be somewhere in this corridor. Let's see what we've got here..." 

Kraken opens the first door down the left branch of the corridor.

OOC: Str check if needed.


----------



## jkason (Nov 12, 2012)

*Midian Rightson, human druid*

Midian wafts over to where Kraken is trying the door, deciding at this point, without a detailed map of the Archon, they might as well pick a direction and see where it leads.

[sblock=mini-stats]
	
	



```
[b]HP:[/b] 66/66       
[b]AC:[/b] 21        [b]AC(T):[/b] 14    [b]AC(FF):[/b] 18 
Wildshape base AC: 15
Medium/Huge Animal AC: 17
Medium Magical Beast AC: 19
[b]Medium Air Elemental AC: 20, Reflex save: +8[/b]

Conditions: Wildshape (Medium Air elemental, 8 hours), Resinous Skin (80 min duration. DR 5 / piercing)

[b]Init:[/b] +02
[b]BAB:[/b] +6/+1     [b]CMB/CMD:[/b] +8/22     [b]ACP:[/b] -3     
[b]Perception:[/b] +17

Saving Throw    Base   Mod   Misc*  Total
Fort:            06     1     +2    +9      
Ref:             02     2     +2    +6       
Will:            06     6     +2    +14

* Cloak +2
Conditional: +4 vs. spell-like fey & plant effects (Resist Nature's Lure)
Resist Cold 10
 
[b]Weapon                  Attack   Damage     Critical[/b]
Shortspear................+8.....1d6+2.........x2
Shortspear, full attack...+8/+3..1d6+2/1d6+2...x2
Shortspear, thrown........+8.....1d6+1.........x2, range 20'
Sling.....................+8.....1d4+2.........x2, range 50'
Sling, full attack........+8/+3..1d4+2/1d4+2...x2, range 50'

[b]Surge:[/b] 8/9 remaining (CMB +14)

Magical Feats: Spell Focus (Conj), Augment Summoning, Natural Spell

[b]Spells:[/b]
0st Level / DC16/17 6 Day : Create Water, Detect Magic, Detect Poison, Mending, Stabilize, Spark
1st Level / DC17/18 4+2+D Day : Endure Elements, Entangle, Feather Step, Liberating Command, Ray of Sickening, Faerie Fire, Obscuring mist(D)
2nd Level / DC18/19 3+2+D Day : Delay Poison, Frigid Touch, Lesser Restoration, Resist Energy, Stone Call, Slipstream(D)
3rd Level / DC19/20 3+1+D Day : Call Lightning*, Hide Campsite, Neutralize Poison, [s]Resinous Skin[/s], Water Walk(D) 
4th Level / DC20/21 2+1+D Day : Dispel Magic, Freedom of Movement, Geyser, Control Water(D)

* attuned to empowered spell shard
** Eberron shard can recall evocation spells up to 4th level: 2/2 remaining

[b]Wand charges:[/b] 27/28 remaining.
[b]Wild Shape:[/b] 1/3 remaining
```
[/sblock]


----------



## SelcSilverhand (Nov 15, 2012)

Through the first door you find an office space. A light in the center of the ceiling flashes on and off every few seconds like a slow strobe. Papers, inkwells, pens, files, and books are scattered everywhere. Several wooden desks have been overturned. In one corner of the room is a dark smear of blood on the wall. Next to it is what appears to be a ledger. Doral picks it up and begins to read it aloud.

"Engaged Cyran 5th and 12th companies. During the battle a great cloud wrapped around the ship. We can't see anything. Locked myself in the office when screams started. Several hours have gone by. Hear noises in the hallway sometimes. Fewer screams now. Waiting for security detail to sound the all clear. Will try and get some sleep now."

After that, there were no further entries. The rest of the papers detail supply requests and other logistical information. It may have been useful in the last days of the war, but now it is merely historical footnotes.

Farther down the hallway you find more offices. Nearly all of them show some signs of disturbance but most can be attributed to the crash landing of the city. Finally at the end of the hallway you find a small stairway leading down.


----------



## Shayuri (Nov 15, 2012)

Whisper frowns and looks at the written paper when Doral's finished with it.

"Hm. Is anyone else troubled by the lack of bodies? They don't decay here, after all. It makes me wonder where they went...and how they got there."


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Nov 15, 2012)

"Or perhaps decay works differently in this structure, as we did catch a bad odor when entering," Doral answers.  "But the answer to your question might be more ominous.  We should send in Kraken down the stairwell before ourselves," he adds with a smirk.


----------



## Dr Simon (Nov 20, 2012)

"Something to do with the cloud they mention, I reckon," says Kraken. "Maybe another one of those living spells?" He looks down the stairwell, then back at Doral before hefting his falchion and starting carefully down the stairs. "If anything kills me, I'll be back to haunt you," he says, deadpan.


----------



## SelcSilverhand (Nov 20, 2012)

Kraken creeps quietly down the darkened stairwell. It turns twice more before opening out onto a landing. At the base of the stairs are more smears of blood. Through the doorway at the bottom the room opens up into a much larger room. It has the feel of a warehouse with a high ceiling. Your light doesn't do much to illuminate the vast chamber. You are standing on a metal catwalk that rings this section of the room. Peering over the edge you can see down about 15' to the floor below. There are some boxes covered in tarps and tool benches. 
Suddenly you hear a screech, like some sort of animal, from the darkness below. It is answered by others and you hear many, many scrabbling feet scurry away from the circle of your light. The room goes quiet again, though now the silence seems ominous.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Nov 20, 2012)

Doral pauses before looking at his companions.  "I am sure they were only rats.  Large, feral rodents of unusual size that somehow survived the disaster that befell this place and have no reason at all to have become larger and nastier despite these facts."  He casts a spell, sending a series of dancing lights into the depths below in order to have a better look into darker, shadowy corners.


----------



## SelcSilverhand (Nov 20, 2012)

Dorals light moves among the stacked crates. You can make out more work benches, stacks of tools, and parts of unknown use. You make out some large two-edged blades, far larger than what you would expect a normal sized person to wield. At the far end of the hall you can see a larger portal blocked off with some stacks of crates.


----------



## Dr Simon (Nov 21, 2012)

Kraken pauses to study the blood stains for a moment.

"Guess maybe it wasn't the mist after all," he mutters. Then, falchion at the ready he moves down the left hand side of the walkway.

[sblock=OOC]
Survival check to see if he can get any information from the bloodstains (what they are from, what kind of wound caused them, etc.). Alternatively he's got a Heal of +8, so same score -1 if that is more appropriate.
[/sblock]


----------



## SelcSilverhand (Nov 21, 2012)

Dr Simon said:


> [sblock=OOC]
> Survival check to see if he can get any information from the bloodstains (what they are from, what kind of wound caused them, etc.). Alternatively he's got a Heal of +8, so same score -1 if that is more appropriate.
> [/sblock]




Survival Result
[SBLOCK]
A fair amount of blood was spilled, probably a fatal wound. It has been smeared around sometime after it was spilled. Possibly something feeding off the blood. You can see a lot of tracks but can't identify the creature that made it. Something like a raccoon you think, but with wider hands.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Dr Simon (Nov 22, 2012)

"You might be right about rats, mate" says Kraken after studying the bloodstains. "Or something like 'em. Maybe more of those freaky possums, eh?" He grins mischeviously. "_Really_ big ones."


----------



## jkason (Nov 26, 2012)

*Midian Rightson, human druid*

Midian wafts in after the others, and attempts to turn his own training, and the enhanced vision of his present form, to good purpose. 


[sblock=ooc]In elemental form, Midian has darkvision if that helps anything. Throwing in a know roll as well, just in case:

Know (nature); perception (with Darkvision) (1d20+13=17, 1d20+17=37)[/sblock]
[sblock=mini-stats]
	
	



```
[b]HP:[/b] 66/66       
[b]AC:[/b] 21        [b]AC(T):[/b] 14    [b]AC(FF):[/b] 18 
Wildshape base AC: 15
Medium/Huge Animal AC: 17
Medium Magical Beast AC: 19
[b]Medium Air Elemental AC: 20, Reflex save: +8[/b]

Conditions: Wildshape (Medium Air elemental, 8 hours), Resinous Skin (80 min duration. DR 5 / piercing)

[b]Init:[/b] +02
[b]BAB:[/b] +6/+1     [b]CMB/CMD:[/b] +8/22     [b]ACP:[/b] -3     
[b]Perception:[/b] +17

Saving Throw    Base   Mod   Misc*  Total
Fort:            06     1     +2    +9      
Ref:             02     2     +2    +6       
Will:            06     6     +2    +14

* Cloak +2
Conditional: +4 vs. spell-like fey & plant effects (Resist Nature's Lure)
Resist Cold 10
 
[b]Weapon                  Attack   Damage     Critical[/b]
Shortspear................+8.....1d6+2.........x2
Shortspear, full attack...+8/+3..1d6+2/1d6+2...x2
Shortspear, thrown........+8.....1d6+1.........x2, range 20'
Sling.....................+8.....1d4+2.........x2, range 50'
Sling, full attack........+8/+3..1d4+2/1d4+2...x2, range 50'

[b]Surge:[/b] 8/9 remaining (CMB +14)

Magical Feats: Spell Focus (Conj), Augment Summoning, Natural Spell

[b]Spells:[/b]
0st Level / DC16/17 6 Day : Create Water, Detect Magic, Detect Poison, Mending, Stabilize, Spark
1st Level / DC17/18 4+2+D Day : Endure Elements, Entangle, Feather Step, Liberating Command, Ray of Sickening, Faerie Fire, Obscuring mist(D)
2nd Level / DC18/19 3+2+D Day : Delay Poison, Frigid Touch, Lesser Restoration, Resist Energy, Stone Call, Slipstream(D)
3rd Level / DC19/20 3+1+D Day : Call Lightning*, Hide Campsite, Neutralize Poison, [s]Resinous Skin[/s], Water Walk(D) 
4th Level / DC20/21 2+1+D Day : Dispel Magic, Freedom of Movement, Geyser, Control Water(D)

* attuned to empowered spell shard
** Eberron shard can recall evocation spells up to 4th level: 2/2 remaining

[b]Wand charges:[/b] 27/28 remaining.
[b]Wild Shape:[/b] 1/3 remaining
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Nov 28, 2012)

"The ceiling's high," Whisper observes. "High enough to fly in. I'll get a bird's eye view."

Leathery wings snap out to either side behind her, and she has to shoulder awkwardly past to get up to the edge. From there she climbs up on the railing and leaps off, sending plumes of dust billowing upward in the downdraft from her wingbeats to stay aloft!

(Gargoyle form has darkvision too, if that helps; whisper isn't landing...just circling around to get a look and coming back)


----------



## SelcSilverhand (Nov 28, 2012)

Whisper and Midian soar out over the deserted warehouse. Their vision is enhanced by the dancing lights spell allowing them to make out a bit of color here and there near the light. The crates are piled up in an organized fashion but several rows have toppled during the crash creating obstacles. Their scouting reveals a pathway to the doors that avoids the dead ends. Some work tables have dark stains around their bases. One of the stains has been smeared all the way back to a small air vent in the wall to the right of where the group entered.
You catch movement out of the corner of your eye but it is hard to tell what it was. You do your best to listen but from your height and the sound of rushing air/flapping wings it is hard to make out anything. You don't think whatever it was was very large but there are several of them lurking among the crates.


Meanwhile, back up top, Doral and Kraken discover an open stairwell leading down to the floor of the room. Once on the ground they begin moving cautiously forward. As they pass by one of the benches Doral stops. Somebody is cowering under the desk. He signals to Kraken and both of you ready your weapons and face the desk. As they stare, the figure looks up at Doral. The man's eyes are wide with panic and his mouth is open in a silent scream. Doral is filled with an overwhelming despair radiating from that visage. The figure grabs at its own face and pulls hard, splitting apart and vanishing into disintegrating shadows. It leaves behind a lingering sensation of anguish and despair. As it clears you notice the bloody smear under the desk and drag marks leading away towards the right hand wall.

Doral
[SBLOCK]
You are affected by Crushing Despair from the haunt. You both spotted the haunt before it manifested, but without the spells needed to counter its specific weakness and having never encountered a haunt before I roleplayed it as you readying against an attack. 
[/SBLOCK]

Kraken
[SBLOCK]
You believe that the creature was a lingering negative experience or emotion. Not quite an undead but something unnatural. Unfortunately you don't know enough about them to know how best to fight them.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## jkason (Nov 28, 2012)

*Midian Rightson, human druid*

[sblock=ooc]Oh, good! ENWorld went kerflooey on me as I was trying to make that previous post. Huzzah for it actually posting.  [/sblock]

Midian decides to hope for the best: that the scattering and hiding of the ... whatever they are's means they're scavenger vermin unlikely to attack. 

"At least we know how to navigate the maze," he says as he swing close to Whisper, then he points. "Looks like the others decided to have a closer look. Might as well join them since we've not spotted towering monsters?" he offers, his thin attempt at humor all the less effective given the wispy nature of his voice at present.


[sblock=mini-stats]
	
	



```
[b]HP:[/b] 66/66       
[b]AC:[/b] 21        [b]AC(T):[/b] 14    [b]AC(FF):[/b] 18 
Wildshape base AC: 15
Medium/Huge Animal AC: 17
Medium Magical Beast AC: 19
[b]Medium Air Elemental AC: 20, Reflex save: +8[/b]

Conditions: Wildshape (Medium Air elemental, 8 hours), Resinous Skin (80 min duration. DR 5 / piercing)

[b]Init:[/b] +02
[b]BAB:[/b] +6/+1     [b]CMB/CMD:[/b] +8/22     [b]ACP:[/b] -3     
[b]Perception:[/b] +17

Saving Throw    Base   Mod   Misc*  Total
Fort:            06     1     +2    +9      
Ref:             02     2     +2    +6       
Will:            06     6     +2    +14

* Cloak +2
Conditional: +4 vs. spell-like fey & plant effects (Resist Nature's Lure)
Resist Cold 10
 
[b]Weapon                  Attack   Damage     Critical[/b]
Shortspear................+8.....1d6+2.........x2
Shortspear, full attack...+8/+3..1d6+2/1d6+2...x2
Shortspear, thrown........+8.....1d6+1.........x2, range 20'
Sling.....................+8.....1d4+2.........x2, range 50'
Sling, full attack........+8/+3..1d4+2/1d4+2...x2, range 50'

[b]Surge:[/b] 8/9 remaining (CMB +14)

Magical Feats: Spell Focus (Conj), Augment Summoning, Natural Spell

[b]Spells:[/b]
0st Level / DC16/17 6 Day : Create Water, Detect Magic, Detect Poison, Mending, Stabilize, Spark
1st Level / DC17/18 4+2+D Day : Endure Elements, Entangle, Feather Step, Liberating Command, Ray of Sickening, Faerie Fire, Obscuring mist(D)
2nd Level / DC18/19 3+2+D Day : Delay Poison, Frigid Touch, Lesser Restoration, Resist Energy, Stone Call, Slipstream(D)
3rd Level / DC19/20 3+1+D Day : Call Lightning*, Hide Campsite, Neutralize Poison, [s]Resinous Skin[/s], Water Walk(D) 
4th Level / DC20/21 2+1+D Day : Dispel Magic, Freedom of Movement, Geyser, Control Water(D)

* attuned to empowered spell shard
** Eberron shard can recall evocation spells up to 4th level: 2/2 remaining

[b]Wand charges:[/b] 27/28 remaining.
[b]Wild Shape:[/b] 1/3 remaining
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Dr Simon (Nov 28, 2012)

"You okay mate?" says Kraken, glancing over at Doral. He doesn't seem to have been affected by the sight himself, even going to take a closer look at the area where the phantom appeared. 

"The old shaman told me about this kind of thing," he says. "Like when an impression is left behind. It's not a proper spirit, more like a ... I dunno, fragment of a spirit, I guess." He looks a bit sheepish. "Wasn't rightly listening at the time." He stands up, hefts his falchion and starts following the blood smear.

"Let's go looking for trouble, eh?"


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Nov 28, 2012)

Doral looks back at Kraken and shivers.  "So much death here.  So much death."  Pulling himself together he also follows the smear and examines the right hand wall.


----------



## SelcSilverhand (Nov 28, 2012)

Doral follows the drag marks to a small air vent roughly a foot across. It is dark inside. Moving his dancing lights in close he can see that it turns 90 degrees and drops down but is far too small to fit into. There is no air movement inside, but there is a smell. The dancing lights spell would light the way if he directed it down but it would also be in the way of his vision, like staring into a campfire and trying to see what is on the other side.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Nov 29, 2012)

"I am sure there is only horrible death awaiting us.  Perhaps we should pause for the others.  Never split the party and so on," Doral suggests.


----------



## Dr Simon (Nov 29, 2012)

Kraken looks up and makes a beckoning gesture, hopefully their two flying companions will take the hint. Then he looks back to the opening.

"Not much chance of either of us fitting down there," he says. "And doesn't seem much point in trying, eh? If the body of that fella we saw is in there it's nothing but gnawed bones by now, I reckon." He rubs the developing beard on his chin. "Now normally I'd say that anything small enough to fit in there isn't much threat to us, but the little bugger's taken a human before by the looks of it. And there might be hundreds of them, eh? Better watch your ankles, mate."


----------



## Shayuri (Nov 30, 2012)

Whisper spies Kraken's wave and nods to Midian.

"I feel like we're missing something, but you're right...if we haven't seen it yet, we probably aren't going to. Lets get back. Kraken's flagging us down anyway..."

She vaulted off the top of a shelving unit and glided down to where Kraken and Doral waited.

"We didn't see anything obviously dangerous, but there is a way through. What did you find?"


----------



## Dr Simon (Dec 10, 2012)

"There's something in here that's carried a crewmember in there," says Kraken, pointing to the small hole in the wall. "It's probably not worth worrying about, but we should be careful - there's something small but unpleasant in here with us, eh? What's you see from above?"


----------



## jkason (Dec 11, 2012)

*Midian Rightson, human druid*

A brief swirling about Midian's foggy shoulders suggests a shrug.

"The ... whatever they are's seem cagey. We didn't catch sight of any directly. We do have the layout of the room, now, so if we want to get out of here," his cloudy eyes dart another glance at the blood trail, "at least we don't have to wander blind."

[sblock=mini-stats]
	
	



```
[b]HP:[/b] 66/66       
[b]AC:[/b] 21        [b]AC(T):[/b] 14    [b]AC(FF):[/b] 18 
Wildshape base AC: 15
Medium/Huge Animal AC: 17
Medium Magical Beast AC: 19
[b]Medium Air Elemental AC: 20, Reflex save: +8[/b]

Conditions: Wildshape (Medium Air elemental, 8 hours), Resinous Skin (80 min duration. DR 5 / piercing)

[b]Init:[/b] +02
[b]BAB:[/b] +6/+1     [b]CMB/CMD:[/b] +8/22     [b]ACP:[/b] -3     
[b]Perception:[/b] +17

Saving Throw    Base   Mod   Misc*  Total
Fort:            06     1     +2    +9      
Ref:             02     2     +2    +6       
Will:            06     6     +2    +14

* Cloak +2
Conditional: +4 vs. spell-like fey & plant effects (Resist Nature's Lure)
Resist Cold 10
 
[b]Weapon                  Attack   Damage     Critical[/b]
Shortspear................+8.....1d6+2.........x2
Shortspear, full attack...+8/+3..1d6+2/1d6+2...x2
Shortspear, thrown........+8.....1d6+1.........x2, range 20'
Sling.....................+8.....1d4+2.........x2, range 50'
Sling, full attack........+8/+3..1d4+2/1d4+2...x2, range 50'

[b]Surge:[/b] 8/9 remaining (CMB +14)

Magical Feats: Spell Focus (Conj), Augment Summoning, Natural Spell

[b]Spells:[/b]
0st Level / DC16/17 6 Day : Create Water, Detect Magic, Detect Poison, Mending, Stabilize, Spark
1st Level / DC17/18 4+2+D Day : Endure Elements, Entangle, Feather Step, Liberating Command, Ray of Sickening, Faerie Fire, Obscuring mist(D)
2nd Level / DC18/19 3+2+D Day : Delay Poison, Frigid Touch, Lesser Restoration, Resist Energy, Stone Call, Slipstream(D)
3rd Level / DC19/20 3+1+D Day : Call Lightning*, Hide Campsite, Neutralize Poison, [s]Resinous Skin[/s], Water Walk(D) 
4th Level / DC20/21 2+1+D Day : Dispel Magic, Freedom of Movement, Geyser, Control Water(D)

* attuned to empowered spell shard
** Eberron shard can recall evocation spells up to 4th level: 2/2 remaining

[b]Wand charges:[/b] 27/28 remaining.
[b]Wild Shape:[/b] 1/3 remaining
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Dec 11, 2012)

"Shall we press onwards?  I see nothing that indicates we are heading towards our goal." Doral announces.


----------



## Dr Simon (Dec 12, 2012)

"I don't see much point in poking about in there, eh?" says Kraken, pointing to the hole with the tip of his falchion. "Show us this way onwards, but everyone keep an eye out for freaky possums."


----------



## Shayuri (Dec 12, 2012)

"Follow me," Whisper instructs, and leaps forward to land on the next row of shelves over...flapping her wings to carry her across and keep her balance once perched. "Midian and I can lead you through."


----------



## jkason (Dec 12, 2012)

*Midian Rightson, human druid*

"If they're inclined to leave us alone, I say we do the same," Midian agrees with the others. A section of swirling mist rises from his form and points. "Between those crates was the path to the other exit," he says. 

[sblock=mini-stats]
	
	



```
[b]HP:[/b] 66/66       
[b]AC:[/b] 21        [b]AC(T):[/b] 14    [b]AC(FF):[/b] 18 
Wildshape base AC: 15
Medium/Huge Animal AC: 17
Medium Magical Beast AC: 19
[b]Medium Air Elemental AC: 20, Reflex save: +8[/b]

Conditions: Wildshape (Medium Air elemental, 8 hours), Resinous Skin (80 min duration. DR 5 / piercing)

[b]Init:[/b] +02
[b]BAB:[/b] +6/+1     [b]CMB/CMD:[/b] +8/22     [b]ACP:[/b] -3     
[b]Perception:[/b] +17

Saving Throw    Base   Mod   Misc*  Total
Fort:            06     1     +2    +9      
Ref:             02     2     +2    +6       
Will:            06     6     +2    +14

* Cloak +2
Conditional: +4 vs. spell-like fey & plant effects (Resist Nature's Lure)
Resist Cold 10
 
[b]Weapon                  Attack   Damage     Critical[/b]
Shortspear................+8.....1d6+2.........x2
Shortspear, full attack...+8/+3..1d6+2/1d6+2...x2
Shortspear, thrown........+8.....1d6+1.........x2, range 20'
Sling.....................+8.....1d4+2.........x2, range 50'
Sling, full attack........+8/+3..1d4+2/1d4+2...x2, range 50'

[b]Surge:[/b] 8/9 remaining (CMB +14)

Magical Feats: Spell Focus (Conj), Augment Summoning, Natural Spell

[b]Spells:[/b]
0st Level / DC16/17 6 Day : Create Water, Detect Magic, Detect Poison, Mending, Stabilize, Spark
1st Level / DC17/18 4+2+D Day : Endure Elements, Entangle, Feather Step, Liberating Command, Ray of Sickening, Faerie Fire, Obscuring mist(D)
2nd Level / DC18/19 3+2+D Day : Delay Poison, Frigid Touch, Lesser Restoration, Resist Energy, Stone Call, Slipstream(D)
3rd Level / DC19/20 3+1+D Day : Call Lightning*, Hide Campsite, Neutralize Poison, [s]Resinous Skin[/s], Water Walk(D) 
4th Level / DC20/21 2+1+D Day : Dispel Magic, Freedom of Movement, Geyser, Control Water(D)

* attuned to empowered spell shard
** Eberron shard can recall evocation spells up to 4th level: 2/2 remaining

[b]Wand charges:[/b] 27/28 remaining.
[b]Wild Shape:[/b] 1/3 remaining
```
[/sblock]


----------



## SelcSilverhand (Dec 14, 2012)

The group begins to thread its way through the maze of stacked and toppled crates. Whisper and Midian course along above you while Kraken and Doral wind their way through the stacks at the rear. You are nearly at the end when Whisper stops up short and frantically motions for you to halt. Ahead of the group on the ground, the crates curve around a corner. Something must be on the far side.


Whisper, Midian
From the air you see low shapes milling about in the aisle up ahead. They look like big rats, about the size of a raccoon. Each one is horribly deformed. Some have extra eyes, noses, or entire heads. You see long gangly front arms, muscular hind legs like rabbits, and scaled tails on others. As you watch more of them creep out from behind boxes. They continue to crawl over and around each other for a few moments but then something strange happens. Their tiny ears perk, their heads lift, and their noses point in the direction of your earth-bound party. They spread out in an evenly spaced formation and begin to creep down the aisle sniffing and squeaking to each other.


----------



## jkason (Dec 14, 2012)

*Midiian Rightson, human druid*

Midian suppresses a vocal response to the gathering. One of the dark recesses in his fog 'face' expands: the elemental equivalent of a raised eyebrow. Trailing vapor curls to point to his ears and down to the others as he looks to Whisper. He has no way to send them a quiet message that might not draw the rat-things' attention, but he recalled Whisper making use of such measures so that they might comisserate without drawing too much attention during Professor Gallaway's droning lectures in Basics of Transmography back in the day.

Meanwhile, finally having a good look at the creatures, Midian tries to apply his knowledge of nature to figure out if he can discern what these atrocities might be, and might respond to. Perhaps a conjured geyser would send them scattering...

[sblock=ooc]Know (Nature) raccoon rat thingees. (1d20+13=27)[/sblock]
[sblock=mini-stats]
	
	



```
[b]HP:[/b] 66/66       
[b]AC:[/b] 21        [b]AC(T):[/b] 14    [b]AC(FF):[/b] 18 
Wildshape base AC: 15
Medium/Huge Animal AC: 17
Medium Magical Beast AC: 19
[b]Medium Air Elemental AC: 20, Reflex save: +8[/b]

Conditions: Wildshape (Medium Air elemental, 8 hours), Resinous Skin (80 min duration. DR 5 / piercing)

[b]Init:[/b] +02
[b]BAB:[/b] +6/+1     [b]CMB/CMD:[/b] +8/22     [b]ACP:[/b] -3     
[b]Perception:[/b] +17

Saving Throw    Base   Mod   Misc*  Total
Fort:            06     1     +2    +9      
Ref:             02     2     +2    +6       
Will:            06     6     +2    +14

* Cloak +2
Conditional: +4 vs. spell-like fey & plant effects (Resist Nature's Lure)
Resist Cold 10
 
[b]Weapon                  Attack   Damage     Critical[/b]
Shortspear................+8.....1d6+2.........x2
Shortspear, full attack...+8/+3..1d6+2/1d6+2...x2
Shortspear, thrown........+8.....1d6+1.........x2, range 20'
Sling.....................+8.....1d4+2.........x2, range 50'
Sling, full attack........+8/+3..1d4+2/1d4+2...x2, range 50'

[b]Surge:[/b] 8/9 remaining (CMB +14)

Magical Feats: Spell Focus (Conj), Augment Summoning, Natural Spell

[b]Spells:[/b]
0st Level / DC16/17 6 Day : Create Water, Detect Magic, Detect Poison, Mending, Stabilize, Spark
1st Level / DC17/18 4+2+D Day : Endure Elements, Entangle, Feather Step, Liberating Command, Ray of Sickening, Faerie Fire, Obscuring mist(D)
2nd Level / DC18/19 3+2+D Day : Delay Poison, Frigid Touch, Lesser Restoration, Resist Energy, Stone Call, Slipstream(D)
3rd Level / DC19/20 3+1+D Day : Call Lightning*, Hide Campsite, Neutralize Poison, [s]Resinous Skin[/s], Water Walk(D) 
4th Level / DC20/21 2+1+D Day : Dispel Magic, Freedom of Movement, Geyser, Control Water(D)

* attuned to empowered spell shard
** Eberron shard can recall evocation spells up to 4th level: 2/2 remaining

[b]Wand charges:[/b] 27/28 remaining.
[b]Wild Shape:[/b] 1/3 remaining
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Dr Simon (Dec 17, 2012)

Kraken grunts and readies his falchion.

"Figured they might try to track us," he says, with a sideways glance at Doral. "Let's teach them that humans aren't for eating."


----------



## SelcSilverhand (Dec 17, 2012)

Know. Nature Result
[SBLOCK]
These things are definitely some kind of rat. While the deformities of the raccoon at your camp were severe, these are an order of magnitude worse. They look like some sort of aberration now. They are moving forwards as one, like a swarm, but without the chaos of movement. From their appearance however you don't believe they have any particular defenses or resistances to the elements. Likely their bites are to be avoided like normal rodents due to diseases that can be passed on and your limited healing abilities here in the Mournlands.
[/SBLOCK]

OOC: Your group will act first in the initiative order so go ahead and start posting your actions for round 1. They will come around the corner at the start of the round about 20' from Kraken and Doral. Midian and Whisper are about 15' up perched on boxes all around.  The portal to exit is about 60' away past the rodents and around 2 curves. If I get time I will work on a map.


----------



## jkason (Dec 18, 2012)

*Midian Rightson, human druid*

"My sister used to be quite good at smacking rats with slingstones," he says, sweeping misty arms upward. "I don't have nearly her aim, but if I throw enough of them, doesn't matter, does it?" 

He opens his mouth wide, and a slate-colored cloud billows out, spreading above the moving rat creatures. With a quick clapping together of his hands, Midian finishes his spell, and a downpour of stone assaults the grouping below.

"Now let's see if I can't kick up some of that very big dust I made," he quips. Diving downward, the druid's form begins to spin, the distinction of his body beginning to disperse into the growing whirlwind.

[sblock=ooc]*Standard:*Stone Call: Stone Call Damage (2d6=9) 

bludgeoning to all creatures in the 40 ft radius of the spell (I'm assuming Midian can position it to hit the creatures without endangering an enemy).  In addition, for the next 8 rounds, that area is difficult terrain.

*Move*: I want to fly Midian near the back of the grouping so he can try some whirlwind attacking. Since it's in Special Attacks, I think it takes a standard action to invoke, so I don't think he can actually take that form until next round.  I'd have him fly at his same height, then, but positioning himself to start whirlwinding up the creatures next round.[/sblock]
[sblock=mini-stats]
	
	



```
[b]HP:[/b] 66/66       
[b]AC:[/b] 21        [b]AC(T):[/b] 14    [b]AC(FF):[/b] 18 
Wildshape base AC: 15
Medium/Huge Animal AC: 17
Medium Magical Beast AC: 19
[b]Medium Air Elemental AC: 20, Reflex save: +8[/b]

Conditions: Wildshape (Medium Air elemental, 8 hours), Resinous Skin (80 min duration. DR 5 / piercing), Stone Call (difficult terrain 8/8 rounds)

[b]Init:[/b] +02
[b]BAB:[/b] +6/+1     [b]CMB/CMD:[/b] +8/22     [b]ACP:[/b] -3     
[b]Perception:[/b] +17

Saving Throw    Base   Mod   Misc*  Total
Fort:            06     1     +2    +9      
Ref:             02     2     +2    +6       
Will:            06     6     +2    +14

* Cloak +2
Conditional: +4 vs. spell-like fey & plant effects (Resist Nature's Lure)
Resist Cold 10
 
[b]Weapon                  Attack   Damage     Critical[/b]
Shortspear................+8.....1d6+2.........x2
Shortspear, full attack...+8/+3..1d6+2/1d6+2...x2
Shortspear, thrown........+8.....1d6+1.........x2, range 20'
Sling.....................+8.....1d4+2.........x2, range 50'
Sling, full attack........+8/+3..1d4+2/1d4+2...x2, range 50'

[b]Surge:[/b] 8/9 remaining (CMB +14)

Magical Feats: Spell Focus (Conj), Augment Summoning, Natural Spell

[b]Spells:[/b]
0st Level / DC16/17 6 Day : Create Water, Detect Magic, Detect Poison, Mending, Stabilize, Spark
1st Level / DC17/18 4+2+D Day : Endure Elements, Entangle, Feather Step, Liberating Command, Ray of Sickening, Faerie Fire, Obscuring mist(D)
2nd Level / DC18/19 3+2+D Day : Delay Poison, Frigid Touch, Lesser Restoration, Resist Energy, [s]Stone Call[/s], Slipstream(D)
3rd Level / DC19/20 3+1+D Day : Call Lightning*, Hide Campsite, Neutralize Poison, [s]Resinous Skin[/s], Water Walk(D) 
4th Level / DC20/21 2+1+D Day : Dispel Magic, Freedom of Movement, Geyser, Control Water(D)

* attuned to empowered spell shard
** Eberron shard can recall evocation spells up to 4th level: 2/2 remaining

[b]Wand charges:[/b] 27/28 remaining.
[b]Wild Shape:[/b] 1/3 remaining
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Dr Simon (Dec 19, 2012)

"Stay behind me, let them come to us," says Kraken to Doral. He readies his falchion to carve into any mutant rats that get too close.

[sblock=OOC]
Ready attack (full attack if poss, splitting attacks as need be)

Know (nature) 1d20=9

First Falchion Attack1d20+14=31
First Falchion Damage 2d4+6=14

Second Falchion Attack 1d20+9=18
Second Falchion Damage 2d4+6=13
[/sblock]


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Dec 19, 2012)

"Your strategy is sound, though I fear they may attempt to take us through sheer numbers.  I have to admit I am morbidly curious about what they have been gnawing on to survive all this time," Doral says as he casts _mage armor_ onto himself.

OOC: +4 to AC


----------



## Shayuri (Dec 23, 2012)

"Always wanted to try this," Whisper comments.

Her granite-grey, clawed fingers start to describe complex patterns as she folds and unfolds her hands around one another, speaking words of power. 

There's a blossom of orange between her palms; a seething, writhing sphere of flame that seems as if it's constantly trying to slip whatever bonds of magic hold it in shape.

Whisper grimaces, showing some fangs behind her stony lips.

"This is harder than I thought it'd be," she grunts. "Everyone keep your heads down!"

She hurled the thing at the corner where the monstrous rats were starting to pour through. The instant it touched something solid...in this case the edge of a shelf, the constraining magic winked out, and the compressed fire exploded into an ocean of flame almost forty feet across, engulfing a large portion of the room and sending debris and pieces of old furniture flying!

(OOC - Fireball! 33 damage; Reflex DC 19 for half, targeting the corner, so the 20' burst should be just shy of our frontliners. No idea what kind of collateral damage it might do in here though. )

http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/3836081/


----------



## SelcSilverhand (Dec 28, 2012)

Midian flies in behind the creatures to begin his whirlwind when he sees a small glowing bead fly from Whisper and strike the shelf above the rats. There is a loud *Woomf* as the fireball detonates, flinging debris into the air along with charred rat bodies. Several of the old wooden crates burst into flame! The expanding heat waves washes over Midian and would have charred his eyebrows off if he were in his human form. As it is though, he was far enough back not to be badly harmed by the heat. From the smoking wreckage three badly mangled forms race away from the fire and smoke right into Kraken. His scimitar flashes twice and dismembers two of the bodies immediately. The third leaps up with fangs flashing towards his face. It misses by inches and lands back on the ground next to him. 

OOC
[SBLOCK]
5 of the 8 failed their reflex saves and died from both the fireball and stone damage. The three remaining moved and attacked. Kraken got his readied action and chopped up two of them. There is one left, badly damaged.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Jan 2, 2013)

Doral says, "It would seem that they are not only flammable, but also stupid enough to charge a man with a scimitar.  I am amazed that these creatures survived this long."  With that he reaches a hand to the left of Kraken and casts _whelm_ at the creature.

OOC: 4D6 non-lethal damage.  Rolled a 13, http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/3847533/


----------



## SelcSilverhand (Jan 4, 2013)

Doral pits his mind against the creature's own in an attempt to subdue it but to his amazement the tiny creature resists his will! Perhaps it is all the pain, panic, or madness but he is unable to break through.

ooc: 1d20+1=21


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Jan 4, 2013)

OOC: And this is why I usually depend on the ol' faithful wand of magic missiles.


----------



## Dr Simon (Jan 7, 2013)

Kraken grunts in approval of the destruction wrought, but for the moment concentrates all his energy on destroying the last rat.

[sblock=OOC]
Full attack on last rat - overkill time!

First attack 1d20+14=18
First damage 2d4+6=11

Second attack 1d20+9=17
Second damage 2d4+6=11
[/sblock]


----------



## SelcSilverhand (Jan 8, 2013)

Krakens blade hews the remaining rat-creature in twain. Both pieces struggle briefly then fall limp. The smell of burned hair and scorched rat fill the air around you.


----------



## Dr Simon (Jan 9, 2013)

Kraken gives a thumbs up to the flyers above, swings his falchion over his shoulder and continues to stroll casually towards the exit, whistling a jaunty sea shanty.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Jan 9, 2013)

Doral sighs and says as he flips his right hand up in a flourish, "Fine, fine!  Bask in your moment of success, you prancing jackanape!"


----------



## Shayuri (Jan 9, 2013)

Whisper ruffles her leathery wings. "I killed -most- of them," she huffs, then leaps over to the doorway out, flapping once on the way to extend the length of it. She lands crouched, then pulls her wings in to fit through the door.

"I'm starting to see the appeal of druidism," she says with a grin to Midian. "The ability to change shape so easily...not even a spell. It must be very liberating."


----------



## SelcSilverhand (Jan 14, 2013)

Doral reaches the large set of doors and sets to work trying to open them. After a moment you hear a buzzing sound and the doors slowly grind open. They make it about half way open before there is the sound of screeching metal and the doors freeze open. Kraken goes out first, then waves the rest of you to follow. You stand atop a wide ramp in the middle of the city. Tall towers surround you on all sides while not far below you can see the street level. Many of the buildings have collapsed leaving mountains of rubble all around. Some buildings lean precariously against other buildings, both ready to give way at any moment. The ramp you are on wraps around the outside of the building. The footing is difficult due to the tilted nature of the city and the way the ramp slopes downward. You pass two other doors identical to the one you exited from before reaching the ground floor. The city streets are laid out in a pattern from Whisper and Midian's description of their aerial view. A main street runs from the bow to the stern, but may not be traversable with the number of fallen buildings in the way. Putting your heads together you come up with a few options. 
You could continue to explore the buildings on the street level and try to find a way down into the bowels of the ship. 
You could attempt to follow the roads to get from one end of the ship to another, learning your way around for later exploration.
Midian and Whisper can attempt to fly around the city, but Whisper noted that some Aerial defenses may still be operational.


----------



## Dr Simon (Jan 15, 2013)

Kraken pauses on the ramp and rests the tip of his falchion on the ground as he looks around.

"Bloody oath," he mutters. "That's pretty bloody impressive, eh?" He glances around at the other. "Don't know about you but I feel kinda exposed out here. Reckon this crystal's going to be somewhere in the heart of this thing, eh? Let's see if we can find a way deeper in. Or a map," he adds.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Jan 16, 2013)

Doral smiles at Whisper.  "I am sorry, my dear.  Trust me when I say that I do not take your bloody talents for granted."  To the rest of the group he asks, "Mayhaps we should search for a maintenance structure of some sort.  Surely they wouldn't put the way down into the bowels in just any building.  Shall we have a look around for something suitable?"


----------



## jkason (Jan 25, 2013)

[sblock=ooc]I wanted to check in to let you know I'm not giving up on this game. Things in RL are kind of in turmoil for the time being, and I'm having a very hard time keeping up with stuff, but I've been with this game longer than any other. I'm hoping you'll all be patient as I try to get things sorted, and I'll do my best to keep up. [/sblock]


----------



## SelcSilverhand (Jan 28, 2013)

Descending to the street level the group turns right and follows the road outward. The buildings you pass look like they were designed primarily for function; there is little aesthetically pleasing about them. Their windows are small and their doors are stout and forged of iron. There are no street signs as far as you can see but you notice all of the buildings have markings on their walls. Curiousity urges you to look inside some of the stores so the group approaches a large, squat building and peer in through the windows. The inside is dim but you can make out what looks like a jewelry shop. There are glass display cases bolted to the floor holding hats, brooches, necklaces, rings, hair clips, and all manner of accessories. Gold and silver glitters in the faint light.


----------



## SelcSilverhand (Jan 28, 2013)

jkason said:


> [sblock=ooc]I wanted to check in to let you know I'm not giving up on this game. Things in RL are kind of in turmoil for the time being, and I'm having a very hard time keeping up with stuff, but I've been with this game longer than any other. I'm hoping you'll all be patient as I try to get things sorted, and I'll do my best to keep up. [/sblock]




OOC
[SBLOCK]
No worries, we'll be here!
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Jan 31, 2013)

Doral says, "It is quite tempting to loot the place, but we are racing to beat our competitors out for the important prize.  For me at least, as our quest will allow me to a return back home where I belong.  I believe we should continue on our quest.  It is not like the treasure is going to be moved any time soon."


----------



## Dr Simon (Jan 31, 2013)

"Whatever happened to this place, it wasn't pirates," says Kraken. "They'd have had that lot quick as blinking eh?"


----------



## SelcSilverhand (Feb 5, 2013)

Leaving the shop behind, you travel onward down the street. Up ahead, a large tower has collapsed into the street forcing you to take a side alley as a detour. You emerge into a small courtyard between the buildings and something catches your eye. Two squat tubes poke up from the ground next to a small single storey building. The tubes look like chimneys or some kind of vent which would make the shack some sort of service entrance. Doral checks the door over and finds nothing unusual. The key is of average make and doesn't take more than a moment to pick open. You take note of the sun and realize it is slipping away over the horizon. Soon you will have to decide whether to remain aboard the ship overnight or return to the comfort of the Rumbleball.

The door squeals on rusted hinges as Kraken pulls it open and peers inside. It is dark inside but for the light from the door. Inside you can see a work bench with tools scattered around. You see spanners, wrenches, pipe fittings, and numerous other tools that are not immediately recognizable. At the back of the room is a steel hatch with handles attached to the frame on either side. Seeing the hatch as promising, Kraken moves over and tries to lift it. He grunts and strains but fails to shift it. Whisper points to the special bolts securing it in place. A quick survey of the wreckage turns up a tool that fits it. With a few moments of work Kraken and Doral are able to remove the bolts and lift the heavy cover out of the way. Warm, slightly moist air wafts upwards from a tunnel that disappears into the bowels of the city-ship. Rungs have been welded to the inside of the tube. It looks like a tight fit, designed for utility and not comfort, but you think you will be able to fit down it.

One by one you squeeze down the tube. The rungs are slippery from the moisture but the tube is too small for you to fall far without being able to catch yourself. It is a long descent in the dark but finally you sense that the room below you has opened up into a larger area. Your questing feet meet the floor and you stand once more on sloping ground. A light is lit and raised to illuminate the chamber you are in. It looks to be a massive junction of piping. The protrude at all angles from the floor, meet, split, join, and exit again. Several of them sport great wheels to close or redirect whatever flowed through them. There are inscrutable gauges and meters attached to the pipes as well. Most of the needles on the gauges show no reading but a handful show a status. Some are in the yellow, red, or black ranges, but what that might mean is lost to you. A few pipes are cracked open from the crash and from one a bit of warm moist air emanates. Whisper is examining one of the damaged pipes when she lets out a gasp of surprise. You look over and see that she is pointing at a small ruptured pipe from which emerges a fleshy appendage about the size of a finger. It looks something like a fat worm, or maggot, and it probes the air for an inch or two through the opening in the pipe. It doesn't appear immediately threatening, merely bizarre.


----------



## Shayuri (Feb 5, 2013)

After recovering her composure, Whisper squints closer at the thing, then surmises, "I think it may be part of something larger."

She looks one way, then the other, eyeballing the sheer size and complexity of the pipes. 

"Best not to touch it, I think. No telling how many of these pipes its inside."

The sorceror steps back away from the little digit and collects herself. "It's a maze down here. We'll get lost unless we mark the path we take."


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Feb 5, 2013)

"Agreed.  And we need to maintain a light source, lest we be eaten by a grue or some other such creature." Doral casts _dancing lights_ and walks towards the various openings and peers through, attempting to detect any sounds or smells revealing what each may contain.

OOC: Perception at 27, Listen at 21.
http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/3908381/


----------



## Dr Simon (Feb 6, 2013)

Kraken, about the poke the maggot-thing, steps back at Whisper's command.

"Y'know, I can't help feeling like when we were inside that giant skeleton," he says. "Feels kind of like we're in a living thing, eh?" He points to the probing tendril. "Back on Tempest Isle we used to have these flies, laid their eggs under your skin and then the maggots'd eat their way out. Nasty little buggers. Reckon this is something like that, only for walking cities, eh?"


----------



## Shayuri (Feb 10, 2013)

"Maybe," she replies, giving the little fleshy pseudopod a wary look. "But given the nature of where we are, I'd say this is probably a good deal worse than anything you've ever seen on Tempest Island. My first impression is that it's like an...an eel. They swim into narrow holes in rocks when they're small, and grow large inside them. Then they lash out at anything that gets close...but their bodies are anchored in the rock, so they can't be pulled free."

Whisper shakes her head. "It's all speculation at this point. Lets see if we can keep it that way."


----------



## SelcSilverhand (Feb 12, 2013)

Deuce Traveler said:


> "Agreed.  And we need to maintain a light source, lest we be eaten by a grue or some other such creature." Doral casts _dancing lights_ and walks towards the various openings and peers through, attempting to detect any sounds or smells revealing what each may contain.
> 
> OOC: Perception at 27, Listen at 21.
> http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/3908381/




Picking one of the three openings leaving this chamber, Doral pauses and extends his senses as best he can. His lights reveal a narrow tunnel packed with pipes. The air is humid and has a slight organic odor. Faint, sporadic hissing, popping, and banging can be heard echoing down the tunnel. Repeating at the other entrances reveals similar results at one, the other seems to be quieter and with fewer pipes.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Feb 13, 2013)

"I am all for this quieter tunnel.  It will be harder for the creatures of this place to ambush us, if that is their intent."


----------



## Dr Simon (Feb 14, 2013)

"I'll go along with that, Doral mate," says Kraken, "even though I reckon all the fun stuff's down the other two, eh?"


----------



## Shayuri (Feb 14, 2013)

"We'll have to discuss our definitions of 'fun' sometime," posits Whisper wryly, "But since we're not here for fun to begin with, I'll agree with Doral. Lets try this way first. We can always come back to the 'Fun Tunnel' later if need be."


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Feb 15, 2013)

"What would you call it, Kraken?  A hootinanny?"  Doral asks in an attempt to egg Kraken on and pester Whisper some more.  He takes the lead, keeping his eye out for trouble.


----------



## Dr Simon (Feb 15, 2013)

"I like the sound of 'Fun Tunnel' myself," says Kraken. He follows Doral with his falchion at the ready.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Feb 16, 2013)

Dr Simon said:


> "I like the sound of 'Fun Tunnel' myself," says Kraken. He follows Doral with his falchion at the ready.




Doral almost stumbles mid-stride at that.  "Aye.  That indeed has its merits."


----------



## SelcSilverhand (Feb 18, 2013)

You follow the twisting passageway a short distance until you reach a bulkhead door. The outside is stained around the edges where it opens into a room just beyond. It looks to be a small office space / tool storage. The first thing that draws your eye is the bloodstains on the floor. The sight fills you with a sense of foreboding. You enter the room carefully, on the lookout for signs of more mutated rat creatures. After taking the time to check all the nooks and crannies you settle down a bit. The room has a small cot, a workbench, a rack of tools, and a locker with blue work clothes, belts, and other accessories. Doral is drawn to a table attached to one wall covered in notes and diagrams. After a few minutes of review he produces a potentially useful diagram. It shows a series of pipe and cable runs throughout this level of the Archon. This utility section services approximately one quarter of the ship. It meanders over a large area and is filled with numerous corridors. Doral believes he can navigate the passages to one of the several symbols that show a descending tunnel which he believes will lead deeper into the bowels of the city-ship. While he examines the document, Whisper locates something on the floor under a stool near the bloodstains. It looks to be a small duty log. Flipping to the last entry she finds several entries written years ago on the Day of Mourning. She reads it aloud...


"We engaged the Cyrans at 1053. Several hours into our engagement with something happened. A few of the service teams were up top when a wall of clouds stretching from horizon to horizon rolled in. We buttoned up just in time. When it reached us the whole ship dropped. We weren't fully braced for something like that and my crews are reporting numerous injuries but so far nothing we can't handle. A few men popped the hatch to see what was going on. They stopped answering us within a few seconds of leaving the ladder. We sealed up again and I put out the order that everyone is to sit tight until we get the all clear."

"It's been hours now. The cores are still dormant. The mage-wrights can't awaken them. It's as if part of their bindings had failed and they were no longer compelled to obey us. I've handed out emergency light stones and rations from the stores to keep everyone calm. Word has been circulating from on high that no one is to go outside."

3 days after
"Crew discipline is slipping. We've been down for three days now. I've had crews working to repair damage throughout the ship from the crash but some of them have been failing to report back in at the end of the shift. I've had their supervisors check all the usual smoke spots but they can't be found. The ship is only so big, they will turn up. When they do I will march them before the captain to be strung up for dereliction of duty to king and country. A few necks on the chopping block will keep the rest in line."

7 days after
"Something is definitely wrong. More of my crews have gone missing in the lowest tunnels. Many of them were loyal, competent, and hard working even after the crash. I don't think they deserted. Maybe the mists got inside. It is still enveloping the ship. We're beached like a whale. Only we can't get off. Everyone that tries to reach the surface level never comes back. The captain is still issuing orders, demanding that we get the Archon back in the air. I've almost got the major flow lines repaired for two of the cores. We'll be ready when the mage-wrights sort this out."

9 days after
Here the authors handwriting becomes unsteady
"We're under attack. There are things in the tunnels now. Some of them look humanoid but all wrong. One of them had Jr. Tech Smithfield's face. It was horrible. Everyone headed for the dormitories where most of security has been focused to protect the civilians. I can't reach it. There was only the surface access ladder or storage 243f. I've got a bit of food here but no water. There are some heavy wrenches though. When it gets quiet I'll make a run for it."

There are no further entries after this point.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Feb 19, 2013)

After a brief and uncomfortable silence Doral says, "None of us were under the delusions that this task would be easy.  I would guess we shall soon find these tunnel dwellers, unless they all ate each other by now.  What do you make of the descriptions?  Do you think we are hearing about undead or abberations?"


----------



## Shayuri (Feb 19, 2013)

Whisper shakes her head. "No telling," she replies quietly. "But he didn't say they looked dead...and some kind of uncontrolled mutation or twisting would be consistent with how the Mourning affected other things it didn't kill."

She takes a deep breath and puts the journal in her pouch. The notion of magic twisting a body against one's will was perhaps uncomfortably close to home for her.

"Lets make a copy or two of that map...at least the important parts. In case something happens to any one of us, the rest should be able to get out."


----------



## Dr Simon (Feb 19, 2013)

"Figures," says Kraken. "If those rats could be changed like that, I don't see why a man couldn't also be affected, eh? So far, though, all we've seen are blood stains and no sign of people."


----------



## SelcSilverhand (Feb 25, 2013)

You return to the labyrinthine tunnel system below the city and begin making your way towards the next level. The pipes around you hiss, groan, pop, rattle, and squeal in an unnerving fashion. Set at regular intervals are mage-light stones that are supposed to glow for ages, but they appear to be affected by the twisted magics of the Mournlands. The ones that still work flicker weakly or strobe madly. Twice you are forced to backtrack due to metal debris filling the hallway or hot steam venting into a tunnel. There are more signs of struggle here in the tunnels. "Fresh" blood splatters the walls or is streaked across the floors though you still haven't seen any bodies. You take your time, checking the floors, ceilings, and all the nooks and crannies for anything dangerous. There are many side tunnels that you leave unexplored by necessity which makes you slightly uneasy knowing that anything could be lurking farther down them.

After navigating the tunnels for a good twenty minutes Kraken suddenly raises a fist to signal a halt. Dimly outlined by a flickering light farther down the tunnel at the next intersection stands a figure. It looks man-sized and shaped, but you cannot tell much more than that.


```
# #
# #
# ####
#?  
# ####
# #
# #
# #
# #
# #
# #
# #
#K#
#D#
#W#
#M#
# #
# #
# #
```


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Feb 26, 2013)

Doral is already on edge by the old blood that never had the good decency to dry and brown.  "Hold Kraken.  We have every reason to believe that whoever that is may not have an interest to see us continue breathing.  You!  Over there!  Stand and declare yourself!"

If the figure does not move or respond, Doral takes out his _hand of the mage_ fetish and tries to use it to poke hard at him to see if it is a living being or a dummy set up in front of the party.


----------



## Dr Simon (Feb 26, 2013)

Kraken pauses, sword at the ready.

"Reckon we've found our first crew member," he whispers over his shoulder to Doral.

OOC: Ready an attack in case the figure charges the group or makes any similar move.


----------



## SelcSilverhand (Feb 28, 2013)

The figure turns towards the group. It sways for a moment before moving forward at a steady pace. The sound of clanging metal follows it. It passes a steam cloud bank and comes close enough to view clearly. The person is horribly disfigured. A thick "tentacle" grows from its stomach, wraps up and over its shoulder, and disappears somewhere into the back of the neck. Its muscles are overly developed for its size and are visible through tears in a grimy blue jumpsuit. In one hand it grips a heavy wrench that drags along the metal deck. It opens its mouth and speaks in a bizarrely mutli-tonal voice, "Your flesh will welcome us." It raises its wrench as it surges forward!


```
# #
# #
# ####
#  
# ####
# #
# #
# #
# #
#?#
# #
# #
#K#
#D#
#W#
#M#
# #
# #
# #
```


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Feb 28, 2013)

The action in front causes the beguiler to snap out of his growing anxiety.  "Kraken, I am left to wonder why so many people and creatures react this way when they see you."

Doral moves his hands off to Kraken's right side and fires off a spell of _color spray_ at the attacker.

OOC: Only a 9 initiative.  http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/3948458/[/color]
DC for the spell is DC 15.


----------



## SelcSilverhand (Mar 5, 2013)

The creature staggers forward the final few steps between it and Kraken. Doral unleashes a multicolored spray of magic at it but it continues advancing unhindered. Kraken moves his falchion in a rapid series of cuts, opening up gaping wounds across the creatures chest. An abhorrent mixture of red blood, green slime, and yellow mucus gushes from the wounds. Still the creature moves forward until it is standing directly in front of the group. It's stomach and chest cavity heaves and it opens its mouth inhumanly wide. WHaRGableug! It vomits forth a spray of disgusting slime and thin wiggling shapes that coats Kraken and Doral. 

Doral, Kraken:
You are stunned for a second by the disgusting attack before you realize your skin is starting to burn. Looking down at your arms and chest you can see the bile is filled with dozens of small wiggling worms. Their squirming forms begin to burrow...
OOC: DC17 fortitude save, failure causes you to be sickened and take some damage.

Round 2...

OOC / Rolls
[SBLOCK]
1d20+9=16 (Will Save)
Kraken Readied Attack (1d20+12=19, 1d20+9=23, 2d4+6=11, 2d4+6=9)
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Dr Simon (Mar 5, 2013)

"Bloody oath!" says Kraken. "Flamin' chunder attack!"

He shrugs off the effects of the vile attack and counterstrikes, but it has evidently shaken him as it takes him a few swings to get his eye in.

"Makin' me angry, mate," he says to the rotting creature before him.

[sblock=OOC]
Fortitude Save 1d20+10=19

Initiative 1d20+6=9

Attack 1 1d20+12=14
Damage 1 2d4+6=9
Attack 2 1d20+9=21
Damage 2 2d4+6=10
[/sblock]


----------



## SelcSilverhand (Mar 9, 2013)

Doral cries out as the worms find a foothold and begin burrowing into flesh. Midian transforms into his normal form and reaches past Whisper to grab him and pull him away. Midian quickly begins using a thin blade from his healers kit to cut the worms away before they completely disappear under the skin. Doral moans and writhes as the worms are removed one by one.

Kraken's first swing misses but his second connects and lays a long furrow open between the creatures thigh and lower abdomen. More blood and disgusting fluids spray forth from severed veins and tissue. 

The creature unsteadily raises the heavy piece of metal over its head and swings at Kraken. It's blow comes down hard on his shoulder, the leather and padding doing little to cushion such a powerful blow. 

Whisper had held back her magics, waiting to see if they could take down this creature without expending precious magical energy. Seeing Kraken take a deadly hit spurs her into action. She points past him and calls out the spell to summon missiles of force. They dart past Kraken and blast four holes into the creature. They punch through hard enough to leave ragged holes through which you can see the corridor behind it. Despite the heavy damage the creature has taken it remains standing and begins to raise the wrench again with a strangled howl of rage!

OOC
[SBLOCK]
Doral Fortitude save (1d20+3=15)
Worm damage (1d4=3)
Midian Heal Check (1d20+6=22)
Magic Missile (1d4+1=2, 1d4+1=5, 1d4+1=2, 1d4+1=2)
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Mar 11, 2013)

Doral takes a step back further while nursing his arm.  He is going to need someone to take a closer look at the infestation.  "It brushed through my illusions.  I shall utilize something more reliable."

OOC: Taking out my _wand of magic missiles_.

12 damage. http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/3967785/


----------



## SelcSilverhand (Mar 12, 2013)

The second volley of magical missiles tears through the creature, spraying the passageway beyond it in gore. The creature's growl cuts off abruptly as it sags to its knees, and topples over. The wrench drops to the metal deck with a clang as it slips from lifeless fingers.


----------



## Dr Simon (Mar 12, 2013)

OOC: How much damage did Kraken take? I'm hoping when you say "deadly" it's hyperbole...


----------



## SelcSilverhand (Mar 13, 2013)

OOC: Kraken took 4 points of damage from the wrench while Doral took 3 points of damage from the worms.


----------



## Shayuri (Mar 13, 2013)

(OOC - Argh, sorry...been having a lot of trouble keeping up with my games lately!)

Whisper holds still for a moment, her breath still coming fast as she scans the shadows around the pipes and listens for any sign of more movement. When nothing else comes, she manages to relax a little.

With infinite revulsion, she approaches the fallen creature and tries to diffidently nudge it onto its back so she can get a better look at what the Mourning has wrought upon it.


----------



## SelcSilverhand (Mar 13, 2013)

Whisper shoves and pushes the creature until she can roll it over onto its back. The features of the creature are revolting up close. It clearly was human though its features are twisted now. The face is stretched and discolored towards the massive "tentacle" running from its guts to its neck. On closer examination the body structure looks very similar to a bot fly larvae or some sort of giant maggot. At first glance it looks like a separate organism attached like a parasite but soon your opinion begins to change. It looks too integrated for that; more like a symbiote. Near the guts it branches out to various organs that are now exposed from Kraken's scimitar. It's "head" is buried into the nervous system around the brain stem and down the spine. The muscles are over developed lending the impression that the creature has great strength.


----------



## Dr Simon (Mar 14, 2013)

Kraken looks over Whisper's shoulder whilst he cleans his blade and wipes the muck from his face the best he can.

"I had to mention the maggots didn't I, eh?" he says. "Reckon the next thing we meet will be a giant schooner of beer, eh?" he announces hopefully to the universe at large. With a shrug he turns to Doral and claps a friendly hand on his shoulder whilst helping to pick off a few worms. "You okay mate?" he says.

[sblock=OOC]

Heal check on Doral in case of infestation.  1d20+8=10. 
[/sblock]


----------



## SelcSilverhand (Mar 14, 2013)

Kraken carefully examines Doral's wounds and finds that the wounds appear clear. The worms themselves look fragile, especially around the head. If not removed carefully they may have left portions of their bodies in the wounds similar to a tick's head.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Mar 14, 2013)

"I am alright for now, but these worms cannot be for the good.  Perhaps this is how the symbiote spreads, which likely means I am now infected.  I would appreciate any help in removing them short of taking the arm in its entirety."  Doral tries to maintain a steady voice, but he is obviously shaken with the implications of the infection.


----------



## SelcSilverhand (Mar 20, 2013)

Both Midian and Kraken do another check on Doral but are unable to locate any more of the flesh burrowing worms. A careful search of the mutant crewman uncovers a medallion with a crossed hammer and wrench on it. Other than that he carries nothing of interest. 

You continue down the corridors following your map with extreme care. Once as you passed an intersection Whisper signals a halt and stares hard down the passageway into the hissing steam. She could have sworn that something at the far end moved but when your lights are turned on it nothing was revealed. After a few tense moments you move onward. The tunnel system winds its way underneath the city streets until you finally reach a sealed hatch. Doral with a flash of insight, raises the medallion to the door and presses it against a brass plate nearby. The door hisses and slowly rises with the sound of heavy gears grinding together. Beyond you can see a stairwell leading downward. 
Behind you, Whisper hears a sound again. It sounds like dozens of scuttling rat feet moving through the pipes. It is accompanied by harsh squeaks and hisses as the creatures pass by. The last break in the pipe you saw was only a dozen yards away. You quickly move through the doorway and activate the medallion again to close the hatchway behind you before the hunting creatures can escape the pipes.
You make your way slowly down the stairwell until you reach the next level. A small chamber that looks something like a security checkpoint stands between you and another hatch. There is a large enclosed booth with darkened glass facing you with a closed door. A couple of slots for missile weapons faces both ways to cover enemies approaching. Something black and slimy looking is oozing out from under the booths door. Doral tries the medallion on the next hatch leaving this chamber but it just crackles and fails to open.


----------



## jkason (Mar 22, 2013)

Truth be told, while his elemental form had its advantages, he'd been almost relieved when he needed to return to his humanity to aid Doral. Ever since entering the Archon, he'd felt as if he were being ... twisted. Even moreso than in the mournlands proper. He didn't know if it was all in his head, or some repercussion of maintaining an alternate form for so long, but it took inordinate amounts of effort for him to maintain focus. 

Having "his" body back seemed to be helping. He still couldn't shake the unending sense of dread being down in the dark tunnels caused, but there was a center to him now, and he clung to it despearately. He would not let this place twist him as it so clearly had its former inhabitants. 

But managing to live up to that determination meant they had to survive.

"Okay, since it seems like there's no avoiding getting you messy, Kraken, let's see if we can at least keep you from feeling some of the sting of these things that keep popping up," he whispers, and even the druid himself seems a bit startled to hear himself speak. 

He pulls a bit of holly from his belt pouch, swiping it quickly across Kraken's shoulders, saying something that sounds a bit like the skittering of chitonous legs across the ground. Kraken feels a shudder up his spine, but this quickly passes

[sblock=ooc]Still struggling to get back to normal on posting, but I'm at least caught up on reading. I don't imagine it's natural, but +13 Know: Nature check to see if Midian recognizes the black gunk.  Also, casting Delay Poison on Kraken: 8 hr duration.[/sblock] [sblock=mini-stats]
	
	



```
[b]HP:[/b] 66/66       
[b]AC:[/b] 21        [b]AC(T):[/b] 14    [b]AC(FF):[/b] 18 
Wildshape base AC: 15
Medium/Huge Animal AC: 17
Medium Magical Beast AC: 19
[b]Medium Air Elemental AC: 20, Reflex save: +8[/b]

Conditions: Resinous Skin (80 min duration. Not sure if this is expired? DR 5 / piercing). for Kraken: Delay Poison (8 hrs)

[b]Init:[/b] +02
[b]BAB:[/b] +6/+1     [b]CMB/CMD:[/b] +8/22     [b]ACP:[/b] -3     
[b]Perception:[/b] +17

Saving Throw    Base   Mod   Misc*  Total
Fort:            06     1     +2    +9      
Ref:             02     2     +2    +6       
Will:            06     6     +2    +14

* Cloak +2
Conditional: +4 vs. spell-like fey & plant effects (Resist Nature's Lure)
Resist Cold 10
 
[b]Weapon                  Attack   Damage     Critical[/b]
Shortspear................+8.....1d6+2.........x2
Shortspear, full attack...+8/+3..1d6+2/1d6+2...x2
Shortspear, thrown........+8.....1d6+1.........x2, range 20'
Sling.....................+8.....1d4+2.........x2, range 50'
Sling, full attack........+8/+3..1d4+2/1d4+2...x2, range 50'

[b]Surge:[/b] 8/9 remaining (CMB +14)

Magical Feats: Spell Focus (Conj), Augment Summoning, Natural Spell

[b]Spells:[/b]
0st Level / DC16/17 6 Day : Create Water, Detect Magic, Detect Poison, Mending, Stabilize, Spark
1st Level / DC17/18 4+2+D Day : Endure Elements, Entangle, Feather Step, Liberating Command, Ray of Sickening, Faerie Fire, Obscuring mist(D)
2nd Level / DC18/19 3+2+D Day : [s]Delay Poison[/s], Frigid Touch, Lesser Restoration, Resist Energy, [s]Stone Call[/s], Slipstream(D)
3rd Level / DC19/20 3+1+D Day : Call Lightning*, Hide Campsite, Neutralize Poison, [s]Resinous Skin[/s], Water Walk(D) 
4th Level / DC20/21 2+1+D Day : Dispel Magic, Freedom of Movement, Geyser, Control Water(D)

* attuned to empowered spell shard
** Eberron shard can recall evocation spells up to 4th level: 2/2 remaining

[b]Wand charges:[/b] 27/28 remaining.
[b]Wild Shape:[/b] 1/3 remaining
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Mar 22, 2013)

Whisper frowns as the studies the room.

"A checkpoint," she decides. "The controls to open the hatch would be..." She looks over at the oozing booth.

"In there. Of course."


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Mar 23, 2013)

Doral puts on his goggles and studies the oozing booth.  "I would hope there is a better way around, but it does seem unlikely."

http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/3987844/
Perception Check = 38


----------



## SelcSilverhand (Mar 26, 2013)

Midian studies the black fluid coming from under the door. It does not appear alive though it reeks terribly. Prodding it with the tip of his weapon elicits no response. Doral comes up next to him and studies the area carefully. There is no sound coming from inside the booth and from what he can see it will be fairly easy to open.


----------



## jkason (Mar 26, 2013)

*Midian Rightson, human druid*

Midian relaxes a bit when the goo doesn't appear to respond, though he still doesn't seem especially enamored of the obvious next step.

"Well, I don't think it's an ooze, at least, but let's at least see if I can figure out any other hidden nastiness to it..." he says, quickly cycling through both is magical and poisonous detection orisons. If he finds anything, he reports it to the others. If not, he shrugs and says, "So, I think we might be stuck having to break into this thing. Who wants to take the first whack?"

[sblock=ooc]As above: cast Detect Magic to study the goo, then Detect Poison.[/sblock]

 [sblock=mini-stats]
	
	



```
[b]HP:[/b] 66/66       
[b]AC:[/b] 21        [b]AC(T):[/b] 14    [b]AC(FF):[/b] 18 
Wildshape base AC: 15
Medium/Huge Animal AC: 17
Medium Magical Beast AC: 19
Medium Air Elemental AC: 20, Reflex save: +8

Conditions: Resinous Skin (80 min duration. Not sure if this is expired? DR 5 / piercing). for Kraken: Delay Poison (8 hrs)

[b]Init:[/b] +02
[b]BAB:[/b] +6/+1     [b]CMB/CMD:[/b] +8/22     [b]ACP:[/b] -3     
[b]Perception:[/b] +17

Saving Throw    Base   Mod   Misc*  Total
Fort:            06     1     +2    +9      
Ref:             02     2     +2    +6       
Will:            06     6     +2    +14

* Cloak +2
Conditional: +4 vs. spell-like fey & plant effects (Resist Nature's Lure)
Resist Cold 10
 
[b]Weapon                  Attack   Damage     Critical[/b]
Shortspear................+8.....1d6+2.........x2
Shortspear, full attack...+8/+3..1d6+2/1d6+2...x2
Shortspear, thrown........+8.....1d6+1.........x2, range 20'
Sling.....................+8.....1d4+2.........x2, range 50'
Sling, full attack........+8/+3..1d4+2/1d4+2...x2, range 50'

[b]Surge:[/b] 8/9 remaining (CMB +14)

Magical Feats: Spell Focus (Conj), Augment Summoning, Natural Spell

[b]Spells:[/b]
0st Level / DC16/17 6 Day : Create Water, Detect Magic, Detect Poison, Mending, Stabilize, Spark
1st Level / DC17/18 4+2+D Day : Endure Elements, Entangle, Feather Step, Liberating Command, Ray of Sickening, Faerie Fire, Obscuring mist(D)
2nd Level / DC18/19 3+2+D Day : [s]Delay Poison[/s], Frigid Touch, Lesser Restoration, Resist Energy, [s]Stone Call[/s], Slipstream(D)
3rd Level / DC19/20 3+1+D Day : Call Lightning*, Hide Campsite, Neutralize Poison, [s]Resinous Skin[/s], Water Walk(D) 
4th Level / DC20/21 2+1+D Day : Dispel Magic, Freedom of Movement, Geyser, Control Water(D)

* attuned to empowered spell shard
** Eberron shard can recall evocation spells up to 4th level: 2/2 remaining

[b]Wand charges:[/b] 27/28 remaining.
[b]Wild Shape:[/b] 1/3 remaining
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Dr Simon (Mar 26, 2013)

Kraken shrugs his broad shoulders.

"Seein' as I'm covered in $#!+ anyway," he says, "may as well be me, eh?" He mutters a quick prayer to his ancestors and steps up to the door to pull it open.

[sblock=OOC]
Casting _guidance_, open door.

Strength check (including guidance) 1d20+4=12.
[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Mar 26, 2013)

"Wait," Whisper says. "Everyone back off a little. Let me see if I can do this from a safer distance."

She steps out of the path of the doorway and casts a cantrip, trying to wiggle the door loose from the far side of the room.

(Mage Hand first...see if it's unlocked. )


----------



## Dr Simon (Mar 27, 2013)

Kraken steps back and gives Whisper a nod of acquiescence.

"Be my guest," he says with a grin.


----------



## SelcSilverhand (Apr 1, 2013)

Whisper squares off against the door. She extends one hand into mid air and begins to turn it with the same motion she would use on a door. A shimmering in the air around the door appears as she works her telekinetic will. The door slowly slides aside into the wall next to it. Streamers of black slime stretch like cheese across the opening; getting longer and longer until they snap and splatter. Inside the booth looks like a nightmare spiders lair made of slimy black tendrils. They radiate from a large black mass of tendrils shaped like a cocoon in one corner of the ceiling. You can see a chair and several small desks and another door on the far side of the room. The tendrils run in such a way that only a very dexterous person could hope to navigate the room without touching the slimy streamers.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Apr 3, 2013)

"Does anyone have a fire handy?  Mayhaps we can burn the slime away.  It is not as if we are here for paper documents."  Doral offers.  Unfortunately he lacks even flint and steel to offer.


----------



## Dr Simon (Apr 5, 2013)

Kraken shrugs off his pack and rummages around, producing a tinderbox. 

"I can start a fire, but we'll need something to burn, eh?" he says, looking around for anything flammable.


----------



## jkason (Apr 5, 2013)

"I could summon a small fire elemental, as well, if we think that stuff fire-prone..."

[sblock=ooc]Selc, did the Detect Magic or Detect Poison cantrips show up anything?[/sblock]


[sblock=mini-stats]
	
	



```
[b]HP:[/b] 66/66       
[b]AC:[/b] 21        [b]AC(T):[/b] 14    [b]AC(FF):[/b] 18 
Wildshape base AC: 15
Medium/Huge Animal AC: 17
Medium Magical Beast AC: 19
Medium Air Elemental AC: 20, Reflex save: +8

Conditions: Resinous Skin (80 min duration. Not sure if this is expired? DR 5 / piercing). for Kraken: Delay Poison (8 hrs)

[b]Init:[/b] +02
[b]BAB:[/b] +6/+1     [b]CMB/CMD:[/b] +8/22     [b]ACP:[/b] -3     
[b]Perception:[/b] +17

Saving Throw    Base   Mod   Misc*  Total
Fort:            06     1     +2    +9      
Ref:             02     2     +2    +6       
Will:            06     6     +2    +14

* Cloak +2
Conditional: +4 vs. spell-like fey & plant effects (Resist Nature's Lure)
Resist Cold 10
 
[b]Weapon                  Attack   Damage     Critical[/b]
Shortspear................+8.....1d6+2.........x2
Shortspear, full attack...+8/+3..1d6+2/1d6+2...x2
Shortspear, thrown........+8.....1d6+1.........x2, range 20'
Sling.....................+8.....1d4+2.........x2, range 50'
Sling, full attack........+8/+3..1d4+2/1d4+2...x2, range 50'

[b]Surge:[/b] 8/9 remaining (CMB +14)

Magical Feats: Spell Focus (Conj), Augment Summoning, Natural Spell

[b]Spells:[/b]
0st Level / DC16/17 6 Day : Create Water, Detect Magic, Detect Poison, Mending, Stabilize, Spark
1st Level / DC17/18 4+2+D Day : Endure Elements, Entangle, Feather Step, Liberating Command, Ray of Sickening, Faerie Fire, Obscuring mist(D)
2nd Level / DC18/19 3+2+D Day : [s]Delay Poison[/s], Frigid Touch, Lesser Restoration, Resist Energy, [s]Stone Call[/s], Slipstream(D)
3rd Level / DC19/20 3+1+D Day : Call Lightning*, Hide Campsite, Neutralize Poison, [s]Resinous Skin[/s], Water Walk(D) 
4th Level / DC20/21 2+1+D Day : Dispel Magic, Freedom of Movement, Geyser, Control Water(D)

* attuned to empowered spell shard
** Eberron shard can recall evocation spells up to 4th level: 2/2 remaining

[b]Wand charges:[/b] 27/28 remaining.
[b]Wild Shape:[/b] 1/3 remaining
```
[/sblock]


----------



## SelcSilverhand (Apr 7, 2013)

Searching around you find an old tarp and some machinery oil stacked in one corner of the staircase. Doral soaks the tarp and gives it to Kraken who approaches the security booth. He tosses it through the opening towards the cocoon. The tendrils pulse like veins as the weight of the tarp hits them. Quickly Kraken uses his tinderbox to light the nearest edge of the tarp on fire. Soon the whole thing goes up in smoky flames. As it burns you suddenly hear a high pitched keening wail. The cocoon opens up and you get a glimpse of something child sized with long limbs thrashing about. The creature struggles somewhere in the depth of the booth, knocking things over as it desperately tries to escape the flames and smoke. There is a loud metallic clang and a second later everything goes quiet. The smoke is so thick from the oil that you are forced to retreat a distance while you wait for it to burn out. While you watch the smoke, you note that it seems to be drawn to patches of the ceiling with numerous perforations in the surface. You surmise that it must be a system by which fresh air is drawn throughout the city-ship. 
After a time, the smoke has cleared enough that you can approach. Peering cautiously inside the booth reveals that most of the tendrils and cocoon have been burnt to a blackened crisp. There is no sign of the creature. A little more exploration reveals a grate ripped from the wall exposing a tiny air duct. It is hard to picture something squeezing through there but it was the only place the creature could have gone. You search the debris carefully and come up with a medallion depicting the Brelish coat of arms. Inside the booth are two more bronze hemispheres built into a desk. Doral touches the medallion to one experimentally. There is a soft wooshing noise behind you. A door in the wall, previously hidden by the tendrils and cocoon, now stands open. A red mage light glows in the ceiling illuminating a small closet. Armament racks adorn the walls for swords, armor, and crossbows. Most of the racks are empty though there are a few shortswords, leather armor, and a repeating light crossbow on the wall.

OOC
[SBLOCK]
Nothing on the magic or poison. When the closet opens however the weapons, armor, and crossbow all glow.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Shayuri (Apr 7, 2013)

"An armory maybe," Whisper opines, giving the air duct the creature escaped through a sour scowl. The scowl quickly turns brighter though as she realizes the auras. "The weapons are magical as well."


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Apr 9, 2013)

Doral nods in approval.  "This may not be what we were looking for, but it is quite welcome just the same."  Doral puts on his goggles and takes a closer look at the magical items.

OOC: Casting _detect magic_ and using spellcraft to try and learn what he can.  Which is the most powerful of the items or shows the strongest aura?  What type of spell schools have been used on the items?

Edit: Forgot my roll: http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/4018072/
Total of 15 for Spellcraft Check


----------



## SelcSilverhand (Apr 10, 2013)

OOC
[SBLOCK]
The sword has two auras, a transmutation and a conjuration aura. 
The armor has a faint transmutation aura
The crossbow has two auras, a transmutation and a conjuration aura.
You would guess that the sword and crossbow have the same enchantments.

Spellcraft DC21
[SBLOCK]
The sword and crossbow are +1, Bane: Human
The armor is +2
[/SBLOCK]
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Apr 10, 2013)

Doral says, "The weapons and suit of armor all have typical transmutation auras, but the sword and crossbow also have conjurations cast upon them.  I cannot tell anything more, though another may have better luck."


----------



## jkason (Apr 11, 2013)

*Midian Rightson, human druid*

"I'll admit I'm better with plants than spells, but let's give it a go. At the very least, I don't imagine they kept cursed weapons around in the locker.  Or so I hope," he says, turning his sight to try to study the weapons.

[sblock=ooc]I can't get IC to come up for me, and looks like the EN roller died with the previous site. Midian has a +7 Spellcraft if you want to roll for him. Unlikely he'll get it, but can't hurt to try.[/sblock]


[sblock=mini-stats]
	
	



```
[b]HP:[/b] 66/66       
[b]AC:[/b] 21        [b]AC(T):[/b] 14    [b]AC(FF):[/b] 18 
Wildshape base AC: 15
Medium/Huge Animal AC: 17
Medium Magical Beast AC: 19
Medium Air Elemental AC: 20, Reflex save: +8

Conditions: Resinous Skin (80 min duration. Not sure if this is expired? DR 5 / piercing). for Kraken: Delay Poison (8 hrs)

[b]Init:[/b] +02
[b]BAB:[/b] +6/+1     [b]CMB/CMD:[/b] +8/22     [b]ACP:[/b] -3     
[b]Perception:[/b] +17

Saving Throw    Base   Mod   Misc*  Total
Fort:            06     1     +2    +9      
Ref:             02     2     +2    +6       
Will:            06     6     +2    +14

* Cloak +2
Conditional: +4 vs. spell-like fey & plant effects (Resist Nature's Lure)
Resist Cold 10
 
[b]Weapon                  Attack   Damage     Critical[/b]
Shortspear................+8.....1d6+2.........x2
Shortspear, full attack...+8/+3..1d6+2/1d6+2...x2
Shortspear, thrown........+8.....1d6+1.........x2, range 20'
Sling.....................+8.....1d4+2.........x2, range 50'
Sling, full attack........+8/+3..1d4+2/1d4+2...x2, range 50'

[b]Surge:[/b] 8/9 remaining (CMB +14)

Magical Feats: Spell Focus (Conj), Augment Summoning, Natural Spell

[b]Spells:[/b]
0st Level / DC16/17 6 Day : Create Water, Detect Magic, Detect Poison, Mending, Stabilize, Spark
1st Level / DC17/18 4+2+D Day : Endure Elements, Entangle, Feather Step, Liberating Command, Ray of Sickening, Faerie Fire, Obscuring mist(D)
2nd Level / DC18/19 3+2+D Day : [s]Delay Poison[/s], Frigid Touch, Lesser Restoration, Resist Energy, [s]Stone Call[/s], Slipstream(D)
3rd Level / DC19/20 3+1+D Day : Call Lightning*, Hide Campsite, Neutralize Poison, [s]Resinous Skin[/s], Water Walk(D) 
4th Level / DC20/21 2+1+D Day : Dispel Magic, Freedom of Movement, Geyser, Control Water(D)

* attuned to empowered spell shard
** Eberron shard can recall evocation spells up to 4th level: 2/2 remaining

[b]Wand charges:[/b] 27/28 remaining.
[b]Wild Shape:[/b] 1/3 remaining
```
[/sblock]


----------



## SelcSilverhand (Apr 15, 2013)

Midian carefully examines the sword and crossbow. The enchantments are the same on both, they look to be bane weapons focused on humans. The leather armor has a stronger enchantment aura but otherwise has no other special qualities.

OOC: weapons are +1 with bane human, the leather armor is +3


----------



## Shayuri (Apr 15, 2013)

"Try touching that medallion to the other globe," Whisper suggests. "That might open the way through."


----------



## Dr Simon (Apr 16, 2013)

Kraken gives a grunt of agreement.

"The new toys are very nice, eh?" he says, "but we still need to find this crystal."


----------



## jkason (Apr 16, 2013)

Midian nods agreement. "Kraken, I expect the sword is best in your hands. I think my breastplate is probably as adquate as the leather, so I'll stick with the dragon hide. Doral, can you make use of it, or the crossbow?"  Once the equipment is quickly claimed, he joins the others in trying to get the exit opened. 


[sblock=mini-stats]
	
	



```
[b]HP:[/b] 66/66       
[b]AC:[/b] 21        [b]AC(T):[/b] 14    [b]AC(FF):[/b] 18 
Wildshape base AC: 15
Medium/Huge Animal AC: 17
Medium Magical Beast AC: 19
Medium Air Elemental AC: 20, Reflex save: +8

Conditions: Resinous Skin (80 min duration. Not sure if this is expired? DR 5 / piercing). for Kraken: Delay Poison (8 hrs)

[b]Init:[/b] +02
[b]BAB:[/b] +6/+1     [b]CMB/CMD:[/b] +8/22     [b]ACP:[/b] -3     
[b]Perception:[/b] +17

Saving Throw    Base   Mod   Misc*  Total
Fort:            06     1     +2    +9      
Ref:             02     2     +2    +6       
Will:            06     6     +2    +14

* Cloak +2
Conditional: +4 vs. spell-like fey & plant effects (Resist Nature's Lure)
Resist Cold 10
 
[b]Weapon                  Attack   Damage     Critical[/b]
Shortspear................+8.....1d6+2.........x2
Shortspear, full attack...+8/+3..1d6+2/1d6+2...x2
Shortspear, thrown........+8.....1d6+1.........x2, range 20'
Sling.....................+8.....1d4+2.........x2, range 50'
Sling, full attack........+8/+3..1d4+2/1d4+2...x2, range 50'

[b]Surge:[/b] 8/9 remaining (CMB +14)

Magical Feats: Spell Focus (Conj), Augment Summoning, Natural Spell

[b]Spells:[/b]
0st Level / DC16/17 6 Day : Create Water, Detect Magic, Detect Poison, Mending, Stabilize, Spark
1st Level / DC17/18 4+2+D Day : Endure Elements, Entangle, Feather Step, Liberating Command, Ray of Sickening, Faerie Fire, Obscuring mist(D)
2nd Level / DC18/19 3+2+D Day : [s]Delay Poison[/s], Frigid Touch, Lesser Restoration, Resist Energy, [s]Stone Call[/s], Slipstream(D)
3rd Level / DC19/20 3+1+D Day : Call Lightning*, Hide Campsite, Neutralize Poison, [s]Resinous Skin[/s], Water Walk(D) 
4th Level / DC20/21 2+1+D Day : Dispel Magic, Freedom of Movement, Geyser, Control Water(D)

* attuned to empowered spell shard
** Eberron shard can recall evocation spells up to 4th level: 2/2 remaining

[b]Wand charges:[/b] 27/28 remaining.
[b]Wild Shape:[/b] 1/3 remaining
```
[/sblock]


----------



## SelcSilverhand (Apr 22, 2013)

OOC - Working on a big update now, been slammed at work all last week.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Apr 22, 2013)

Doral shakes his head.  "Although these are excellent pieces of equipment, I would prefer to depend upon the armor I already possess for my personal protection and my wand for more distant foes."


----------



## jkason (Apr 23, 2013)

Midian nods. "Well, let's at least see if we can pack it away. Might be a reasonable bonus if and when we get out of this place," Midian offers.

[sblock=ooc]Looks like I never got Midian a Handy Haversack. Does anyone else have one we can store what we aren't using?[/sblock]


[sblock=mini-stats]
	
	



```
[b]HP:[/b] 66/66       
[b]AC:[/b] 21        [b]AC(T):[/b] 14    [b]AC(FF):[/b] 18 
Wildshape base AC: 15
Medium/Huge Animal AC: 17
Medium Magical Beast AC: 19
Medium Air Elemental AC: 20, Reflex save: +8

Conditions: Resinous Skin (80 min duration. Not sure if this is expired? DR 5 / piercing). for Kraken: Delay Poison (8 hrs)

[b]Init:[/b] +02
[b]BAB:[/b] +6/+1     [b]CMB/CMD:[/b] +8/22     [b]ACP:[/b] -3     
[b]Perception:[/b] +17

Saving Throw    Base   Mod   Misc*  Total
Fort:            06     1     +2    +9      
Ref:             02     2     +2    +6       
Will:            06     6     +2    +14

* Cloak +2
Conditional: +4 vs. spell-like fey & plant effects (Resist Nature's Lure)
Resist Cold 10
 
[b]Weapon                  Attack   Damage     Critical[/b]
Shortspear................+8.....1d6+2.........x2
Shortspear, full attack...+8/+3..1d6+2/1d6+2...x2
Shortspear, thrown........+8.....1d6+1.........x2, range 20'
Sling.....................+8.....1d4+2.........x2, range 50'
Sling, full attack........+8/+3..1d4+2/1d4+2...x2, range 50'

[b]Surge:[/b] 8/9 remaining (CMB +14)

Magical Feats: Spell Focus (Conj), Augment Summoning, Natural Spell

[b]Spells:[/b]
0st Level / DC16/17 6 Day : Create Water, Detect Magic, Detect Poison, Mending, Stabilize, Spark
1st Level / DC17/18 4+2+D Day : Endure Elements, Entangle, Feather Step, Liberating Command, Ray of Sickening, Faerie Fire, Obscuring mist(D)
2nd Level / DC18/19 3+2+D Day : [s]Delay Poison[/s], Frigid Touch, Lesser Restoration, Resist Energy, [s]Stone Call[/s], Slipstream(D)
3rd Level / DC19/20 3+1+D Day : Call Lightning*, Hide Campsite, Neutralize Poison, [s]Resinous Skin[/s], Water Walk(D) 
4th Level / DC20/21 2+1+D Day : Dispel Magic, Freedom of Movement, Geyser, Control Water(D)

* attuned to empowered spell shard
** Eberron shard can recall evocation spells up to 4th level: 2/2 remaining

[b]Wand charges:[/b] 27/28 remaining.
[b]Wild Shape:[/b] 1/3 remaining
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Dr Simon (Apr 25, 2013)

OOC: These are shortswords, right?

IC:
Kraken unsheathes one of the blades and stabs with it experimentally.

"Not as good as the one I've got, eh?" he says, "But a stubby like this might be useful in close quarters. Bane against humans, did you say? Well, if we meet anything as normal as that in this crazy place that could be useful."

He sheathes it again and straps the scabbard on, but readies his trusty falchion again once this is done.


----------



## SelcSilverhand (Apr 26, 2013)

Doral places the amulet against the keystone. There is a click and a hiss as the pins pull back. There is the sound of grinding in the walls as the door struggles open. It stops about halfway open but you are able to squeeze your way past it. You are now standing in a long hallway. It is broad, beige colored, and marked at intervals with flickering magelights. At the far end are a set of double doors, one of which has fallen ajar. You continue forward cautiously while checking for any signs of movement. Through the doors you find a crossroads of hallways. The floors are a thin cement while the ceilings are full of criss-crossing pipes and ducts so thick you can barely see the metal ceiling. A sign over the door you emerged from shows a wrench and hammer symbol. On the corridors around you are quills and parchment in different colors. Each one looks more or less the same. You turn right and proceed down the first corridor. It is lined with open doors through which you can see office spaces in disarray. Desks are tossed, papers scattered, and writing implements lie on the floor. Some doors are battered inward. Through these doors you can see grisly scenes of blood smeared walls. There are no bodies to be found; only very small bits. In one office space you stop to study more closely. In one corner of the room is a large bloody stain. It shows drag marks leading to the door where the body is hoisted and carried away. On the wall written in what looks like fresh blood are words. They are smeared and runny but Doral deciphers the message and reads it aloud to you. "We Are. We Are. We Are" repeating several times over. 
Moving onward you pass two more corridor intersections. The flickering lights play havoc on your senses. Several times you spot movement in the hallway only to find nothing there when you approach. The hissing, pinging, and banging of the steam pipes above your head do little to help your nerves. As you pass by a third corridor you hear a sudden scream close by. At the far end of another corridor you spot a humanoid figure dashing across the opening. It is closely pursued by two four-legged, canine sized creatures. The light is poor but the figure does not move in the shambling fashion of the crew member you saw earlier. Once they are out of sight you see a flash of red light and hear an animal cry out in pain. 

OOC
[SBLOCK]
Going into rounds. Posting order is your initiative order for this one. The corridor is approx 50' long to the next junction where you saw the running figures. 
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Apr 26, 2013)

Doral moves cautiously forwards, back to the far wall and wand out, waiting for one of the tanks to move past him.  "It would seem that there may be a fellow warm-blooded human here needing our assistance."


----------



## Dr Simon (Apr 30, 2013)

"Let's hope they're not full of those worms," says Kraken as he moves past, hustling down the corridor to the juction whilst ducking under pipes and ducts.

[sblock=OOC]
Use double move to reach the junction and then take a look at the situation.

Initiative 1d20+6=15
[/sblock]


----------



## SelcSilverhand (May 2, 2013)

As you round the corner the smell of burnt flesh assaults your nostrils. Just a few feet away lies the still writhing corpse of a canine-like creature. It is utterly lacking in fur and its skin is covered in lumps and fleshy protrusions. A mane of tentacles surround its head, which is nearly skeletal. Its muzzle is long like a greyhound with lips curled back to reveal jagged teeth. One baleful eye swivels to look at you. The halo of tentacles strain outward towards you and the charred body rises for a second before losing strength and collapsing. 
Down the corridor the second creature is 50' away advancing slowly upon a man at the far end. The figure raises a shaking hand but in his terror he drops a thin stick from his hand. The creature raises its head and unleashes a long, otherworldly howl that reverberates down the corridor. It then crouches and prepares to spring!


----------



## Shayuri (May 2, 2013)

Realizing that there's no time to risk missing, Whisper sends a quartet of _magic missiles_ sizzling down the corridor to slam one after the other into the creature's hindquarters. Not the most damaging weapon in her arsenal, but she hoped it would get the thing's attention!

(ah, inviscastle is back! 16 damage. http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/4033248/ )


----------



## Deuce Traveler (May 2, 2013)

Doral follows Whisper's suit, firing off his own wand at the creature about to spring. "If you hope to live you best be light on your feet, sir!  Hold for a few more seconds and we will have you safe."  To the others he whispers, "Maybe we shall finally gather answers to what is going on here."


----------



## jkason (May 6, 2013)

*Midian Rightson, human druid*

Midian swears under his breath as he realizes his best offensive magics will either take too long to call up, or put the victim at risk. 

Instead, he reaches forward in the air, and grabs at it, pulling backward as if he might be dragging a carpet. The floor of the tunnel between creature and victim suddenly pools with moisture, from which springs a large wave.

"Over here, boy. Come play with folks better suited," Midian says, yanking at the invisible tether. The wave crashes over the tentacled creature, threatening to push it back away from its intended target, and closer to the party.

[sblock=ooc]Let's try a Surge. It looks like Paizo still hasn't made any kind of erratta / ruling about the range. If Midian has to move closer to do it, he'll do that, but add in his drawing a weapon as part of the move, I guess. 

Drag maneuver to keep it from pouncing our only source of info:

Surge check (drag) vs. beastie (1d20+14=21)

[/sblock]


[sblock=mini-stats]
	
	



```
[b]HP:[/b] 66/66       
[b]AC:[/b] 21        [b]AC(T):[/b] 14    [b]AC(FF):[/b] 18 
Wildshape base AC: 15
Medium/Huge Animal AC: 17
Medium Magical Beast AC: 19
Medium Air Elemental AC: 20, Reflex save: +8

Conditions: Resinous Skin (80 min duration. Not sure if this is expired? DR 5 / piercing). for Kraken: Delay Poison (8 hrs)

[b]Init:[/b] +02
[b]BAB:[/b] +6/+1     [b]CMB/CMD:[/b] +8/22     [b]ACP:[/b] -3     
[b]Perception:[/b] +17

Saving Throw    Base   Mod   Misc*  Total
Fort:            06     1     +2    +9      
Ref:             02     2     +2    +6       
Will:            06     6     +2    +14

* Cloak +2
Conditional: +4 vs. spell-like fey & plant effects (Resist Nature's Lure)
Resist Cold 10
 
[b]Weapon                  Attack   Damage     Critical[/b]
Shortspear................+8.....1d6+2.........x2
Shortspear, full attack...+8/+3..1d6+2/1d6+2...x2
Shortspear, thrown........+8.....1d6+1.........x2, range 20'
Sling.....................+8.....1d4+2.........x2, range 50'
Sling, full attack........+8/+3..1d4+2/1d4+2...x2, range 50'

[b]Surge:[/b] 7/9 remaining (CMB +14)

Magical Feats: Spell Focus (Conj), Augment Summoning, Natural Spell

[b]Spells:[/b]
0st Level / DC16/17 6 Day : Create Water, Detect Magic, Detect Poison, Mending, Stabilize, Spark
1st Level / DC17/18 4+2+D Day : Endure Elements, Entangle, Feather Step, Liberating Command, Ray of Sickening, Faerie Fire, Obscuring mist(D)
2nd Level / DC18/19 3+2+D Day : [s]Delay Poison[/s], Frigid Touch, Lesser Restoration, Resist Energy, [s]Stone Call[/s], Slipstream(D)
3rd Level / DC19/20 3+1+D Day : Call Lightning*, Hide Campsite, Neutralize Poison, [s]Resinous Skin[/s], Water Walk(D) 
4th Level / DC20/21 2+1+D Day : Dispel Magic, Freedom of Movement, Geyser, Control Water(D)

* attuned to empowered spell shard
** Eberron shard can recall evocation spells up to 4th level: 2/2 remaining

[b]Wand charges:[/b] 27/28 remaining.
[b]Wild Shape:[/b] 1/3 remaining
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Dr Simon (May 14, 2013)

Kraken waits to see what effect his friends' magic has on the creature. If it still lives after Whisper's attack, he calls down the passage "Yeah, ugly, come and play with _me_." Over his shoulder he mutters "Stick close, folks, for this to work."

[sblock=OOC]
Casting compel hostility, lasts 4 rounds, Will DC 13 if it tries to attack an ally adjacent to Kraken when it also threatens him.
[/sblock]


----------



## SelcSilverhand (May 14, 2013)

Doral and Whisper's missiles slam into the beasts flank as it opens its jaws wide to tear the flesh from the cowering figure. The air between it at the figure coalesces into a thicker mist that hurtles towards the beast! It slams it backwards with unnatural force, sending it skidding backwards several feet. Kraken primes his own magic and sends forth powerful words of command and hostility to draw the creatures attention. It regains its feet shaking its head and then turns a baleful eye on Kraken. It snarls and springs forward with frightening speed. Its movements are jerky but efficient and it closes the distance between them rapidly. A muscle spasms at the wrong moment though and throws the creature off target. It's jaws snap shut with a loud crack a few inches away from Kraken's groin.
Briefly relieved, the man dives to the floor scrambling to pick up his own wand. 
Somewhere down the passageway behind you you hear an answering howl as another creature takes up the scent.



OOC
[SBLOCK]
Doral Magic Missile (1d4+1=4, 1d4+1=5, 1d4+1=4, 1d4+1=5)
Canine Will Save (1d20+1=12)
Canine attack and damage (1d20+10=11, 1d6+4=7)
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## jkason (May 14, 2013)

As the beast closes with the forward-position Kraken, Midian smiles. 

"Now I can reach you, beast," he says, stepping up and reaching for the creature's muzzle where it missed Kraken. His hand connects, and with a quick phrase word that sounds like nothing so much as the crack of ice, a steaming frost flows off the druid's hand and across the beast's flesh.

[sblock=ooc] Frigid Touch:

Touch attack; cold damage (1d20+8=19, 4d6=17)

[/sblock]

[sblock=mini-stats]
	
	



```
[b]HP:[/b] 66/66       
[b]AC:[/b] 21        [b]AC(T):[/b] 14    [b]AC(FF):[/b] 18 
Wildshape base AC: 15
Medium/Huge Animal AC: 17
Medium Magical Beast AC: 19
Medium Air Elemental AC: 20, Reflex save: +8

Conditions: Resinous Skin (80 min duration. Not sure if this is expired? DR 5 / piercing). for Kraken: Delay Poison (8 hrs)

[b]Init:[/b] +02
[b]BAB:[/b] +6/+1     [b]CMB/CMD:[/b] +8/22     [b]ACP:[/b] -3     
[b]Perception:[/b] +17

Saving Throw    Base   Mod   Misc*  Total
Fort:            06     1     +2    +9      
Ref:             02     2     +2    +6       
Will:            06     6     +2    +14

* Cloak +2
Conditional: +4 vs. spell-like fey & plant effects (Resist Nature's Lure)
Resist Cold 10
 
[b]Weapon                  Attack   Damage     Critical[/b]
Shortspear................+8.....1d6+2.........x2
Shortspear, full attack...+8/+3..1d6+2/1d6+2...x2
Shortspear, thrown........+8.....1d6+1.........x2, range 20'
Sling.....................+8.....1d4+2.........x2, range 50'
Sling, full attack........+8/+3..1d4+2/1d4+2...x2, range 50'

[b]Surge:[/b] 7/9 remaining (CMB +14)

Magical Feats: Spell Focus (Conj), Augment Summoning, Natural Spell

[b]Spells:[/b]
0st Level / DC16/17 6 Day : Create Water, Detect Magic, Detect Poison, Mending, Stabilize, Spark
1st Level / DC17/18 4+2+D Day : Endure Elements, Entangle, Feather Step, Liberating Command, Ray of Sickening, Faerie Fire, Obscuring mist(D)
2nd Level / DC18/19 3+2+D Day : [s]Delay Poison[/s], [s]Frigid Touch[/s], Lesser Restoration, Resist Energy, [s]Stone Call[/s], Slipstream(D)
3rd Level / DC19/20 3+1+D Day : Call Lightning*, Hide Campsite, Neutralize Poison, [s]Resinous Skin[/s], Water Walk(D) 
4th Level / DC20/21 2+1+D Day : Dispel Magic, Freedom of Movement, Geyser, Control Water(D)

* attuned to empowered spell shard
** Eberron shard can recall evocation spells up to 4th level: 2/2 remaining

[b]Wand charges:[/b] 27/28 remaining.
[b]Wild Shape:[/b] 1/3 remaining
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Deuce Traveler (May 15, 2013)

Doral steps away from the direction of the second howl.  "Best we finish this one quickly as it seems we have further company."

So saying he fires another blast from his wand.

OOC: 11 damage, http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/4050128/


----------



## Dr Simon (May 15, 2013)

"Bloody oath, mind me boys," Kraken tells the beast. He hefts his falchion.

[sblock=OOC]
His next move will depend on if the first creature is still standing after the magic missiles etc.

If it is, full attack vs. creature.
First attack 1d20+12=31
 - Critical Confirmation  1d20+12=20
Damage for first strike 2d4+6=10
 - plus 2d4+6=9 if critical succeeds.

Second attack 1d20+9=23
Damage 2d4+6=12

If, however, the thing is already dead, he will move towards the person they have just rescued and ready an attack for the approaching beast.
[/sblock]


----------



## SelcSilverhand (May 24, 2013)

OOC - Tried to post a few times this week and had errors.

Midian's frigid touch causes the creature's face and neck to freeze as the blood and tissue turn to ice. Doral's wand sends a burst of missiles into the creatures flank, dropping the hind quarters. Barely standing, the creature angles its muzzle up just in time for Kraken's falchion to cleave it open sending a spray of frozen chunks in all directions. 

You take a moment to turn and face the man whose life you just saved. He looks to be a young man, barely in his twenties. He is wearing torn and badly soiled uniform of the Brelish military. One of his boots is missing and his trousers are torn clear up to the knee. His eyes are wild with fear and they dart from face to face. In his hand he is shakily holding a wand whose shaft is cracked. An ominous red light and sparks spit from the damaged area. "Stay back! Go Away! he screams in a ragged voice while waving the wand. 

Back down the passageway you came you hear the sound of thumping paws and snarling rapidly approaching.


----------



## Shayuri (May 25, 2013)

"We don't have time for explanations," Whisper says, motioning with her head in the direction of the noises. "Lower that wand and come with us, or we'll leave you here to delay them while we run for it."

"If you do come with us, no harm will come to you, so long as you behave."


----------



## jkason (May 29, 2013)

Midian nods agreement with Whisper's comment.

"We can talk when we aren't exposed," he offers, pulling a sprig of mistletoe from his belt as the air seems to become slightly more humid.

[sblock=ooc]Trying to ready an action to cast Geyser if the critters show up at a distance far enough away to be effected / blocked by it in an effort to give us room to retreat.[/sblock]

[sblock=mini-stats]
	
	



```
[b]HP:[/b] 66/66       
[b]AC:[/b] 21        [b]AC(T):[/b] 14    [b]AC(FF):[/b] 18 
Wildshape base AC: 15
Medium/Huge Animal AC: 17
Medium Magical Beast AC: 19
Medium Air Elemental AC: 20, Reflex save: +8

Conditions: Resinous Skin (80 min duration. Not sure if this is expired? DR 5 / piercing). for Kraken: Delay Poison (8 hrs)

[b]Init:[/b] +02
[b]BAB:[/b] +6/+1     [b]CMB/CMD:[/b] +8/22     [b]ACP:[/b] -3     
[b]Perception:[/b] +17

Saving Throw    Base   Mod   Misc*  Total
Fort:            06     1     +2    +9      
Ref:             02     2     +2    +6       
Will:            06     6     +2    +14

* Cloak +2
Conditional: +4 vs. spell-like fey & plant effects (Resist Nature's Lure)
Resist Cold 10
 
[b]Weapon                  Attack   Damage     Critical[/b]
Shortspear................+8.....1d6+2.........x2
Shortspear, full attack...+8/+3..1d6+2/1d6+2...x2
Shortspear, thrown........+8.....1d6+1.........x2, range 20'
Sling.....................+8.....1d4+2.........x2, range 50'
Sling, full attack........+8/+3..1d4+2/1d4+2...x2, range 50'

[b]Surge:[/b] 7/9 remaining (CMB +14)

Magical Feats: Spell Focus (Conj), Augment Summoning, Natural Spell

[b]Spells:[/b]
0st Level / DC16/17 6 Day : Create Water, Detect Magic, Detect Poison, Mending, Stabilize, Spark
1st Level / DC17/18 4+2+D Day : Endure Elements, Entangle, Feather Step, Liberating Command, Ray of Sickening, Faerie Fire, Obscuring mist(D)
2nd Level / DC18/19 3+2+D Day : [s]Delay Poison[/s], [s]Frigid Touch[/s], Lesser Restoration, Resist Energy, [s]Stone Call[/s], Slipstream(D)
3rd Level / DC19/20 3+1+D Day : Call Lightning*, Hide Campsite, Neutralize Poison, [s]Resinous Skin[/s], Water Walk(D) 
4th Level / DC20/21 2+1+D Day : Dispel Magic, Freedom of Movement, Geyser, Control Water(D)

* attuned to empowered spell shard
** Eberron shard can recall evocation spells up to 4th level: 2/2 remaining

[b]Wand charges:[/b] 27/28 remaining.
[b]Wild Shape:[/b] 1/3 remaining
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Dr Simon (May 29, 2013)

Kraken keeps hold of his falchion, but opens his arms in an approximation of a gesture of friendship.

"You listen to them, mate," he says. "We're not with the worm people." He turns his back on the man and moves to the rear of the group, readying his falchion again.


----------



## SelcSilverhand (Jun 11, 2013)

The man continues to gibber but does nothing else for the moment. He continues to watch you warily as if at any moment you could turn into monsters.

From the far end of the hallway the shadows move and you hear the baying of another pair of the creatures. As they come into view they slow from a dash down to a slow stalk. One of the beasts has an extra set of fore legs while the other has far, far too many eyes atop its head and neck.


----------



## jkason (Jun 11, 2013)

[sblock=ooc]The following assumes the corridor's long enough that I'm not catching anyone in the spatter. If that's not the case, I'll amend...[/sblock]

"Okay, pups. Time for a nice, hot bath," Midian mutters. There is a rumbling along the floor beneath the beasts, then a scalding geyser shoots up beneath them!

[sblock=ooc]As above, casting Geyser. I'm assuming the hallway isn't higher than 10 feet. If it is, the total height the geyser can reach is actually 40 feet, which increaseds their falling damage depending on how high Midian can make the thing. 

Reflex save DC 21 to negate falling damage and halve the fire damage. Additional 1d6 fire damage each round for being in the spray (which is a circle with a radius of 1/2 the height, so probably the 5' adjascent to it, but if the halls are taller than I think, the spray area increases). 

Fire Damage;10' falling damage. (3d6=17, 1d6=5)[/sblock]

[sblock=mini-stats]
	
	



```
[b]HP:[/b] 66/66       
[b]AC:[/b] 21        [b]AC(T):[/b] 14    [b]AC(FF):[/b] 18 
Wildshape base AC: 15
Medium/Huge Animal AC: 17
Medium Magical Beast AC: 19
Medium Air Elemental AC: 20, Reflex save: +8

Conditions: Resinous Skin (80 min duration. Not sure if this is expired? DR 5 / piercing). for Kraken: Delay Poison (8 hrs), Geyser (8/8rounds)

[b]Init:[/b] +02
[b]BAB:[/b] +6/+1     [b]CMB/CMD:[/b] +8/22     [b]ACP:[/b] -3     
[b]Perception:[/b] +17

Saving Throw    Base   Mod   Misc*  Total
Fort:            06     1     +2    +9      
Ref:             02     2     +2    +6       
Will:            06     6     +2    +14

* Cloak +2
Conditional: +4 vs. spell-like fey & plant effects (Resist Nature's Lure)
Resist Cold 10
 
[b]Weapon                  Attack   Damage     Critical[/b]
Shortspear................+8.....1d6+2.........x2
Shortspear, full attack...+8/+3..1d6+2/1d6+2...x2
Shortspear, thrown........+8.....1d6+1.........x2, range 20'
Sling.....................+8.....1d4+2.........x2, range 50'
Sling, full attack........+8/+3..1d4+2/1d4+2...x2, range 50'

[b]Surge:[/b] 7/9 remaining (CMB +14)

Magical Feats: Spell Focus (Conj), Augment Summoning, Natural Spell

[b]Spells:[/b]
0st Level / DC16/17 6 Day : Create Water, Detect Magic, Detect Poison, Mending, Stabilize, Spark
1st Level / DC17/18 4+2+D Day : Endure Elements, Entangle, Feather Step, Liberating Command, Ray of Sickening, Faerie Fire, Obscuring mist(D)
2nd Level / DC18/19 3+2+D Day : [s]Delay Poison[/s], [s]Frigid Touch[/s], Lesser Restoration, Resist Energy, [s]Stone Call[/s], Slipstream(D)
3rd Level / DC19/20 3+1+D Day : Call Lightning*, Hide Campsite, Neutralize Poison, [s]Resinous Skin[/s], Water Walk(D) 
4th Level / DC20/21 2+1+D Day : Dispel Magic, Freedom of Movement, [s]Geyser[/s], Control Water(D)

* attuned to empowered spell shard
** Eberron shard can recall evocation spells up to 4th level: 2/2 remaining

[b]Wand charges:[/b] 27/28 remaining.
[b]Wild Shape:[/b] 1/3 remaining
```
[/sblock][/QUOTE]


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Jun 11, 2013)

"As they say, the 'eyes' have it."  Doral says as he unleashes another flurry of magic missiles from his wand at the creature with too many eyes.

OOC: 12 points of damage, http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/4084665/


----------



## Dr Simon (Jun 18, 2013)

Kraken say nothing, but hefts his flachion ready and awaits the outcome of his friends' magic.

OOC: ready an attack if any of the beasts come near.


----------



## Shayuri (Jun 20, 2013)

Whisper incants and holds up her hand. Cold green flame erupts around her fingers, illuminating her and the passage around her in a pallid lime witchlight. She flings her hands outward, and the flame roars out from them...and NOW the heat can be felt, uncomfortable even in the backwash as it screeches down the corridor towards the many-eyed creature!

(Scorching Ray, 2 rays, on Eyeball!)
vs touch AC: 21 for 13 fire, and 17 for 14 fire
http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/4095827/


----------



## SelcSilverhand (Jun 26, 2013)

test


----------



## SelcSilverhand (Jun 27, 2013)

The canine with the extra limbs leaps nimbly out of the way as a massive geyser of super heated steam erupts upwards through the floor from a burst pipe. The one with extra eyes didn't see it coming however and is slammed upwards into the ceiling before being dropped back down again. As it hits the ground it opens its mouth to howl in agony when a barrage of force bolts hit it followed by searing beams of fire. There is a series of horrible popping sounds as the creature collapses into a twitching pile. The now humid air is filled with a terrible smell of burning hair and flesh.
The second canine barrels forward moving at an alarming speed. It charges straight at Kraken and leaps for his throat! It's twisted teeth tear into soft flesh!

OOC - Kraken's readied action is triggered. Been trying to post for 3 days now but kept getting page errors. >.< 

Rolls
[SBLOCK]
Canine reflex save (1d20+4=21, 1d20+4=6)
Canine attack and damage (1d20+10=19, 1d6+4=7)
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Dr Simon (Jun 27, 2013)

"Eat _this_, you sorry bleeder," says Kraken as he swings his falchion into the beast and stepping back to give himself more room.

[sblock=OOC]
Readied attack 1d20+12=20
Damage 2d4+6=11

5ft. step back.
[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Jun 27, 2013)

Midian, unnerved by the creature's quick arrival, staggers back a step, wiping the sweat the geyser's warmth has generated from his brow. Then he points to the dog, unleashing a ray of black energy. Unfortunately, the dog is more than fast enough to dodge the druid's attack.

biting his lip, Midian reaches into his belt to retrieve the eberron shard he keeps handy there.

[sblock=ooc]Tried Ray of Sickening, but botched the touch attack:

ranged touch attack (1d20+8=9)

Move: retrieve eberron shard. Now if I can just remember I have it next round to recover Frigit Touch.  [/sblock]

[sblock=mini-stats]
	
	



```
[b]HP:[/b] 66/66       
[b]AC:[/b] 21        [b]AC(T):[/b] 14    [b]AC(FF):[/b] 18 
Wildshape base AC: 15
Medium/Huge Animal AC: 17
Medium Magical Beast AC: 19
Medium Air Elemental AC: 20, Reflex save: +8

Conditions: Resinous Skin (80 min duration. Not sure if this is expired? DR 5 / piercing). for Kraken: Delay Poison (8 hrs), Geyser (7/8rounds)

[b]Init:[/b] +02
[b]BAB:[/b] +6/+1     [b]CMB/CMD:[/b] +8/22     [b]ACP:[/b] -3     
[b]Perception:[/b] +17

Saving Throw    Base   Mod   Misc*  Total
Fort:            06     1     +2    +9      
Ref:             02     2     +2    +6       
Will:            06     6     +2    +14

* Cloak +2
Conditional: +4 vs. spell-like fey & plant effects (Resist Nature's Lure)
Resist Cold 10
 
[b]Weapon                  Attack   Damage     Critical[/b]
Shortspear................+8.....1d6+2.........x2
Shortspear, full attack...+8/+3..1d6+2/1d6+2...x2
Shortspear, thrown........+8.....1d6+1.........x2, range 20'
Sling.....................+8.....1d4+2.........x2, range 50'
Sling, full attack........+8/+3..1d4+2/1d4+2...x2, range 50'

[b]Surge:[/b] 7/9 remaining (CMB +14)

Magical Feats: Spell Focus (Conj), Augment Summoning, Natural Spell

[b]Spells:[/b]
0st Level / DC16/17 6 Day : Create Water, Detect Magic, Detect Poison, Mending, Stabilize, Spark
1st Level / DC17/18 4+2+D Day : Endure Elements, Entangle, Feather Step, Liberating Command, [s]Ray of Sickening[/s], Faerie Fire, Obscuring mist(D)
2nd Level / DC18/19 3+2+D Day : [s]Delay Poison[/s], [s]**Frigid Touch[/s], Lesser Restoration, Resist Energy, [s]Stone Call[/s], Slipstream(D)
3rd Level / DC19/20 3+1+D Day : **Call Lightning*, Hide Campsite, Neutralize Poison, [s]Resinous Skin[/s], Water Walk(D) 
4th Level / DC20/21 2+1+D Day : Dispel Magic, Freedom of Movement, [s]Geyser[/s], Control Water(D)

* attuned to empowered spell shard
** Eberron shard can recall evocation spells up to 4th level: 2/2 remaining

[b]Wand charges:[/b] 27/28 remaining.
[b]Wild Shape:[/b] 1/3 remaining
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Jun 29, 2013)

Doral fires off another blast from his wand.  "Why do I possess the feeling that Kraken shall not be recommending this place as a tourist destination?"

OOC: http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/4109050/
10 points of damage


----------



## Shayuri (Jun 30, 2013)

With the remaining monster too close for fireballs, and moving too fast in melee for a clear shot with rays of fire, Whisper follows Doral's lead and launches her own blasts of magical force. They weave intricately around Kraken to strike the beast and rip at its unclean flesh!

(Magic missile for 13 damage)
http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/4111363/


----------



## SelcSilverhand (Jul 10, 2013)

The terrified man shrieks in terror again and waves his damaged wand at the creature. There is a roaring sound and suddenly a large sphere of flame appears directly in front of Kraken alongside the mutant canine. At the same moment the wand emits a series of hisses and pops before thin tendrils of flame leap sideways from the crack and scorch the wall alongside the man. The creature looks to be barely standing from the onslaught. It prepares to lunge one last time!

OOC: Kraken's readied action puts him at the bottom of the round just before the canine. If he hits it he can kill it before it gets another attack.

Canine Reflex Save (1d20+4=6)
Flaming Sphere damage (3d6=11)


----------



## Dr Simon (Jul 16, 2013)

Kraken stands his ground and directs a focussed attack just... _so_. Compared to his frenzied assaults on the walking dead on Tempest Isle, this is almost eerie in its control.

[sblock=OOC]
Falchion attack 1d20+12=27
Damage 2d4+6=11
[/sblock]


----------



## SelcSilverhand (Jul 22, 2013)

Kraken's strike perfectly bisects the creature's head as it lunges forward one last time. The creature falls limp to the ground though its limbs continue to twitch and claw at the ground. You don't hear any more sounds come down the hall other than the intermittent hiss of escaping steam.

The man behind you says "It's not dead, they never are. They take the bodies when you aren't looking. There are always more. They take you, infect you, make you into them. I saw them, saw them walk around like dead men." He sits down with his back to a wall and cradles his head. You can hear him quietly saying over and over "Never should have come". Now that you have a moment, you get a better look at him. He appears to be a young man in his early twenties. His hair is brown where it isn't soot and oil stained. His clothes look sturdy but they are filthy and torn in numerous places. He carries no pack but has a flattened waterskin and some small pouches on his belt. He looks gaunt and hungry. Now that he isn't waving it around his cracked wand has reduced itself to a dull glow and has stopped spitting sparks.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Jul 23, 2013)

Doral raises and eyebrow to his fellow companions as he himself is unsure of what to say.  Then he takes off his pack and offers the young man a sip of water and some bites of food.

"I apologize in the fact that I lack anything stronger.  Would you be so kind in telling us what you know about what we may be dealing?  While you are telling the tale, please regale us with the story on why you are here.  This place is lacking in adequate facilities for tourists."


----------



## jkason (Jul 23, 2013)

Midian almost smiles at Doral's lighthearted approach, but bites down on the reaction until he sees how their new acquaintance responds. Better with animals than people, he let the more charismatic party members take the lead, instead focusing on keeping his eyes and ears open for more trouble should it come their direction.

[sblock=mini-stats]
	
	



```
[b]HP:[/b] 66/66       
[b]AC:[/b] 21        [b]AC(T):[/b] 14    [b]AC(FF):[/b] 18 
Wildshape base AC: 15
Medium/Huge Animal AC: 17
Medium Magical Beast AC: 19
Medium Air Elemental AC: 20, Reflex save: +8

Conditions: Resinous Skin (80 min duration. Not sure if this is expired? DR 5 / piercing). for Kraken: Delay Poison (8 hrs), Geyser (7/8rounds)

[b]Init:[/b] +02
[b]BAB:[/b] +6/+1     [b]CMB/CMD:[/b] +8/22     [b]ACP:[/b] -3     
[b]Perception:[/b] +17

Saving Throw    Base   Mod   Misc*  Total
Fort:            06     1     +2    +9      
Ref:             02     2     +2    +6       
Will:            06     6     +2    +14

* Cloak +2
Conditional: +4 vs. spell-like fey & plant effects (Resist Nature's Lure)
Resist Cold 10
 
[b]Weapon                  Attack   Damage     Critical[/b]
Shortspear................+8.....1d6+2.........x2
Shortspear, full attack...+8/+3..1d6+2/1d6+2...x2
Shortspear, thrown........+8.....1d6+1.........x2, range 20'
Sling.....................+8.....1d4+2.........x2, range 50'
Sling, full attack........+8/+3..1d4+2/1d4+2...x2, range 50'

[b]Surge:[/b] 7/9 remaining (CMB +14)

Magical Feats: Spell Focus (Conj), Augment Summoning, Natural Spell

[b]Spells:[/b]
0st Level / DC16/17 6 Day : Create Water, Detect Magic, Detect Poison, Mending, Stabilize, Spark
1st Level / DC17/18 4+2+D Day : Endure Elements, Entangle, Feather Step, Liberating Command, [s]Ray of Sickening[/s], Faerie Fire, Obscuring mist(D)
2nd Level / DC18/19 3+2+D Day : [s]Delay Poison[/s], [s]**Frigid Touch[/s], Lesser Restoration, Resist Energy, [s]Stone Call[/s], Slipstream(D)
3rd Level / DC19/20 3+1+D Day : **Call Lightning*, Hide Campsite, Neutralize Poison, [s]Resinous Skin[/s], Water Walk(D) 
4th Level / DC20/21 2+1+D Day : Dispel Magic, Freedom of Movement, [s]Geyser[/s], Control Water(D)

* attuned to empowered spell shard
** Eberron shard can recall evocation spells up to 4th level: 2/2 remaining

[b]Wand charges:[/b] 27/28 remaining.
[b]Wild Shape:[/b] 1/3 remaining
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Dr Simon (Jul 23, 2013)

Kraken wipes the gore from his blade and crouches down to examine the beast that he has just killed.

"The name's Thom, mate," he says to the man, barely glancing at him, "although most folks call me Kraken. The wordy fella's Doral, that's Middo and the lady's Whisper." He prods the corpse with the tip of his falchion. "Don't you worry 'bout these buggers. We've had a lot of practice in killing things that won't stay dead, eh?"


----------



## Shayuri (Jul 26, 2013)

"No time for stories," Whisper says, looking around. "Not here. There's too many blind corners, too many places another attack could come from." She focuses on the rescuee and offers him a hand...slowly so as not to startle him. "What's your name, friend? Is there a safer place around here? You must sleep somewhere."


----------



## SelcSilverhand (Jul 30, 2013)

The man hastily snatches the food and water, nearly choking himself as he crams as much in his mouth as he can. Around a mouthful of bread he says "Henrick. That's my name. We can't stay here, no no. Gotta move, always move. They sniff you out." He accepts Whisper's proffered hand and stands up. He picks up his broken wand and gestures down the hallway he came from. He sets out at a fast pace but pauses at each intersection. On some of them you can see little black arrows have been marked with some coal. He seems to be following the markers. The tunnels continue to twist and turn, obviously designed to confuse intruders. You pass many open doors and some closed ones. You can see mostly offices and mechanical rooms. Some of them had glass windows that are broken out. At one point near an intersection Henrick flattens himself against the wall and stares upwards wide eyed in terror. After a second, you hear it too. Something immensely heavy strides across the floor on the level above you. He remains cowering for several moments after the sound fades away before gathering his courage to move again. Finally he stops at a set of double doors marked with a sign that says "Mess Hall". With a shaking wand outstretched before him he nudges open a door. 

The mess hall is in disarray due to the crash. There is no light here other than the glow from your own lights and the red light coming from the wand. Stacked plates and silverware have toppled over and now litter the floor here and there. Henrick avoids them as he carefully makes his way forward among the tables which remain upright where they were bolted to the floor. He heads for the kitchen entrance. The back kitchen is in much the same shape with bowls and utensils lying in piles. Henrick leads you to a large metal cooler and creeps inside. Once you are all in he shuts the door behind you. The cooler is a mess with piles of smashed boxes and cloth wrappings that once held supplies. A pile of clothing in various states of cleanliness lies piled in one corner in something like a nest. A few other scraps lie here and there, leather belts and buckles, badges, a few damaged books, and a butcher's cleaver. The air is humid and tastes stale. Henrick moves over to the nest of clothes and plops himself down. 
"Can't stay in the same place long, but this might be safe for now. It was cold in here when I came last, pipes gotta be clogged."


Thom
You look over the creature carefully while the others tend to the survivor. The beast's nervous system continues to cause the limbs to spasm. Closer inspection reveals that the creature might once have been a dog. From the size and shape you'd guess it was a magebred guard dog, created by House Vadalis and sold to all sides during the Last War. Possibly the beast was aboard the ship serving the Brelish when the Mourning struck. Could that event have twisted an already magically sensitive beast or was it something yet unknown?


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Jul 31, 2013)

"I would hate to fathom what are in those pipes right now.  Are you the only survivor here, Henrick?  Why have you not made a break for it?"  Doral asks, thoroughly perplexed.


----------



## SelcSilverhand (Jul 31, 2013)

"We _tried_, we tried for days. The passages are blocked now, by _Them_. There are only a few ways in because this place is a fortress. Trapped, trapped like Rats!" His voice rises to an uncomfortably loud level before he realizes he might attract unwanted attention and subsides.


----------



## jkason (Jul 31, 2013)

"They don't like cold, then?" Midian wonders aloud as he looks about the cooler which is no longer cool. "Have you noticed any other particular aversions?"

[sblock=mini-stats]
	
	



```
[b]HP:[/b] 66/66       
[b]AC:[/b] 21        [b]AC(T):[/b] 14    [b]AC(FF):[/b] 18 
Wildshape base AC: 15
Medium/Huge Animal AC: 17
Medium Magical Beast AC: 19
Medium Air Elemental AC: 20, Reflex save: +8

Conditions: Resinous Skin (80 min duration. Not sure if this is expired? DR 5 / piercing). for Kraken: Delay Poison (8 hrs), Geyser (7/8rounds)

[b]Init:[/b] +02
[b]BAB:[/b] +6/+1     [b]CMB/CMD:[/b] +8/22     [b]ACP:[/b] -3     
[b]Perception:[/b] +17

Saving Throw    Base   Mod   Misc*  Total
Fort:            06     1     +2    +9      
Ref:             02     2     +2    +6       
Will:            06     6     +2    +14

* Cloak +2
Conditional: +4 vs. spell-like fey & plant effects (Resist Nature's Lure)
Resist Cold 10
 
[b]Weapon                  Attack   Damage     Critical[/b]
Shortspear................+8.....1d6+2.........x2
Shortspear, full attack...+8/+3..1d6+2/1d6+2...x2
Shortspear, thrown........+8.....1d6+1.........x2, range 20'
Sling.....................+8.....1d4+2.........x2, range 50'
Sling, full attack........+8/+3..1d4+2/1d4+2...x2, range 50'

[b]Surge:[/b] 7/9 remaining (CMB +14)

Magical Feats: Spell Focus (Conj), Augment Summoning, Natural Spell

[b]Spells:[/b]
0st Level / DC16/17 6 Day : Create Water, Detect Magic, Detect Poison, Mending, Stabilize, Spark
1st Level / DC17/18 4+2+D Day : Endure Elements, Entangle, Feather Step, Liberating Command, [s]Ray of Sickening[/s], Faerie Fire, Obscuring mist(D)
2nd Level / DC18/19 3+2+D Day : [s]Delay Poison[/s], [s]**Frigid Touch[/s], Lesser Restoration, Resist Energy, [s]Stone Call[/s], Slipstream(D)
3rd Level / DC19/20 3+1+D Day : **Call Lightning*, Hide Campsite, Neutralize Poison, [s]Resinous Skin[/s], Water Walk(D) 
4th Level / DC20/21 2+1+D Day : Dispel Magic, Freedom of Movement, [s]Geyser[/s], Control Water(D)

* attuned to empowered spell shard
** Eberron shard can recall evocation spells up to 4th level: 2/2 remaining

[b]Wand charges:[/b] 27/28 remaining.
[b]Wild Shape:[/b] 1/3 remaining
```
[/sblock]


----------



## SelcSilverhand (Aug 1, 2013)

"I.. I don't know. Fire. It burns them. It doesn't matter though, don't you see?!" He chops the air with his hand. They can't be stopped, only, only _delayed_." He falls silent for a moment. In the quiet of the cooler you can hear the distant groans of metal as the ship continues to settle and the bangs and pops of steam pipes.


----------



## Dr Simon (Aug 1, 2013)

"Delayed's still better than nothing, eh?" says Kraken. He looks disparagingly around the cooler. "Seems this is a nice place to get boxed in by them though, eh? I say we get moving again. Listen mate, you seen a bloody great crystal around anywhere?"


----------



## SelcSilverhand (Aug 5, 2013)

"A crystal? Why do you want a crystal?" He seems to recover some of himself. "And who are you? We were the only team on site until the damned gnomes arrived to steal the King's property."


----------



## Dr Simon (Aug 6, 2013)

"We're the only people between you and those parasite things, eh?" says Kraken. "Unless serving some King who ain't here himself is more important to you. I'm sure he'll thank your shambling zombie corpse personally for being so loyal." Ignoring the man, he glances around at the others. "I don't know about you lot but I'm not in the mood for staying here longer than we have to. This fella knows nothing we need, I say we keep moving."


----------



## Shayuri (Aug 6, 2013)

"We can at least show him the way out," Whisper says. "It will take a little extra time, but it wouldn't be a bad thing to know the route better ourselves."


----------



## jkason (Aug 6, 2013)

Midian nods as he realizes. 

"You aren't crew. You're with one of the camps outside. Gnomes. Are the gnomes in here, as well?"

To Whisper he shrugs. "We got in from a spire, because we had access to flight. Unless our friend here is holding out, I'm not sure we can get him out the same way we came in."

He turns back to the man, and the druid's face actually seems mildly amused.

"Of course, if your own intel could show us how to get to the power cores, we might be inclined to help you stay alive until we're ready to fly ourselves."


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Aug 7, 2013)

Doral says nothing, but ponders the situation.  The man could be more dangerous to their mission if he reports back to his superiors, but tying him up would be a death sentence in a place like this.  The man was resourceful to survive so long, and leaving him to such a fate would be a waste.  Doral bides his tongue and decides to go with whatever decision his more compassionate fellows would follow.


----------



## Dr Simon (Aug 8, 2013)

"Y'hear that mate?" says Kraken, turning back to the man. "My friends here are inclined to keep you alive, if you're useful. Happens I agree, but if I hear any more about kings I might change my mind. So, where were you trying to get to then, eh?"


----------



## SelcSilverhand (Aug 16, 2013)

The man furrows his brows and says "Cores? I'm not sure, down I think. Everything important is down, deep in the hull. There's more of them down there than anywhere else. There's a way down to the next level but we'll never make it back out of there. There's too many of them."

He turns to respond to Midian. "The gnomes came two days after we set up camp. They had their own expedition. They approached and parlayed Sir Ferzick the Third. We all heard him shouting that they were vultures, thieves, and worse coming to steal from the Brelish crown. They left after that and made camp farther down the hull. He tried to organize a raid against them but they were ready. We fought briefly before falling back and strengthening the perimeter. After that we all turned our attention to the Archon. I think they're inside, but I don't know where."


OOC: He will follow you to the next level when you're ready to go. At some point you will want to look for a safe place to sleep. The sun was setting when you first entered the Archon.


----------



## jkason (Aug 16, 2013)

"Whatever we do, we need some kind of chance to regroup and regain some measure of our powers," Midian says, glances at the noisy pipes. "If our new tagalong has any insights, it sounds like we'll need all the force we can muster going forward."


----------



## Shayuri (Aug 27, 2013)

Whisper picks a spot to sit down against a bulkhead and works a few kinks out of her neck.

"We can't really afford to play an attrition game here, where we can't heal ourselves easily. We can catch our breaths, but I think he's right about moving. They can just pick and pick at us. The only option we have against that is to drive straight for the goal as fast as we can."

She scowls. "I am concerned about exit strategy though. It won't do us any good to find the core if we can't get it back out."


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Aug 28, 2013)

"I agree that we must move from here.  However, if we shall rest it should be before the next level in accordance to our new friend's description of the danger.  Speed and guile shall be our defense."  Doral offers.  He did not like how the situation was unfolding, but the promise of a return home with honor was too good a prize to give up.


----------



## Dr Simon (Aug 28, 2013)

Kraken regards the refugee agai. "Seems to me if your Sir Ferzick was smart he'd've allowed the gnomes in and let them and the worm things sort each other out, eh?" he says. "Dead men claim no spoils, as the old bosun used to say. Alright mate, if this place is compromised you got any other bolt-holes we can go to?"


----------



## jkason (Aug 28, 2013)

*Midian Rightson, human druid*

Midian's eyes light up briefly, and he roots around in his bag, pulling out a small pouch, which he opens to show the magical berries he prepared prior to leaving.

"With all this twisted nature around, I'd utterly forgotten these," he says, offering them to the group. "They can at least keep us fed on the go, even if the only offer mild healing."

He looks to Whisper as her body language betrays the exhaustion they all feel.

"I may not be able to heal us, but nature did give our bodies a little built-in resiliency, though it costs us the time sleep requires. It also gives us back a measure of the magic we've burned getting this far. If we're looking for an exit strategy, that might be even more important."

He blushes now as he adds, "Sleep also gives us clarity, like remembering that I actually have some magics which can hide us while we sleep, provided these creatures don't wander directly into the space we occupy."

[sblock=ooc]Things I managed to forgot and are actually directly applicable to the current situation:

1) Midian had stockpiled Goodberries before they came to the Mournland. I don't think it's been 8 days yet, so they're still good. They'll only give max 8 points of healing to anyone who needs it, but something's better than nothing. 

2) I need to read my own mini stats. Midian _also_ prepared Hide Campsite. It'll probably be tight for all of us to fit into a 20 ft. area, but since it means the nasties can only sense us if they wander directly into the area, it might be worth it. At 8th level, it can last up to 16 hours, so more than enough time for folks to prep spells, etc. with minimal guard scheduling required.[/sblock]

[sblock=mini-stats]
	
	



```
[b]HP:[/b] 66/66       
[b]AC:[/b] 21        [b]AC(T):[/b] 14    [b]AC(FF):[/b] 18 
Wildshape base AC: 15
Medium/Huge Animal AC: 17
Medium Magical Beast AC: 19
Medium Air Elemental AC: 20, Reflex save: +8

Conditions: For Kraken: Delay Poison (8 hrs)

[b]Init:[/b] +02
[b]BAB:[/b] +6/+1     [b]CMB/CMD:[/b] +8/22     [b]ACP:[/b] -3     
[b]Perception:[/b] +17

Saving Throw    Base   Mod   Misc*  Total
Fort:            06     1     +2    +9      
Ref:             02     2     +2    +6       
Will:            06     6     +2    +14

* Cloak +2
Conditional: +4 vs. spell-like fey & plant effects (Resist Nature's Lure)
Resist Cold 10
 
[b]Weapon                  Attack   Damage     Critical[/b]
Shortspear................+8.....1d6+2.........x2
Shortspear, full attack...+8/+3..1d6+2/1d6+2...x2
Shortspear, thrown........+8.....1d6+1.........x2, range 20'
Sling.....................+8.....1d4+2.........x2, range 50'
Sling, full attack........+8/+3..1d4+2/1d4+2...x2, range 50'

[b]Surge:[/b] 7/9 remaining (CMB +14)

Magical Feats: Spell Focus (Conj), Augment Summoning, Natural Spell

[b]Spells:[/b]
0st Level / DC16/17 6 Day : Create Water, Detect Magic, Detect Poison, Mending, Stabilize, Spark
1st Level / DC17/18 4+2+D Day : Endure Elements, Entangle, Feather Step, Liberating Command, [s]Ray of Sickening[/s], Faerie Fire, Obscuring mist(D)
2nd Level / DC18/19 3+2+D Day : [s]Delay Poison[/s], [s]**Frigid Touch[/s], Lesser Restoration, Resist Energy, [s]Stone Call[/s], Slipstream(D)
3rd Level / DC19/20 3+1+D Day : **Call Lightning*, Hide Campsite, Neutralize Poison, [s]Resinous Skin[/s], Water Walk(D) 
4th Level / DC20/21 2+1+D Day : Dispel Magic, Freedom of Movement, [s]Geyser[/s], Control Water(D)

* attuned to empowered spell shard
** Eberron shard can recall evocation spells up to 4th level: 2/2 remaining

[b]Wand charges:[/b] 27/28 remaining.
[b]Wild Shape:[/b] 1/3 remaining
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 15, 2013)

Whisper gives Midian a fond smile at the sight of the magic berries. "What would we do without you?"

"All right, we'll have to risk resting. I suggest we keep watches in twos though. Attacks may come without warning."


----------



## Dr Simon (Sep 19, 2013)

"Fair enough," says Kraken. "I'll take first watch, and keep your berries, Middo, until we really need them. eh?" He grimaces ruefully. "Don't beat yerself up about forgetting. If I'd thought about it I could have picked up some healing potions or maybe a wand - a cleric on a stick, those cityfolk called it."


----------



## jkason (Sep 19, 2013)

Midian returns Whisper's smile, then shrugs "I think we'd all be in a spot of trouble if we were going this kind of thing alone. It's nice not to be," he replies. 

To Kraken, he adds, "Unfortunately, the Mournlands don't much like healing magics, or I'd be putting my own 'cleric stick' to use."

Reaching into a pouch on his hip, the druid produces a sprig of mistletoe and a small vial. He waves the sprig over the vial as he makes a very exacting series of clicking sounds. The liquid inside--quicksilver, by the look of it--rises out of the bottle, coating the mistletoe completely. 

Moving from clicking to a series of low hums, growls, and whistles, Midian moves to the outer edge of the area the group has chosen for standing its ground. He touches the sprig along the ground, its surface a rippling silver, then raises it as high as he can reach. The air itself wavers at the sprig's passing, and the others can detect the faint, glowing traces of a border as Midian continues the process all the way around them. 

When he is done, the mistletoe has shed its quicksilver, and he returns it to his belt pouch.

"There. Stay inside the border and nothing should be drawn to us for the next 16 hours," he announces. "Though I don't know how illusion-resistent these creatures might be, so you're all right, that watches wouldn't be amiss. Just remember: we can see out just fine, but they can't see in unless they overcome the magic. Even if something passes close, if it shows no interest in coming our direction, I'd discourage engaging it. It might be unnerving, but so long as it can't sense us, I say we let it go and gather our strength."

[sblock=ooc]I need to consider Midian's spells for the morning, but wanted to get this up for now. So, the block below is before he's slept and prepared spells for the next day.[/sblock]

[sblock=mini-stats]
	
	



```
[b]HP:[/b] 66/66       
[b]AC:[/b] 21        [b]AC(T):[/b] 14    [b]AC(FF):[/b] 18 
Wildshape base AC: 15
Medium/Huge Animal AC: 17
Medium Magical Beast AC: 19
Medium Air Elemental AC: 20, Reflex save: +8

Conditions: For Kraken: Delay Poison (8 hrs)

[b]Init:[/b] +02
[b]BAB:[/b] +6/+1     [b]CMB/CMD:[/b] +8/22     [b]ACP:[/b] -3     
[b]Perception:[/b] +17

Saving Throw    Base   Mod   Misc*  Total
Fort:            06     1     +2    +9      
Ref:             02     2     +2    +6       
Will:            06     6     +2    +14

* Cloak +2
Conditional: +4 vs. spell-like fey & plant effects (Resist Nature's Lure)
Resist Cold 10
 
[b]Weapon                  Attack   Damage     Critical[/b]
Shortspear................+8.....1d6+2.........x2
Shortspear, full attack...+8/+3..1d6+2/1d6+2...x2
Shortspear, thrown........+8.....1d6+1.........x2, range 20'
Sling.....................+8.....1d4+2.........x2, range 50'
Sling, full attack........+8/+3..1d4+2/1d4+2...x2, range 50'

[b]Surge:[/b] 7/9 remaining (CMB +14)

Magical Feats: Spell Focus (Conj), Augment Summoning, Natural Spell

[b]Spells:[/b]
0st Level / DC16/17 6 Day : Create Water, Detect Magic, Detect Poison, Mending, Stabilize, Spark
1st Level / DC17/18 4+2+D Day : Endure Elements, Entangle, Feather Step, Liberating Command, [s]Ray of Sickening[/s], Faerie Fire, Obscuring mist(D)
2nd Level / DC18/19 3+2+D Day : [s]Delay Poison[/s], [s]**Frigid Touch[/s], Lesser Restoration, Resist Energy, [s]Stone Call[/s], Slipstream(D)
3rd Level / DC19/20 3+1+D Day : **Call Lightning*, [s]Hide Campsite[/s], Neutralize Poison, [s]Resinous Skin[/s], Water Walk(D) 
4th Level / DC20/21 2+1+D Day : Dispel Magic, Freedom of Movement, [s]Geyser[/s], Control Water(D)

* attuned to empowered spell shard
** Eberron shard can recall evocation spells up to 4th level: 2/2 remaining

[b]Wand charges:[/b] 27/28 remaining.
[b]Wild Shape:[/b] 1/3 remaining
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Dr Simon (Sep 19, 2013)

"Does making rude gestures at them count as engaging?" asks Kraken


----------



## SelcSilverhand (Sep 25, 2013)

OOC - sorry I've been MIA this whole month. Some things piled up and I've been running ragged getting everything back up to speed. I'll be working on an update later this week!


----------



## jkason (Sep 26, 2013)

*OOC:*


No worries. This is a pretty involved scenario, and the atmosphere in this one's been really fun. I'd rather ya get to take your time than rush things.


----------



## SelcSilverhand (Sep 28, 2013)

After Midian completes his spell the air near the edges shimmers and takes on the ghostly shapes of piles of rubbish. Testing the glamour, you step outside and see that it looks like an inedible pile of uninteresting junk. It looks utterly impenetrable from the outside. Satisfied, you make yourself as comfortable as possible inside (and as far from the rank, unwashed body of Henrick as you can).

The evening drags on to the early morning. It is hard to sleep with the unnatural metallic pops and bangs around you but exhaustion helps. A few hours into it the sentinels straighten up as an unnatural sound filters through the environmental noise. It sounds like something slithering in the ceiling above you. Looking upwards you carefully watch the large air circulation tubes that once helped regulate the temperature here. The pipes vibrate erratically as something makes its way through them. You hear a soft “schlupping” sound. Something inside is probing its way along the pipe. It pauses above your air vent but the protective spell Midian put in place must be holding up against whatever senses the creature above is using. It soon continues to slither onward. Whatever it was seems to be very, very long.

Without the sun to guide you, you sleep until everyone feels rested enough. You poke and prod everyone awake and check your supplies. Breakfast is a meal of rations and sparing sips from your water flasks. Your survivor eats heartily of the food offered. Under your questioning he says that he knows only a bit of the layout of the fortress. The officers knew more of course, he says, but they’re all gone now. He knows that this level is largely administrative and logistics. His group was ambushed another level down towards the stern. They there making for a larger storage chamber that was supposed to lead deeper in the structure but were overrun in the dark by unspeakable terrors. He knows that area well enough to guide you back, but is terrified of the prospect. He thinks he remembers seeing another stairwell leading down but he doesn't know where that will take you.



OOC

[SBLOCK]

First off, sorry for dropping off so abruptly. I got a bit stuck on where to go next and let work overwhelm me. I’ve sat down and outlined some more notes to get you guys moving again so we should be good again!

Henrick can either take you back to where his group was ambushed where his officers knew of a way downward, or he can take you to the stairway he noticed while running and hiding.

Kraken is down 11 points of health, but can heal 8 points by eating 8 berries.

[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Sep 28, 2013)

Doral says, "We shall continue, my good sir.  I am most interested in your description of that larger storage area and the possibility of it leading further down.  On the other hand, we should not force you to face these creatures again.  You can always try to return to the outside of the structure.  If your own people were killed, you should still be able to find some sort of sanctuary with the gnomish expedition."


----------



## SelcSilverhand (Sep 29, 2013)

Henrick thinks for a bit. "Our spear leader said on the other side was supposed to be a shaft that would take us down where we needed to go. I think it was a warehouse, it was huge. There were carts, war carts, with armor and big wheels that an animal could pull. Lots of boxes, some of them had machines in them. Like people-shaped machines. The boxes and shelves made it a bit like a maze, stacked all the way to the ceiling. Dark too, those things like the dark. We formed up into double columns and started in. About halfway through some boxes collapsed behind us. While we were milling around looking for the gnomes or something else they started picking us off. Things like ropes grabbed people and dragged them away from the light. Some others were grabbed and pulled into the ceiling. We heard... voices. They said.. they said... join us, join us, and other things. It was horrible."  He shudders uncontrollably and takes a few moments to regain his mental balance. "We all broke ranks and scattered. I don't know who made it out. I couldn't get out the way we came in, but I found an office and there was a back door, so I ran and ran."


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 29, 2013)

"The pipes," Whisper says, looking up. "Tendrils or tentacles or something sometimes extend through them. I think there's something...massive...at the heart of this thing. Wherever we go, we either have to evade its notice, or avoid these pipes it uses to reach through the rooms of the ship. While, of course, fighting off these creatures it seems to have corrupted and controlled."


----------



## jkason (Oct 2, 2013)

*Midian Rightson, human druid*

Midian looks to the pipes at Whisper's mention of them. 

"I've asked a few favors from the green today which will help mask us, though not make us invisible," he says. "Depending on what those things use to sense, they may still be able to tell we're coming, but they won't be able to track us by debris or by scent," he says. "Best I can do.

"If we do manage to find the core, I may have a way to beef up enough to fly us all out of here with the thing, depending on how heavy it is."

[sblock=ooc]Okay, updates stats below, with my attempt at more applicable spell choices. Midian has both Pass without Trace and Negate Aroma, which can each affect up to 8 folks for 8 hours, which at least, as he says, makes it harder for things to follow us about, though they may still hear us coming or, of course, see us. He'll cast those just before the group sets out.

Also prepped Ant Haul. If we can find a way to get to an open roof, Midian can wildshape to a Huge flying dino. The STR boost there plus triple carrying capacity should hopefully make flying out manageable, though best laid plans and all that.[/sblock]

[sblock=mini-stats]
	
	



```
[b]HP:[/b] 66/66       
[b]AC:[/b] 21        [b]AC(T):[/b] 14    [b]AC(FF):[/b] 18 
Wildshape base AC: 15
Medium/Huge Animal AC: 17
Medium Magical Beast AC: 19
Medium Air Elemental AC: 20, Reflex save: +8

Conditions: 

[b]Init:[/b] +02
[b]BAB:[/b] +6/+1     [b]CMB/CMD:[/b] +8/22     [b]ACP:[/b] -3     
[b]Perception:[/b] +17

Saving Throw    Base   Mod   Misc*  Total
Fort:            06     1     +2    +9      
Ref:             02     2     +2    +6       
Will:            06     6     +2    +14

* Cloak +2
Conditional: +4 vs. spell-like fey & plant effects (Resist Nature's Lure)
Resist Cold 10
 
[b]Weapon                  Attack   Damage     Critical[/b]
Shortspear................+8.....1d6+2.........x2
Shortspear, full attack...+8/+3..1d6+2/1d6+2...x2
Shortspear, thrown........+8.....1d6+1.........x2, range 20'
Sling.....................+8.....1d4+2.........x2, range 50'
Sling, full attack........+8/+3..1d4+2/1d4+2...x2, range 50'

[b]Surge:[/b] 9/9 remaining (CMB +14)

Magical Feats: Spell Focus (Conj), Augment Summoning, Natural Spell

[b]Spells:[/b]
0st Level / DC16/17 6 Day : Create Water, Detect Magic, Detect Poison, Mending, Stabilize, Spark
1st Level / DC17/18 4+2+D Day : Detect Aberration, Liberating Command, Negate Aroma, Pass Without Trace, Ray of Sickening, Ant Haul, Obscuring Mist (D)
2nd Level / DC18/19 3+2+D Day : Delay Poison, Soften Earth and Stone, Stone Call, **Frigid Touch, Resist Energy, Slipstream (D)
3rd Level / DC19/20 3+1+D Day : Hide Campsite, Aqueous Orb, Spider Climb (Communal), **Call Lightning*, Water Walk (D)
4th Level / DC20/21 2+1+D Day : Freedom of Movement, Dispel Magic, **Ball Lightning, Control Water (D)

* attuned to empowered spell shard
** Eberron shard can recall evocation spells up to 4th level: 2/2 remaining

[b]Wand charges:[/b] 27/28 remaining.
[b]Wild Shape:[/b] 3/3 remaining
```
[/sblock]


----------



## SelcSilverhand (Oct 11, 2013)

OOC - Is there a preference on direction from here? Either the larger storage room to the shaft that the Brellish expedition went through (a more direct route), or the staircase your survivor found while running (more circuitous)?


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Oct 11, 2013)

OOC: Staircase


----------



## jkason (Oct 11, 2013)

[sblock=ooc]My inclination is the more direct route, but since that resulted in the previous expedition being essentially decimated, the less-direct one is probably the better choice[/sblock]


----------



## Dr Simon (Oct 15, 2013)

Kraken rubs at his chin and his regrowing beard.

"I reckon we take the long route," he says. "Too much space around us gives hostiles a chance to come at us from all sides, eh? And if a previous group has already met resistance there..." he leaves the sentence hanging and hefts his falchion. "So, what're we waiting for?"


----------



## SelcSilverhand (Oct 19, 2013)

Henrick cautiously pokes his head out of the cooler you have been sleeping in and looks around. Seeing nothing has changed during the night he leads you back into the corridors. His pathway leads you back towards where you first met him. He slows to a stop and points shakily at the ground. Barely above a whisper he says, "Look! I told you. I told you I told you I told you. They take the dead. But _why_?". Looking down you can see the smears of gore where the creatures lay. The area has been disturbed with a number of footprints and drag marks but it is nearly impossible to tell which way they were moving. Henrick makes a sign to ward off evil, draws his sparking wand, and hurries off again. The lighting is poor in this section of corridor. You slow down while lights are lit and passed around to help find your way. To slow to a crawl as Henrick pauses frequently to listen whenever a steam pop hisses or rattles. The state of constant alert is difficult on your nerves in this strange place.
Finally you stop at a windowless door marked with a letter and two numbers. It creaks louder than you'd like when it opens. Peering inside you see a narrow staircase and a landing that winds its way downward into darkness. The walls inside are marked with dark stains. Looking closer you can see that some are words. "A thousand eyes look". On the landing below is a larger stain where some poor soul breathed their last. The path leads downward and with some trepidation at what might await you continue forward. 
The stairs end at another door. Through it you find yourself in another corridor. No mage lights illuminate this section and your only source of light is what you carry. Three large pipes take up most of the corridor marked with arrows going in opposite directions. There are some dark vents in the ceiling above the pipes. You pause to listen for signs of something noticing your presence but all seems quiet. Henrick holds up his hands to indicate he doesn't know where to go from here. Picking a direction you move forward once more. Here and there you see signs of the former life here. Wrenches and other tools lie scattered across the hallway. An open crate containing pipe fittings sits in a cubby. A (thankfully) empty workers boot stuck where its owner abandoned it. 
You turn a corner and you lights illuminate a series of small office doors. They stand open save for the last where something blocks the opening. Moving closer your light illuminates a fat man's body lying half in and out of the room. He wears a Brelish uniform similar to Henrick's. As your light plays over him he feebly raises a hand to shield his eyes. "Helllppp... please...". The man looks to be pinned by a collapsed shelf inside the office space. "Orlef? Is that you? What happened?" Henrick says, looking at the fat man in confusion.

Midian
[SBLOCK]
The man looks quite ill, and it may be the poor light and the way the shadow plays over him, but you thought something moved under his overshirt. (Perception result was 33 vs DC27).
[/SBLOCK]

Know. Arcana or Use Magic Device DC25
[SBLOCK]
You've seen Henrick's wand enough times now to recognize that it may be dangerous. There is a chance that should he use it the charges may go off all at once rather than one at a time. He will likely not part with his only weapon, but it may be best to tell him to stay back in battle. 
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Shayuri (Oct 20, 2013)

Whisper puts a hand on Henrick's shoulder firmly to hold him back.

"Don't," she advises him quietly. "It may be a trick."

With a murmured incantation, she summons a quartet of small blue-white lights in a diamond formation, and sends them coasting silently ahead of them, casting the room in stark electric illumination. The sharp shadows the lights create move and stretch as they pass, making the room seem uneasily alive.

She guides those lights towards 'Orlef' so they can see him more clearly.

(Knowledge: Arcana = 17. The run of bad dice on InvisCastle continues. http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/4264532/)


----------



## SelcSilverhand (Oct 20, 2013)

Whisper's light reveals a little more. The man's breathing is labored and his eyes are slightly glazed. Sweat beads his brow and now and then he releases a low moan. A heavy shelf has collapsed over him burying his hips and legs beneath a pile of debris near to the top of the door.


----------



## jkason (Oct 21, 2013)

"Yes. Best we keep you in reserve, friend. You're the only one who knows where we are, after all," Midian says lightly, supporting Whisper's move to get Henrick out of the way. To the others he adds, "I thought I saw ... he may not be alone in there," at a whisper. "Something moving beneath his clothes that isn't him.

"I may have a spell that solves this handily without worrying about structural integrity," he offers at a normal speaking voice. Left unsaid is that the spell means none of them would have to move within reach of the pinned man.

[sblock=ooc]I'm thinking about using Liberating Command. It'd give him an instant Escape Artist attempt to get himself free with a +16 to the roll. If he's held by more than just the bookcase, I think it still applies, so it might be doubly useful if he's grappled by a hidden tentacle? 

Provided no one objects and / or I'm not misunderstanding the spell, he'll cast it. If it wouldn't even help him vs. the bookcase, then we'll have to go with something else. [/sblock]

[sblock=mini-stats]
	
	



```
[b]HP:[/b] 66/66       
[b]AC:[/b] 21        [b]AC(T):[/b] 14    [b]AC(FF):[/b] 18 
Wildshape base AC: 15
Medium/Huge Animal AC: 17
Medium Magical Beast AC: 19
Medium Air Elemental AC: 20, Reflex save: +8

Conditions: Full Party: Negate Aroma & Pass Without Trace (both 8 hours)

[b]Init:[/b] +02
[b]BAB:[/b] +6/+1     [b]CMB/CMD:[/b] +8/22     [b]ACP:[/b] -3     
[b]Perception:[/b] +17

Saving Throw    Base   Mod   Misc*  Total
Fort:            06     1     +2    +9      
Ref:             02     2     +2    +6       
Will:            06     6     +2    +14

* Cloak +2
Conditional: +4 vs. spell-like fey & plant effects (Resist Nature's Lure)
Resist Cold 10
 
[b]Weapon                  Attack   Damage     Critical[/b]
Shortspear................+8.....1d6+2.........x2
Shortspear, full attack...+8/+3..1d6+2/1d6+2...x2
Shortspear, thrown........+8.....1d6+1.........x2, range 20'
Sling.....................+8.....1d4+2.........x2, range 50'
Sling, full attack........+8/+3..1d4+2/1d4+2...x2, range 50'

[b]Surge:[/b] 9/9 remaining (CMB +14)

Magical Feats: Spell Focus (Conj), Augment Summoning, Natural Spell

[b]Spells:[/b]
0st Level / DC16/17 6 Day : Create Water, Detect Magic, Detect Poison, Mending, Stabilize, Spark
1st Level / DC17/18 4+2+D Day : Detect Aberration, Liberating Command, [s]Negate Aroma[/s], [s]Pass Without Trace[/s], Ray of Sickening, Ant Haul, Obscuring Mist (D)
2nd Level / DC18/19 3+2+D Day : Delay Poison, Soften Earth and Stone, Stone Call, **Frigid Touch, Resist Energy, Slipstream (D)
3rd Level / DC19/20 3+1+D Day : Hide Campsite, Aqueous Orb, Spider Climb (Communal), **Call Lightning*, Water Walk (D)
4th Level / DC20/21 2+1+D Day : Freedom of Movement, Dispel Magic, **Ball Lightning, Control Water (D)

* attuned to empowered spell shard
** Eberron shard can recall evocation spells up to 4th level: 2/2 remaining

[b]Wand charges:[/b] 27/28 remaining.
[b]Wild Shape:[/b] 3/3 remaining
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Oct 21, 2013)

"A trap such as the two of you suspect would imply cleverness and subtlety on the part of our antagonist or antagonists.  Truly a disturbing thought," Doral softly declares as he takes a step back and waits the result of the spell.


----------



## Dr Simon (Oct 24, 2013)

Kraken readies his falchion.

"Could be that the tentacles are trying to take him over, or already have, eh?" he says quietly.


----------



## SelcSilverhand (Nov 1, 2013)

Midian's spell creates a thin black film that spreads over the mans torso and disappears down his waist. He struggles feebly to drag himself forward but lacks the strength to do so. He groans and his head drops back to the floor. Henrick gasps and moves forward a step. "Orlef! Hold on, we can help you." He turns to you and says "We have to get him out of there! He's still alive!"

Perception DC10
[SBLOCK]
Now that Midian has pointed it out, you can clearly see and unnatural bulge in the front of the grossly obese man's tunic. Something is underneath the man's uniform.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Nov 3, 2013)

Doral says, "If he is alive and in pain, this shall help settle him down for now.  If this is a trap, I shall reveal its truth."  He raises his hand and casts a spell into the bulge on the man's tunic.

OOC: Casting _daze_ at the bulge.


----------



## SelcSilverhand (Nov 7, 2013)

The man lurches violently, abnormally as something in his chest heaves. He starts a strangled scream as his body contorts. Abruptly his body begins to bloat. It swells like a balloon. You see his face turn purple, then white as his skin is stretched thin. There is a horrible wet pop as his body erupts and showers the hallway in gore. Hundreds, maybe thousands of red slick worms wriggle and writhe about. They begin to bunch together like a swarm and move purposefully towards you. 

OOC Initiatives


----------



## jkason (Nov 7, 2013)

*OOC:*


Initiative (1d20+2=14)


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Nov 8, 2013)

"I suddenly realize that in some unfathomable moments, my bookish upbringing has left me quite unprepared."  Doral says as he takes a step back and mentally sorts through an inventory of spells.

OOC: Init is 17. 1d20+7=17


----------



## Dr Simon (Nov 8, 2013)

"Bloody oath," says Kraken. "I hate being right, eh?" He steps back from the writhing mass. "Whisper, can ya chuck one of yer fireballs at the little buggers?"

Initiative 1d20+6=20


----------



## Shayuri (Nov 8, 2013)

Momentarily overcome with horror and revulsion, Whisper could only stare for a crucial few seconds before Kraken's words got through to her. She swallowed and nodded.

"Everyone keep your distance," she advised. "Or at least leave some open space behind them."

(Init: 4)
http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/4295881/


----------



## SelcSilverhand (Nov 8, 2013)

OOC:
Initiative Order
Kraken
Doral
Midian
Swarm
Whisper


----------



## Dr Simon (Nov 12, 2013)

Kraken back away carefully, but tries to keep himself between then worms and the rest of the group. He holds his falchion out before him, ready, but doubtful about how effective it will be against so many.

[sblock=OOC]
In game terms, move action to get out of the way of Whisper's fireball as much as possible, but won't move back through the party and going for total defence this round.
[/sblock]


----------



## SelcSilverhand (Nov 19, 2013)

Kraken moves to the fore of the group and stands ready with his falchion. The others move back, dragging the horrified Henrick back out of the way. The swarm pours over Kraken and tries crawl up his legs. He curses and kicks at them, but holds his ground until the others are clear. With a final cry as the first of the slimy things reach his chest he dives backwards as Whisper's final chant unleashes a hellish burst of flames that engulfs the tunnel. It is like standing in front of a blacksmiths furnace as a wave of hot air blasts throughout the tunnel. There are hundreds of high pitched "sqeeeee" sounds each ended by a pop like a corn kernal. The smell of singed worm is nauseating. After a moment though the smoke clears and with watering eyes you can peer down the tunnel at the wreckage. 
The swarm of worms has been reduced to an oily patch spread across the hallway. Part of the corpse of Orlef is burned, but not badly. The steel of the tunnel glows a dull red but is already fading from the heat. Kraken takes a few moments to squash the remaining worms crawling about his armor and trouser legs. Henrick looks to be in a state of shock, a look of horror still on his face. 

OOC
[SBLOCK]
DC16 fortitude for swarm effects (1d20+10=30)
Fireball (8d6=38) + 50% vs swarms 57 dmg
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## jkason (Nov 19, 2013)

Midian stares at the quickly-melted swarm, wide-eyed. "I knew you weren't one to cross even back in academy, old friend," he mutters to Whisper. "This is certainly a potent reminder, though," he adds with dry humor.


----------



## Shayuri (Nov 19, 2013)

"There's a time for subtlety, and a time for...other methods," Whisper says with a little cat-ate-canary smile. "I doubt I can convince these particular foes to run around on a fruitless chase of shadows like last time."

She cautiously steps forward onto the cooling metal, then draws her foot back.

"Unfortunately, there's not much way any of them could have missed that. We'd best get moving."

Her eyes went to the dead man the worms had burst from.

"We should see if he has any clues to this puzzle with him first."


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Nov 19, 2013)

Doral looks to Henrick.  "Focus, young Henrick, and keep alert.  This place is not for the wandering mind, as well you should know.  Perhaps your friend's death will not be in vain, however, as he may have left hints on how to stop this horror."  The beguiler walks forward to join Whisper, slipping a cloth over his nose with one hand and his goggles over his eyes with the other.

"The part of me that is not revolted is quite amazed at the technical side of having a swarm of insects pose as a fallen companion.  Is it biological, magical, infernal or a mixture of all three I wonder?"

OOC:
Perception Check: 1d20+19=26
Spellcraft: 1d20+8=11


----------



## Dr Simon (Nov 20, 2013)

"If I were you mate," says Kraken to Henrick, "I'd assume that all my friends were dead, even if they don't look it. Trust me, it'll be easier that way." He stamps on the last of the worms and moves forwards, checking the corridor ahead whilst the others search the body.


----------



## jkason (Nov 20, 2013)

Midian joins the others in their searching, trying not to notice the smell of burnt ... whatever the worms were. 

Perception (1d20+17=21)


----------



## SelcSilverhand (Nov 21, 2013)

Stepping over the oily blotches on the floor, you move in closer to examine the late Orlaf. There is still quite a bit of him left, he was a large man in life, though the worms didn't leave much. His armor is ruined and his weapon is missing, but there is an empty dagger sheath at his belt and a potion bandoleer with three small vials still in it. 
Kraken lifts the heavy shelf out of the way revealing legs that have been mostly drained of tissue. To your surprise you see a large... tendril of flesh extending from the back of the corpse into a nearby vent. The entire thing is as thick as a man's leg and pulses slowly with life. The aperture of the tendril opens up somewhere in the chest cavity of the man. The worms consumed his internal organs entirely, but he was possibly alive up until the point when they burst free. The tendril is somehow fused with his body, providing it with life-giving nutrients and blood. Only his larynyx was left, still attached by a thin fleshy tube to the larger tendril. 

As you watch the tendril flutters and inflates like a balloon. The corpse exhales. Another pulse and inflation. A single charred eyelid peels back and one of the eyes rotates to look upwards at you. The tendril manipulates the voice of the body as it exhales again. We seee... we seee... we see *You*."


----------



## Shayuri (Nov 21, 2013)

"Good," Whisper said, controlling her face and shaping her voice to a hard, sharp edge. "Then listen to us too. We're here for a specific reason. We mean to get something, and leave. How badly we hurt you is entirely up to you. Keep away from us, and there's no reason why you have to lose any more than you have. Keep attacking us, and we'll gladly lop off whatever you send. Make a big enough pest of yourself, and we'll come looking for the REAL you."

"Any questions?"


----------



## jkason (Nov 21, 2013)

Midian lets Whisper do the talking with the ... whatever it is. It takes most of his self-control just to keep his features neutral. He fears speaking would reveal exactly how shaken he is by the sight of the corpse used like some kind of demented puppet.


----------



## SelcSilverhand (Nov 27, 2013)

"Life grows within the womb of these walls. Life that has never seen the surface. We are *Unity*. You are *discord*. Why do you silence our song? We only yearn for you to join us..."


----------



## Dr Simon (Nov 27, 2013)

"Some of us like a bit of discord, mate," says Kraken, addressing the walls.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Nov 28, 2013)

"I myself have always been a greater music critic than music fanatic," Doral adds.


----------



## Shayuri (Dec 3, 2013)

"Yes, we are discord," Whisper snapped. "And whatever you might think, the fastest way to be rid of us, and not suffer more discord, is to _let us pass!_ We've no interest in you, or this place. We're here for one thing, and when we have it, we'll leave. It's as simple as that."

She looked at the others. "I'm not sure it can really understand us. Regardless, it knows where we are now, so we'd best get moving."


----------



## Dr Simon (Dec 3, 2013)

Kraken holds his falchion over the main tentacle controlling Orlaf's body, ready to slice through it. He looks to his companions for a sign that he should, or not.


----------



## jkason (Dec 5, 2013)

*Midian Rightson, human druid*

Midian nods his agreement to Whisper. 

"So long as the tentacle is busy with the body, I say we leave it," he offers to Kraken. "Whisper's right: it knows where we are, so we're better off moving than antagonizing it."


----------



## SelcSilverhand (Dec 11, 2013)

"We will seek the lost ones, the silent ones, until we are all one. United. Join us and we will add your voice to our song..." From somewhere down the tunnels behind you you hear a loud roar and feet coming your way. You grab Henrick and push him forward as you hurry away before whatever is coming can catch up to you. 
The passageways here split again and again, but you follow the route with the largest pipes and conduits hoping it will lead you somewhere important. After working your way through the maze you arrive finally at a large bulkhead. Doral works his magic with the locking mechanism and the doors slides away with a rusty groan. Stairs descend the far side into another room. The room beyond the portal is huge, nearly 50' long at least and nearly that wide. Massive steel containers fill the room connected to each other and to the piping by conduits 3' in diameter. The containers nearest you that you can see clearly have ladders and hatches at the top. The room vibrates and rumbles as active machinery continues to work its inscrutable purpose. The floor is covered in water at least a foot deep. It is dark inside though there is some light coming from a booth on the far side. You also see signs of debris on the far side where something has collapsed. 

OOC
[SBLOCK]
Let me know if you wanted to take anything from Orlaf's corpse before you go.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Dec 11, 2013)

Doral takes a look down the stairs and also at the fallen object with the debris.  "I will admit that the occurrences of the last hour has decided for me that I shalt not miss this place whence we are finished with our arduous task.

OOC: Perception Check is 30.

1d20+14=30


----------



## SelcSilverhand (Dec 13, 2013)

Doral peers into the gloom looking for any signs of danger. The water is mostly clear of sediment so he can easily see the bottom. Thick cables criss-cross the floor throughout the chamber; at least that is what he thinks until one of the cables shift. Looking closer he sees that the "cables" are thick, fleshy tendrils running through the water. They rest on the bottom for the most part though their tips undulate gently. They seem to come into the room from several directions. He studies their layout for a while and can see a route to follow that would take them through the water avoiding most of the tendrils. He can see another option might be to cling to the pipes running from the tanks and traverse the room without entering the water.
On the far side you can see that there is a booth partially covered in collapsed debris. Beyond that is a small steel door and glass set in the wall that would indicate an office beyond. The debris looks like one of the water tanks burst leaving heavy steel walls and piping everywhere.


----------



## jkason (Dec 13, 2013)

*Midian Rightson, human druid*

Midian shivers once Doral points out the motion in the 'cables.' He glances over the room, considering.

"I have a few natural favors that might help. I can either let us walk across the water's surface without disturbing it, or--if we think the motions still might attract the tendrils--I have a way to let us move across the walls and ceiling for a shorter amount of time. The climbing might come in handier later, though. Either way, I think it better we avoid actually entering that liquid."

[sblock=ooc]Midian has both Water Walk (can affect 8 for 80 minutes) and Spider Climb (communal) (can still affect 8, but splits the time so it would only be 10 minutes per level).  The first spell is probably the better one to use, at least insofar as it's not likely to be necessary in a lot of other situations, while the climbing might still come in handy down the line[/sblock]

[sblock=mini-stats]
	
	



```
[b]HP:[/b] 66/66       
[b]AC:[/b] 21        [b]AC(T):[/b] 14    [b]AC(FF):[/b] 18 
Wildshape base AC: 15
Medium/Huge Animal AC: 17
Medium Magical Beast AC: 19
Medium Air Elemental AC: 20, Reflex save: +8

Conditions: Full Party: Negate Aroma & Pass Without Trace (both 8 hours)

[b]Init:[/b] +02
[b]BAB:[/b] +6/+1     [b]CMB/CMD:[/b] +8/22     [b]ACP:[/b] -3     
[b]Perception:[/b] +17

Saving Throw    Base   Mod   Misc*  Total
Fort:            06     1     +2    +9      
Ref:             02     2     +2    +6       
Will:            06     6     +2    +14

* Cloak +2
Conditional: +4 vs. spell-like fey & plant effects (Resist Nature's Lure)
Resist Cold 10
 
[b]Weapon                  Attack   Damage     Critical[/b]
Shortspear................+8.....1d6+2.........x2
Shortspear, full attack...+8/+3..1d6+2/1d6+2...x2
Shortspear, thrown........+8.....1d6+1.........x2, range 20'
Sling.....................+8.....1d4+2.........x2, range 50'
Sling, full attack........+8/+3..1d4+2/1d4+2...x2, range 50'

[b]Surge:[/b] 9/9 remaining (CMB +14)

Magical Feats: Spell Focus (Conj), Augment Summoning, Natural Spell

[b]Spells:[/b]
0st Level / DC16/17 6 Day : Create Water, Detect Magic, Detect Poison, Mending, Stabilize, Spark
1st Level / DC17/18 4+2+D Day : Detect Aberration, Liberating Command, [s]Negate Aroma[/s], [s]Pass Without Trace[/s], Ray of Sickening, Ant Haul, Obscuring Mist (D)
2nd Level / DC18/19 3+2+D Day : Delay Poison, Soften Earth and Stone, Stone Call, **Frigid Touch, Resist Energy, Slipstream (D)
3rd Level / DC19/20 3+1+D Day : Hide Campsite, Aqueous Orb, Spider Climb (Communal), **Call Lightning*, Water Walk (D)
4th Level / DC20/21 2+1+D Day : Freedom of Movement, Dispel Magic, **Ball Lightning, Control Water (D)

* attuned to empowered spell shard
** Eberron shard can recall evocation spells up to 4th level: 2/2 remaining

[b]Wand charges:[/b] 27/28 remaining.
[b]Wild Shape:[/b] 3/3 remaining
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Dec 13, 2013)

Whisper nods at that. "The last place we want to be is in water, fighting tentacles. I could fly across in a winged form, but that wouldn't help any of the rest of you." She gives Midian an appraising look. "I'm impressed you had the foresight to prepare that spell. Did you see this sort of situation coming, or are we just lucky?"


----------



## jkason (Dec 13, 2013)

*Midian Rightson, human druid*

Midian laughs softly. "I only wish I had that kind of prescience," he answers. "That particular gift comes from the bond to the ocean I forged after our time on the island. I rarely have need of it, but it's a favor the water grants me each day. Lucky for us, I suppose, as water was the last thing I expected to run into in the middle of Mournland wastes.

"For what it's worth, I could lower the water in here by a fair margin, as well, from that same bond, but I imagine that might draw more attention from those tentacles than we're after."

[sblock=ooc]And here I thought that particular domain spell wouldn't see much use.  [/sblock]

[sblock=mini-stats]
	
	



```
[b]HP:[/b] 66/66       
[b]AC:[/b] 21        [b]AC(T):[/b] 14    [b]AC(FF):[/b] 18 
Wildshape base AC: 15
Medium/Huge Animal AC: 17
Medium Magical Beast AC: 19
Medium Air Elemental AC: 20, Reflex save: +8

Conditions: Full Party: Negate Aroma & Pass Without Trace (both 8 hours)

[b]Init:[/b] +02
[b]BAB:[/b] +6/+1     [b]CMB/CMD:[/b] +8/22     [b]ACP:[/b] -3     
[b]Perception:[/b] +17

Saving Throw    Base   Mod   Misc*  Total
Fort:            06     1     +2    +9      
Ref:             02     2     +2    +6       
Will:            06     6     +2    +14

* Cloak +2
Conditional: +4 vs. spell-like fey & plant effects (Resist Nature's Lure)
Resist Cold 10
 
[b]Weapon                  Attack   Damage     Critical[/b]
Shortspear................+8.....1d6+2.........x2
Shortspear, full attack...+8/+3..1d6+2/1d6+2...x2
Shortspear, thrown........+8.....1d6+1.........x2, range 20'
Sling.....................+8.....1d4+2.........x2, range 50'
Sling, full attack........+8/+3..1d4+2/1d4+2...x2, range 50'

[b]Surge:[/b] 9/9 remaining (CMB +14)

Magical Feats: Spell Focus (Conj), Augment Summoning, Natural Spell

[b]Spells:[/b]
0st Level / DC16/17 6 Day : Create Water, Detect Magic, Detect Poison, Mending, Stabilize, Spark
1st Level / DC17/18 4+2+D Day : Detect Aberration, Liberating Command, [s]Negate Aroma[/s], [s]Pass Without Trace[/s], Ray of Sickening, Ant Haul, Obscuring Mist (D)
2nd Level / DC18/19 3+2+D Day : Delay Poison, Soften Earth and Stone, Stone Call, **Frigid Touch, Resist Energy, Slipstream (D)
3rd Level / DC19/20 3+1+D Day : Hide Campsite, Aqueous Orb, Spider Climb (Communal), **Call Lightning*, Water Walk (D)
4th Level / DC20/21 2+1+D Day : Freedom of Movement, Dispel Magic, **Ball Lightning, Control Water (D)

* attuned to empowered spell shard
** Eberron shard can recall evocation spells up to 4th level: 2/2 remaining

[b]Wand charges:[/b] 27/28 remaining.
[b]Wild Shape:[/b] 3/3 remaining
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Dr Simon (Dec 14, 2013)

Kraken grimaces.

"The ocean's a cruel mistress, Midian mate. She takes as much as she gives. Is this magic of yours going to be safe?"


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Dec 17, 2013)

"This bond you have is indeed fortuitous, Midian.  I am of the same mind as the others: your suggestions has the greatest chance for success, and so I am with you in this endeavor," Doral says, accompanying his words with a polite bow.


----------



## jkason (Dec 17, 2013)

*Midian Rightson, human druid*



Dr Simon said:


> Kraken grimaces.
> 
> "The ocean's a cruel mistress, Midian mate. She takes as much as she gives. Is this magic of yours going to be safe?"




"We're on a formerly-floating city in a magical wasteland where the dead outside don't decay and sentient, evil tentacles are working to assimilate us. At this point, I'm not sure <i>breathing</i> is safe, Kraken," Midian says wryly. "But given that, the water walking is as reliable as any other spells we may cast, however disconcerting it may be to a seasoned sailor."


----------



## Shayuri (Dec 17, 2013)

Whisper purses her lips, considering, then says, "Midian, the way these things grow inside the body like that man...it reminds me of a parasite or disease. Do you have spells for curing that sort of thing? It might be nice to have a counter on hand, just in case one of us is...infected."


----------



## Dr Simon (Dec 19, 2013)

Kraken responds with a fierce grin to Midian's comment.

"Fair play mate," he says. "We'll have a go with your spell eh?"  To Whisper he adds, "the old shaman showed me how to do that, but I've not mastered the way of it yet. I can call on the spirits to help anyone fight off sickness, but only kinda after they've already got it, the magic doesn't last long."

[sblock=OOC]
Translated, that means Kraken isn't high enough level to cast _remove disease_, but he can grant _resistance_ orisons if needed.
[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Dec 23, 2013)

*Midian Rightson, human druid*

Midian frowns, looking a bit sheepish, and shakes his head. 

"There are some favors I can ask the body to purge disease, but I didn't ask them this morning, I'm afraid. I was trying to prepare ways to keep these things from finding or attacking us in the first place--thus the masking of scent and trail we enjoy--and I failed to consider what we do if one gets inside us.

Given the way healing magics have been warped in the Mournlands, there's also the question of if such magics might still work."

[sblock=ooc]It's a 3rd level druid spell, so Midian can technically cast it, but he doesn't have it prepared. 

Question: does the Mournland nix cure spells, or conjuration (healing) in general?[/sblock]


[sblock=mini-stats]
	
	



```
[b]HP:[/b] 66/66       
[b]AC:[/b] 21        [b]AC(T):[/b] 14    [b]AC(FF):[/b] 18 
Wildshape base AC: 15
Medium/Huge Animal AC: 17
Medium Magical Beast AC: 19
Medium Air Elemental AC: 20, Reflex save: +8

Conditions: Full Party: Negate Aroma & Pass Without Trace (both 8 hours)

[b]Init:[/b] +02
[b]BAB:[/b] +6/+1     [b]CMB/CMD:[/b] +8/22     [b]ACP:[/b] -3     
[b]Perception:[/b] +17

Saving Throw    Base   Mod   Misc*  Total
Fort:            06     1     +2    +9      
Ref:             02     2     +2    +6       
Will:            06     6     +2    +14

* Cloak +2
Conditional: +4 vs. spell-like fey & plant effects (Resist Nature's Lure)
Resist Cold 10
 
[b]Weapon                  Attack   Damage     Critical[/b]
Shortspear................+8.....1d6+2.........x2
Shortspear, full attack...+8/+3..1d6+2/1d6+2...x2
Shortspear, thrown........+8.....1d6+1.........x2, range 20'
Sling.....................+8.....1d4+2.........x2, range 50'
Sling, full attack........+8/+3..1d4+2/1d4+2...x2, range 50'

[b]Surge:[/b] 9/9 remaining (CMB +14)

Magical Feats: Spell Focus (Conj), Augment Summoning, Natural Spell

[b]Spells:[/b]
0st Level / DC16/17 6 Day : Create Water, Detect Magic, Detect Poison, Mending, Stabilize, Spark
1st Level / DC17/18 4+2+D Day : Detect Aberration, Liberating Command, [s]Negate Aroma[/s], [s]Pass Without Trace[/s], Ray of Sickening, Ant Haul, Obscuring Mist (D)
2nd Level / DC18/19 3+2+D Day : Delay Poison, Soften Earth and Stone, Stone Call, **Frigid Touch, Resist Energy, Slipstream (D)
3rd Level / DC19/20 3+1+D Day : Hide Campsite, Aqueous Orb, Spider Climb (Communal), **Call Lightning*, Water Walk (D)
4th Level / DC20/21 2+1+D Day : Freedom of Movement, Dispel Magic, **Ball Lightning, Control Water (D)

* attuned to empowered spell shard
** Eberron shard can recall evocation spells up to 4th level: 2/2 remaining

[b]Wand charges:[/b] 27/28 remaining.
[b]Wild Shape:[/b] 3/3 remaining
```
[/sblock]


----------



## SelcSilverhand (Dec 27, 2013)

Healing
[SBLOCK]
I believe it is magic that heals hit point damage that no longer functions along with natural healing from rest. I did some searching around and while the original thread is gone, I found one here on ENWorld that references it. I didn't know there was a big controversy about healing there but I guess Keith Baker mentioned it was a last minute addition and since then people have started making house rules to ease the pain of trying to play in the Mournlands.
Healing in Mournlands
RPG.net

Are you guys interested in adding a house rule for healing spells? Perhaps out here near the periphery of the country healing spells are half as effective compared to deeper in where they may not work at all? It would allow you to tackle some more difficult monsters. On the other hand, it removes some of the danger and some other tactics you might employ to reduce your risk of being hurt.

My plan was if everyone got too low on health to introduce a Mournland feature called a wandering fount, which is a Living Cure spell, but it would only come out once so it's not too dependable.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Shayuri (Jan 7, 2014)

Whisper nodded at Midian's explanation and said, "Lets just try to get through the day without needing it then. Tomorrow though...if you'd ask for such a thing, it would be good to have a last resort. Even if it doesn't work, it's at least a chance at avoiding a terrible fate."

"For now, lets continue. The best defense is getting out of here as fast as we can."

[sblock=OOC]I'm open to the idea of a house rule like that. Eliminating healing does dramatically change how 3e combat works, and in some ways 'breaks the system.' Not necessarily insurmountably, but it does make things pretty unforgiving.  What do the rest of y'all think?[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Jan 7, 2014)

*Midian Rightson, human druid*

Midian nods. He pulls out a sprig of holly, circling it above his palm a moment as he whispers something that sounds a bit like a mumuring brook. He brushes the holly over his forehead, and those who are looking for it notice a faint rippling of the air around the soles of his feet. 

The druid repeats the process for all those assembled, then returns the holly to the pouch on his belt.

"No one's sinking for a good hour and a half," he says. Then he jabs his thumb in the direction of the other door.  "But the lady's right: best if it doesn't take a fraction of that time. Our feet shouldn't actually contact the liquid, so I don't believe we'll cause any ripples. Still, no dawdling, anyone."

[sblock=ooc]Too bad I hadn't foudn that thread a while ago. We could have just stocked up on Rope Trick scrolls and saved ourselves some trouble. 

That said, I'd be far less twitchy if half-strength healing were available, I agree. I've been nervous about this no healing thing since I heard about it.  [/sblock]

[sblock=mini-stats]
	
	



```
[b]HP:[/b] 66/66       
[b]AC:[/b] 21        [b]AC(T):[/b] 14    [b]AC(FF):[/b] 18 
Wildshape base AC: 15
Medium/Huge Animal AC: 17
Medium Magical Beast AC: 19
Medium Air Elemental AC: 20, Reflex save: +8

Conditions: Full Party: Negate Aroma & Pass Without Trace (both 8 hours), Water Walk (80 minutes)

[b]Init:[/b] +02
[b]BAB:[/b] +6/+1     [b]CMB/CMD:[/b] +8/22     [b]ACP:[/b] -3     
[b]Perception:[/b] +17

Saving Throw    Base   Mod   Misc*  Total
Fort:            06     1     +2    +9      
Ref:             02     2     +2    +6       
Will:            06     6     +2    +14

* Cloak +2
Conditional: +4 vs. spell-like fey & plant effects (Resist Nature's Lure)
Resist Cold 10
 
[b]Weapon                  Attack   Damage     Critical[/b]
Shortspear................+8.....1d6+2.........x2
Shortspear, full attack...+8/+3..1d6+2/1d6+2...x2
Shortspear, thrown........+8.....1d6+1.........x2, range 20'
Sling.....................+8.....1d4+2.........x2, range 50'
Sling, full attack........+8/+3..1d4+2/1d4+2...x2, range 50'

[b]Surge:[/b] 9/9 remaining (CMB +14)

Magical Feats: Spell Focus (Conj), Augment Summoning, Natural Spell

[b]Spells:[/b]
0st Level / DC16/17 6 Day : Create Water, Detect Magic, Detect Poison, Mending, Stabilize, Spark
1st Level / DC17/18 4+2+D Day : Detect Aberration, Liberating Command, [s]Negate Aroma[/s], [s]Pass Without Trace[/s], Ray of Sickening, Ant Haul, Obscuring Mist (D)
2nd Level / DC18/19 3+2+D Day : Delay Poison, Soften Earth and Stone, Stone Call, **Frigid Touch, Resist Energy, Slipstream (D)
3rd Level / DC19/20 3+1+D Day : Hide Campsite, Aqueous Orb, Spider Climb (Communal), **Call Lightning*, [s]Water Walk[/s] (D)
4th Level / DC20/21 2+1+D Day : Freedom of Movement, Dispel Magic, **Ball Lightning, Control Water (D)

* attuned to empowered spell shard
** Eberron shard can recall evocation spells up to 4th level: 2/2 remaining

[b]Wand charges:[/b] 27/28 remaining.
[b]Wild Shape:[/b] 3/3 remaining
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Dr Simon (Jan 7, 2014)

OOC: Well the cleric half of Kraken would welcome a chance to be more useful. The barbarian half, however, is happy to suck up the damage. I'd welcome some kind of house-ruling.


----------



## SelcSilverhand (Jan 9, 2014)

Midian's spell carries you safely over the murky pools of water. You can see the thick tendrils undulating gently just below the surface. Whether they are filtering for food or merely drawing in fluids to feed the greater whole, it is hard to say. You remain quiet and cover your lights as you traverse the room. On the far side you step safely once more onto the metal deck of the main floor. Here you can see a control panel with marks and levers for controlling the levels and flow of water throughout the ship. Henrick leans over it and starts studying the controls and diagrams. Next to the platform you can see one of the massive metal tanks has burst and scattered debris. A few large pieces are blocking the large irising door that leads to the next chamber. There is a large thick glass window before you that allows you to view the next chamber.

The room beyond is a massive cylinder 50' across and twice that deep. Only the top 10' of it is above the water which seems to spin in a slow clockwise motion, forming a slight dimple in the center where the vortex lies. A narrow catwalk encircles the chamber just above the moving surface. The chamber is bathed in shifting blue light that reminds you of being just under the water on a sunny day. Gazing down you can see a beautiful sight. A large dragonshard crystal the size of a man is suspended in the center. Its surface is a deep blue hue. The water around it in 4 cardinal directions seems to form a tube of rapidly spinning water directed towards 4 pipe openings set in the wall. The bottom-most depths of the chamber are murky and shrouded in shadow.

Henrick speaks up after looking over the system. "This is it, one of the Monolith Crystals. It looks like it is intact. It is still feeding and purifying water from the elemental plane through the system. The door to the catwalk is blocked but two of those large pipes draw water into the chamber. You might be able to hold your breath long enough to enter the chamber via that route. There's also the glass here, but.. well it is very thick, designed to contain anything that might come through from.. the other side. It would make a lot of noise to smash." He glances nervously at the tendrils.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Jan 10, 2014)

Doral cannot help but swear in an unknown language before composing himself.  "It appears that we will all have to take an unwelcome bath, and hope that we are not ambushed in whatever might lay in yonder darkness.  I have no ability to pierce through this glass."  He takes a closer look at the darkened area, then tosses a set of _dancing lights_ at it.

OOC: Attacking the darkness.


----------



## Shayuri (Jan 10, 2014)

"I can fairly easily turn into something that will have no trouble with the water," Whisper muses. "It's what might lurk IN the water that concerns me. My most powerful combat spells use fire...they won't work on submerged creatures."

She taps a pale finger gently on the glass. "I wonder if the flow of water can be shut down."


----------



## Dr Simon (Jan 10, 2014)

"Swimming was never my strong point, eh?" says Kraken. "But I'm not afraid of that tentacle thing."


----------



## jkason (Jan 10, 2014)

*Midian Rightson, human druid*

"I think we still have a scroll left from our trip to the island, actually," Midian says as he digs into his backpack. "So breathing shouldn't be a problem. And like, Whisper, I can take on a form made to move freely in the space. I'll have to dismiss the water walking, else we'll all bob straight to the top, however. And Whisper's concerns about water and magics are valid. I can lower the level a short way, but not nearly enough to dry out the room.

There has to be a way to stop the crystal's magics. On the catwalk, maybe? Henrick, any notions on how this works?"

[sblock=ooc]I honestly don't recall on the scroll. I still have 2 listed on my sheet, but I'm certain we used one on the trip through the lake across to the mournlands, at least, so I think we're down to one. That should still cover those folks who can't change form, though.[/sblock]

[sblock=mini-stats]
	
	



```
[b]HP:[/b] 66/66       
[b]AC:[/b] 21        [b]AC(T):[/b] 14    [b]AC(FF):[/b] 18 
Wildshape base AC: 15
Medium/Huge Animal AC: 17
Medium Magical Beast AC: 19
Medium Air Elemental AC: 20, Reflex save: +8

Conditions: Full Party: Negate Aroma & Pass Without Trace (both 8 hours), Water Walk (80 minutes)

[b]Init:[/b] +02
[b]BAB:[/b] +6/+1     [b]CMB/CMD:[/b] +8/22     [b]ACP:[/b] -3     
[b]Perception:[/b] +17

Saving Throw    Base   Mod   Misc*  Total
Fort:            06     1     +2    +9      
Ref:             02     2     +2    +6       
Will:            06     6     +2    +14

* Cloak +2
Conditional: +4 vs. spell-like fey & plant effects (Resist Nature's Lure)
Resist Cold 10
 
[b]Weapon                  Attack   Damage     Critical[/b]
Shortspear................+8.....1d6+2.........x2
Shortspear, full attack...+8/+3..1d6+2/1d6+2...x2
Shortspear, thrown........+8.....1d6+1.........x2, range 20'
Sling.....................+8.....1d4+2.........x2, range 50'
Sling, full attack........+8/+3..1d4+2/1d4+2...x2, range 50'

[b]Surge:[/b] 9/9 remaining (CMB +14)

Magical Feats: Spell Focus (Conj), Augment Summoning, Natural Spell

[b]Spells:[/b]
0st Level / DC16/17 6 Day : Create Water, Detect Magic, Detect Poison, Mending, Stabilize, Spark
1st Level / DC17/18 4+2+D Day : Detect Aberration, Liberating Command, [s]Negate Aroma[/s], [s]Pass Without Trace[/s], Ray of Sickening, Ant Haul, Obscuring Mist (D)
2nd Level / DC18/19 3+2+D Day : Delay Poison, Soften Earth and Stone, Stone Call, **Frigid Touch, Resist Energy, Slipstream (D)
3rd Level / DC19/20 3+1+D Day : Hide Campsite, Aqueous Orb, Spider Climb (Communal), **Call Lightning*, [s]Water Walk[/s] (D)
4th Level / DC20/21 2+1+D Day : Freedom of Movement, Dispel Magic, **Ball Lightning, Control Water (D)

* attuned to empowered spell shard
** Eberron shard can recall evocation spells up to 4th level: 2/2 remaining

[b]Wand charges:[/b] 27/28 remaining.
[b]Wild Shape:[/b] 3/3 remaining
```
[/sblock]


----------



## SelcSilverhand (Jan 13, 2014)

Doral's spell fails to penetrate the glass, but does illuminate the area around him better. Henrick leans over the controls and frowns, his fingers tracing over the markings. After a moment he looks up. "I think this series of covered levers here relates to the bindings on the crystal. But they're tied to another series in the chamber. Both have to be thrown to break the bindings on the crystal. Once the bindings are broken the water flow through the crystal should stop... maybe. It's all very complex." He looks apologetic. "While the main crystal is still active though I can't drain the chamber. It will refill too quickly."


----------



## jkason (Jan 14, 2014)

*Midian Rightson, human druid*

Midian sighs.

"Sounds like we've little recourse but to swim our way in. Let's see how much room there is, though. I have a few different options for shapes, but it may depend on what kind of space there is."

[sblock=ooc]Can we see the pipes well enough to see how large they are? I'm just trying to figure out what sizes for wildshape might be best for this little expedition.[/sblock]


----------



## SelcSilverhand (Jan 17, 2014)

jkason said:


> Midian sighs.
> 
> "Sounds like we've little recourse but to swim our way in. Let's see how much room there is, though. I have a few different options for shapes, but it may depend on what kind of space there is."
> 
> [sblock=ooc]Can we see the pipes well enough to see how large they are? I'm just trying to figure out what sizes for wildshape might be best for this little expedition.[/sblock]




OOC
It looks like the pipes connect to the large water tanks in the room you are in. Each pipe is about 5' in diameter. The water is flowing in from 2 pipes, and out from 2 pipes so the flow will help pull you along into the next chamber to make it easier to swim.


----------



## jkason (Jan 17, 2014)

*Midian Rightson, human druid*

"Nothing large, then. An elemental form, I think. Should fit just fine, and the ability to manipulate water while surrounded by it won't be remiss."

Midian takes out the water breathing scroll the party had left over from their trip to the island, raising an eyebrow. "Everyone ready?"

Midian shares the spell's power with all who are planning to take the trip through the pipes. As the scroll crumbles to dust, Midian's own form ripples, becoming translucent, almost gelatinous. 

"Let's see if an elemental's eyes are better at piercing this gloom," comes the bubbling voice of his new form. The druid/elemental turns toward the glass one last time. 

[sblock=ooc]Okay, have to dismiss Water Walk, since everyone would just float to the top and have no maneuverability in the water with it on if I read the spell right. Using the Water breathe scroll for everyone who's going. There are 10 hours to split, and Midian won't need any of it, because...

Midian Wildshaping into Medium Water Elemental. Should fit in a 5' pipe just fine, plus he'll be able to breathe water. 

He has Darkvision in this form, so he'll take a gander into the dark, trying to get a sense for what's in there. Perception +17[/sblock]

[sblock=mini-stats]
	
	



```
[b]HP:[/b] 82/66 (+16 from Water Elemental con bump)      
[b]AC:[/b] 21        [b]AC(T):[/b] 14    [b]AC(FF):[/b] 18 
Wildshape base AC: 15
Medium/Huge Animal AC: 17
Medium Magical Beast AC: 19
Medium Air Elemental AC: 20, Darkvision 60', fly 60 (perfect), Reflex save: +8
[b]Medium Water Elemental:[/b] AC 20, Fort save: +11, +2 HP / level (con bump), Darkvision 60', Swim 60'

Conditions: Full Party: Negate Aroma & Pass Without Trace (both 8 hours), Wild Shape (Medium Water Elemental) 8 hours

[b]Init:[/b] +02
[b]BAB:[/b] +6/+1     [b]CMB/CMD:[/b] +8/22     [b]ACP:[/b] -3 (Wildshape: 0)    
[b]Perception:[/b] +17

Saving Throw    Base   Mod   Misc*  Total
Fort:            06     1     +2    +9      
Ref:             02     2     +2    +6       
Will:            06     6     +2    +14

* Cloak +2
Conditional: +4 vs. spell-like fey & plant effects (Resist Nature's Lure)
Resist Cold 10
 
[b]Weapon                  Attack   Damage     Critical[/b]
Shortspear................+8.....1d6+2.........x2
Shortspear, full attack...+8/+3..1d6+2/1d6+2...x2
Shortspear, thrown........+8.....1d6+1.........x2, range 20'
Sling.....................+8.....1d4+2.........x2, range 50'
Sling, full attack........+8/+3..1d4+2/1d4+2...x2, range 50'

[b]Surge:[/b] 9/9 remaining (CMB +14)

Magical Feats: Spell Focus (Conj), Augment Summoning, Natural Spell

[b]Spells:[/b]
0st Level / DC16/17 6 Day : Create Water, Detect Magic, Detect Poison, Mending, Stabilize, Spark
1st Level / DC17/18 4+2+D Day : Detect Aberration, Liberating Command, [s]Negate Aroma[/s], [s]Pass Without Trace[/s], Ray of Sickening, Ant Haul, Obscuring Mist (D)
2nd Level / DC18/19 3+2+D Day : Delay Poison, Soften Earth and Stone, Stone Call, **Frigid Touch, Resist Energy, Slipstream (D)
3rd Level / DC19/20 3+1+D Day : Hide Campsite, Aqueous Orb, Spider Climb (Communal), **Call Lightning*, [s]Water Walk[/s] (D)
4th Level / DC20/21 2+1+D Day : Freedom of Movement, Dispel Magic, **Ball Lightning, Control Water (D)

* attuned to empowered spell shard
** Eberron shard can recall evocation spells up to 4th level: 2/2 remaining

[b]Wand charges:[/b] 27/28 remaining.
[b]Wild Shape:[/b] 2/3 remaining
```

Used: Scroll of Water Breathing[/sblock]


----------



## SelcSilverhand (Jan 21, 2014)

Midian
[SBLOCK]
Peering into the gloomy water at the depths of the tank you can see a small school of fish nibbling at the sides of the tanks and swimming around in circles. It is possible that they were drawn through the rift between the planes.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## jkason (Jan 24, 2014)

*Midian Rightson, human druid*

It's hard to tell on the fluid area that constitutes Midian's face in this shape, but he appears to frown a moment as he looks.

"Fish," he says. "At least, they look like fish to me. A small school of them, nibbling at the sides of the tank and swimming in circles. Maybe they came through a rift?" The druid tries to find correlating features in these fish to species he knows, though he's careful to describe them as best he can to the others in case one of them recognizes the things.[/color]

[sblock=ooc]Know: Nature fishies (1d20+13=25)[/sblock]

[sblock=mini-stats]
	
	



```
[b]HP:[/b] 82/66 (+16 from Water Elemental con bump)      
[b]AC:[/b] 21        [b]AC(T):[/b] 14    [b]AC(FF):[/b] 18 
Wildshape base AC: 15
Medium/Huge Animal AC: 17
Medium Magical Beast AC: 19
Medium Air Elemental AC: 20, Darkvision 60', fly 60 (perfect), Reflex save: +8
[b]Medium Water Elemental:[/b] AC 20, Fort save: +11, +2 HP / level (con bump), Darkvision 60', Swim 60'

Conditions: Full Party: Negate Aroma & Pass Without Trace (both 8 hours), Wild Shape (Medium Water Elemental) 8 hours

[b]Init:[/b] +02
[b]BAB:[/b] +6/+1     [b]CMB/CMD:[/b] +8/22     [b]ACP:[/b] -3 (Wildshape: 0)    
[b]Perception:[/b] +17

Saving Throw    Base   Mod   Misc*  Total
Fort:            06     1     +2    +9      
Ref:             02     2     +2    +6       
Will:            06     6     +2    +14

* Cloak +2
Conditional: +4 vs. spell-like fey & plant effects (Resist Nature's Lure)
Resist Cold 10
 
[b]Weapon                  Attack   Damage     Critical[/b]
Shortspear................+8.....1d6+2.........x2
Shortspear, full attack...+8/+3..1d6+2/1d6+2...x2
Shortspear, thrown........+8.....1d6+1.........x2, range 20'
Sling.....................+8.....1d4+2.........x2, range 50'
Sling, full attack........+8/+3..1d4+2/1d4+2...x2, range 50'

[b]Surge:[/b] 9/9 remaining (CMB +14)

Magical Feats: Spell Focus (Conj), Augment Summoning, Natural Spell

[b]Spells:[/b]
0st Level / DC16/17 6 Day : Create Water, Detect Magic, Detect Poison, Mending, Stabilize, Spark
1st Level / DC17/18 4+2+D Day : Detect Aberration, Liberating Command, [s]Negate Aroma[/s], [s]Pass Without Trace[/s], Ray of Sickening, Ant Haul, Obscuring Mist (D)
2nd Level / DC18/19 3+2+D Day : Delay Poison, Soften Earth and Stone, Stone Call, **Frigid Touch, Resist Energy, Slipstream (D)
3rd Level / DC19/20 3+1+D Day : Hide Campsite, Aqueous Orb, Spider Climb (Communal), **Call Lightning*, [s]Water Walk[/s] (D)
4th Level / DC20/21 2+1+D Day : Freedom of Movement, Dispel Magic, **Ball Lightning, Control Water (D)

* attuned to empowered spell shard
** Eberron shard can recall evocation spells up to 4th level: 2/2 remaining

[b]Wand charges:[/b] 27/28 remaining.
[b]Wild Shape:[/b] 2/3 remaining
```

Used: Scroll of Water Breathing[/sblock]


----------



## SelcSilverhand (Jan 28, 2014)

Midian
[SBLOCK]
You stare intently at the fishes, studying them as best as you can. Perhaps it is your scrutiny or your new affinity with water elements but you suddenly realize something is wrong. The fish move in mechanical repeating patterns. They are all identical in size, shape, and coloration. Nature is never so predictable. 
The haze in the water clears to your vision alone and you can see a vast shape lurking at the bottom of the tank. It is the size of a shark but with a tall sloping head and three great red eyes. Four thick tentacles sprout from its body just behind the head. You've never seen anything like it, but it seems to be disguising its presence with an elaborate illusion. Possibly as a hunting mechanism. 
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## jkason (Jan 28, 2014)

*Midian Rightson, human druid*

"Well, aren't you a clever little abomination?" Midian gurgles as he studies the fish.

"Forget what I said about the little fish. They're an illusion. Another tentacled friend is hiding at the bottom of the well. About the size of a shark. Three red eyes, making pretty pictures of innocent fishies to cover himself. If we're going in, we'll want to be ready for him.

"I have a spell that will let you slash as normal, and keep you out of tentacled arms at the same time," Midian offers Kraken. "Or, if Doral has a means to make us all invisible, we still provide no scent for that thing to find if we want to match illusions with it until we can leave it high and dry."

[sblock=ooc]Midian has Freedom of Movement prepared, which removes the weapon attack penalty underwater. He also has Slipstream as a domain spell, so he can boost swim speed for himself or one of the others if we want / need.[/sblock]

[sblock=mini-stats]
	
	



```
[b]HP:[/b] 82/66 (+16 from Water Elemental con bump)      
[b]AC:[/b] 21        [b]AC(T):[/b] 14    [b]AC(FF):[/b] 18 
Wildshape base AC: 15
Medium/Huge Animal AC: 17
Medium Magical Beast AC: 19
Medium Air Elemental AC: 20, Darkvision 60', fly 60 (perfect), Reflex save: +8
[b]Medium Water Elemental:[/b] AC 20, Fort save: +11, +2 HP / level (con bump), Darkvision 60', Swim 60'

Conditions: Full Party: Negate Aroma & Pass Without Trace (both 8 hours), Wild Shape (Medium Water Elemental) 8 hours

[b]Init:[/b] +02
[b]BAB:[/b] +6/+1     [b]CMB/CMD:[/b] +8/22     [b]ACP:[/b] -3 (Wildshape: 0)    
[b]Perception:[/b] +17

Saving Throw    Base   Mod   Misc*  Total
Fort:            06     1     +2    +9      
Ref:             02     2     +2    +6       
Will:            06     6     +2    +14

* Cloak +2
Conditional: +4 vs. spell-like fey & plant effects (Resist Nature's Lure)
Resist Cold 10
 
[b]Weapon                  Attack   Damage     Critical[/b]
Shortspear................+8.....1d6+2.........x2
Shortspear, full attack...+8/+3..1d6+2/1d6+2...x2
Shortspear, thrown........+8.....1d6+1.........x2, range 20'
Sling.....................+8.....1d4+2.........x2, range 50'
Sling, full attack........+8/+3..1d4+2/1d4+2...x2, range 50'

[b]Surge:[/b] 9/9 remaining (CMB +14)

Magical Feats: Spell Focus (Conj), Augment Summoning, Natural Spell

[b]Spells:[/b]
0st Level / DC16/17 6 Day : Create Water, Detect Magic, Detect Poison, Mending, Stabilize, Spark
1st Level / DC17/18 4+2+D Day : Detect Aberration, Liberating Command, [s]Negate Aroma[/s], [s]Pass Without Trace[/s], Ray of Sickening, Ant Haul, Obscuring Mist (D)
2nd Level / DC18/19 3+2+D Day : Delay Poison, Soften Earth and Stone, Stone Call, **Frigid Touch, Resist Energy, Slipstream (D)
3rd Level / DC19/20 3+1+D Day : Hide Campsite, Aqueous Orb, Spider Climb (Communal), **Call Lightning*, [s]Water Walk[/s] (D)
4th Level / DC20/21 2+1+D Day : Freedom of Movement, Dispel Magic, **Ball Lightning, Control Water (D)

* attuned to empowered spell shard
** Eberron shard can recall evocation spells up to 4th level: 2/2 remaining

[b]Wand charges:[/b] 27/28 remaining.
[b]Wild Shape:[/b] 2/3 remaining
```

Used: Scroll of Water Breathing[/sblock]


----------



## Dr Simon (Jan 28, 2014)

"Let's do it," says Kraken. He's already shrugged off his pack ready for swimming.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Jan 28, 2014)

Doral looks grim, but determined.  "I am capable of performing this task, though I fear what shall become of us should my magic somehow fail partway through."


----------



## Shayuri (Jan 28, 2014)

Whisper gets a grim look to her face at Midian's news and nods.

"I'll just change into something more...comfortable," she says.

(OOC - I'll add onto this soon, gotta look up what beasties are in her ability to become )


----------



## SelcSilverhand (Feb 10, 2014)

OOC - Test. Been trying to post since Friday. Edit- every time I try to paste my game text in it won't save.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Feb 10, 2014)

OOC: 

Good test.

Try copying the text in your program and pasting the update into Notepad or some other minimalist typing program.  Then copy that basic text in Notepad, and paste it in here.  It should clear up any extra features that are not converting from your main program to this text box.


----------



## SelcSilverhand (Feb 11, 2014)

OOC:
Tried notepad, and even tried retyping directly into the reply screen. I just attached the file to see if that works.


----------



## jkason (Feb 11, 2014)

*Midian Rightson, human druid*



> Moving off the platform you head to the ruined water tank nearby. You carefully remove enough of the debris so that you can access the inlet water flow pipe. Midian brings out the scroll of water breathing and chants the words from the page. Immediately you feel a disconcerting sensation around your throat as your body modifies itself to allow itself to breath both water and air. With the spell complete the four of you drop into the water and begin swimming against the current into the pipe. The current is not great but it is steady and is a challenge to swim against. The pipe is not long though it has several bends in it. Finally the pipe opens up into the massive chamber housing the dragonshard.
> 
> The water here is noticebly colder as the water is freshly drawn from the elemental plane. The entire chamber seems to swirl about. From your new vantage you can see 6 distinct vortices in the water joining dark bumps on the walls to the crystal. It looks like they are anchors of swirling water magically holding the crystal in place. Above you is the catwalk and you can see two panels set in the walls. Below you the indistinct shape in the school of fish drifts slowly up towards you. The water around you suddenly reverberates with strange sounds that don't seem to have a source.
> 
> ...




Midian's liquid form is much more difficult to see immersed, but he gestures frantically for everyone to surface. There is a gurgling sound from his as his watery arm touches Kraken's shoulder, and the island man feels an odd sensation along his skin. 

The druid struggles to understand the odd sounds, but his own linguistic training fails. He decides getting out of the water sooner rather than later is probably their best bet.

[sblock=ooc]That worked! 

Midian's going to go ahead and cast Freedom of Movement on Kraken so he can slash underwater if need be. Midian has a 60' swim speed, so he won't get left behind taking an action while the others move full speed (well, Whisper may leave them behind, but the two still-humans won't). 

Trying to get to the surface / catwalk / panels this round. 

Looks like none of us speak Aquan, so the odd sounds will remain that. Mysteries! [/sblock]



[sblock=mini-stats]
	
	



```
[b]HP:[/b] 82/66 (+16 from Water Elemental con bump)      
[b]AC:[/b] 21        [b]AC(T):[/b] 14    [b]AC(FF):[/b] 18 
Wildshape base AC: 15
Medium/Huge Animal AC: 17
Medium Magical Beast AC: 19
Medium Air Elemental AC: 20, Darkvision 60', fly 60 (perfect), Reflex save: +8
[b]Medium Water Elemental:[/b] AC 20, Fort save: +11, +2 HP / level (con bump), Darkvision 60', Swim 60'

Conditions:  Wild Shape (Medium Water Elemental) 8 hours

Full Party: Negate Aroma & Pass Without Trace (both 8 hours), 
Doral & Kraken: Water Breathing (8 hours each)
Kraken: Freedom of Movement (80 minutes)

[b]Init:[/b] +02
[b]BAB:[/b] +6/+1     [b]CMB/CMD:[/b] +8/22     [b]ACP:[/b] -3 (Wildshape: 0)    
[b]Perception:[/b] +17

Saving Throw    Base   Mod   Misc*  Total
Fort:            06     1     +2    +9      
Ref:             02     2     +2    +6       
Will:            06     6     +2    +14

* Cloak +2
Conditional: +4 vs. spell-like fey & plant effects (Resist Nature's Lure)
Resist Cold 10
 
[b]Weapon                  Attack   Damage     Critical[/b]
Shortspear................+8.....1d6+2.........x2
Shortspear, full attack...+8/+3..1d6+2/1d6+2...x2
Shortspear, thrown........+8.....1d6+1.........x2, range 20'
Sling.....................+8.....1d4+2.........x2, range 50'
Sling, full attack........+8/+3..1d4+2/1d4+2...x2, range 50'

[b]Surge:[/b] 9/9 remaining (CMB +14)

Magical Feats: Spell Focus (Conj), Augment Summoning, Natural Spell

[b]Spells:[/b]
0st Level / DC16/17 6 Day : Create Water, Detect Magic, Detect Poison, Mending, Stabilize, Spark
1st Level / DC17/18 4+2+D Day : Detect Aberration, Liberating Command, [s]Negate Aroma[/s], [s]Pass Without Trace[/s], Ray of Sickening, Ant Haul, Obscuring Mist (D)
2nd Level / DC18/19 3+2+D Day : Delay Poison, Soften Earth and Stone, Stone Call, **Frigid Touch, Resist Energy, Slipstream (D)
3rd Level / DC19/20 3+1+D Day : Hide Campsite, Aqueous Orb, Spider Climb (Communal), **Call Lightning*, [s]Water Walk[/s] (D)
4th Level / DC20/21 2+1+D Day : [s]Freedom of Movement[/s], Dispel Magic, **Ball Lightning, Control Water (D)

* attuned to empowered spell shard
** Eberron shard can recall evocation spells up to 4th level: 2/2 remaining

[b]Wand charges:[/b] 27/28 remaining.
[b]Wild Shape:[/b] 2/3 remaining
```

Used: Scroll of Water Breathing[/sblock]


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Feb 12, 2014)

Doral casts another spell once they are assaulted with the strange language.  Soon he appears to be in some kind of wordless communication as he concentrates towards where he believes the message had come from, struggling more to keep his exchange uncharacteristically concise.

Doral's Mental Message
[sblock]
It seems that you can detect us.  Unfortunate, but not unexpected.  It is well that you wish to negotiate.  I may be willing to help in exchange for information.  The information we seek is humble in its nature, and so would cost little to a wise being such as yourself.  We merely seek to know the nature of the many-faced entity that hunts in this metal vessel, and its weaknesses you may have perceived.

Know that when you are free it would be best to leave us unmolested in case you need our aid again, as there are places we may go that you cannot.  What would you have us do?
[/sblock]


----------



## Dr Simon (Feb 14, 2014)

OOC: I'd like to check on two things - did we bring Hendrick through with us, and how far above the surface of the water are the catwalks?


----------



## SelcSilverhand (Feb 14, 2014)

OOC - Hendrick stayed behind to operate the first series of controls in conjunction with the controls up top to release the crystal from the bindings. The catwalk is about 3' above the water, so within arms reach if swimming.


----------



## Shayuri (Feb 16, 2014)

(OOC - Question, is this telepathy? That's not language-dependent is it?)


----------



## SelcSilverhand (Feb 17, 2014)

Deuce Traveler said:


> Doral casts another spell once they are assaulted with the strange language.  Soon he appears to be in some kind of wordless communication as he concentrates towards where he believes the message had come from, struggling more to keep his exchange uncharacteristically concise.
> 
> Doral's Mental Message
> [sblock]
> ...





The water around the shape thrashes. 

Telepathic Response
[SBLOCK]
"Insolence! Insolence! Small minded land worms cannot understand!

This one hears the song across vast distances beyond what you can comprehend. The beast is many. The beast is one. Intelligence and wisdom beyond mortals and approaches our own magnificence. This one sought an ally to commune with but found a hunger for new minds and growing power. Retreat to the rift was only compromise. The aperture is too small and must be widened to depart. You will do this of free will or not."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Shayuri (Feb 18, 2014)

Whisper pauses and looks between the creature, Midian, and Doral. Was there communication going on she wasn't privy to?

"Doral," she said, her voice strange and distorted underwater, "Can you understand this thing?"


----------



## Dr Simon (Feb 18, 2014)

Meanwhile, Kraken hauls himself out of the water onto one of the catwalks. Once he's reasonably sure that it's safe, he offers his hand to Doral, the least adapted to water of his three friends.

"Come on mate," he says. "Try it on dry land eh?"


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Feb 18, 2014)

Doral seems shaken as he takes Kraken's hand and joins him on the cat walk.  He answers Whisper in a loud enough voice for her to hear him underwater, "The swimming being below us possesses a powerful intelligence, and with it a profound arrogance and sense of superiority.  Yet despite its strength, it finds itself in awe and fear of the creature that we have had numerous encounters.  The beast we fight is part of a shared hive mind which devours the minds of others and adds their knowledge to itself.  The beast is now considering how it will devour our swimming being below us, and so our large swimmer wants us to help it escape through some rift.  I am unsure whether this rift in question is dimensional or mechanical, but I may ask.  I am of the mind that we should help it, as what is bad for the creature that hunts us may help in the future, but I am also loathe in taking dangerous actions without something tangible in return."


----------



## jkason (Feb 18, 2014)

*Midian Rightson, human druid*

"I think Kraken has the right idea," gurgles elemental-Midian to Whisper. "I don't imagine water blocks Doral's mental communication, and from the catwalk, I can at least increase the distance between us and our new, arrogant friend. Its tentacles may still reach, though. I'm not sure."

Midian waits until Whisper has exited the water before flowing up and onto the catwalk himself, ready to try pushing the water in the room down to gain some distance if the mental negotiations go awry. 

[sblock=ooc]Midian has Control Water as a domain spell, which would normally lower the water level by 16'. I'm not sure how this would work in a room feeding from the elemental plane, nor am I sure about what kind of reach the creature below might have, but it's a corner/niche enough spell that he probably won't be hurting if it's ineffectual.

So, he'll delay until Whisper gets out, then move up onto the catwalk, readying Control Water against any aggressive action by the big fish and leaving the negotiating to those more inclined in that direction.[/sblock]

[sblock=mini-stats]
	
	



```
[b]HP:[/b] 82/66 (+16 from Water Elemental con bump)      
[b]AC:[/b] 21        [b]AC(T):[/b] 14    [b]AC(FF):[/b] 18 
Wildshape base AC: 15
Medium/Huge Animal AC: 17
Medium Magical Beast AC: 19
Medium Air Elemental AC: 20, Darkvision 60', fly 60 (perfect), Reflex save: +8
[b]Medium Water Elemental:[/b] AC 20, Fort save: +11, +2 HP / level (con bump), Darkvision 60', Swim 60'

Conditions:  
 Midian: Wild Shape (Medium Water Elemental) (8 hours).
 Full Party: Negate Aroma & Pass Without Trace (both 8 hours), 
 Doral & Kraken: Water Breathing (8 hours each)
 Kraken: Freedom of Movement (80 minutes)

[b]Init:[/b] +02
[b]BAB:[/b] +6/+1     [b]CMB/CMD:[/b] +8/22     [b]ACP:[/b] -3 (Wildshape: 0)    
[b]Perception:[/b] +17

Saving Throw    Base   Mod   Misc*  Total
Fort:            06     1     +2    +9      
Ref:             02     2     +2    +6       
Will:            06     6     +2    +14

* Cloak +2
Conditional: +4 vs. spell-like fey & plant effects (Resist Nature's Lure)
Resist Cold 10
 
[b]Weapon                  Attack   Damage     Critical[/b]
Shortspear................+8.....1d6+2.........x2
Shortspear, full attack...+8/+3..1d6+2/1d6+2...x2
Shortspear, thrown........+8.....1d6+1.........x2, range 20'
Sling.....................+8.....1d4+2.........x2, range 50'
Sling, full attack........+8/+3..1d4+2/1d4+2...x2, range 50'

[b]Surge:[/b] 9/9 remaining (CMB +14)

Magical Feats: Spell Focus (Conj), Augment Summoning, Natural Spell

[b]Spells:[/b]
0st Level / DC16/17 6 Day : Create Water, Detect Magic, Detect Poison, Mending, Stabilize, Spark
1st Level / DC17/18 4+2+D Day : Detect Aberration, Liberating Command, [s]Negate Aroma[/s], [s]Pass Without Trace[/s], Ray of Sickening, Ant Haul, Obscuring Mist (D)
2nd Level / DC18/19 3+2+D Day : Delay Poison, Soften Earth and Stone, Stone Call, **Frigid Touch, Resist Energy, Slipstream (D)
3rd Level / DC19/20 3+1+D Day : Hide Campsite, Aqueous Orb, Spider Climb (Communal), **Call Lightning*, [s]Water Walk[/s] (D)
4th Level / DC20/21 2+1+D Day : [s]Freedom of Movement[/s], Dispel Magic, **Ball Lightning, Control Water (D)

* attuned to empowered spell shard
** Eberron shard can recall evocation spells up to 4th level: 2/2 remaining

[b]Wand charges:[/b] 27/28 remaining.
[b]Wild Shape:[/b] 2/3 remaining
```

Used: Scroll of Water Breathing[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Feb 22, 2014)

"Better it escape now than we have to fight it later, full of worms," Whisper agrees. "Ask it what it wants us to do."

She swims to the surface and starts climbing out of the water as well.


----------



## Dr Simon (Feb 25, 2014)

"Yeah, what she said," says Kraken. "Rats and people are one thing but I don't fancy taking on some kind of sea monster full of those tentacles. I say we free it, eh?" He points to the vortex nodes. "Those kind of look like chains, of water. Reckon we need to shut them down somehow, eh? Doral mate, see if your friend knows what to do."


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Feb 26, 2014)

Doral nods silently, then transmits the request as instructed.

OOC: In classes this week, but will try to post more soon.


----------



## SelcSilverhand (Feb 26, 2014)

Henrick waves at you from the other side of the glass divider. You can't hear him, but it looks like he is gesturing towards the panels on the walls near the catwalk. There are two large scissor switches, one for each panel, set on opposite sides of the walkway. He makes a pulling gesture. Looking at the panels you can see they are protected by a removable glass panel. In large red lettering are the words "DANGER: RELEASE SWITCH". 

Below you in the water the creature swirls the water violently with its tentacles in its impatience. It responds to Doral:

Doral (all can read since he'll likely relay it to you)
[SBLOCK]
"Expand/Widen/Open the rift! Disrupt anchors and weaken the path of worlds."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## jkason (Feb 27, 2014)

*Midian Rightson, human druid*

"So, does this release widen the rift?" Midian asks no one in particular. "If not, I'm not sure what we'd want to do, and it looks like Heinrich can't hear ... oh!" something occurs to the druid.

"Whisper, you have a cantrip that can color things, don't you? While Doral maintains his mental contact, would you be able to use that to write a message on the glass? Heinrich seems to know a lot more about how all this works."

[sblock=ooc]Seems like a reasonable use for Prestidigitation. At least, I don't remember a "scrawl crayon words on glass" spell that it would be emulating.  [/sblock]

[sblock=mini-stats]
	
	



```
[b]HP:[/b] 82/66 (+16 from Water Elemental con bump)      
[b]AC:[/b] 21        [b]AC(T):[/b] 14    [b]AC(FF):[/b] 18 
Wildshape base AC: 15
Medium/Huge Animal AC: 17
Medium Magical Beast AC: 19
Medium Air Elemental AC: 20, Darkvision 60', fly 60 (perfect), Reflex save: +8
[b]Medium Water Elemental:[/b] AC 20, Fort save: +11, +2 HP / level (con bump), Darkvision 60', Swim 60'

Conditions:  
 Midian: Wild Shape (Medium Water Elemental) (8 hours).
 Full Party: Negate Aroma & Pass Without Trace (both 8 hours), 
 Doral & Kraken: Water Breathing (8 hours each)
 Kraken: Freedom of Movement (80 minutes)

[b]Init:[/b] +02
[b]BAB:[/b] +6/+1     [b]CMB/CMD:[/b] +8/22     [b]ACP:[/b] -3 (Wildshape: 0)    
[b]Perception:[/b] +17

Saving Throw    Base   Mod   Misc*  Total
Fort:            06     1     +2    +9      
Ref:             02     2     +2    +6       
Will:            06     6     +2    +14

* Cloak +2
Conditional: +4 vs. spell-like fey & plant effects (Resist Nature's Lure)
Resist Cold 10
 
[b]Weapon                  Attack   Damage     Critical[/b]
Shortspear................+8.....1d6+2.........x2
Shortspear, full attack...+8/+3..1d6+2/1d6+2...x2
Shortspear, thrown........+8.....1d6+1.........x2, range 20'
Sling.....................+8.....1d4+2.........x2, range 50'
Sling, full attack........+8/+3..1d4+2/1d4+2...x2, range 50'

[b]Surge:[/b] 9/9 remaining (CMB +14)

Magical Feats: Spell Focus (Conj), Augment Summoning, Natural Spell

[b]Spells:[/b]
0st Level / DC16/17 6 Day : Create Water, Detect Magic, Detect Poison, Mending, Stabilize, Spark
1st Level / DC17/18 4+2+D Day : Detect Aberration, Liberating Command, [s]Negate Aroma[/s], [s]Pass Without Trace[/s], Ray of Sickening, Ant Haul, Obscuring Mist (D)
2nd Level / DC18/19 3+2+D Day : Delay Poison, Soften Earth and Stone, Stone Call, **Frigid Touch, Resist Energy, Slipstream (D)
3rd Level / DC19/20 3+1+D Day : Hide Campsite, Aqueous Orb, Spider Climb (Communal), **Call Lightning*, [s]Water Walk[/s] (D)
4th Level / DC20/21 2+1+D Day : [s]Freedom of Movement[/s], Dispel Magic, **Ball Lightning, Control Water (D)

* attuned to empowered spell shard
** Eberron shard can recall evocation spells up to 4th level: 2/2 remaining

[b]Wand charges:[/b] 27/28 remaining.
[b]Wild Shape:[/b] 2/3 remaining
```

Used: Scroll of Water Breathing[/sblock]


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Mar 3, 2014)

Doral agrees.  "Your idea is sound, and even if he is unsure we can just move on and keep alert for something that may help us accomplish this task."


----------



## Dr Simon (Mar 3, 2014)

"Might be an easier way than that, mate," says Kraken. He moves over to the lever and waves to get Hendrick's attention. He mimes pulling the lever, pulls an exaggerated happy face, then a sad face, then shrugs and gives Hendricks a quizzical look.


----------



## Shayuri (Mar 7, 2014)

"Oh for pity's..." Whisper digs into her pouch and takes out a quill, a little jar of ink, and a rolled up bit of parchment from one of her scroll cases. She scribbles on it:

'pull the lever to open the portal more'

"Right then. Now...one thing to bear in mind. If the portal opens wider, more water's going to come out. Possibly a LOT more. So we should probably hold onto something."

She holds the note up so that their 'man on the inside' can see it through the glass.

...and then looks around for something to grab onto!

(OOC - Hope we still have water breathing. )


----------



## SelcSilverhand (Mar 7, 2014)

OOC: Update coming this weekend. I'm moving offices at work and haven't had a PC for the last few days.


----------



## SelcSilverhand (Mar 9, 2014)

Henrick stares quizzically at the pantomime gestures until Whisper slaps the piece of parchment up to the glass. He traces the words on the paper and mouths along with the letters as he reads it. He looks up with a confused expression but shrugs and gives a thumbs up. He moves back over to the control panel and begins manipulating dials and levers. 

The chamber rumbles and hums as machinery behind the walls begins to move and shift. The mechanical sounds go on for a few minutes before you notice a change. The water begins to churn as the inter-dimensional aperture opens wider. The water in the chamber immediately begins to rise higher and higher. Soon it is inches below the walkway. The illusion form of the swimming creature vanishes and all can easily see it for what it is. A large fish with three glowing eyes stacked above each other and multiple tentacles where its forefins would lie. It rises to the surface of the water before you.

Your minds are filled with its voice somehow conveying smug, triumphant overtones through the mental contact. "Fools/Naive/Children. I claim your bodies to serve/obey our great eternal kingdom/empire. Your minds bend/break..." Its voice is cut off abruptly as the water around the crystal shimmers and something immense darkens the water. Three huge sucker covered tentacles emerge from the rift and swipe through the water. One of them makes contact with the mid-section of the creature and immediately wraps around it. You hear a brief, inarticulate scream of terror as the creature and tentacle withdraw into the rift. The remaining tentacles begin probing the chamber with impressive reach, looking for prey of their own!

OOC
[SBLOCK]
Players act first, your post order is your initiative order. After everyone has posted the creature acts.

The water is only inches below the catwalk and is considered Rough water (DC15). 
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## jkason (Mar 10, 2014)

*Midian Rightson, human druid*

Midian swears, though it's hard to hear as the water churns. 

"I think this probably isn't an 'enemy of my enemy' situation from the look of those things," he says. His watery limbs sweep in small, twisting patterns, and twin balls of lightning form in the air, each one zipping toward one of the searching tentacles. 

"Time to get Heinrick to help us shut this thing down, I'm thinking?"

[sblock=ooc]Okay, I looked all over, and can't find any rules about electrical spells and water. I even ran across this thread where James Jacobs says they explicitly didn't add those kinds of rules because elemental magic becomes a big mess when you start applying water physics to it (can you shoot acid in water, or do you just get a nasty acid pool? Does cold magic get to its target, or just leave you in a block of ice?).  So, I went with it.

If we're playing that electrical magic will zap us, as well, then Midian will instead try casting Control Water to lower the water level 16' and vainly hope that impedes the creature's reach.

2 lighting sphere (DC 20 Reflex saves vs each to negate) (3d6=7, 3d6=12)

Hooray lame damage!  Sigh. So, 19 damage if it misses both saves. If it makes one, it negates the damage from that sphere. [/sblock]


[sblock=mini-stats]
	
	



```
[b]HP:[/b] 82/66 (+16 from Water Elemental con bump)      
[b]AC:[/b] 21        [b]AC(T):[/b] 14    [b]AC(FF):[/b] 18 
Wildshape base AC: 15
Medium/Huge Animal AC: 17
Medium Magical Beast AC: 19
Medium Air Elemental AC: 20, Darkvision 60', fly 60 (perfect), Reflex save: +8
[b]Medium Water Elemental:[/b] AC 20, Fort save: +11, +2 HP / level (con bump), Darkvision 60', Swim 60'

Conditions:  
 Midian: Wild Shape (Medium Water Elemental) (8 hours).
 Full Party: Negate Aroma & Pass Without Trace (both 8 hours), 
 Doral & Kraken: Water Breathing (8 hours each)
 Kraken: Freedom of Movement (80 minutes)
 Ball Lightning (7/8 rounds remianing)

[b]Init:[/b] +02
[b]BAB:[/b] +6/+1     [b]CMB/CMD:[/b] +8/22     [b]ACP:[/b] -3 (Wildshape: 0)    
[b]Perception:[/b] +17

Saving Throw    Base   Mod   Misc*  Total
Fort:            06     1     +2    +9      
Ref:             02     2     +2    +6       
Will:            06     6     +2    +14

* Cloak +2
Conditional: +4 vs. spell-like fey & plant effects (Resist Nature's Lure)
Resist Cold 10
 
[b]Weapon                  Attack   Damage     Critical[/b]
Shortspear................+8.....1d6+2.........x2
Shortspear, full attack...+8/+3..1d6+2/1d6+2...x2
Shortspear, thrown........+8.....1d6+1.........x2, range 20'
Sling.....................+8.....1d4+2.........x2, range 50'
Sling, full attack........+8/+3..1d4+2/1d4+2...x2, range 50'

[b]Surge:[/b] 9/9 remaining (CMB +14)

Magical Feats: Spell Focus (Conj), Augment Summoning, Natural Spell

[b]Spells:[/b]
0st Level / DC16/17 6 Day : Create Water, Detect Magic, Detect Poison, Mending, Stabilize, Spark
1st Level / DC17/18 4+2+D Day : Detect Aberration, Liberating Command, [s]Negate Aroma[/s], [s]Pass Without Trace[/s], Ray of Sickening, Ant Haul, Obscuring Mist (D)
2nd Level / DC18/19 3+2+D Day : Delay Poison, Soften Earth and Stone, Stone Call, **Frigid Touch, Resist Energy, Slipstream (D)
3rd Level / DC19/20 3+1+D Day : Hide Campsite, Aqueous Orb, Spider Climb (Communal), **Call Lightning*, [s]Water Walk[/s] (D)
4th Level / DC20/21 2+1+D Day : [s]Freedom of Movement[/s], Dispel Magic, [s]**Ball Lightning[/s], Control Water (D)

* attuned to empowered spell shard
** Eberron shard can recall evocation spells up to 4th level: 2/2 remaining

[b]Wand charges:[/b] 27/28 remaining.
[b]Wild Shape:[/b] 2/3 remaining
```

Used: Scroll of Water Breathing[/sblock]


----------



## Dr Simon (Mar 12, 2014)

"That'll teach the cheatin' mongrel," says Kraken without much rancour. "Whisper, Doral, stay behind me and use yer magic, I'll try and keep the tentacles away from you. Mighty Ancestors, if you're going to do anything, now would be a good time eh?"

[sblock=OOC]
Should still have _water breathing_ and I think Kraken has _freedom of movement_ too.

Actions:
Move: draw falchion
Standard: cast _bless_
[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Mar 12, 2014)

[sblock=ooc]I didn't originally have Midian casting Water Breating on Whisper since she was going to be taking an amphibious shape, but there would have been more than enough duration to go around, so I can shuffle that if need be. There were several hours worth of it to go around.

And, yeah, 80 minutes of Freedom of Movement for Kraken, cast just before they went in the water so he could swing his sword without penalty if need be, so there should be plenty of that left, as well. [/sblock]


----------



## SelcSilverhand (Mar 12, 2014)

jkason said:


> Midian swears, though it's hard to hear as the water churns.
> 
> "I think this probably isn't an 'enemy of my enemy' situation from the look of those things," he says. His watery limbs sweep in small, twisting patterns, and twin balls of lightning form in the air, each one zipping toward one of the searching tentacles.
> 
> ...






OOC
[SBLOCK]
Heh, I had the same discussion Monday night with our DM. Someone had a small lightning elemental and it got grappled and pulled underwater. So we had to figure out what would happen to everything in the water. For simplicity we decided it acted as a regular creature. 
We can say it reacts normally here too. 
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Mar 12, 2014)

Doral seemed quite surprised at the turn of events, "That collective of feces tricked the trickster.  Damn him for his sudden, yet inevitable betrayal.  My friend, I have been saving this spell for the correct moment.  Please give the wretch my regards."  The beguiler slips behind Kraken and touches his shoulder.

OOC: Casting _Haste_ on Kraken.


----------



## SelcSilverhand (Mar 21, 2014)

Two of the tentacles react violently to the electrical shock that surges through them from the balls of lightning. They arc and twist, thrashing the water in an attempt to strike at their attackers. One of the tentacles smashes into the catwalk and demolishes a section of it leaving a gaping hole of twisted metal. The third tentacle blindly lashes out and manages to make contact with Doral. The heavy appendage crushes him painfully against the wall. 
On the other side of the heavy glass Henrick gapes unbelievably at the tremendous beast reaching through the portal. 










*OOC:*



Whisper casts shield on herself this round (assuming mage armor is already active before entering the water)
Doral is struck for 19 points of damage. 

Two tentacles failed their perception checks. The third detected motion and picked a target at random. 
Round 2








Map
[SBLOCK]

```
######################################
				      #		D K M W			       #
	      			     #	  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~      #
				    #	 ~~~~~~~TT~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~     #
				   #    ~~~~~~~~TT~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~     #
				  #    ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~     #
				  *    ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~     #
				  *    ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~TT[COLOR="#FF0000"]&&&&[/COLOR]#
				  *    ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~TT[COLOR="#FF0000"]&&&&[/COLOR]#
				  *    ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~     #
				  *    ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~     #
				  *    ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~     #
				  #    ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~TT~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~     #
				   #	~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~TT~~~~~~~~~~~~~~     #
	      			    #	 ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~     #
				     #					        #
				      #					       #
					######################################
```
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Shayuri (Mar 23, 2014)

Whisper curses under her breath and motions at Henrick as she stumbles back away from the water, towards the wall, trying to pantomime pulling the lever back the other way!

Then despairing of trying to get a clear shot at those writhing things, she elects to simply chuck a fireball into the air over the gate, and hope to catch them at a moment where they're flailing above the waterline.

(DC 19 Reflex to halve 21 fire damage. http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/4442817/ )


----------



## jkason (Mar 25, 2014)

*Midian Rightson, human druid*

Midian lurches back from both the tentacle and Whisper's fiery display. 

"Right, then, might not keep it from reaching us, but the more of it's out of the water, the more of it we can burn," he says with a glance to his longtime school companion. As the electrical spheres zip about to try to cause the tentacles more pain, Midian's liquid arms begin spinning in the air. There's a slight glow across the surface of the water, and the elementally-shaped druid grunts as he tries to magically diminish the roiling surface.

[sblock=ooc]Move action to direct the spheres to attack again:

Lighting Spheres 1 & 2 on two nearest tentacles. (3d6=3, 3d6=7)

And again I can't roll damage for the life of me. Sigh. As before, each tentacle has to make a DC 20 Reflex save to avoid the damage from its respective sphere. 

Standard: What the heck, he'll try Control Water to see if he can reduce the level of the water in the tank. At his current level, if it works, the water level goes down 16'.

Also worth noting: Midian has Liberating Command prepared. If anyone but Kraken (whose effectively immune from Freedom of Movement) winds up grappled, assume Midian casts that as an immediate action: free Escape Artist check with a +16 competence bonus added on.[/sblock]

[sblock=mini-stats]
	
	



```
[b]HP:[/b] 82/66 (+16 from Water Elemental con bump)      
[b]AC:[/b] 21        [b]AC(T):[/b] 14    [b]AC(FF):[/b] 18 
Wildshape base AC: 15
Medium/Huge Animal AC: 17
Medium Magical Beast AC: 19
Medium Air Elemental AC: 20, Darkvision 60', fly 60 (perfect), Reflex save: +8
[b]Medium Water Elemental:[/b] AC 20, Fort save: +11, +2 HP / level (con bump), Darkvision 60', Swim 60'

Conditions:  
 Midian: Wild Shape (Medium Water Elemental) (8 hours).
 Full Party: Negate Aroma & Pass Without Trace (both 8 hours), 
 Doral & Kraken: Water Breathing (8 hours each)
 Kraken: Freedom of Movement (80 minutes)
 Ball Lightning (6/8 rounds remianing)
 Control Water (lower): 80 minutes (dismissable)

[b]Init:[/b] +02
[b]BAB:[/b] +6/+1     [b]CMB/CMD:[/b] +8/22     [b]ACP:[/b] -3 (Wildshape: 0)    
[b]Perception:[/b] +17

Saving Throw    Base   Mod   Misc*  Total
Fort:            06     1     +2    +9      
Ref:             02     2     +2    +6       
Will:            06     6     +2    +14

* Cloak +2
Conditional: +4 vs. spell-like fey & plant effects (Resist Nature's Lure)
Resist Cold 10
 
[b]Weapon                  Attack   Damage     Critical[/b]
Shortspear................+8.....1d6+2.........x2
Shortspear, full attack...+8/+3..1d6+2/1d6+2...x2
Shortspear, thrown........+8.....1d6+1.........x2, range 20'
Sling.....................+8.....1d4+2.........x2, range 50'
Sling, full attack........+8/+3..1d4+2/1d4+2...x2, range 50'

[b]Surge:[/b] 9/9 remaining (CMB +14)

Magical Feats: Spell Focus (Conj), Augment Summoning, Natural Spell

[b]Spells:[/b]
0st Level / DC16/17 6 Day : Create Water, Detect Magic, Detect Poison, Mending, Stabilize, Spark
1st Level / DC17/18 4+2+D Day : Detect Aberration, Liberating Command, [s]Negate Aroma[/s], [s]Pass Without Trace[/s], Ray of Sickening, Ant Haul, Obscuring Mist (D)
2nd Level / DC18/19 3+2+D Day : Delay Poison, Soften Earth and Stone, Stone Call, **Frigid Touch, Resist Energy, Slipstream (D)
3rd Level / DC19/20 3+1+D Day : Hide Campsite, Aqueous Orb, Spider Climb (Communal), **Call Lightning*, [s]Water Walk[/s] (D)
4th Level / DC20/21 2+1+D Day : [s]Freedom of Movement[/s], Dispel Magic, [s]**Ball Lightning[/s], [s]Control Water[/s] (D)

* attuned to empowered spell shard
** Eberron shard can recall evocation spells up to 4th level: 2/2 remaining

[b]Wand charges:[/b] 27/28 remaining.
[b]Wild Shape:[/b] 2/3 remaining
```

Used: Scroll of Water Breathing[/sblock]


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Mar 26, 2014)

OOC: I'm thinking of having Doral try to get out of range by casting Spider Climb and moving upwards?  How far up does the 'ceiling' go?


----------



## jkason (Mar 26, 2014)

Deuce Traveler said:


> OOC: I'm thinking of having Doral try to get out of range by casting Spider Climb and moving upwards?  How far up does the 'ceiling' go?












*OOC:*


 I'd considered having Midian us Communal Spider Climb to let the party do the same. I dug up the original post (here), and before we turned up the water, there was only 10' tall of air in the room, though, so I figured they could reach. That could be faulty logic on my part, though. If Midian's successful in lowering the water, that gives another 16' between water and ceiling, though I don't know if that will actually impact the tentacles.


----------



## SelcSilverhand (Mar 31, 2014)

jkason said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> I'd considered having Midian us Communal Spider Climb to let the party do the same. I dug up the original post (here), and before we turned up the water, there was only 10' tall of air in the room, though, so I figured they could reach. That could be faulty logic on my part, though. If Midian's successful in lowering the water, that gives another 16' between water and ceiling, though I don't know if that will actually impact the tentacles.




OOC - It won't affect their reach, but I plan on lowering their attack rolls due to the loss of buoyancy to hold up all that weight.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Apr 1, 2014)

Doral says as he examines his wound, "This situation nearly makes me believe in karma.  Nearly."  He points to the creature below and the colors along his hair, flesh and clothing surge from him and burst from his fingertips, striking it.

OOC: Blinding Color Surge turning Doral invisible for 7 rounds.  Creature needs to make a DC 17 Will check or be blinded for 7 rounds.


----------



## Dr Simon (Apr 1, 2014)

"Hey, fugly, watch where you're waving those things," says Kraken as he steps up to the nearest tentacle and lays into it with his falchion. His first strike cuts deeply, but costs him balance for his next, but he recovers on the backswing.

[sblock=OOC]
Hasted full attack on nearest tentacle

Attack #1 1d20+12=31 (Critical threat)
Damage #1 2d4+6=11
Crit confirm #1 1d20+12=16
Crit Damage (if confirmed) 2d4+6=11

Attack #2 1d20+12=13
Damage #2 (just in case!) 2d4+6=9

Attack #3 1d20+7=22
Damage #3 2d4+6=11
[/sblock]


----------



## SelcSilverhand (Apr 9, 2014)

OOC - I'm getting the post issue again where the page times out after I submit even with multiple browsers and retyping it all. If this goes through I will reply again with a .txt file containing the update.


----------



## SelcSilverhand (Apr 9, 2014)

View attachment Water Room - Round 3.txt


----------



## jkason (Apr 11, 2014)

*Midian Rightson, human druid*

The water level effectively blocked for now, Midian swipes his watery arms across the air, sending the sphere's for another pass at the tentacles, their electrical energy surging. His liquid appendages seem to quiver a moment, as the water on the surface roils in a similar rhythm. 

[sblock=ooc]Move action: sphere's re-attack

Now this is more like it: 

Lightning spheres (DC 20) (3d6=15, 3d6=14)

Now... dontmakethesavedontmakethesavedontmakethesave. 

Standard: I'm actually not sure if this will work or not, so I should ask: How many size categories larger are the tentacles? If they only count as Large, I think he can use his Surge ability on them. If so, he'll ready an action against a tentacle moving in to attack again, trying to push it back before it can attack?

Surge (Bull Rush) attempt. (1d20+14=34)

(of course NOW is when I get a nat 20. Sigh). 

As before: If anyone but Kraken (whose effectively immune from Freedom of Movement) winds up grappled, assume Midian casts that as an immediate action: free Escape Artist check with a +16 competence bonus added on.[/sblock]



[sblock=mini-stats]Full Sheet

```
[b]HP:[/b] 82/66 (+16 from Water Elemental con bump)      
[b]AC:[/b] 21        [b]AC(T):[/b] 14    [b]AC(FF):[/b] 18 
Wildshape base AC: 15
Medium/Huge Animal AC: 17
Medium Magical Beast AC: 19
Medium Air Elemental AC: 20, Darkvision 60', fly 60 (perfect), Reflex save: +8
[b]Medium Water Elemental:[/b] AC 20, Fort save: +11, +2 HP / level (con bump), Darkvision 60', Swim 60'

Conditions:  
 Midian: Wild Shape (Medium Water Elemental) (8 hours).
 Full Party: Negate Aroma & Pass Without Trace (both 8 hours), 
 Doral & Kraken: Water Breathing (8 hours each)
 Kraken: Freedom of Movement (80 minutes)
 Ball Lightning (5/8 rounds remianing)
 Control Water (lower): 80 minutes (dismissable)

[b]Init:[/b] +02
[b]BAB:[/b] +6/+1     [b]CMB/CMD:[/b] +8/22     [b]ACP:[/b] -3 (Wildshape: 0)    
[b]Perception:[/b] +17

Saving Throw    Base   Mod   Misc*  Total
Fort:            06     1     +2    +9      
Ref:             02     2     +2    +6       
Will:            06     6     +2    +14

* Cloak +2
Conditional: +4 vs. spell-like fey & plant effects (Resist Nature's Lure)
Resist Cold 10
 
[b]Weapon                  Attack   Damage     Critical[/b]
Shortspear................+8.....1d6+2.........x2
Shortspear, full attack...+8/+3..1d6+2/1d6+2...x2
Shortspear, thrown........+8.....1d6+1.........x2, range 20'
Sling.....................+8.....1d4+2.........x2, range 50'
Sling, full attack........+8/+3..1d4+2/1d4+2...x2, range 50'

[b]Surge:[/b] 8/9 remaining (CMB +14)

Magical Feats: Spell Focus (Conj), Augment Summoning, Natural Spell

[b]Spells:[/b]
0st Level / DC16/17 6 Day : Create Water, Detect Magic, Detect Poison, Mending, Stabilize, Spark
1st Level / DC17/18 4+2+D Day : Detect Aberration, Liberating Command, [s]Negate Aroma[/s], [s]Pass Without Trace[/s], Ray of Sickening, Ant Haul, Obscuring Mist (D)
2nd Level / DC18/19 3+2+D Day : Delay Poison, Soften Earth and Stone, Stone Call, **Frigid Touch, Resist Energy, Slipstream (D)
3rd Level / DC19/20 3+1+D Day : Hide Campsite, Aqueous Orb, Spider Climb (Communal), **Call Lightning*, [s]Water Walk[/s] (D)
4th Level / DC20/21 2+1+D Day : [s]Freedom of Movement[/s], Dispel Magic, [s]**Ball Lightning[/s], [s]Control Water[/s] (D)

* attuned to empowered spell shard
** Eberron shard can recall evocation spells up to 4th level: 2/2 remaining

[b]Wand charges:[/b] 27/28 remaining.
[b]Wild Shape:[/b] 2/3 remaining
```

Used: Scroll of Water Breathing[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Apr 18, 2014)

The water level drops, and exposes more of the tentacles. Whisper flicks her tongue against the back of her teeth, gauging the best move, and decides that some massive damage would be best. If they can 'convince' this creature that whatever's in that portal isn't worth the pain they're causing...or just destroy the tentacles entirely...then closing the portal should be much easier.

She gathers power as she incants, breathing magic in and boiling it inside her. Flames wreathe her head and shoulders, and run down her arms in rivulets that pool in her hands. The air around her shimmers and dances from the heat of it, until the moment she lets it all fly out in a pair of blindingly bright tongues of fire that lance down from the catwalk she's standing on and track livid scorches across the monstrous rubbery flesh of the tentacles writhing below!

(Empowered Scorching Ray! It's a full round action to cast, so she doesn't get to move, but each ray does +50% damage. For the purposes of the die roller, I just rolled 6d6 damage instead of 4d6...hope that okay. It averages out to 50% more, right? Let me know if you want me to reroll. Anyway, two ranged touches, one was 25, the other 19; doing 21 and 23 fire damage respectively.)

http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/4473132/


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Apr 19, 2014)

Doral takes a few steps away from the fighting, trying to find an area where the tentacles aren't focused.  Once set, he casts another spell as the monster prepares to strike.

OOC: Stay the Hand at the creature.  DC 19 to resist.  You cause a creature's arm to waver and prevent it from striking another creature. You can cast this spell when the target is about to make a melee attack against another creature. On a failed saving throw, the target does not follow through with its attack, and its entire action is wasted for the round. On a successful saving throw, the target can make its attack, forcing its strike though the compulsion but losing both accuracy and power, taking a –5 penalty on its attack and damage rolls. Whether or not the target makes its initial save or not, it is subject to a –2 penalty on attack and damage rolls against the creature it originally targeted for the duration of the spell.


----------



## SelcSilverhand (Apr 29, 2014)

One of the tentacles rushes inward again to strike but Midian is prepared for the attack. As it descends he sends a surge of water blasting back into it. The mighty appendage is slowed, then driven back under the torrent. Next to him, Whisper unleashes a volley of fiery missiles that blaze through the empty room and strike the tentacle Kraken had injured. Through the portal, oddly distorted by the vast gulf between worlds, you hear the creature screech in pain and rage. The second tentacle withdraws back through the portal. The final limb coils to strike at Kraken! Doral casts his own spell to hinder the beast. The arm wavers as if fighting itself for control before striking but the inner struggle throws its aim off and it smashes the steel wall instead.

Next Round

OOC
[SBLOCK]
http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/4485505/ Will save 19
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Dr Simon (Apr 30, 2014)

Kraken ducks the swinging tentacle and grins as he steps up to attack it.
"Time to go home mate," he tells the monstrosity.

[sblock=OOC]
Attacks #1 and #2
1d20+12=24, 1d20+12=29
Attack #3
1d20+7=12

Damage #1 and #2
2d4+6=8, 2d4+6=11

I'll assume a 12 misses.
[/sblock]


----------



## Deuce Traveler (May 1, 2014)

Doral Kinsman casts his spell once more, muttering, "You are a tenacious creature, but your mind is only so strong.  I imagine you are having some quantity of regret in regards to your failed attempt at stymying us."

OOC: Stay the Hand at the creature. DC 19 to resist. You cause a creature's arm to waver and prevent it from striking another creature. You can cast this spell when the target is about to make a melee attack against another creature. On a failed saving throw, the target does not follow through with its attack, and its entire action is wasted for the round. On a successful saving throw, the target can make its attack, forcing its strike though the compulsion but losing both accuracy and power, taking a –5 penalty on its attack and damage rolls. Whether or not the target makes its initial save or not, it is subject to a –2 penalty on attack and damage rolls against the creature it originally targeted for the duration of the spell.


----------



## jkason (May 5, 2014)

*Midian Rightson, human druid*

"Listen to my friends, beast," Midian gurgle-speaks, sending the lightning spheres once again zipping in on the remaining tentacle. "You'll be much happier back where you came from."

[sblock=ooc]Move action: another set of sphere attacks:

Lightning Spheres, DC 20 (3d6=9, 3d6=13)

Readied Standard action: Surge against any attack

Readied Surge. (1d20+14=26)

Immediate action (conditional): Cast Liberating Command on anyone other than Kraken who is grappled (Escape Artist check with +16 competence bonus). [/sblock]


[sblock=mini-stats]Full Sheet

```
[b]HP:[/b] 82/66 (+16 from Water Elemental con bump)      
[b]AC:[/b] 21        [b]AC(T):[/b] 14    [b]AC(FF):[/b] 18 
Wildshape base AC: 15
Medium/Huge Animal AC: 17
Medium Magical Beast AC: 19
Medium Air Elemental AC: 20, Darkvision 60', fly 60 (perfect), Reflex save: +8
[b]Medium Water Elemental:[/b] AC 20, Fort save: +11, +2 HP / level (con bump), Darkvision 60', Swim 60'

Conditions:  
 Midian: Wild Shape (Medium Water Elemental) (8 hours).
 Full Party: Negate Aroma & Pass Without Trace (both 8 hours), 
 Doral & Kraken: Water Breathing (8 hours each)
 Kraken: Freedom of Movement (80 minutes)
 Ball Lightning (4/8 rounds remaining)
 Control Water (lower): 80 minutes (dismissable)

[b]Init:[/b] +02
[b]BAB:[/b] +6/+1     [b]CMB/CMD:[/b] +8/22     [b]ACP:[/b] -3 (Wildshape: 0)    
[b]Perception:[/b] +17

Saving Throw    Base   Mod   Misc*  Total
Fort:            06     1     +2    +9      
Ref:             02     2     +2    +6       
Will:            06     6     +2    +14

* Cloak +2
Conditional: +4 vs. spell-like fey & plant effects (Resist Nature's Lure)
Resist Cold 10
 
[b]Weapon                  Attack   Damage     Critical[/b]
Shortspear................+8.....1d6+2.........x2
Shortspear, full attack...+8/+3..1d6+2/1d6+2...x2
Shortspear, thrown........+8.....1d6+1.........x2, range 20'
Sling.....................+8.....1d4+2.........x2, range 50'
Sling, full attack........+8/+3..1d4+2/1d4+2...x2, range 50'

[b]Surge:[/b] 7/9 remaining (CMB +14)

Magical Feats: Spell Focus (Conj), Augment Summoning, Natural Spell

[b]Spells:[/b]
0st Level / DC16/17 6 Day : Create Water, Detect Magic, Detect Poison, Mending, Stabilize, Spark
1st Level / DC17/18 4+2+D Day : Detect Aberration, Liberating Command, [s]Negate Aroma[/s], [s]Pass Without Trace[/s], Ray of Sickening, Ant Haul, Obscuring Mist (D)
2nd Level / DC18/19 3+2+D Day : Delay Poison, Soften Earth and Stone, Stone Call, **Frigid Touch, Resist Energy, Slipstream (D)
3rd Level / DC19/20 3+1+D Day : Hide Campsite, Aqueous Orb, Spider Climb (Communal), **Call Lightning*, [s]Water Walk[/s] (D)
4th Level / DC20/21 2+1+D Day : [s]Freedom of Movement[/s], Dispel Magic, [s]**Ball Lightning[/s], [s]Control Water[/s] (D)

* attuned to empowered spell shard
** Eberron shard can recall evocation spells up to 4th level: 2/2 remaining

[b]Wand charges:[/b] 27/28 remaining.
[b]Wild Shape:[/b] 2/3 remaining
```

Used: Scroll of Water Breathing[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (May 15, 2014)

As if to punctuate Midian's words with the universal language of pain, Whisper follows up with another pair of burning hot rays of fire. She casts it more quickly this time, and the intensity is correspondingly less...but still quite effective at communicating her point. 

Though tempted to move, the sorceress suspects the tentacles might sense location that way, They clearly weren't -seeing- them, after all. So she stays put for the moment, trusting Midian's magic should she get caught in its grip.

(Normal Scorching ray. http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/4502569/ 21 and 17 to hit, for 15 and 14 damage.)


----------



## SelcSilverhand (May 20, 2014)

Kraken waits for the next tentacle to swing at him before unleashing a flurry of slices that carves deeply into the tough flesh. Midian's electric sparks jolt it while Whisper's burning rays burn it. The badly damaged tentacle withdraws through the portal. The final arm reaches out to strike Midian but the druid unleashes a torrent of water at it. The tentacle slows its descent, struggles mightily, but is slowly pushed back  by the spray. 

Map
[SBLOCK]

```
######################################
				      #		D K M W	    [COLOR=RED]&&[/COLOR]		       #
	      			     #	  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~      #
				    #	 ~~~~~~~~~~~~TT~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~     #
				   #    ~~~~~~~~~~~~~TT~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~     #
				  #    ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~     #
				  *    ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~     #
				  *    ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ [COLOR=RED]&&&&[/COLOR]#
				  *    ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ [COLOR=RED]&&&&[/COLOR]#
				  *    ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~     #
				  *    ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~     #
				  *    ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~     #
				  #    ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~     #
				   #	~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~     #
	      			    #	 ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~     #
				     #					        #
				      #					       #
					######################################
```
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Deuce Traveler (May 22, 2014)

Now that the creature seems weakened and retreating, Doral casts another spell to try and make it more vulnerable.  "I have not the profanity to express my frustration with this creature.  Amazing one could miscalculate so badly despite being so intelligent.  I believe we both have learned something this day."

OOC: Casting Color Spray at the creature.  DC 16 or be stunned for 1 round.


----------



## Shayuri (May 22, 2014)

(OOC - Unless that tentacle has eyes, it won't work. Color Spray doesn't affect creatures who can't see.)


----------



## Deuce Traveler (May 27, 2014)

OOC: What of the beast attached to the tentacle?


----------



## jkason (May 27, 2014)

*Midian Rightson, human druid*

Finding his strategy mildly effective, the water elemental's surface roils as he holds another surge against the tentacle as the electrical spheres crackle and snap as they dive for the appendage.

[sblock=ooc]Rinse, repeat: 

Lightning spheres, DC 20 (3d6=15, 3d6=17)

Readied Surge (1d20+14=26)[/sblock][/sblock]

[sblock=mini-stats]Full Sheet

```
[b]HP:[/b] 82/66 (+16 from Water Elemental con bump)      
[b]AC:[/b] 21        [b]AC(T):[/b] 14    [b]AC(FF):[/b] 18 
Wildshape base AC: 15
Medium/Huge Animal AC: 17
Medium Magical Beast AC: 19
Medium Air Elemental AC: 20, Darkvision 60', fly 60 (perfect), Reflex save: +8
[b]Medium Water Elemental:[/b] AC 20, Fort save: +11, +2 HP / level (con bump), Darkvision 60', Swim 60'

Conditions:  
 Midian: Wild Shape (Medium Water Elemental) (8 hours).
 Full Party: Negate Aroma & Pass Without Trace (both 8 hours), 
 Doral & Kraken: Water Breathing (8 hours each)
 Kraken: Freedom of Movement (80 minutes)
 Ball Lightning (3/8 rounds remaining)
 Control Water (lower): 80 minutes (dismissable)

[b]Init:[/b] +02
[b]BAB:[/b] +6/+1     [b]CMB/CMD:[/b] +8/22     [b]ACP:[/b] -3 (Wildshape: 0)    
[b]Perception:[/b] +17

Saving Throw    Base   Mod   Misc*  Total
Fort:            06     1     +2    +9      
Ref:             02     2     +2    +6       
Will:            06     6     +2    +14

* Cloak +2
Conditional: +4 vs. spell-like fey & plant effects (Resist Nature's Lure)
Resist Cold 10
 
[b]Weapon                  Attack   Damage     Critical[/b]
Shortspear................+8.....1d6+2.........x2
Shortspear, full attack...+8/+3..1d6+2/1d6+2...x2
Shortspear, thrown........+8.....1d6+1.........x2, range 20'
Sling.....................+8.....1d4+2.........x2, range 50'
Sling, full attack........+8/+3..1d4+2/1d4+2...x2, range 50'

[b]Surge:[/b] 6/9 remaining (CMB +14)

Magical Feats: Spell Focus (Conj), Augment Summoning, Natural Spell

[b]Spells:[/b]
0st Level / DC16/17 6 Day : Create Water, Detect Magic, Detect Poison, Mending, Stabilize, Spark
1st Level / DC17/18 4+2+D Day : Detect Aberration, Liberating Command, [s]Negate Aroma[/s], [s]Pass Without Trace[/s], Ray of Sickening, Ant Haul, Obscuring Mist (D)
2nd Level / DC18/19 3+2+D Day : Delay Poison, Soften Earth and Stone, Stone Call, **Frigid Touch, Resist Energy, Slipstream (D)
3rd Level / DC19/20 3+1+D Day : Hide Campsite, Aqueous Orb, Spider Climb (Communal), **Call Lightning*, [s]Water Walk[/s] (D)
4th Level / DC20/21 2+1+D Day : [s]Freedom of Movement[/s], Dispel Magic, [s]**Ball Lightning[/s], [s]Control Water[/s] (D)

* attuned to empowered spell shard
** Eberron shard can recall evocation spells up to 4th level: 2/2 remaining

[b]Wand charges:[/b] 27/28 remaining.
[b]Wild Shape:[/b] 2/3 remaining
```

Used: Scroll of Water Breathing[/sblock]


----------



## SelcSilverhand (May 29, 2014)

Deuce Traveler said:


> OOC: What of the beast attached to the tentacle?



OOC: Tough call, the actual head of the creature is on the other side of the portal. The tentacle itself has no eyes. I'd say if you moved down and cast it into the portal it would go through and affect the creature who is trying to look through the gap to swat you.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (May 29, 2014)

OOC: Just to move this along, Doral will use his Wand of Magic Missiles on the tentacle.

3d4+3=10


----------



## Dr Simon (Jun 4, 2014)

OOC: Ideally, Kraken needs to make a "castling" move with Midian, swapping places with a 5ft step. If he can do so:

"Shift your arse, Middo," says Kraken, moving past his friend to get closer to the tentacles. "Got a bundle of raw pain to deliver." He does so with three supernaturally rapid attacks on the tentacle.

[sblock=OOC]
Three strikes, 29, 18 and 17 attack rolls.
1d20+12, 1d20+12, 1d20+7=[17, 12], [6, 12], [10, 7]

Damage 13, 10 and 11 respectively if any of those hit (I hope, at least, the 29 will!)
2d4+6, 2d4+6, 2d4+6=[3, 4, 6], [2, 2, 6], [1, 4, 6]
[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Jun 4, 2014)

Midian's form flows around Kraken to give the warrior better positioning. 

[sblock=ooc]If this is a 5' step, I don't think it impacts Midian's other stated actions, so no objection here[/sblock]


----------



## SelcSilverhand (Jun 10, 2014)

The tentacle rears out of the water and poises like a striking snake. With a lunge that sends water spray in all directions the appendage descends to squash you against the steel walls of the chamber. Twin lightning spheres carom off the sides of it and bolts of magic tear chunks from the center. Kraken's whirling scimitar cuts cleanly through the beasts appendage sending a 4' length spiralling off into the water. The chamber reverberates with a chilling cry mixed with deep bass tones as the beast on the other side of the portal reacts in pain. The stub immediately withdraws leaving an inky black cloud of blood in the water behind it. Through the portal you can see a malevolent, hate filled alien eye staring hard at you until the portal restricts completely cutting off your view. The water in the chamber slowly stills leaving you alone with the crystal.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Jun 11, 2014)

Doral straightens out the dishevelled sleeves of his shirt, then says, "I suppose that could have flowed better.  Let us see what we have here."  He puts on his goggles and takes a closer look at the crystal.


----------



## Dr Simon (Jun 11, 2014)

"Reckon that thing was controlling all the other tentacles in this place?" asks Kraken. "Or have we got another eldritch abomination to deal with, eh?"

OOC: Was there any resemblance between the alien squid thing and the controller tentacles?


----------



## Shayuri (Jun 11, 2014)

"Definitely another," Whisper says dourly. "That thing didn't come out until the portal was opened wider."


----------



## jkason (Jun 11, 2014)

*Midian Rightson, human druid*

Midian nods agreement.

"I don't think our big fish friend had any idea what was coming. Always a bigger fish, I suppose."

[sblock=ooc]I'm afraid I've lost a bit of the plot. I know we came in here to clear our way, yes? I just don't actually remember what we had to do, since we changed tactics to deal with the critter?[/sblock]

[sblock=mini-stats]Full Sheet

```
[b]HP:[/b] 82/66 (+16 from Water Elemental con bump)      
[b]AC:[/b] 21        [b]AC(T):[/b] 14    [b]AC(FF):[/b] 18 
Wildshape base AC: 15
Medium/Huge Animal AC: 17
Medium Magical Beast AC: 19
Medium Air Elemental AC: 20, Darkvision 60', fly 60 (perfect), Reflex save: +8
[b]Medium Water Elemental:[/b] AC 20, Fort save: +11, +2 HP / level (con bump), Darkvision 60', Swim 60'

Conditions:  
 Midian: Wild Shape (Medium Water Elemental) (8 hours).
 Full Party: Negate Aroma & Pass Without Trace (both 8 hours), 
 Doral & Kraken: Water Breathing (8 hours each)
 Kraken: Freedom of Movement (80 minutes)
 Control Water (lower): 80 minutes (dismissable)

[b]Init:[/b] +02
[b]BAB:[/b] +6/+1     [b]CMB/CMD:[/b] +8/22     [b]ACP:[/b] -3 (Wildshape: 0)    
[b]Perception:[/b] +17

Saving Throw    Base   Mod   Misc*  Total
Fort:            06     1     +2    +9      
Ref:             02     2     +2    +6       
Will:            06     6     +2    +14

* Cloak +2
Conditional: +4 vs. spell-like fey & plant effects (Resist Nature's Lure)
Resist Cold 10
 
[b]Weapon                  Attack   Damage     Critical[/b]
Shortspear................+8.....1d6+2.........x2
Shortspear, full attack...+8/+3..1d6+2/1d6+2...x2
Shortspear, thrown........+8.....1d6+1.........x2, range 20'
Sling.....................+8.....1d4+2.........x2, range 50'
Sling, full attack........+8/+3..1d4+2/1d4+2...x2, range 50'

[b]Surge:[/b] 6/9 remaining (CMB +14)

Magical Feats: Spell Focus (Conj), Augment Summoning, Natural Spell

[b]Spells:[/b]
0st Level / DC16/17 6 Day : Create Water, Detect Magic, Detect Poison, Mending, Stabilize, Spark
1st Level / DC17/18 4+2+D Day : Detect Aberration, Liberating Command, [s]Negate Aroma[/s], [s]Pass Without Trace[/s], Ray of Sickening, Ant Haul, Obscuring Mist (D)
2nd Level / DC18/19 3+2+D Day : Delay Poison, Soften Earth and Stone, Stone Call, **Frigid Touch, Resist Energy, Slipstream (D)
3rd Level / DC19/20 3+1+D Day : Hide Campsite, Aqueous Orb, Spider Climb (Communal), **Call Lightning*, [s]Water Walk[/s] (D)
4th Level / DC20/21 2+1+D Day : [s]Freedom of Movement[/s], Dispel Magic, [s]**Ball Lightning[/s], [s]Control Water[/s] (D)

* attuned to empowered spell shard
** Eberron shard can recall evocation spells up to 4th level: 2/2 remaining

[b]Wand charges:[/b] 27/28 remaining.
[b]Wild Shape:[/b] 2/3 remaining
```

Used: Scroll of Water Breathing[/sblock]


----------



## SelcSilverhand (Jun 13, 2014)

Doral stares hard at the crystal and reports a series of powerful magical auras scribed as runes across the surface. Some of them are still, while others move fluidly across the surface. A few of the runes are fading, their energy no longer needed now that the portal to the elemental planes has closed. He can see magical filaments shaped like chains leading from the crystal to the nodes on the sides of the chamber. They are likely suspending the crystal in the center of the pool. You recall Heinrick saying that part of the controlling system was deactivated from his side, the while the second part had to be done inside the chamber using the large pull switches on the wall. With the portal closed and his side powered down, you are ready to shut down the secondary system and free the crystal. 
Kraken and Whisper study the severed tentacle still floating in the pool. It doesn't look like the fleshy creatures and parts you've seen so far in the ship. In fact it looks more like Kraken's namesake instead. It is greyish colored and covered with suckers some of which sport large hooked barbs. Whatever it was remains trapped in the elemental plane of water now that the portal has been shut. 


Doral
[SBLOCK]
The longer you stare at the crystal the more convinced you are of a presence within. Your study is slowly drawing its attention which you can feel as a building pressure on your temples. From what you recall of dragonshard magic, every crystal has an entity bound to it that provides a source of power. Usually an elemental, sometimes a demon or abomination. The larger the crystal the more powerful the creature it can hold. This is the largest shard you've ever seen or heard of and as far as you know it could hold a being of near demi-god status. 
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Jun 13, 2014)

With difficulty, Doral peels his eyes away from the shard.  "There is an unknown presence inside the dragonshard and it is quite powerful.  Strong enough to cause me unease when compared to the size of this particular shard.  We shall have to be quite careful if we are to transport the object."  Doral moves to the switches with the intent of shutting down the secondary system, as soon as his companions are ready.

OOC: So this is a monolith crystal?  We need all four, right?  A reminder of our objective:
[sblock]
"Numerous treaties are still in the works on how to treat spoils of war. Right now the prevailing arguement is, what is that old saying, oh yes. "Finders, Keepers." You may not be the first to reach the Archon and even if you are the other expeditions will likely reach it before your business is concluded. I can give you past examples from both extremes, where two expeditions worked at opposite sides of a ruined Xen'drik city and even compared notes. At the other end of the spectrum are those times when only one expedition returned from several sent to a site. A case of winner takes all, if you will. 

While your destination and objectives are secret you can freely operate under the Aundair banner. It may cause freelance groups to consider some of their choices knowing that you have political backing. You are free to take any course of action that results in the completion of your objectives. 

Now is a good time to discuss the particulars of what I need you to do. You are familiar of course with the elemental ships traversing our skies, seas, and land. Each vessel uses an elemental magically bound to a crystal shard from one of the Three Dragons from the creation of our world. The energies from these bound elementals are channeled to power these vessels. The moving city of Archon utilized such bound creatures. However, given the size of the vessel it required more than the standard shards. The crystals are massive, as wide as a horse and as tall as a man. They had to be large and exceptionally pure to contain the beings within. The elementals inside are larger, older, and far more powerful than anything else we are capable of summoning today. They're known as Monoliths, as they are the pinnacle of elemental kind, just short of the minor deities of the inner planes. These creatures moved the city, powered their weapons, provided heat and water, and helped launch their air crews. There are four, one for each of the primary elements. It is paramount that you recover these crystals intact. There may be other things aboard the ship that may be valuable to our research or control of the elementals and if you come across such items we will take them as well. Also of value are any military documents. Though outdated they may help us learn more about their capabilities and former plans. Any other valuables you find are yours to keep of course, extra payment for your hazardous duties.

In answer to your second question, we have numerous resources to draw upon here in the Towers. I have already prepared transportation and a means of carrying supplies. In addition are the tools you will need to extract and recover the Monolith Crystals. 
[/sblock]

Who has the tools with them, again?


----------



## jkason (Jun 13, 2014)

*Midian Rightson, human druid*

Midian groans. 

"Please don't tell me we're going to be battling to keep this bloody thing from re-animating itself all around us. I'd rather not start that as a pattern."

Still, the water elemental nods his fluid head to agree it's time to unchain the crystal.

[sblock=ooc]It was my understanding that the 'tools' were the spheres which will launch / follow the roller ball, yes? I don't think we had the ability to bring those in with us, though I could be wrong. If need be, Midian can wildshape into something better shaped to carry the thing, and he has Ant Haul prepared for just this kind of issue. I'm not sure how big he can get and still fit through the tunnels / hallways, though.[/sblock]

[sblock=mini-stats]Full Sheet

```
[b]HP:[/b] 82/66 (+16 from Water Elemental con bump)      
[b]AC:[/b] 21        [b]AC(T):[/b] 14    [b]AC(FF):[/b] 18 
Wildshape base AC: 15
Medium/Huge Animal AC: 17
Medium Magical Beast AC: 19
Medium Air Elemental AC: 20, Darkvision 60', fly 60 (perfect), Reflex save: +8
[b]Medium Water Elemental:[/b] AC 20, Fort save: +11, +2 HP / level (con bump), Darkvision 60', Swim 60'

Conditions:  
 Midian: Wild Shape (Medium Water Elemental) (8 hours).
 Full Party: Negate Aroma & Pass Without Trace (both 8 hours), 
 Doral & Kraken: Water Breathing (8 hours each)
 Kraken: Freedom of Movement (80 minutes)
 Control Water (lower): 80 minutes (dismissable)

[b]Init:[/b] +02
[b]BAB:[/b] +6/+1     [b]CMB/CMD:[/b] +8/22     [b]ACP:[/b] -3 (Wildshape: 0)    
[b]Perception:[/b] +17

Saving Throw    Base   Mod   Misc*  Total
Fort:            06     1     +2    +9      
Ref:             02     2     +2    +6       
Will:            06     6     +2    +14

* Cloak +2
Conditional: +4 vs. spell-like fey & plant effects (Resist Nature's Lure)
Resist Cold 10
 
[b]Weapon                  Attack   Damage     Critical[/b]
Shortspear................+8.....1d6+2.........x2
Shortspear, full attack...+8/+3..1d6+2/1d6+2...x2
Shortspear, thrown........+8.....1d6+1.........x2, range 20'
Sling.....................+8.....1d4+2.........x2, range 50'
Sling, full attack........+8/+3..1d4+2/1d4+2...x2, range 50'

[b]Surge:[/b] 6/9 remaining (CMB +14)

Magical Feats: Spell Focus (Conj), Augment Summoning, Natural Spell

[b]Spells:[/b]
0st Level / DC16/17 6 Day : Create Water, Detect Magic, Detect Poison, Mending, Stabilize, Spark
1st Level / DC17/18 4+2+D Day : Detect Aberration, Liberating Command, [s]Negate Aroma[/s], [s]Pass Without Trace[/s], Ray of Sickening, Ant Haul, Obscuring Mist (D)
2nd Level / DC18/19 3+2+D Day : Delay Poison, Soften Earth and Stone, Stone Call, **Frigid Touch, Resist Energy, Slipstream (D)
3rd Level / DC19/20 3+1+D Day : Hide Campsite, Aqueous Orb, Spider Climb (Communal), **Call Lightning*, [s]Water Walk[/s] (D)
4th Level / DC20/21 2+1+D Day : [s]Freedom of Movement[/s], Dispel Magic, [s]**Ball Lightning[/s], [s]Control Water[/s] (D)

* attuned to empowered spell shard
** Eberron shard can recall evocation spells up to 4th level: 2/2 remaining

[b]Wand charges:[/b] 27/28 remaining.
[b]Wild Shape:[/b] 2/3 remaining
```

Used: Scroll of Water Breathing[/sblock]


----------



## SelcSilverhand (Jun 16, 2014)

There is a subtle change in the air of the chamber as Doral throws the last switch. It's as if an inaudible hum that had been present this whole time was silenced. In the chamber below the crystal slowly sinks to the bottom of the pool where it rests gently. It looks like with some careful maneuvering you will be able to get it through the same pipe you used to enter the chamber.


OOC
[SBLOCK]
Yes, the tools needed for the crystal were to "attach" it to the Rumbleball so that you can tow it behind it. The crystals are large enough that you would not be able to fit all of them inside the ball, so the wizards devised a way to temporarily tow them behind it if you need to move your craft. Later you can use a second device to signal an airship that will extract the four crystals. 
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## jkason (Jun 16, 2014)

*Midian Rightson, human druid*

Midian waits a moment, perhaps anticipating more trouble, then finally turns to the others.

"So, all that, and we're a quarter of the way done," he says wryly. He waves his watery arms in the air, and his form seems to ripple, then slightly thicken. 

"Let's see about getting this thing back to our friend and getting out of here before something else decides it's hungry. What do you say?" It's hard to see, but he's smiling now as the water elemental form slips into the pool.

[sblock=ooc]Given its duration, I figure Midian might as well cast Ant Haul now. Should hopefully make it easier to get the crystal through the tubes. New carrying capacity upper limits in his current form: 174 light, 348 medium, 525 heavy. If it becomes necessary, he can shift into an earth elemental or medium magical beast to bump those to 300/600/900 (an aranea looks like it might be a useful shape, for example, once we're done with all the water). I'm not sure how heavy the crystals are.[/sblock]

[sblock=mini-stats]Full Sheet

```
[b]HP:[/b] 82/66 (+16 from Water Elemental con bump)      
[b]AC:[/b] 21        [b]AC(T):[/b] 14    [b]AC(FF):[/b] 18 
Wildshape base AC: 15
Medium/Huge Animal AC: 17
Medium Magical Beast AC: 19
Medium Air Elemental AC: 20, Darkvision 60', fly 60 (perfect), Reflex save: +8
[b]Medium Water Elemental:[/b] AC 20, Fort save: +11, +2 HP / level (con bump), Darkvision 60', Swim 60'

Conditions:  
 Midian: Wild Shape (Medium Water Elemental) (8 hours)
 Midian: Ant Haul (16 hours): new Carrying Capacity limits: 174, 348, 525
 Full Party: Negate Aroma & Pass Without Trace (both 8 hours), 
 Doral & Kraken: Water Breathing (8 hours each)
 Kraken: Freedom of Movement (80 minutes)
 Control Water (lower): 80 minutes (dismissable)

[b]Init:[/b] +02
[b]BAB:[/b] +6/+1     [b]CMB/CMD:[/b] +8/22     [b]ACP:[/b] -3 (Wildshape: 0)    
[b]Perception:[/b] +17

Saving Throw    Base   Mod   Misc*  Total
Fort:            06     1     +2    +9      
Ref:             02     2     +2    +6       
Will:            06     6     +2    +14

* Cloak +2
Conditional: +4 vs. spell-like fey & plant effects (Resist Nature's Lure)
Resist Cold 10
 
[b]Weapon                  Attack   Damage     Critical[/b]
Shortspear................+8.....1d6+2.........x2
Shortspear, full attack...+8/+3..1d6+2/1d6+2...x2
Shortspear, thrown........+8.....1d6+1.........x2, range 20'
Sling.....................+8.....1d4+2.........x2, range 50'
Sling, full attack........+8/+3..1d4+2/1d4+2...x2, range 50'

[b]Surge:[/b] 6/9 remaining (CMB +14)

Magical Feats: Spell Focus (Conj), Augment Summoning, Natural Spell

[b]Spells:[/b]
0st Level / DC16/17 6 Day : Create Water, Detect Magic, Detect Poison, Mending, Stabilize, Spark
1st Level / DC17/18 4+2+D Day : Detect Aberration, Liberating Command, [s]Negate Aroma[/s], [s]Pass Without Trace[/s], Ray of Sickening, [s]Ant Haul[/s], Obscuring Mist (D)
2nd Level / DC18/19 3+2+D Day : Delay Poison, Soften Earth and Stone, Stone Call, **Frigid Touch, Resist Energy, Slipstream (D)
3rd Level / DC19/20 3+1+D Day : Hide Campsite, Aqueous Orb, Spider Climb (Communal), **Call Lightning*, [s]Water Walk[/s] (D)
4th Level / DC20/21 2+1+D Day : [s]Freedom of Movement[/s], Dispel Magic, [s]**Ball Lightning[/s], [s]Control Water[/s] (D)

* attuned to empowered spell shard
** Eberron shard can recall evocation spells up to 4th level: 2/2 remaining

[b]Wand charges:[/b] 27/28 remaining.
[b]Wild Shape:[/b] 2/3 remaining
```

Used: Scroll of Water Breathing[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Jun 18, 2014)

Whisper frowns and puts her fingertips to the crystal's surface.

"I'm not sure we should move it yet," she says pensively. "This...creature that's in the ship. It might be better to deal with it first. Otherwise we'll be dodging it for all three of these things, and our load will get heavier each time we succeed. And attaching them to the ball means leaving them out in the open unattended for days at a time."


----------



## Dr Simon (Jun 18, 2014)

Kraken regards the crystal.

"We should at least put it somewhere safer, eh?" he says. "Where we can get to it easier. Let's get it to the other side of the glass, and see if our new mucker there knows where the other three are." He gives Hendrick a friendly thumbs up.


----------



## Shayuri (Jun 26, 2014)

Whisper nods at that, and while she's not exactly a muscular titan, she moves to help shoulder the enormous shard's weight. "Lets get it moved then. The quicker we move, the better off we'll be."


----------



## SelcSilverhand (Jun 30, 2014)

Whisper and Midian move to gingerly grasp the shard. It moves easily in the water as it keeps itself constantly neutrally buoyant. Between the two of them, they maneuver it into the outflow pipe and back out into the main chamber where Hendrick awaits. As they leave the water it is more of a struggle to lift but Midian's magical strength gives him the leverage to raise it. With one person acting as a guide and the other lifting you find it reasonably manageable. Even after leaving the water the crystal continues to drip water at a steady rate. 
Hendrick watches through the glass as you make your way back to the chamber. He looks immensely relieved at your return. "You did it! Wonderful! I was getting nervous waiting here, and when those things came through the opening... well I'm glad you lived. I don't like being alone with these others... you can hear whispers from them." He jerks a shaky thumb at the tendrils sifting the pools of water around you. 
You explain that you are going to seek the other crystals as well. He frowns and rubs his face. "All of them? I guess so, if we have to, though I'd rather leave this place and never come back. The thing is, if you take out the wrong ones too early it might be bad. The air shard is the closest but if we remove it the air here could go bad while we're retrieving the others. The fire one opposes the water element and is at the far end of the ship, along with the earth shard. I guess they wanted to keep opposite elements as far away from each other as they could for whatever reason. The earth shard might be the safest bet. It's near the forward armored section, low down in the bowels of the ship."


----------



## jkason (Jul 1, 2014)

*Midian Rightson, human druid*

Midian sighs, a bubbling sound.

"We were talking back in the chamber. All these things, they all seem connected to some central ... I don't know what, exactly. But if we find it and take care of it, collecting the rest of the shards is going to be a whole lot easier. 

"If I were something that wanted centralized control, it seems like the bowels of the ship would be the best place for that, so heading toward the earth stone might be a good idea. 

"Where's the air stone in relation to where we are? Can we count on passing back through here, or should we strap this thing to my back? I can take on a stronger form to amplify the lifting magics I'm using if need be."

[sblock=mini-stats]Full Sheet

```
[b]HP:[/b] 82/66 (+16 from Water Elemental con bump)      
[b]AC:[/b] 21        [b]AC(T):[/b] 14    [b]AC(FF):[/b] 18 
Wildshape base AC: 15
Medium/Huge Animal AC: 17
Medium Magical Beast AC: 19
Medium Air Elemental AC: 20, Darkvision 60', fly 60 (perfect), Reflex save: +8
[b]Medium Water Elemental:[/b] AC 20, Fort save: +11, +2 HP / level (con bump), Darkvision 60', Swim 60'

Conditions:  
 Midian: Wild Shape (Medium Water Elemental) (8 hours)
 Midian: Ant Haul (16 hours): new Carrying Capacity limits: 174, 348, 525
 Full Party: Negate Aroma & Pass Without Trace (both 8 hours), 
 Doral & Kraken: Water Breathing (8 hours each)
 Kraken: Freedom of Movement (80 minutes)
 Control Water (lower): 80 minutes (dismissable)

[b]Init:[/b] +02
[b]BAB:[/b] +6/+1     [b]CMB/CMD:[/b] +8/22     [b]ACP:[/b] -3 (Wildshape: 0)    
[b]Perception:[/b] +17

Saving Throw    Base   Mod   Misc*  Total
Fort:            06     1     +2    +9      
Ref:             02     2     +2    +6       
Will:            06     6     +2    +14

* Cloak +2
Conditional: +4 vs. spell-like fey & plant effects (Resist Nature's Lure)
Resist Cold 10
 
[b]Weapon                  Attack   Damage     Critical[/b]
Shortspear................+8.....1d6+2.........x2
Shortspear, full attack...+8/+3..1d6+2/1d6+2...x2
Shortspear, thrown........+8.....1d6+1.........x2, range 20'
Sling.....................+8.....1d4+2.........x2, range 50'
Sling, full attack........+8/+3..1d4+2/1d4+2...x2, range 50'

[b]Surge:[/b] 6/9 remaining (CMB +14)

Magical Feats: Spell Focus (Conj), Augment Summoning, Natural Spell

[b]Spells:[/b]
0st Level / DC16/17 6 Day : Create Water, Detect Magic, Detect Poison, Mending, Stabilize, Spark
1st Level / DC17/18 4+2+D Day : Detect Aberration, Liberating Command, [s]Negate Aroma[/s], [s]Pass Without Trace[/s], Ray of Sickening, [s]Ant Haul[/s], Obscuring Mist (D)
2nd Level / DC18/19 3+2+D Day : Delay Poison, Soften Earth and Stone, Stone Call, **Frigid Touch, Resist Energy, Slipstream (D)
3rd Level / DC19/20 3+1+D Day : Hide Campsite, Aqueous Orb, Spider Climb (Communal), **Call Lightning*, [s]Water Walk[/s] (D)
4th Level / DC20/21 2+1+D Day : [s]Freedom of Movement[/s], Dispel Magic, [s]**Ball Lightning[/s], [s]Control Water[/s] (D)

* attuned to empowered spell shard
** Eberron shard can recall evocation spells up to 4th level: 2/2 remaining

[b]Wand charges:[/b] 27/28 remaining.
[b]Wild Shape:[/b] 2/3 remaining
```

Used: Scroll of Water Breathing[/sblock]


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Jul 1, 2014)

"I would have suggested us retrieving the fire shard next, as our capture of the water shard may have a negative effect on whatever magical balances are still latent inside the vessel.  However, seeing that the earth shard is closer and that it may be unwise for us to store the water and the fire shards in close proximity of one another for lengthy amount of time, I will agree to take the course of action Hendrick suggests.  Let us find a place to store the water shard so that Midian may be better able to defend himself in case of trouble," Doral chimes in.


----------



## Dr Simon (Jul 2, 2014)

"Reckon Middo's got a good point," says Kraken. "We should take out whatever's controlling these tentacles as soon as poss, and deeper down seems like the place to go, eh? However," he looks around the group. "Something bothers me. We're supposed to collect all these crystals, right? But Hendo here says that these opposing element thingies will spell bad news if we bring 'em too close." He shrugs. "Eh, worry about that when we've got them all, eh?"


----------



## Shayuri (Jul 2, 2014)

"As long as the shards are intact, there shouldn't be much of a problem having them close," offers Whisper. "I suppose it's best if they dont' touch, though really even that shouldn't matter. The elemental essenses are imprisoned in the shards. So long as the shards are intact, and the essences aren't actually being released or channeled..."

She shrugs.

"Admittedly, I haven't seen elementals of this power bound before." A grin curved her lips. "It should be interesting, regardless."

"At any rate, yes. We're better off seeking the 'queen' of this hive while we're still fresh and relatively unhurt. We'll only get more tired and less able to fight over time, so we can't afford to fight a war of attrition. We must strike as directly and quickly as we can."


----------



## SelcSilverhand (Jul 14, 2014)

Henrick turns to Midian and says, ""The air shard is somewhere below us and forward a bit. I'm not sure exactly where, but it feeds air throughout the ship so there has to be piping that moves that much air. I don't know where the best place to stash the water shard at. Maybe the cooler we slept in. It might be easier to ascend to the street level and move to the bow rather than try to move through the corridors to the front of the ship. There's a lot of debris."

He rubs his hands nervously as Whisper suggests seeking out the nest of the creatures.


----------



## Shayuri (Jul 14, 2014)

"Mmm. If the air shard keeps the air in the ship fresh, maybe it should be last," Whisper points out. "I don't really want to have to slog through the underbelly of this hulk, fighting monsters while gasping for breath."


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Jul 15, 2014)

Doral nods, "Then let us place this shard in the room Heinreick has suggested and traverse the ship for the earth shard, as it is still closer.  Then we may progress towards the fire shard, saving the air shard for last."


----------



## Dr Simon (Jul 15, 2014)

"Sounds like a plan," says Kraken. He looks ar Hendrick. "You okay coming along with us, mate?" he says. "We could use your navigation, eh? But more'n likely we'll meet more tentacle things, possibly even more of your old muckers."


----------



## jkason (Jul 15, 2014)

*Midian Rightson, human druid*

Midian's watery head nods, and he hefts the crystal onto his shoulder.

"Now that we have a plan, I suggest we move. We've not been the quietest of visitors, so who knows how long before the hive mind decides it needs to send something to investigate. My spells make it nearly impossible to track us by scent or trace, but noise is still noise, and we made plenty here."

[sblock=mini-stats]Full Sheet

```
[b]HP:[/b] 82/66 (+16 from Water Elemental con bump)      
[b]AC:[/b] 21        [b]AC(T):[/b] 14    [b]AC(FF):[/b] 18 
Wildshape base AC: 15
Medium/Huge Animal AC: 17
Medium Magical Beast AC: 19
Medium Air Elemental AC: 20, Darkvision 60', fly 60 (perfect), Reflex save: +8
[b]Medium Water Elemental:[/b] AC 20, Fort save: +11, +2 HP / level (con bump), Darkvision 60', Swim 60'

Conditions:  
 Midian: Wild Shape (Medium Water Elemental) (8 hours)
 Midian: Ant Haul (16 hours): new Carrying Capacity limits: 174, 348, 525
 Full Party: Negate Aroma & Pass Without Trace (both 8 hours), 
 Doral & Kraken: Water Breathing (8 hours each)
 Kraken: Freedom of Movement (80 minutes)

[b]Init:[/b] +02
[b]BAB:[/b] +6/+1     [b]CMB/CMD:[/b] +8/22     [b]ACP:[/b] -3 (Wildshape: 0)    
[b]Perception:[/b] +17

Saving Throw    Base   Mod   Misc*  Total
Fort:            06     1     +2    +9      
Ref:             02     2     +2    +6       
Will:            06     6     +2    +14

* Cloak +2
Conditional: +4 vs. spell-like fey & plant effects (Resist Nature's Lure)
Resist Cold 10
 
[b]Weapon                  Attack   Damage     Critical[/b]
Shortspear................+8.....1d6+2.........x2
Shortspear, full attack...+8/+3..1d6+2/1d6+2...x2
Shortspear, thrown........+8.....1d6+1.........x2, range 20'
Sling.....................+8.....1d4+2.........x2, range 50'
Sling, full attack........+8/+3..1d4+2/1d4+2...x2, range 50'

[b]Surge:[/b] 6/9 remaining (CMB +14)

Magical Feats: Spell Focus (Conj), Augment Summoning, Natural Spell

[b]Spells:[/b]
0st Level / DC16/17 6 Day : Create Water, Detect Magic, Detect Poison, Mending, Stabilize, Spark
1st Level / DC17/18 4+2+D Day : Detect Aberration, Liberating Command, [s]Negate Aroma[/s], [s]Pass Without Trace[/s], Ray of Sickening, [s]Ant Haul[/s], Obscuring Mist (D)
2nd Level / DC18/19 3+2+D Day : Delay Poison, Soften Earth and Stone, Stone Call, **Frigid Touch, Resist Energy, Slipstream (D)
3rd Level / DC19/20 3+1+D Day : Hide Campsite, Aqueous Orb, Spider Climb (Communal), **Call Lightning*, [s]Water Walk[/s] (D)
4th Level / DC20/21 2+1+D Day : [s]Freedom of Movement[/s], Dispel Magic, [s]**Ball Lightning[/s], [s]Control Water[/s] (D)

* attuned to empowered spell shard
** Eberron shard can recall evocation spells up to 4th level: 2/2 remaining

[b]Wand charges:[/b] 27/28 remaining.
[b]Wild Shape:[/b] 2/3 remaining
```

Used: Scroll of Water Breathing[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Jul 24, 2014)

Whisper nods. "Earth shard first, then fire, then air. And we'll need to scout a fast way out from the air shard before we take it. Lets get started. Every second's against us."


----------



## SelcSilverhand (Jul 28, 2014)

You set out once again, retracing your steps through the bowels of the vast city-ship. Doral leads the way with Kraken close behind followed by Henrick, still clutching his broken wand, and finally Midian and Whisper bring up the rear. The halls are quiet for the most part. Every now and then you hear a hiss or pop of a steam pipe but so far no tell-tale groans of the abominations that stalk the halls. 
Up ahead, Doral raises his arm and signals you to a halt. You are close to where you encountered Henrick's trapped friend. You crowd in close and Doral whispers back that the body has been removed. Creeping forward cautiously you find the scene disturbed from how you last left it. Both halves of the body have been pulled free of the rubble. There are bloody drag marks on the ground leading away down the hall in the direction you are traveling. Nothing has been left behind, even the little red worms have been gathered up. The walls nearby have been marked with drawings and words. You can see eyes, mouths, and tentacles all writhed together. The script moves down the hallway in the same direction as the drag marks. 

Linguistics DC15
[SBLOCK]
The bizarre script is made up of words from every language you have heard of. From Dwarven, Gnomish, Elvin, and common to the otherworldly languages like Celestial and Infernal, all of it contributes to the long running script. Every time the words change languages the handwriting itself changes as well. It is as if the writer was drawing on the memories and fine muscle skills of numerous beings. 
You are able to translate the following:
"What lies in the depths is dormant no more. Its eyes awaken and turn upwards. Eyes, eyes everywhere follow and watch and move and coming for you. Follow down, down down and join us in the glorious merging of life. Freedom from loneliness evermore. Join us us all of us. We can be be be together. Turn aside, reject the gift of our blessed unity and be in danger of forever being set aside separate from our glory."
[/SBLOCK]

Linguistics for everyone, No DC
[SBLOCK]
You are able to pick out a word here and there. "Eyes", "Follow", "Merging", "Danger" are some you are able to recognize. The drawings follow a similar vein with sketches of eyeballs, claws, tentacles, bodies intertwined, and more unrecognizable forms.
[/SBLOCK]

Kraken kneels down near the blood marks and can see huge footprints, three toed and tipped with claws, mixed in with the gore. Setting his own foot next to it he can see that it is at least twice the size of his own. Shining a light down the hallway you can see where the bloody trail turns into a side hall. An office at the end is the only exit. The door is open and you can see where a large section of the floor has been torn away. The main hallway continues past and looks clear to the next intersection.


----------



## jkason (Jul 29, 2014)

*Midian Rightson, human druid*

Midian keeps the crystal hoisted on his back, taking advantage of his magically-enhanced strength to carry the burden until they've found a place to stow it. Water from the crystal seems to flow directly into his own watery form, and its unclear if the source of the small puddles that form in Midian's footsteps are the elemental housed within the crystal or the one carrying it.

Luckily, the druid's masking magics are still at play, and the watery trail evaporates almost as soon as he makes it. 

Midian's watery features darken as he sees the scrawlings and drawings. He can't make heads or tails of them, but having encountered enough since arriving, he's even more concerned that something has decided to write its thoughts down. 

"The body was forfeit when the poor man died," Midian offers, trying to soften the tone of his voice to express his sympathy. "If we don't want ours to be, as well, I suggest we move quickly."

[sblock=mini-stats]Full Sheet

```
[b]HP:[/b] 82/66 (+16 from Water Elemental con bump)      
[b]AC:[/b] 21        [b]AC(T):[/b] 14    [b]AC(FF):[/b] 18 
Wildshape base AC: 15
Medium/Huge Animal AC: 17
Medium Magical Beast AC: 19
Medium Air Elemental AC: 20, Darkvision 60', fly 60 (perfect), Reflex save: +8
[b]Medium Water Elemental:[/b] AC 20, Fort save: +11, +2 HP / level (con bump), Darkvision 60', Swim 60'

Conditions:  
 Midian: Wild Shape (Medium Water Elemental) (8 hours)
 Midian: Ant Haul (16 hours): new Carrying Capacity limits: 174, 348, 525
 Full Party: Negate Aroma & Pass Without Trace (both 8 hours), 
 Doral & Kraken: Water Breathing (8 hours each)
 Kraken: Freedom of Movement (80 minutes)

[b]Init:[/b] +02
[b]BAB:[/b] +6/+1     [b]CMB/CMD:[/b] +8/22     [b]ACP:[/b] -3 (Wildshape: 0)    
[b]Perception:[/b] +17

Saving Throw    Base   Mod   Misc*  Total
Fort:            06     1     +2    +9      
Ref:             02     2     +2    +6       
Will:            06     6     +2    +14

* Cloak +2
Conditional: +4 vs. spell-like fey & plant effects (Resist Nature's Lure)
Resist Cold 10
 
[b]Weapon                  Attack   Damage     Critical[/b]
Shortspear................+8.....1d6+2.........x2
Shortspear, full attack...+8/+3..1d6+2/1d6+2...x2
Shortspear, thrown........+8.....1d6+1.........x2, range 20'
Sling.....................+8.....1d4+2.........x2, range 50'
Sling, full attack........+8/+3..1d4+2/1d4+2...x2, range 50'

[b]Surge:[/b] 6/9 remaining (CMB +14)

Magical Feats: Spell Focus (Conj), Augment Summoning, Natural Spell

[b]Spells:[/b]
0st Level / DC16/17 6 Day : Create Water, Detect Magic, Detect Poison, Mending, Stabilize, Spark
1st Level / DC17/18 4+2+D Day : Detect Aberration, Liberating Command, [s]Negate Aroma[/s], [s]Pass Without Trace[/s], Ray of Sickening, [s]Ant Haul[/s], Obscuring Mist (D)
2nd Level / DC18/19 3+2+D Day : Delay Poison, Soften Earth and Stone, Stone Call, **Frigid Touch, Resist Energy, Slipstream (D)
3rd Level / DC19/20 3+1+D Day : Hide Campsite, Aqueous Orb, Spider Climb (Communal), **Call Lightning*, [s]Water Walk[/s] (D)
4th Level / DC20/21 2+1+D Day : [s]Freedom of Movement[/s], Dispel Magic, [s]**Ball Lightning[/s], [s]Control Water[/s] (D)

* attuned to empowered spell shard
** Eberron shard can recall evocation spells up to 4th level: 2/2 remaining

[b]Wand charges:[/b] 27/28 remaining.
[b]Wild Shape:[/b] 2/3 remaining
```

Used: Scroll of Water Breathing[/sblock]


----------



## Dr Simon (Jul 29, 2014)

"Some big bastard's been this way," says Kraken. "Don't reckon it's those tentacles neither, unless they've taken over an ogre or something, eh? Dunno what made these tracks, but it loks like it's gone down there," he points down the side hallway with his falchion.

"Don't reckon we want to leave it behind us, eh?" he says and begins to carefully walk down towards the torn floor and door.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Jul 31, 2014)

Doral answers, "I do agree with you in regards to the risks of putting the creature behind us, and yet I am unsure a direct confrontation is wise seeing as its mere size may make the felling of its smaller appendages nearly meaningless.  However, if you wish to take up the hunt I will back your effort."


----------



## jkason (Jul 31, 2014)

*Midian Rightson, human druid*

"If it's close, we should probably try to either deal with it or block its way behind us," Midian says. "If the signs point to it having gone deep into that side tunnel, though, I think we're better off moving quickly and leaving it to feed. My magics will keep it from tracking us, so as long as it doesn't see or hear us, it won't have any idea we even moved by while it was busy."

[sblock=ooc]Just the reminder Midian's masking the party with Negate Aroma and Pass Without Trace, so: as above. If it's not nearby, it doesn't have a way to follow us since it will have no idea we were there or which way we went (save, of course, whatever hivemind information happens to come its way)[/sblock]

[sblock=mini-stats]Full Sheet

```
[b]HP:[/b] 82/66 (+16 from Water Elemental con bump)      
[b]AC:[/b] 21        [b]AC(T):[/b] 14    [b]AC(FF):[/b] 18 
Wildshape base AC: 15
Medium/Huge Animal AC: 17
Medium Magical Beast AC: 19
Medium Air Elemental AC: 20, Darkvision 60', fly 60 (perfect), Reflex save: +8
[b]Medium Water Elemental:[/b] AC 20, Fort save: +11, +2 HP / level (con bump), Darkvision 60', Swim 60'

Conditions:  
 Midian: Wild Shape (Medium Water Elemental) (8 hours)
 Midian: Ant Haul (16 hours): new Carrying Capacity limits: 174, 348, 525
 Full Party: Negate Aroma & Pass Without Trace (both 8 hours), 
 Doral & Kraken: Water Breathing (8 hours each)
 Kraken: Freedom of Movement (80 minutes)

[b]Init:[/b] +02
[b]BAB:[/b] +6/+1     [b]CMB/CMD:[/b] +8/22     [b]ACP:[/b] -3 (Wildshape: 0)    
[b]Perception:[/b] +17

Saving Throw    Base   Mod   Misc*  Total
Fort:            06     1     +2    +9      
Ref:             02     2     +2    +6       
Will:            06     6     +2    +14

* Cloak +2
Conditional: +4 vs. spell-like fey & plant effects (Resist Nature's Lure)
Resist Cold 10
 
[b]Weapon                  Attack   Damage     Critical[/b]
Shortspear................+8.....1d6+2.........x2
Shortspear, full attack...+8/+3..1d6+2/1d6+2...x2
Shortspear, thrown........+8.....1d6+1.........x2, range 20'
Sling.....................+8.....1d4+2.........x2, range 50'
Sling, full attack........+8/+3..1d4+2/1d4+2...x2, range 50'

[b]Surge:[/b] 6/9 remaining (CMB +14)

Magical Feats: Spell Focus (Conj), Augment Summoning, Natural Spell

[b]Spells:[/b]
0st Level / DC16/17 6 Day : Create Water, Detect Magic, Detect Poison, Mending, Stabilize, Spark
1st Level / DC17/18 4+2+D Day : Detect Aberration, Liberating Command, [s]Negate Aroma[/s], [s]Pass Without Trace[/s], Ray of Sickening, [s]Ant Haul[/s], Obscuring Mist (D)
2nd Level / DC18/19 3+2+D Day : Delay Poison, Soften Earth and Stone, Stone Call, **Frigid Touch, Resist Energy, Slipstream (D)
3rd Level / DC19/20 3+1+D Day : Hide Campsite, Aqueous Orb, Spider Climb (Communal), **Call Lightning*, [s]Water Walk[/s] (D)
4th Level / DC20/21 2+1+D Day : [s]Freedom of Movement[/s], Dispel Magic, [s]**Ball Lightning[/s], [s]Control Water[/s] (D)

* attuned to empowered spell shard
** Eberron shard can recall evocation spells up to 4th level: 2/2 remaining

[b]Wand charges:[/b] 27/28 remaining.
[b]Wild Shape:[/b] 2/3 remaining
```

Used: Scroll of Water Breathing[/sblock]


----------



## Dr Simon (Aug 1, 2014)

Kraken stops in his tracks. He shoulders his falchion and looks, with some regret, down the corridor before returning to the original course.

"Fair play," he says.


----------



## Shayuri (Aug 1, 2014)

"Something that big probably won't be stealthy," Whisper thinks aloud. "But it might be fast to respond to a summons when we encounter other creatures." She grimaces. "But any fight could hurt us a great deal, in ways we can't necessarily recover from easily."

Finally the sorceress shakes her head. "I doubt we can bar it's path...lets rely on avoiding it for now. But stay alert...if it starts to follow us, we're better off trying to overwhelm it quickly than letting it stalk us."


----------



## SelcSilverhand (Aug 15, 2014)

OOC: I've got a big update coming, almost finished with it but work keeps eating up my free time. Hang in there!


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Aug 16, 2014)

OOC: Hanging on.


----------



## SelcSilverhand (Aug 18, 2014)

The metal halls are quiet as you back track through the ship to the room Henrick was using as a hiding place. There are no signs of the mutated crewmen or the animals that have taken over the ship. The only sounds you hear are the tread of your boots on steel floors. Even the hiss and banging of steam pipes are slowly fading as the pressure in the lines drop now that the shard has been removed. The shard itself hums occasionally, each time marked by a flare of light as some of the runes glow in thick animated bands around its surface, before going dormant again. The sight reminds you of chains binding the crystal. Henrick mutters about the creature being restless and testing its bonds. The shard continues to drip water but seems stable enough. The “flare ups” don’t seem to have a pattern to them and aren’t accelerating as far as you can tell. 

Before long you have reached the Cooler once again. Midian lowers the crystal gently to the ground in the back corner. It seems safe enough here for now and you take the time to break for a meal. Henrick eats a little before moving off a bit to fiddle with his broken wand. A few moments later you hear an exclamation of surprise. Henrick holds up his broken wand incredulously. It is no longer spitting sparks but instead drips water from the damaged section. The red tip now shows an icy blue. He then points at your feet and indicates the small puddles near where you were sitting. A quick check of your equipment reveals that your magical weapons have all begun to drip water. Drawing them sends a splatter of water droplets and they appear wet as if freshly drawn from a pool of water. The strange water is icy cold to the touch. Whisper studies the effect, drawing on her extensive mystical training, and after some experimentation determines that some of your equipment has become imbued with elemental energy. She theorizes it might be due to your exposure to the intense magical field of the shard. Though she is unsure whether or not the effects are permanent; it does not show any signs of ebbing. 

OOC:
[SBLOCK]
You can choose how you would like the effect to manifest, once you decide the choice is permanent. A +1 weapon in your possession gains the Icy property (1d6 cold), a +1 armor gains Energy Resistance 5/Cold, or a wand/staff/scroll changes its energy type to cold damage. Midian and Whisper can choose to have the effect manifest when they shapeshift into a water elemental instead of the weapon effect. Your slam attacks would gain the extra cold damage.
[/SBLOCK]

After your short rest you turn to Henrick to lead you to the surface. You seal the Cooler door behind you as you leave and scatter trash behind you to hide your tracks. Henrick takes the lead, moving slowly and hesitantly. He stops numerous times along the route to ponder branching passageways. He seems to avoid the open passages and instead looks for ones partially blocked by debris. Some passages are marked by signs of violence. Blood, scorch marks, and destroyed equipment are seen most often at these sites. You never see any bodies though, the creatures must be quite efficient at recycling the dead. The strange effects of the Mourning keep the blood from decaying making it hard to tell how recent any of it is. At one intersection you stop to study unusual markings. The walls, floors, and ceilings are covered in thousands of bloody eye drawings. The effect is unnerving and calls to mind the words written in the stairwell when you first descended into the belly of the ship. For a moment you think you hear… whispers. They slowly rise in your mind like a tide, growing louder and louder. The sibilant words come from a great multitude and it is impossible to sort out individual refrains. Being seasoned adventurers you are able to shake off the effects and they slowly fade away into the background again. Henrick suffers a bit of a nervous breakdown at this point. He shakes and grabs his head, turning to look down various hallways as if seeking an escape route. Each hall has the red eyes though and you can see the panic rising. Kraken strides forward to him and gives him a few good slaps to bring him around. Shakily, the man leads you farther down a tunnel until you reach a maintenance tube.

 The confines are narrow but the shaft contains a ladder leading upwards. You shift and shimmy your way upwards at least two levels before reaching a blockage where the tube was partially crushed by a girder. Exiting you find yourself in a hallway blocked except for a door at the far end. Doral sets about checking it for signs of life on the far side and for any traps that may be lying untriggered. Finding nothing amiss he motions you forward again. The door opens onto a steel platform high above a darkened space. You quickly extinguish your lights so as to not give away your position. After a few minutes your eyes adjust. A faint phosphorescence comes from shapes far below you. It looks like some kind of mold growing on stacks of crates. The platform you are on is part of a catwalk spanning the ceiling here. On the wall near you however is something unusual. It looks like several tumor growths joined by a thin webbing of slowly pulsing veins. You see more on the walls and ceiling all joined together be a webwork of circulatory systems. Henrick shakes his head when you look at him to indicate he doesn’t know what they are. Each one is not large, about the size of your head and don’t seem to have anything with which to grab, bite, or claw at you. You keep a wary eye on them as you slowly make your way out onto the catwalk. 
Halfway across you hear a noise far below. Some shapes are moving slowly around the warehouse floor. You can hear slow dragging footsteps, wet sounding “schlup” noises, and the muttering multi-tonal voices of the infested crewmen. 

Lowlight or Darkvision
[SBLOCK]
You can see humanoid figures dragging body parts across the warehouse floor towards something below the far end of the catwalk. It looks to be a thick protrubrance, like a vast toothless maw, that has burst up through the floor of the ship. The crewmen are throwing the body parts into the maw as if feeding it.
[/SBLOCK] 

The creatures don’t seem to notice you in the darkness that high above them. The catwalk continues through the darkness towards an outer wall. Henrick’s face has gone pale and he is starting to breathe rapidly.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Aug 18, 2014)

After giving Henrick a concerned, long look, Doral walks closer to the far wall, slipping on his goggles in order to see if anything is hidden.

Henrick had said that the earth shard would be on the opposite side of the ship, farther away from the water shard.  But he also mentioned that it would be in the forward, armored section near the bowels of the ship.  Doral did not enjoy the thought of climbing down lower due to the creatures he heard below, but the job would have to be complete regardless of his feelings.

OOC:
I wasn't sure what to roll for Linguistics, so I rolled a DC20+4 for Doral's intelligence.  He missed: 1d20+4=11

Doral will now go forward and look out for the door to the next section, moving quietly as he goes and looking for any hidden unpleasantness along the catwalk.  33 for moving silently, and 26 for perception.

1d20+18=33, 1d20+19=26


----------



## jkason (Aug 18, 2014)

*Midian Rightson, human druid*

Midian almost didn't notice the shift in himself as the water elemental energies pervaded the group. Then he realized that his watery extremities were now flowing with ice crystals, much like when he calls on cold nature magics. 

"Well, that's a pleasant change, even if it is a bit wetter than we're used to," he says.

Up on the catwalk, the druid finds himself holding back visible revulsion at the webbing and pustules which seem to cover the wall. 

"They're feeding parts to ... something," he whispers to those of his companions hampered by the darkness. "Looks like it grew right out of the ship itself."

He holds back, allowing Doral to use his natural stealth to scout ahead, trying not to let his own disgust and concern show, given Henrick's rising panic. 

[sblock=ooc]Since he's already in Water elemental form, and Midian actually doesn't have magic weapons or armor, the +1d6 cold on slams seems an easy choice for him.  [/sblock]

[sblock=mini-stats]Full Sheet

```
[b]HP:[/b] 82/66 (+16 from Water Elemental con bump)      
[b]AC:[/b] 21        [b]AC(T):[/b] 14    [b]AC(FF):[/b] 18 
Wildshape base AC: 15
Medium/Huge Animal AC: 17
Medium Magical Beast AC: 19
Medium Air Elemental AC: 20, Darkvision 60', fly 60 (perfect), Reflex save: +8
[b]Medium Water Elemental:[/b] AC 20, Fort save: +11, +2 HP / level (con bump), Darkvision 60', Swim 60'

Conditions:  
 Midian: Wild Shape (Medium Water Elemental) (8 hours)
 Midian: Ant Haul (16 hours): new Carrying Capacity limits: 174, 348, 525
 Full Party: Negate Aroma & Pass Without Trace (both 8 hours), 
 Doral & Kraken: Water Breathing (8 hours each)

[b]Init:[/b] +02
[b]BAB:[/b] +6/+1     [b]CMB/CMD:[/b] +8/22     [b]ACP:[/b] -3 (Wildshape: 0)    
[b]Perception:[/b] +17

Saving Throw    Base   Mod   Misc*  Total
Fort:            06     1     +2    +9      
Ref:             02     2     +2    +6       
Will:            06     6     +2    +14

* Cloak +2
Conditional: +4 vs. spell-like fey & plant effects (Resist Nature's Lure)
Resist Cold 10
 
[b]Weapon                  Attack   Damage     Critical[/b]
Shortspear................+8.....1d6+2.........x2
Shortspear, full attack...+8/+3..1d6+2/1d6+2...x2
Shortspear, thrown........+8.....1d6+1.........x2, range 20'
Sling.....................+8.....1d4+2.........x2, range 50'
Sling, full attack........+8/+3..1d4+2/1d4+2...x2, range 50'

Special: +1d6 cold damage on slam attacks in Water Elemental form (shard exposure).

[b]Surge:[/b] 6/9 remaining (CMB +14)

Magical Feats: Spell Focus (Conj), Augment Summoning, Natural Spell

[b]Spells:[/b]
0st Level / DC16/17 6 Day : Create Water, Detect Magic, Detect Poison, Mending, Stabilize, Spark
1st Level / DC17/18 4+2+D Day : Detect Aberration, Liberating Command, [s]Negate Aroma[/s], [s]Pass Without Trace[/s], Ray of Sickening, [s]Ant Haul[/s], Obscuring Mist (D)
2nd Level / DC18/19 3+2+D Day : Delay Poison, Soften Earth and Stone, Stone Call, **Frigid Touch, Resist Energy, Slipstream (D)
3rd Level / DC19/20 3+1+D Day : Hide Campsite, Aqueous Orb, Spider Climb (Communal), **Call Lightning*, [s]Water Walk[/s] (D)
4th Level / DC20/21 2+1+D Day : [s]Freedom of Movement[/s], Dispel Magic, [s]**Ball Lightning[/s], [s]Control Water[/s] (D)

* attuned to empowered spell shard
** Eberron shard can recall evocation spells up to 4th level: 2/2 remaining

[b]Wand charges:[/b] 27/28 remaining.
[b]Wild Shape:[/b] 2/3 remaining
```

Used: Scroll of Water Breathing[/sblock]


----------



## Dr Simon (Aug 18, 2014)

"Easy mate," says Kraken, putting a hand on Hendricks' shoulder. There is concern in his voice, but also a note of warning. With the other hand he draws his falchion, noting with a frown the water that drips from the blade. "Hope this thing's not buggered, eh?" he adds to no-one in particular.

[sblock=OOC]
The icy property on his falchion suits Kraken's background nicely, I think.
[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Aug 23, 2014)

(OOC - Whisper can't actually turn into elementals, even with magic. Not yet.  I guess I could pin the effect to her dagger, though she never uses that. Eh.)

Whisper looks down at the pulsating maw, and while her face is schooled to stillness, as ever, her eyes cannot disguise the digust and loathing she feels.

"I wonder if that's its main body," she muses softly. "A few fireballs thrown down its throat might end this for good."


----------



## jkason (Aug 24, 2014)

*Midian Rightson, human druid*

The druid's watery form hesitates as Whisper's musing.

"You think it would expose itself so far up?" he wonders himself softly, his bubbling voice holding an edge of hope. "I've got a few lightning bolts I'd happily feed it if we thought so, but I'm worried it's just an especially large outgrowth."


----------



## SelcSilverhand (Aug 26, 2014)

Doral moves forward to the far end of the catwalk. At the wall it turns to your left and continues about sixty feet, then descends to a landing a few feet above the ground level. There is a door on the landing with a broken glass window. You can see a slightly brighter light through the window that looks like moonlight. Just before the landing however you can see more of those tumor like growths all over the walkway. They are connected together by thick veins about the size of a small rope. You could move through it slowly to not disturb growths if you were careful enough. 

Main Group
The creature protrudes from the ground about two feet and is about four feet around. The flooring around it is pushed up and broken reminding you of a tree root breaking through a street. While you wait for Doral to return you can count at least four of the creatures nearby at any one time though there are surely others throughout the warehouse judging by their comings and goings. There are numerous crates stacked up and other objects covered in thick tarps. From the ceiling dangle chains, ropes, and pulleys on rails for moving equipment around the structure. 
Henrick cowers in place, covers his ears, and squeezes his eyes shut to block out the horror below him.

OOC
[SBLOCK]
Infested Crewmen perception check (1d20+12=23) vs Doral
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Aug 26, 2014)

Doral returns to the group and frowns deeply as he sees the state Henrick is in.  He leans in to whisper to the party, "There is a door that leads out of this section, and to an area that appears to be moonlit.  Of course nothing is simple, as the means of egress is partially obstructed by a network of this alien growth.  Traversing without disturbing the growth is possible, though not without risk of failure."  He stresses the last part as Doral looks meaningfully at Henrick.  "Mayhaps we forgo with my preferred method of stealth and set an ambush instead in order to cleanse this place before pushing onwards.  I am unsure if all of us can remain silent much longer."


----------



## SelcSilverhand (Aug 27, 2014)

Sense Motive DC12
[SBLOCK]
You notice Henrick raise his head slightly at the mention of a way out. His jaw clenches and his eyes take on a fixed stare with a hint of madness in them. He is looking down the walkway that Doral just returned from. You can see that he is gathering his feet underneath him as if preparing to bolt for the exit.
After being trapped in the ship, seeing his companions die, and surrounded by twisted crewmen waiting to kill or infest him it is no surprise that he would take the first available escape route offered to him. 
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## jkason (Aug 27, 2014)

*Midian Rightson, human druid*

Midian wipes his hands down his front, and his watery body sloughs off like he's turned off a rain shower. Human again, he whispers to Doral, "What I wouldn't give for a nap right now, eh?" with a meaningful look toward Henrick. Then he places himself in Henrick's path. 

"Friend, if you run, you'll wind up caught in one of those pustules," he whispers in what he hopes is a steady tone. "But I have ways to get us around those things, if you can only hold on a few more moments."

Midian looks back to Doral. "Does the growth cover the whole wall?" he asks. "I have a way to grant us a spider's wall climbing for a short time, or I can take on a flying form and ferry us over if need be. Though probably some before others."

[sblock=ooc]Wild Shape back to human. I don't figure Henrick's as likely to respond well to a walking blob of water as he is a human.

Midian has Communal Spider Climb prepared if there's a decent path along the wall. If not, he can take on an Air Elemental form. With Ant Haul still active, he can probably take two people at a time over the obstructed area.

Also, Ant Haul probably means he can carry a sleeping Henrick if the guy happened to fall into a Silent Sleep spell.  [/sblock]

Sense Motive. (1d20+6=19)

[sblock=mini-stats]Full Sheet

```
[b]HP:[/b] 82/66 (+16 from Water Elemental con bump)      
[b]AC:[/b] 21        [b]AC(T):[/b] 14    [b]AC(FF):[/b] 18 
Wildshape base AC: 15
Medium/Huge Animal AC: 17
Medium Magical Beast AC: 19
Medium Air Elemental AC: 20, Darkvision 60', fly 60 (perfect), from Ref +4 bump: Reflex save to +8, CMD to 24
Medium Water Elemental: AC 20, Fort save: +11, +2 HP / level (con bump), Darkvision 60', Swim 60'

Conditions:  
 Midian: Ant Haul (16 hours): new Carrying Capacity limits: 174, 348, 525
 Full Party: Negate Aroma & Pass Without Trace (both 8 hours), 
 Doral & Kraken: Water Breathing (8 hours each)

[b]Init:[/b] +02
[b]BAB:[/b] +6/+1     [b]CMB/CMD:[/b] +8/22     [b]ACP:[/b] -3 (Wildshape: 0)    
[b]Perception:[/b] +17

Saving Throw    Base   Mod   Misc*  Total
Fort:            06     1     +2    +9      
Ref:             02     2     +2    +6       
Will:            06     6     +2    +14

* Cloak +2
Conditional: +4 vs. spell-like fey & plant effects (Resist Nature's Lure)
Resist Cold 10
 
[b]Weapon                  Attack   Damage     Critical[/b]
Shortspear................+8.....1d6+2.........x2
Shortspear, full attack...+8/+3..1d6+2/1d6+2...x2
Shortspear, thrown........+8.....1d6+1.........x2, range 20'
Sling.....................+8.....1d4+2.........x2, range 50'
Sling, full attack........+8/+3..1d4+2/1d4+2...x2, range 50'

Special: +1d6 cold damage on slam attacks in Water Elemental form (shard exposure).

[b]Surge:[/b] 6/9 remaining (CMB +14)

Magical Feats: Spell Focus (Conj), Augment Summoning, Natural Spell

[b]Spells:[/b]
0st Level / DC16/17 6 Day : Create Water, Detect Magic, Detect Poison, Mending, Stabilize, Spark
1st Level / DC17/18 4+2+D Day : Detect Aberration, Liberating Command, [s]Negate Aroma[/s], [s]Pass Without Trace[/s], Ray of Sickening, [s]Ant Haul[/s], Obscuring Mist (D)
2nd Level / DC18/19 3+2+D Day : Delay Poison, Soften Earth and Stone, Stone Call, **Frigid Touch, Resist Energy, Slipstream (D)
3rd Level / DC19/20 3+1+D Day : Hide Campsite, Aqueous Orb, Spider Climb (Communal), **Call Lightning*, [s]Water Walk[/s] (D)
4th Level / DC20/21 2+1+D Day : [s]Freedom of Movement[/s], Dispel Magic, [s]**Ball Lightning[/s], [s]Control Water[/s] (D)

* attuned to empowered spell shard
** Eberron shard can recall evocation spells up to 4th level: 2/2 remaining

[b]Wand charges:[/b] 27/28 remaining.
[b]Wild Shape:[/b] 2/3 remaining
```

Used: Scroll of Water Breathing[/sblock]


----------



## SelcSilverhand (Sep 3, 2014)

OOC
[SBLOCK]
The wall has a lighter concentration of the growths than the walkway at the end. You can probably navigate it at half speed without having to pass too close to any of them.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 11, 2014)

"I can fly as well," Whisper says quietly, as if afraid the things below will overhear. Grudgingly she then admits, "I suppose avoiding conflict is best for now..."


----------



## SelcSilverhand (Sep 26, 2014)

With all of you watching, Henrick shudders and visibly pulls himself together. He nods to Midian and says, "You're right. We can't run. They'll chase us. Lets just... get moving." Midian casts his spider climbing spell on the group before moving out. 

As quietly as you can you move down the walkway over the darkened warehouse. The gruesome sounds from below grow louder as you pass over the epicenter of activity around the maw. Upon reaching the overgrown section of walkway you reach out and carefully grip the wall with your sticky hands and feet. Crawling on hands and knees while hanging to a vertical wall in the darkness is a dizzying experience but luckily you don't have to go far before you are clear of the worst of the infestation. Each of the tumor growths tremble slightly as you pass close by but don't otherwise show any signs of danger. You are able to return to the walkway at the landing before the door. Doral peers carefully through the window and nods the all clear. Carefully he picks the simple lock on the door and pushes it open. You hurry inside while he shuts it again behind you. The room you are in looks to be a warehouse manager's office. A large cabinet fall over when the city crashed and knocked a fair sized hole in the wall. Through it you can see stars and the streets of the upper city. You make your way out into the open and breathe the fresh air once again. Henrick drops to his knees and sobs softly in relief. 

OOC
[SBLOCK]
Would you like to rest and recover spells, press on to the earth shard, or any other actions?
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## jkason (Sep 26, 2014)

*Midian Rightson, human druid*

Midian sighs as he sees the outside again, and can breathe in the fresh air. He gives Henrick a sympathetic look, but does nothing to jostle the man. 

"Our new friend here's not the only one who's exhausted," Midian says. "If we can find a good alcove, I can cast my masking spell like last night, so we can get some rest before we move on."

[sblock=ooc]It seems like a good rest / recover point to me, but I'll go along if the other want to press forward.

As yesterday, Midian prepared Hide Campsite, so if they gather together reasonably snugly, they should be undetectable while they recover.

[sblock=mini-stats]Full Sheet

```
[b]HP:[/b] 66/66      
[b]AC:[/b] 21        [b]AC(T):[/b] 14    [b]AC(FF):[/b] 18 
Wildshape base AC: 15
Medium/Huge Animal AC: 17
Medium Magical Beast AC: 19
Medium Air Elemental AC: 20, Darkvision 60', fly 60 (perfect), from Ref +4 bump: Reflex save to +8, CMD to 24
Medium Water Elemental: AC 20, Fort save: +11, +2 HP / level (con bump), Darkvision 60', Swim 60'

Conditions:  
 Midian: Ant Haul (16 hours): new Carrying Capacity limits: 174, 348, 525
 Full Party: Negate Aroma & Pass Without Trace (both 8 hours), 
 Doral & Kraken: Water Breathing (8 hours each)

[b]Init:[/b] +02
[b]BAB:[/b] +6/+1     [b]CMB/CMD:[/b] +8/22     [b]ACP:[/b] -3 (Wildshape: 0)    
[b]Perception:[/b] +17

Saving Throw    Base   Mod   Misc*  Total
Fort:            06     1     +2    +9      
Ref:             02     2     +2    +6       
Will:            06     6     +2    +14

* Cloak +2
Conditional: +4 vs. spell-like fey & plant effects (Resist Nature's Lure)
Resist Cold 10
 
[b]Weapon                  Attack   Damage     Critical[/b]
Shortspear................+8.....1d6+2.........x2
Shortspear, full attack...+8/+3..1d6+2/1d6+2...x2
Shortspear, thrown........+8.....1d6+1.........x2, range 20'
Sling.....................+8.....1d4+2.........x2, range 50'
Sling, full attack........+8/+3..1d4+2/1d4+2...x2, range 50'

Special: +1d6 cold damage on slam attacks in Water Elemental form (shard exposure).

[b]Surge:[/b] 6/9 remaining (CMB +14)

Magical Feats: Spell Focus (Conj), Augment Summoning, Natural Spell

[b]Spells:[/b]
0st Level / DC16/17 6 Day : Create Water, Detect Magic, Detect Poison, Mending, Stabilize, Spark
1st Level / DC17/18 4+2+D Day : Detect Aberration, Liberating Command, [s]Negate Aroma[/s], [s]Pass Without Trace[/s], Ray of Sickening, [s]Ant Haul[/s], Obscuring Mist (D)
2nd Level / DC18/19 3+2+D Day : Delay Poison, Soften Earth and Stone, Stone Call, **Frigid Touch, Resist Energy, Slipstream (D)
3rd Level / DC19/20 3+1+D Day : Hide Campsite, Aqueous Orb, [s]Spider Climb (Communal)[/s], **Call Lightning*, [s]Water Walk[/s] (D)
4th Level / DC20/21 2+1+D Day : [s]Freedom of Movement[/s], Dispel Magic, [s]**Ball Lightning[/s], [s]Control Water[/s] (D)

* attuned to empowered spell shard
** Eberron shard can recall evocation spells up to 4th level: 2/2 remaining

[b]Wand charges:[/b] 27/28 remaining.
[b]Wild Shape:[/b] 2/3 remaining
```

Used: Scroll of Water Breathing[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Sep 26, 2014)

*Midian Rightson, human druid*

Midian sighs as he sees the outside again, and can breathe in the fresh air. He gives Henrick a sympathetic look, but does nothing to jostle the man. 

"Our new friend here's not the only one who's exhausted," Midian says. "If we can find a good alcove, I can cast my masking spell like last night, so we can get some rest before we move on."

[sblock=ooc]It seems like a good rest / recover point to me, but I'll go along if the other want to press forward.

As yesterday, Midian prepared Hide Campsite, so if they gather together reasonably snugly, they should be undetectable while they recover.

[sblock=mini-stats]Full Sheet

```
[b]HP:[/b] 66/66      
[b]AC:[/b] 21        [b]AC(T):[/b] 14    [b]AC(FF):[/b] 18 
Wildshape base AC: 15
Medium/Huge Animal AC: 17
Medium Magical Beast AC: 19
Medium Air Elemental AC: 20, Darkvision 60', fly 60 (perfect), from Ref +4 bump: Reflex save to +8, CMD to 24
Medium Water Elemental: AC 20, Fort save: +11, +2 HP / level (con bump), Darkvision 60', Swim 60'

Conditions:  
 Midian: Ant Haul (16 hours): new Carrying Capacity limits: 174, 348, 525
 Full Party: Negate Aroma & Pass Without Trace (both 8 hours), 
 Doral & Kraken: Water Breathing (8 hours each)

[b]Init:[/b] +02
[b]BAB:[/b] +6/+1     [b]CMB/CMD:[/b] +8/22     [b]ACP:[/b] -3 (Wildshape: 0)    
[b]Perception:[/b] +17

Saving Throw    Base   Mod   Misc*  Total
Fort:            06     1     +2    +9      
Ref:             02     2     +2    +6       
Will:            06     6     +2    +14

* Cloak +2
Conditional: +4 vs. spell-like fey & plant effects (Resist Nature's Lure)
Resist Cold 10
 
[b]Weapon                  Attack   Damage     Critical[/b]
Shortspear................+8.....1d6+2.........x2
Shortspear, full attack...+8/+3..1d6+2/1d6+2...x2
Shortspear, thrown........+8.....1d6+1.........x2, range 20'
Sling.....................+8.....1d4+2.........x2, range 50'
Sling, full attack........+8/+3..1d4+2/1d4+2...x2, range 50'

Special: +1d6 cold damage on slam attacks in Water Elemental form (shard exposure).

[b]Surge:[/b] 6/9 remaining (CMB +14)

Magical Feats: Spell Focus (Conj), Augment Summoning, Natural Spell

[b]Spells:[/b]
0st Level / DC16/17 6 Day : Create Water, Detect Magic, Detect Poison, Mending, Stabilize, Spark
1st Level / DC17/18 4+2+D Day : Detect Aberration, Liberating Command, [s]Negate Aroma[/s], [s]Pass Without Trace[/s], Ray of Sickening, [s]Ant Haul[/s], Obscuring Mist (D)
2nd Level / DC18/19 3+2+D Day : Delay Poison, Soften Earth and Stone, Stone Call, **Frigid Touch, Resist Energy, Slipstream (D)
3rd Level / DC19/20 3+1+D Day : Hide Campsite, Aqueous Orb, [s]Spider Climb (Communal)[/s], **Call Lightning*, [s]Water Walk[/s] (D)
4th Level / DC20/21 2+1+D Day : [s]Freedom of Movement[/s], Dispel Magic, [s]**Ball Lightning[/s], [s]Control Water[/s] (D)

* attuned to empowered spell shard
** Eberron shard can recall evocation spells up to 4th level: 2/2 remaining

[b]Wand charges:[/b] 27/28 remaining.
[b]Wild Shape:[/b] 2/3 remaining
```

Used: Scroll of Water Breathing[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 30, 2014)

Whisper takes a seat with her back to a wall where she can see the hole leading out. 

"Rest is fine... I'm starting to wonder though, if this thing is purely a corruption born of the Mourning. There are many creatures who are strangely affected, even mutated, but this seems like a thing of an entirely different order."


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Sep 30, 2014)

"I concur with the idea of notable respite, and share in the party's concern that we may have pushed ourselves too hard and too far during our recent bouts.  I am willing to take the first watch, after proper defenses are made." Doral offers politely.  "Whisper, I cannot help but wonder whether this is not a secondary effect of the Mourning; perhaps an alien presence being able to enter our world due to the magics and death released that day."


----------



## Dr Simon (Oct 1, 2014)

Kraken stretches his shoulders out, to the sound of creaking tendons.

"I've never been so grateful to see the stars, eh?" he says. "Whatever that thing is and wherever it comes from, I'll be glad to see the back of it. I thought those deadfella _wulgaru_ on Tempest Isle were bad enough, but at least you could tell where their heads were."


----------



## SelcSilverhand (Oct 6, 2014)

The noises of the infected crewmen on the other side of the door makes the warehouse office an uncomfortable place to camp out. You spend a few minutes scouting up and down the street until you spot a low building that looks intact. Doral moves in and checks the door. He hears a noise on the other side. Moving out of the way he nods to Kraken who pushes the door open with a falchion at the ready. Midian and Whisper move in close behind with hands ready to invoke their magics. Henrick stays well behind and brings up the rear. 

Inside you find yourself in a small craftsman shop. It looks like the owner repaired textiles and leather equipment. The walls are still hung with Brelish uniforms, decorations, boots, and other military gear. There are saddles, sheaths, quivers, caps, and leather straps on the other half of the shop. There are no windows and the room is lit only by the dim starlight from the doorway outside. A soft, repetitive *scritch scritch* sound comes from somewhere in the back of the room. A quick search near the doorway reveals a decorative plate nearby. Pressing your hand against it causes magelights scattered about the ceiling to illuminate, though dimly as though they were drained of energy. The sound pauses for a long moment then resumes. You advance carefully, expecting more of the mutated rat creatures from the warehouses. As you close in, Kraken leaps onto the top of a work bench, poised to descend with his blade, Whisper and Midian angle for a clear line of sight, while Doral checks the corners for reinforcements!

Behind the far counter you see a small figure, barely reaching the height of your knees, over near a corner. The figure is completely mechanical and humanoid in shape with two arms, legs, and a head. Moving gears mark its joints combined with springs and wire. It looks to be constructed from mostly brass though it has long ago lost its shine. Its eyes glow slightly with a blue light. A heavy wooden table covered in tools has fallen over and pinned one of the constructs legs beneath it. The figure holds the remnants of a wooden broom with a few bristles still poking out around the stub. The floor around it has been meticulously swept clean to the point where grooves have been worn into the floor. It looks up at you for a long moment before returning to sweep slowly, the wooden stub making the *scritch scritch* sound.

The rest of the room looks clear, with no other entrances other than the one you entered. There are no signs of any other living occupants and from the dust on the rest of the surfaces it doesn't look like the place has been visited at all. The clothes are in good condition and may even make for a comfortable mattress if piled up. It seems like as good of a place as any to rest.


----------



## jkason (Oct 6, 2014)

Midian has to stifle a laugh when their careful preparation leads the party to ambush a hapless construct. 

"I've never been so happy to see an automaton," he says, then frowns. "We should probably see if there's a way to turn the poor thing off, though. For its own sake as well as ours. The less noise we make and all that?"

Midian glances to Doral on this note, raising an eyebrow. "I know plants and animals better than anything mechanical. Any ideas.?"

The druid helps to clear the proper space in the building, and makes clear everyone is settled and well aware of the boundaries of his spell before he uses the magics which will mask their campsite.

"If it's too tight in here, I can always take a smaller form," the druid offers before they all settle down. "So long as no one rolls over or swats me in the night," he adds with a dry smile. 

[sblock=ooc]I think we all fit last time, but Midian can always wildshape to tiny or diminutive if need be. Spell will last longer than we'll need to rest, so we should be fine on watches.[/sblock]


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Oct 6, 2014)

Doral answers, "Discovering a shut down switch should not be overly difficult, and I would very much enjoy keeping such a machine as a momento of sorts to enjoy upon our return.  Likely it is too large and fragile for travel, sadly."  The beguiler looks over the machine in order to determine its usefulness and whether or not it can be disabled.  Then he offers to take the first watch.

OOC: 1d20+14=31
31 on Disable Device.


----------



## Dr Simon (Oct 7, 2014)

"Little fella might be useful, eh?" says Kraken. He sheathes his sword and lifts the bench off the automoton's leg. 

OOC: I'll be moving jobs and house shortly, so updates might be patchy for the next few weeks.


----------



## Shayuri (Oct 8, 2014)

As Doral examines the little construct, Whisper actually tries to see if it can, or will, react to spoken commands.

"Identify yourself," she tells the construct. "What are your orders?"


----------



## Dr Simon (Oct 8, 2014)

"Maybe we can use the little fella, eh?" says Kraken. He sheathes his sword and lifts the table off the fallen construct.

OOC: Odd, I'm sure this went up yesterday.


----------



## jkason (Oct 8, 2014)

[sblock=ooc]I think it did, Dr. Si. My control panel kept telling me yesterday that there was a new post by you, but the thread wouldn't show me page 79 until this morning. Not sure what, but I think there was some kind of glitch going on there.[/sblock]


----------



## Dr Simon (Oct 8, 2014)

OOC: Ah, there it is now. Odd.


----------



## SelcSilverhand (Oct 10, 2014)

Kraken lifts the fallen furniture with a grunt and sets it upright. The little automaton freezes in place during the movement and waits. After he steps back it looks down at its leg and moves it experimentally. With a slight squeaking of gears that have been unused for several years it stands upright. The leg appears undamaged even after being pinned so long. Doral moves in closer to examine it from a better angle. Whisper addresses it directly. It looks up at her, then at Kraken. It has no mouth, but there is a thin band of steel with hinged at the ears shaped like a jaw. The head tilts back and forth and the jaw waggles with slight squeaks as an answer. It also holds up the broom for inspection to indicate its last command 


Doral
[SBLOCK]
He can see a grill or vent at the rear of the machine. Inside is the glint of a sliver of dragonshard, no bigger than a grain of rice. Likely that is the source of the animating force inside of it. If he were to pry open the rear of it he could remove the shard. Doing so would most likely irrepairably damage the automaton.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Oct 10, 2014)

Doral says, "Our new friend is powered by a tiny dragonshard, but I have little reason to turn it off in such a crude way as doing so will result in permanent damage.  I shall try giving him a simplified command and perhaps later we shall take him with us."  Doral looks at the automaton and with difficulty keeps it simple, "Stay still."


----------



## SelcSilverhand (Oct 11, 2014)

The automaton freezes in place, arms still upraised holding its cleaning instrument.


----------



## jkason (Oct 13, 2014)

Midian raises and eyebrow and actually cracks a wry smile.

"If only all our problems were as easy to solve," he says, then returns to preparing the space for his hiding magics.


----------



## Shayuri (Oct 23, 2014)

Whisper takes the broom from the frozen automaton, her face in a pinched frown. Such things always bothered her. They were supposed to be mindless, but she always wondered if it was so. Warforged weren't, after all. What would it be like to exist in such an abjectly servile state, without end, without hope of release? Without a mouth to question or complain. Unable even to dream of something better. 

She sits down against a wall to get some rest and lays the broom handle across her lap. For now at least, the little machine could rest as well.


----------



## SelcSilverhand (Nov 3, 2014)

The night passes peacefully. The surface of the ship is much quieter than the interior and the air is fresher. An hour after you settle in the tiny automaton resumes activity. It quietly squeaks and creaks as it moves about the store. After making a circuit of the room it quietly approaches one of your packs to examine the worn and battle damaged leather. After a moment of study it produces a heavy needle and thread and sets about making minor repairs. It seems harmless enough so you let it be. Throughout the night Henrick mutters fitfully in his sleep but seems at least to rest easier now that he is outside the ship. 

The morning sun struggles to penetrate the thick clouds overhead and the air hangs heavy about you. You scout the outside of the building but see no signs of anything having passed that way during the night. You take the time to eat a filling breakfast before loading your gear. The group steps out onto the streets and spreads out. There are many side alleys along this street and the rubble lying about that could hide lurking enemies. The towering buildings give the area a closed in feeling contributing to your unease. You set out in the direction that Henrick indicates will lead you to the bow of the ship. He trails along in the rear casting nervous glances over his shoulder. In the doorway of the shop the little automaton stands on the stoop and watches you go. 

Your pathway almost immediately is blocked by a fallen building. It forces you down a side alley and over some trash before you clear the ruins. You come across more blockades, some look like they were constructed after the city crashed. You can see areas where blocks and rubbish were hastily piled up to create walls. From the dark blood stains preserved by the Mourning's magic you can tell that these defenses did not save the defenders. After an hour of working your way carefully through the debris you spot your destination. A vast, half dome structure rises at the front of the ship. It is still another street or two over, but you can tell that it must have been an important location. The still air is suddenly split by a bolt of lightning that streaks between a nearby tower and strikes with a crack somewhere near the base of that structure. You hear the screeching sound of tearing metal and a loud clash followed by more distant noises coming from the half dome building. 

OOC: Sorry for the long wait, should be back on track now!


----------



## Dr Simon (Nov 4, 2014)

"Wonder what they were fighting?" says Kraken as he passes be the barrier. Then there is the lightning bolt, and his falchion is in his hand as he moves to a section of cover where he can try to see where it came from.


----------



## jkason (Nov 4, 2014)

Midian calls on his masking magics again to hide the party from creatures who might normally track them through skill or scent, though in the open atop the city, he recognizes they may be more likely to be spotted. Still, the precautions seem warranted.

His mood is improving with access to light and fresh air, and even lifts at the sight of their next goal. Then lightning rips the air, and he flinches.

"Were those the city defenses?" he asks, trying to spot the source of the lightning bolt. "Or do we have other casters running about?"

[sblock=ooc]Perception (1d20+17=33)[/sblock]

[sblock=mini-stats]Full Sheet

```
[b]HP:[/b] 66/66      
[b]AC:[/b] 21        [b]AC(T):[/b] 14    [b]AC(FF):[/b] 18 
Wildshape base AC: 15
Medium/Huge Animal AC: 17
Medium Magical Beast AC: 19
Medium Air Elemental AC: 20, Darkvision 60', fly 60 (perfect), from Ref +4 bump: Reflex save to +8, CMD to 24
Medium Water Elemental: AC 20, Fort save: +11, +2 HP / level (con bump), Darkvision 60', Swim 60'

Conditions:  
 Full Party: Negate Aroma & Pass Without Trace (both 8 hours)

[b]Init:[/b] +02
[b]BAB:[/b] +6/+1     [b]CMB/CMD:[/b] +8/22     [b]ACP:[/b] -3 (Wildshape: 0)    
[b]Perception:[/b] +17

Saving Throw    Base   Mod   Misc*  Total
Fort:            06     1     +2    +9      
Ref:             02     2     +2    +6       
Will:            06     6     +2    +14

* Cloak +2
Conditional: +4 vs. spell-like fey & plant effects (Resist Nature's Lure)
Resist Cold 10
 
[b]Weapon                  Attack   Damage     Critical[/b]
Shortspear................+8.....1d6+2.........x2
Shortspear, full attack...+8/+3..1d6+2/1d6+2...x2
Shortspear, thrown........+8.....1d6+1.........x2, range 20'
Sling.....................+8.....1d4+2.........x2, range 50'
Sling, full attack........+8/+3..1d4+2/1d4+2...x2, range 50'

Special: +1d6 cold damage on slam attacks in Water Elemental form (shard exposure).

[b]Surge:[/b] 9/9 remaining (CMB +14)

Magical Feats: Spell Focus (Conj), Augment Summoning, Natural Spell

[b]Spells:[/b]
0st Level / DC16/17 6 Day : Create Water, Detect Magic, Detect Poison, Mending, Stabilize, Spark
1st Level / DC17/18 4+2+D Day : Detect Aberration, Liberating Command, [s]Negate Aroma[/s], [s]Pass Without Trace[/s], Ray of Sickening, Ant Haul, Obscuring Mist (D)
2nd Level / DC18/19 3+2+D Day : Delay Poison, Soften Earth and Stone, Stone Call, **Frigid Touch, Resist Energy, Slipstream (D)
3rd Level / DC19/20 3+1+D Day : Hide Campsite, Aqueous Orb, Spider Climb (Communal), **Call Lightning*, Water Walk (D)
4th Level / DC20/21 2+1+D Day : Freedom of Movement, Dispel Magic, **Ball Lightning, Control Water (D)

* attuned to empowered spell shard
** Eberron shard can recall evocation spells up to 4th level: 2/2 remaining

[b]Wand charges:[/b] 27/28 remaining.
[b]Wild Shape:[/b] 3/3 remaining
```

Used: Scroll of Water Breathing[/sblock]


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Nov 4, 2014)

Doral takes a step back and looks momentarily stunned when the cacophony reaches his ears.  Recovering he says, "It would seem as if we are not the only group of artifact hunters operating in this area.  I believe we are hearing the sounds of combat, and if so we should inquire as to whom is fighting what in yonder dome."


----------



## Shayuri (Nov 10, 2014)

"Lets get in closer before we announce ourselves," Whisper suggests, "And see who's winning first. Maybe our two problems will neutralize each other and leave the prize for us."


----------



## SelcSilverhand (Nov 10, 2014)

Midian's sharp eyes pick up a gleam of bronze and steel inside a balcony at the top of the tower. The object or figure moves backwards and is lost in the haze and shadow. Moving forward carefully from cover to cover you draw closer to where the battle was taking place. The sounds of combat are no longer audible despite moving nearer to the dome. You find a pile of broken stones that provide meager cover to hunker down behind and observe the area ahead. Before you is a large, wide open street nearly 40' across walled in by a few squat buildings and two tall spindly towers. One tower is snapped in half with the upper part fallen into one of the buildings and the next two streets over. The second tower stands around 100' tall and has a bulb shape at the top. From it several openings can be see facing four directions. The interior is dark and you can't spot any movement from down here. An iris doorway is set at ground level and is currently closed.
The dome building is very large, half as tall as the towers and wider than the street. Two large iris shaped doors fit into the center while two more smaller man-sized doors sit on either side of those. The ground is marked with a fresh blackened scorch mark from which wisps of smoke still curl. There are a few large chunks of stone thrown from the damaged tower, but very little cover between here and the main doors. There are large mosaics marked into the street featuring spirals and radiating lines. Amid the markings you think you can see dark fluid leading towards the dome.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Nov 10, 2014)

"The dark liquid is a curious addition, and I cannot but hope that the abomination haunting this vessel has been struck a vicious blow.  I shall look about."  Doral crouches down as he quickly moves forward, using his boots of elvenkind to stay quiet and goggles of minute seeing to try and discover hidden traps or snares along the way.

OOC: 
1d20+18=32, 1d20+19=34
Move Silently of 32, Perception of 34.


----------



## jkason (Nov 10, 2014)

Midian frowns. 

"I can take a very small form and see if I can scout around. I don't know that even twitchy folks are likely to waste lighting bolts on a thrush," Midian offers. "Though I suppose if they're hungry enough, they might decide thrush would be a tasty treat."


----------



## Dr Simon (Nov 11, 2014)

"It is," says Kraken. "How about a crow? Nobody eats those buggers, eh?"


----------



## Shayuri (Nov 17, 2014)

"They might have been fighting those creatures," Whisper points out. "If so, they wouldn't necessarily be hostile to us. We could try to talk to them."


----------



## SelcSilverhand (Nov 20, 2014)

Doral moves forward carefully keeping one eye on the tower. Bits of stone crunch underfoot as you make your way out onto the road. The mosaic before the main structure catches your eye. It looks like there are two slight circular depressions in the floor flanking the main entrance. Much of the stains, which you can now see is definitely blood, lie around those depressions. The setup screams trap to you but you don't see any obvious trigger mechanism. There are some burn marks from electrical damage on the ground as well. The fresh blood trail leads to the left-most small entrance. Up in the tower you can see a large mechanism made up of tubes and barrels aimed at the street. It looks like some sort of siege weapon.

Doral stealth check (1d20+14=15)
Doral perception check (1d20+11=16)


----------



## Shayuri (Nov 20, 2014)

(OOC - Hm? Doral rolled his own checks, I thought?)


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Nov 20, 2014)

Doral quietly slips back to the others and relays what he had seen.  "I cannot help but wonder whether there is a mechanism that may detect our movement and discharge munitions if we cross along its firing arc, or if perhaps there are operators watching for movement."


----------



## Dr Simon (Nov 21, 2014)

"Maybe we can move around it and destroy it from behind then, eh?" says Kraken. "Failing that, how many shots do you think it'll get off if I run straight at it?"


----------



## jkason (Nov 21, 2014)

"It it's triggered by crossing a line, then I should definitely be able to fly up and behind it. The problem is, I don't know much of anything about mechanicals, so I'm not sure I'd be able to do anything other than try smashing it," the druid says. 

He looks to the area Doral indicated as a line, then grimaces.

"I could ... " he pauses. It's clear he's not comfortable with what he's about to say. Finally he shakes his head and pushes forward.

"I could summon animals to cross the line," he says. "They could give us information on where the attack is triggered, and if there's any kind of delay or recharging interval we can take advantage of."


----------



## SelcSilverhand (Nov 21, 2014)

Shayuri said:


> (OOC - Hm? Doral rolled his own checks, I thought?)




OOC - Ack, sorry, you're right he did. I will update it with some more info for the better rolls.


----------



## SelcSilverhand (Nov 24, 2014)

Updated for Doral's Rolls:
There's still no sign of movement in the tower, but Doral notes that the plates are stretched across the whole road leading to the entranceway. Further careful study of the markings on the road reveals that some of them are arcane in nature indicating that there may be other non-visible means of triggering the defenses.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Nov 26, 2014)

Doral makes the report and suggests, "There is a possibility that applied weight on the plates may activate the defenses.  Does anyone have a method of flying an object or creature over to the plates, then hovering in place for a moment in order to test my hypothesis?  If I am correct we may need a method of safely going over the plates without coming into contact."


----------



## Dr Simon (Nov 26, 2014)

"Not me mate," says Kraken. "Course, if it's an automatic system, we don't need to hide, eh? You lot stay out of sight for now, let me do something really bloody stupid."
He moves a little way away from the group and then stands up out of hiding. If any intelligent agency is watching, it will have seen him. He waits, to see if he is blasted out of his boots.


----------



## SelcSilverhand (Dec 1, 2014)

Kraken stands in the open waiting for a bolt to blast him to pieces. It feels like a long wait, but it is no more than a few seconds. The area remains quiet. None of you spot any movement from the tower.


----------



## Dr Simon (Dec 1, 2014)

Kraken crouches down under cover again.

"Reckon you're right," he says. "It's like that little fella with the broom - only does what it's told. If there were living enemies up there I'd be a pair of smoking boots, eh?" He picks up a piece of broken masonry that fits nicely within his hand. "So, this line of triggers, Doral mate. Where and how far?"


----------



## SelcSilverhand (Dec 5, 2014)

Doral
[sblock]
You estimate that the triggers are 75' away from your current position through the rubble strewn street. They lie about 20' before the indentations in the floor. The final set of doors is another 50' beyond that. 
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Dec 8, 2014)

Doral says, "I believe I see the triggers for the defenses 75 feet away from us and amongst the rubble, just 20 feet short of the indentations in the floor.  The set of doors we want is just 50 feet from that.  We should be able to avoid the traps, if we practice care."

OOC: Doral will move forward and try to neutralize the triggers.  By turning them off or allowing for him to guide the party through.

Disable Device
[roll0]


----------



## Shayuri (Dec 8, 2014)

"Are the triggers purely ground-based, I wonder," Whisper muses. "Maybe some of us could fly across and deactivate the system from inside."


----------



## jkason (Dec 9, 2014)

Weel places a hand on the ground, assessing the materials. "Depending on the make of things, I might be able to earth glide, as well, though I can't take anyone with me in that case," he says. "Wish we'd had a good way to bring the rumbleball with us. Might have come in handy here."

[sblock=ooc]I'm afraid I don't remember: are the streets stone, or steel? [/sblock]


----------



## SelcSilverhand (Dec 18, 2014)

OOC: The street is made up of concrete on the surface of the ship. The internal structure is all steel. Most of the buildings, warehouses, and towers on the surface are steel reinforced concrete. 

Doral moves up to attempt to disarm the traps. He stops near the border of one of the glyphs etched into the ground. Lifting his tools carefully he attempts to disrupt the pattern on the surface. He scratches at the rough surface but his tool slips and cuts across the wrong line. The entire glyph suddenly flares to life; the lines glowing with an ominous red light. Clouds of steam whoosh from the large circles in the floor . Metal gears grind and clank as the the plates iris out of the way. Twin massive steel structures slowly begin to raise up out of the floor. You catch sight of multiple folded limbs wielding an array of fearsome weapons that slowly start to unfold and activate. 

OOC: You have 1 round while the mechanism activates to act. The DC failed by 5 or more and activated the system.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Dec 18, 2014)

OOC: Is there any nearby cover within 1 round of movement by the party members?


----------



## SelcSilverhand (Dec 18, 2014)

OOC: Yes, I assumed most of the party was hanging back in the debris while you checked the trap. If Doral runs he could make it back to the group, or double move to reach the intact tower entrance. Or he could stick around and see what happens!


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Dec 18, 2014)

Doral runs back to the group and dives for cover.  Breathless, he says, "I... may have... miscalculated..."


----------



## Dr Simon (Dec 18, 2014)

"Ya reckon?" says Kraken, ducking back behind cover as well. "Least we know what that thing is though, eh?


----------



## Shayuri (Dec 20, 2014)

"And what it isn't," Whisper points out grimly. "It's not a lightning bolt from on high. So there must be other triggers you haven't seen yet as well."


----------



## SelcSilverhand (Jan 7, 2015)

OOC: I should have a new post up tomorrow. I'm sorry for the long wait over the holidays. I came back to work and found a bunch of stuff had broke from some upgrades a coworker performed. Been working on it three days now and finally got it under control.


----------



## SelcSilverhand (Jan 8, 2015)

A terrible metallic screech sounds as the indentations in the ground begin to open. The ground splits into five blades of an iris that retract into the floor around it. It reveals huge gaping holes from which slowly rise massive bronze-colored metal contraptions. They rise until the top of the devices stand almost 15' off the ground when the elevating platform stops. The complicated devices seem to unfold from their compacted form. Four limbs bend at several joints until each has snapped into place. Legs unbend and limber up by flexing the entire machine up and down. Once the limbs have extended you can see they are connected to a thick armored torso. A large disc at the top rises up revealing a red crystalline contraption at the top. After the device finishes activating it pauses for a second before a loud, bellowing sound erupts from the two machines. The deep boom can be felt as well as heard as it echos throughout the dead city. From the crystals atop the torso a beam of red light spears outward like the light of the lighthouse and begins to sweep the area around it. 

Careful to hide from their watchful gaze, you study their armaments. Each limb ends in a different weapon. One is a large spiked hammer the size of a sharpening wheel attached to a particularly thick limb. Opposite of it is a long tri bladed spear held with the elbow pulled back; poised to strike at an extended reach. The other two limbs are daintier by comparison and sport complicated looking mechanisms. 

Ponderously, the machines begin to move. Each footstep vibrates the ground beneath your feet even from this distance. Each motion produces a sound of tortured metal long unserviced or greased. Occasional sparks fly from limbs as they move. They begin a circle around the perimeter of the field, each moving in opposite directions. One of the great red lights sweeps over a pile of rubble near the ruined tower, pauses, then sweeps back. It emits a low tone, a signal, for the other construct stops its patrol and swivels to observe the first. One of the smaller arms adjusts itself on the first machine. Parts of it glow blue then light flashes from the tip and a fast moving bolt of energy slams into the rubble turning it into a smoking ruin. 

From the dust and debris a large mutated rat races forth. It dashes away along the edge of the field. The second machine seems to have difficulty tracking it as both of its shots go wide, obliterating chunks of nearby buildings. A shower of sparks fly from its limb each time it fires. The first one fires again and turns the escaping creature into a blackened red smear on the ground. 

The machines return to their patrol and after nearly a minute they finish their circuit and return to the elevating platforms. The machines fold up and are slowly lowered back into storage with the sound of protesting gears. After another moment all is quiet again. A slight eddy in the air bring the smell of burnt hair and flesh to your noses.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Jan 9, 2015)

"That was disturbing.  I can make another attempt at deactivating the sensors, unless one of you good people have a better idea on how to traverse the field."  Doral says.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Jan 13, 2015)

Seeing that his companions are still speechless, Doral gives a shrug and gets back up, wiping the dust off his clothes as he does so.  "I shall make another endeavor," he says simply as he returns to work on neutralizing the threat.

Disable Device
[roll0]


----------



## Dr Simon (Jan 13, 2015)

Kraken keeps watch, with the intent on helping prevent his friend from becoming red paste should the kill constructs make another appearance.


----------



## jkason (Jan 14, 2015)

"What I know about traps and constructs you can fit in a thimble," Midian says, his tone tinged with futility. "If we can't disable it, I don't know a good way to bypass it. If any of you recognize the energy from that beam, I might be able to guard Kraken against it should we come to blows with those things. 

"But since we might wind up having to fight our way through..."

As Doral approaches the apparatus again, Midian sweeps his arms in arcing patterns over his head, muttering incomprehensible phrases whose sounds are reminiscent of the low rumble of thunder. 

Indeed, the sky overhead seems to darken slightly, and an answering rumble comes from above.

[sblock=ooc]Sorry I've been absent in this thread, folks. I thought I was on top of things, but not so much.

Since it's a full round cast, and he can recall it with his Eberron shard if he needs to, Midian's going to go ahead and cast Call Lightning now. He won't actually summon any bolts, but for the next 9 minutes, they'll be an option that's only a standard action if he wants them.

Also, I noticed mention of sparks, but were the beams actually electrical energy? Midian has Resist Energy (20) prepared, but I didn't know if we were able to identify the damage type of the beam.[/sblock]

[sblock=mini-stats]Full Sheet

```
[b]HP:[/b] 66/66      
[b]AC:[/b] 21        [b]AC(T):[/b] 14    [b]AC(FF):[/b] 18 
Wildshape base AC: 15
Medium/Huge Animal AC: 17
Medium Magical Beast AC: 19
Medium Air Elemental AC: 20, Darkvision 60', fly 60 (perfect), from Ref +4 bump: Reflex save to +8, CMD to 24
Medium Water Elemental: AC 20, Fort save: +11, +2 HP / level (con bump), Darkvision 60', Swim 60'

Conditions:  
 Full Party: Negate Aroma & Pass Without Trace (both 8 hours)
 Midian: Empowered Call Lightning (9 minutes)

[b]Init:[/b] +02
[b]BAB:[/b] +6/+1     [b]CMB/CMD:[/b] +8/22     [b]ACP:[/b] -3 (Wildshape: 0)    
[b]Perception:[/b] +17

Saving Throw    Base   Mod   Misc*  Total
Fort:            06     1     +2    +9      
Ref:             02     2     +2    +6       
Will:            06     6     +2    +14

* Cloak +2
Conditional: +4 vs. spell-like fey & plant effects (Resist Nature's Lure)
Resist Cold 10
 
[b]Weapon                  Attack   Damage     Critical[/b]
Shortspear................+8.....1d6+2.........x2
Shortspear, full attack...+8/+3..1d6+2/1d6+2...x2
Shortspear, thrown........+8.....1d6+1.........x2, range 20'
Sling.....................+8.....1d4+2.........x2, range 50'
Sling, full attack........+8/+3..1d4+2/1d4+2...x2, range 50'

Special: +1d6 cold damage on slam attacks in Water Elemental form (shard exposure).

[b]Surge:[/b] 9/9 remaining (CMB +14)

Magical Feats: Spell Focus (Conj), Augment Summoning, Natural Spell

[b]Spells:[/b]
0st Level / DC16/17 6 Day : Create Water, Detect Magic, Detect Poison, Mending, Stabilize, Spark
1st Level / DC17/18 4+2+D Day : Detect Aberration, Liberating Command, [s]Negate Aroma[/s], [s]Pass Without Trace[/s], Ray of Sickening, Ant Haul, Obscuring Mist (D)
2nd Level / DC18/19 3+2+D Day : Delay Poison, Soften Earth and Stone, Stone Call, **Frigid Touch, Resist Energy, Slipstream (D)
3rd Level / DC19/20 3+1+D Day : Hide Campsite, Aqueous Orb, Spider Climb (Communal), **Call Lightning*, Water Walk (D)
4th Level / DC20/21 2+1+D Day : Freedom of Movement, Dispel Magic, **Ball Lightning, Control Water (D)

* attuned to empowered spell shard
** Eberron shard can recall evocation spells up to 4th level: 2/2 remaining

[b]Wand charges:[/b] 27/28 remaining.
[b]Wild Shape:[/b] 3/3 remaining
```

Used: Scroll of Water Breathing[/sblock]


----------



## SelcSilverhand (Jan 20, 2015)

Doral moves forward and begins working once more on the intricate runes. It is difficult to break the lines engraved into the floor. His tools slip though and cuts across the wrong line. He holds his breath for a moment but luckily nothing happens. You take another moment to study the runes before beginning again. Given the partially magical effect of the runes you suspect you might be able to increase your chances by dispelling some of the magics in place. 
OOC - Didn't make the DC, but didn't set it off either. If anyone can cast dispel magic you can reduce the difficulty by 5 for 1d4 rounds. 

Midian and Whisper put their heads together while Kraken keeps an eye out for movement. They theorize that the sparks indicate damaged components rather than the magical effect. The beam seemed to be partially fire and partially some sort of pure energy, similar to a cleric's ability to call down divine fire to strike their foes. While fire protection will likely reduce some of the damage the rest may not be blocked by the spell.


----------



## jkason (Jan 21, 2015)

*Midian Rightson, human druid*

"I don't know how well the energies I channel will effect technological magics, but it can't hurt..." Midian offers when Doral points out the magical runes. 

The druid furrows his brow, hands spread toward the runes. He mutters under his breath as he traces the runes in the air, and there does seem to be a momentary quavering between the caster and the trap. Then the tension shatters, and Midian sighs. 

"Not sure I can help, either, but give it a look."

[sblock=ooc]Dispel check, rounds (1d20+8=9, 1d4=3)

I don't imagine that caster level check did anything, I'm afraid. [/sblock]

[sblock=mini-stats]Full Sheet

```
[b]HP:[/b] 66/66      
[b]AC:[/b] 21        [b]AC(T):[/b] 14    [b]AC(FF):[/b] 18 
Wildshape base AC: 15
Medium/Huge Animal AC: 17
Medium Magical Beast AC: 19
Medium Air Elemental AC: 20, Darkvision 60', fly 60 (perfect), from Ref +4 bump: Reflex save to +8, CMD to 24
Medium Water Elemental: AC 20, Fort save: +11, +2 HP / level (con bump), Darkvision 60', Swim 60'

Conditions:  
 Full Party: Negate Aroma & Pass Without Trace (both 8 hours)
 Midian: Empowered Call Lightning (9 minutes)

[b]Init:[/b] +02
[b]BAB:[/b] +6/+1     [b]CMB/CMD:[/b] +8/22     [b]ACP:[/b] -3 (Wildshape: 0)    
[b]Perception:[/b] +17

Saving Throw    Base   Mod   Misc*  Total
Fort:            06     1     +2    +9      
Ref:             02     2     +2    +6       
Will:            06     6     +2    +14

* Cloak +2
Conditional: +4 vs. spell-like fey & plant effects (Resist Nature's Lure)
Resist Cold 10
 
[b]Weapon                  Attack   Damage     Critical[/b]
Shortspear................+8.....1d6+2.........x2
Shortspear, full attack...+8/+3..1d6+2/1d6+2...x2
Shortspear, thrown........+8.....1d6+1.........x2, range 20'
Sling.....................+8.....1d4+2.........x2, range 50'
Sling, full attack........+8/+3..1d4+2/1d4+2...x2, range 50'

Special: +1d6 cold damage on slam attacks in Water Elemental form (shard exposure).

[b]Surge:[/b] 9/9 remaining (CMB +14)

Magical Feats: Spell Focus (Conj), Augment Summoning, Natural Spell

[b]Spells:[/b]
0st Level / DC16/17 6 Day : Create Water, Detect Magic, Detect Poison, Mending, Stabilize, Spark
1st Level / DC17/18 4+2+D Day : Detect Aberration, Liberating Command, [s]Negate Aroma[/s], [s]Pass Without Trace[/s], Ray of Sickening, Ant Haul, Obscuring Mist (D)
2nd Level / DC18/19 3+2+D Day : Delay Poison, Soften Earth and Stone, Stone Call, **Frigid Touch, Resist Energy, Slipstream (D)
3rd Level / DC19/20 3+1+D Day : Hide Campsite, Aqueous Orb, Spider Climb (Communal), **[s]Call Lightning[/s]*, Water Walk (D)
4th Level / DC20/21 2+1+D Day : Freedom of Movement, [s]Dispel Magic[/s], **Ball Lightning, Control Water (D)

* attuned to empowered spell shard
** Eberron shard can recall evocation spells up to 4th level: 2/2 remaining

[b]Wand charges:[/b] 27/28 remaining.
[b]Wild Shape:[/b] 3/3 remaining
```

Used: Scroll of Water Breathing[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Jan 21, 2015)

"I wonder," Whisper muses as she gazes at the runes. "Maybe we're going about this the hard way. There must have been a way to get this system to grant access to authorized personnel. A password perhaps, or a token that the magic could recognize. I wonder if we might exploit that."


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Jan 23, 2015)

Doral answers, "I too hope for an easier solution.  Still, allow me one more chance.  I am quite certain that I have ascertained certain properties which will allow me a greater chance of success."  Doral waits for everyone to stand back, and with Midian's help tries once more.

Disable Device
[roll0]


----------



## SelcSilverhand (Jan 23, 2015)

Doral carefully finishes interrupting the magical inscriptions in the road and senses a warm pulse that radiates outward from the runes. The energy fades from them leaving him certain that part has been disabled. He takes some time to jam the purely mechanical triggers that he can see to prevent the party from accidentally triggering the constructs while passing through. Finally he stands and waves to the party to signal it is safe to pass. 

Now that you can move more freely you can examine the battle damage around the dome structure. There are fresh burn marks on the ground in a broken trail leading towards one of the smaller iris doors. It looks as if a group might have been running while being fired upon. Just outside the iris is a boot turned on its side with a pool of blood around it.


----------



## jkason (Jan 23, 2015)

"That's not ominous at all," Midian says dryly as they note the bloody boot. He turns in place, his eyes looking for an assault position.

"I'm _hoping_ this was from the mechanicals Doral just shut down. I'm not sure I trust our luck that much, though."


----------



## Dr Simon (Jan 25, 2015)

"Not that I doubt your skills, Doral mate, " says Kraken, "but I reckon we need to get a shift on eh? Who wants to bet we need to get through there?" He gestures to the iris door with the bloody boot outside.


----------



## Shayuri (Jan 31, 2015)

Whisper nods. "Doral, can you get it open? Ideally without bringing those guardians down on us."

She grins nervously, indicating it's a joke...while at the same time making it clear it's not _entirely_ a joke. That boot has her a bit rattled too.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Feb 1, 2015)

Before attempting to open the portal, he first checks for traps or alarms and then to see if it is locked.  If the iris does not have a simple mechanism for opening, Doral tries a different tactic.  "I shall endeavor to employ magic before resorting to mechanical means," the beguiler says as he releases a spell and gestures towards the door.

OOC:
Find Traps w/ Perception check
[roll0]
If a trap is found, he'll stop further actions and alert the party.  Else, he will attempt the iris.  If unable to open, he will be casting knock on the iris.


----------



## SelcSilverhand (Feb 4, 2015)

Doral carefully inspects the control console near the door. It looks similar to the one you discovered earlier near the security checkpoint that was opened with a badge. There are several warning symbols that indicate that the door is designed for rapid closure and can result in injury if it is not clear when the close control is used. Midian nudges the boot and sees that the owner left more than their footwear behind when the door sealed. The source of the blood is the severed foot still inside. Careful examinations of the blast marks shows two different types. One type from the constructs you just saw, but other larger blast marks that must have come from the tower. 
After some fiddling with the door Doral is able to activate the portal using the badge. The door opens with a hissing sound as each blade of the iris slides smoothly into the wall. The inner room is lit by a length of copper pipe a foot long lying on the floor. You see numerous blood stains and boot prints tracking it all over the room. There are large shields hanging from the walls along with racks to hold weapons. There are some shelves holding some miscellaneous equipment such as rope, climbing gear, and repair parts. Some of the equipment has been tossed on the floor making it look like someone searched through the equipment for valuables recently. There are concrete pillars spaced out to slow invaders progress through this area. There is another side room with darkened glass and a door that looks untouched. There is another open door at the far side of the room about 40' away. From the signs of blood and scuffs on the floor it looks like the group before you stopped here to bind their wounds before moving onwards. There are no signs of bodies so either there was no fatalities or the creatures of the ship made it here before you...


----------



## jkason (Feb 5, 2015)

"So far, so good?" Midian whispers as they pause. "At least there aren't any tentacles or dripping sacs or whatnot? That's one better than most of our rooms this far."

The druid points to the open door. "Just in case, though, maybe we should follow the open doors to clear things before we open anything new?"


----------



## Dr Simon (Feb 16, 2015)

"No sense waiting, I guess," says Kraken. Falchion in hand, he jumps through the open doorway, both feet first, just in case.


----------



## SelcSilverhand (Feb 19, 2015)

Through the doorway you can see a long corridor with the right wall covered in darkened glass. The left side of the hallway has doorways at regular intervals. Some have been opened forcibly and show damage around the locks. At the far end of the hall is a set of double doors. They are slightly ajar. Everything in the hallway is dark save for your own light sources.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Feb 19, 2015)

"It would seem that prior visitors lacked the basics of finesse and stealth,"  Doral moves forward to examine what kind of weapon may have been used to force the doors.


----------



## Shayuri (Feb 20, 2015)

"Bad for them...but maybe good for us," Whisper says quietly. "It'll save us some trouble following their footsteps."

She looks up and down the hallway and adds, "No signs of combat in here. Whatever happened must have happend through there..." She nods at the double doors hanging slightly open up ahead.


----------



## SelcSilverhand (Mar 5, 2015)

The door frames of the side rooms all show rough scratches and warping around the latches. The thin metal was bent by prybars you'd wager. The side rooms reveal small workshops and machining rooms with a bizarre array of parts lying around. Most of them look untouched except the last room before the double doors. This room looks more like an alchemist or magewrights shop. There are several copper wire cradles on a bench that have been recently disturbed judging by the marks in the dust. Shattered crystalline fragments lie on the floor where one of them were toppled. Someone grabbing supplies hastily could have knocked it over.
Suddenly you hear a distant shout and crash from the room beyond the double doors. Peering through the crack you get the sense of a large room filled with shelves and larger structures. Dimly you can see flashes of light and a strong smell of ozone fills the air. Several voices are calling out alarms just as a loud boom shakes the room.


----------



## jkason (Mar 6, 2015)

*Midian Rightson, human druie*

"So much for quiet," the druid mutters. "Well, since it sounds like trouble in the dark, might as well be able to see in it..."

The surface of Midian's skin ripples, then his form itself becomes semi-transparent as he resumes the water elemental form from the day before. Small bits of ice fall off his shapeless hands, revealing the remaining trace of the water shard's influence.

[sblock=ooc]Wildshaping to water elemental for the darkvision and the cold boost on the slam attacks. I debated taking earth elemental form, but I wasn't sure Midian would be able to earth glide inside the structure, which would have been its main benefit.[/sblock]



[sblock=mini-stats]Full Sheet

```
[b]HP:[/b] 66/66  (current: 82/82)    
[b]AC:[/b] 21 (current: 20)        [b]AC(T):[/b] 14    [b]AC(FF):[/b] 18 
Wildshape base AC: 15
Medium/Huge Animal AC: 17
Medium Magical Beast AC: 19
Medium Air Elemental AC: 20, Darkvision 60', fly 60 (perfect), from Ref +4 bump: Reflex save to +8, CMD to 24
[b]Medium Water Elemental: AC 20, Fort save: +11, +2 HP / level (con bump), Darkvision 60', Swim 60'[/b]

Conditions:  
 Full Party: Negate Aroma & Pass Without Trace (both 8 hours)
 Midian: Empowered Call Lightning (9 minutes)

[b]Init:[/b] +02
[b]BAB:[/b] +6/+1     [b]CMB/CMD:[/b] +8/22     [b]ACP:[/b] -3 (Wildshape: 0)    
[b]Perception:[/b] +17

Saving Throw    Base   Mod   Misc*  Total
Fort:            06     1     +2    +9      
Ref:             02     2     +2    +6       
Will:            06     6     +2    +14

* Cloak +2
Conditional: +4 vs. spell-like fey & plant effects (Resist Nature's Lure)
Resist Cold 10
 
[b]Weapon                  Attack   Damage     Critical[/b]
Shortspear................+8.....1d6+2.........x2
Shortspear, full attack...+8/+3..1d6+2/1d6+2...x2
Shortspear, thrown........+8.....1d6+1.........x2, range 20'
Sling.....................+8.....1d4+2.........x2, range 50'
Sling, full attack........+8/+3..1d4+2/1d4+2...x2, range 50'

Special: +1d6 cold damage on slam attacks in Water Elemental form (shard exposure).

[b]Surge:[/b] 9/9 remaining (CMB +14)

Magical Feats: Spell Focus (Conj), Augment Summoning, Natural Spell

[b]Spells:[/b]
0st Level / DC16/17 6 Day : Create Water, Detect Magic, Detect Poison, Mending, Stabilize, Spark
1st Level / DC17/18 4+2+D Day : Detect Aberration, Liberating Command, [s]Negate Aroma[/s], [s]Pass Without Trace[/s], Ray of Sickening, Ant Haul, Obscuring Mist (D)
2nd Level / DC18/19 3+2+D Day : Delay Poison, Soften Earth and Stone, Stone Call, **Frigid Touch, Resist Energy, Slipstream (D)
3rd Level / DC19/20 3+1+D Day : Hide Campsite, Aqueous Orb, Spider Climb (Communal), **[s]Call Lightning[/s]*, Water Walk (D)
4th Level / DC20/21 2+1+D Day : Freedom of Movement, [s]Dispel Magic[/s], **Ball Lightning, Control Water (D)

* attuned to empowered spell shard
** Eberron shard can recall evocation spells up to 4th level: 2/2 remaining

[b]Wand charges:[/b] 27/28 remaining.
[b]Wild Shape:[/b] 2/3 remaining
```

Used: Scroll of Water Breathing[/sblock]


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Mar 6, 2015)

Doral states, "I can reconnoiter the chamber ahead, and make an observation upon the danger.  I surmise we have competition and that they have run into a spot of trouble."

OOC: If the party is alright with Doral going ahead, he'll stealthily proceed into the next room and try to figure out who is fighting.


----------



## Dr Simon (Mar 11, 2015)

Kraken grips the hilt of his falchion and nods.

"Maybe if we leave 'em a bit longer there'll be fewer of them to fight, eh?" he says.


----------



## SelcSilverhand (Mar 18, 2015)

Doral creeps forward into the darkened chamber while Midian peers through the open door trying to monitor his progress. Kraken and Whisper stand ready to rush in to assist.

Doral moves silently forward, his feet gliding over the steel floor in the room  while his hands carefully brush the shelves around him to keep from bumping into anything. He stops suddenly feeling something shaped like a body standing at attention. Another brief flash of light reveals  the mechanical face of a warforged. The figure seems inert. A few steps farther he finds more and more figures like it. Some are quite large, others are not humanoid in shape. Given the size of the room there could be a hundred of the hulking war machines.As he gets closer to the source of the commotion the words come clearer. Several male and female voices are calling out in alarm. Doral reaches the end of a row and peeks carefully around.

"Look out! Another one!" calls out a man dressed in a heavy leathers and carrying a narrow two handed sword. His blade sweeps around to crash into a mechanical machine about the size of a dwarf with spinning blades for hands. 
"I see it, get the damn cover back on would you!" cries a woman with a whip that ends in four strips covered in sharp barbs. She wears no armor, but her outfit is covered with buckles and pouches carrying an array of gear. She lashes it out and pulls one of the legs out from under the machine sending it toppling over.
Two more men struggle with what looks like a golden vase split in the middle. The center is filled with clusters of red, blue, and black crystals like a geode. Light pulses erratically from within. Around them on the shelves are more war machines. Each time the light pulses you can see lights in their eyes flicker. 
Two other men and a woman are working on a massive behemoth machine that lies on its back in the middle of the room. It looks larger than the creatures activated by the trap outside on the street level. The woman is standing inside its chest cavity working on something within while two others have pried open the coverings on one of the projectile weapons mounted to its shoulder and are in the process of removing it.
Finally, an eighth man sits on the floor with a makeshift crutch holding a light repeating crossbow and keeping a lookout. 
Several destroyed war machines already litter the floor from previous attacks. Each of the people are carrying magical lights attached to their armor. Their movements cast wild shadows across the interior of the structure. The final thing he notes is that each of them wears a Brelish crest upon the sleeves of their armor.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Mar 18, 2015)

Doral returns to the group and describes the scene he had witnessed, "I am unsure of what they are attempting.  Have we come to the location of the next shard or are we still falling short?"


----------



## Shayuri (Mar 20, 2015)

"We're not there yet," Whisper says. "There should be no mistaking when we are, like the water shard. These people are probably scavenging old weapons and magic from the hulk... Unfortunately, even though we have no direct quarrel with them, they're unlikely to trust us to leave them unmolested. And if they see what we're carrying..."

She shakes her head. "We'd better avoid them, or destroy them, as much as it pains me to say it."


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Mar 20, 2015)

Doral suggests, "Then I believe we should attempt to avoid them and go around.  First, I do not like the idea of engaging against someone who has not acted first against us.  Second, we would exhaust some of our resources unnecessarily fighting against them.  Third, the more sinister part of my mind is reminding me that we have some unknown abomination stalking us in this facility and so these new players would have divert its attention away from us.  If we can, let us leave this section and try to find another way down to the location we are searching.  If we have to go through their fight, however, I do have a spell that can render all of us invisible."


----------



## jkason (Mar 26, 2015)

Midian frowns.

"From what you described, they're being set upon by even more of the mechanicals around here. If they don't succeed in shutting them down, they'll be wandering around here when we try to make our way back to where we stashed the water shard. 

"I understand they might prove a distraction for ... whatever that thing is in the heart of the city ship, but given how few people there are on here that aren't dead or enslaved to that thing, are we really going to feed a group of free men and women either fall to mechanical monstrosities or join the tentacle army? 

"I rather think we could use all the help we can get. And so could they, from the sound of it. If we help them with their problem, we can always go our separate ways without revealing our own goals, but I'd rather know there are at least a few others on here who haven't yet succumbed."


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Mar 26, 2015)

"I would remind you that these are agents of Breland, and it is more likely that they will attempt to impede us since we are hired agents of Aundair."


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Mar 26, 2015)

"I would remind you that these are agents of Breland, and it is more likely that they will attempt to impede us since we are hired agents of Aundair."


----------



## Shayuri (Mar 28, 2015)

Whisper thinks about it. Plusses and minuses. In the past, she'd have not had to consider long before simply leaving them to their fate. Working with other people had changed her though, slowly. It was strange to think how slow true change was, even for someone like herself.

"We take a chance either way," she says. "Given that, I suggest we take a chance on helping them rather than on abandoning them. Then our consciences are clear, and they will owe us a debt...which may be useful in any future encounter."


----------



## jkason (Mar 30, 2015)

Midian smiles. 

"All right, then. Let's go smash some machinery," he says. The rolling of thunder may or may not be actual as he does so.


----------



## Dr Simon (Mar 31, 2015)

Kraken grins approvingly. "Reckon," he says. "Anyway, the real enemy at the moment is the tentacles. ..._are_ the tentacles? We can always double-cross these drongos later, eh?"


----------



## SelcSilverhand (Apr 10, 2015)

Following Doral back towards the other group you make no efforts to conceal your approach. Sounds of combat echoes loudly in the large chamber. As you round the last rows of shelving holding the deactivated warforged you see the other group finishing off a wave of constructs. The two working on removing the projectile weapon have finished their work and one of them holds the large device awkwardly. The two men working on the golden vase managed to seal it and have lifted it off the ground between them. 

A damaged construct with one hammer arm menaces the man in armor and the woman with the whip. She casts a spell to dazzle its "eyes" while the man finishes slicing the rest of its innards apart. The construct collapses in a shower of sparks and spilled lubricant. The man with the thin sword roars in triumph. The man sitting on the ground missing a foot turns red, pain filled eyes to scan the area and spots your group. His jaw drops open but despite the surprise and pain he is in his military training kicks in and he levels the crossbow over Doral's chest. He calls out "Sergeant! Over there!". 

The woman with the whip whirls, already clutching a vial plucked from her belt. The man in armor swivels with cat-like grace and adopts a striking stance. "Who the hell are..." she starts to say when a loud crash interrupts her. One of the two men carrying the vase lost his grip in the surprise of seeing other people here. The heavy vase hits the ground and springs apart; the two halves of containment shielding spinning away exposing the geode within. A bright red pulse illuminates the chamber dazzling your eyes and leaving everyone blinking spots away. You keep blinking, still seeing little red dots everywhere, until you realize the dots are not artifacts in the eyes. The red eyes of warforged all across the chamber lit up in response to the pulse of energy. The other man carrying the vase slugs his partner in the jaw with a balled up fist and curses "The Six take you, you idiot!"


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Apr 13, 2015)

Doral shouts to his companions, "Certainly a fine mess we now are in.  So shall we blast these constructs from this corner, or do we fight alongside our new 'friends'?"


----------



## jkason (Apr 14, 2015)

*Midian Rightson, human druid*

"I'm not afraid to get my hands dirty," Midian gurgles, holding up the ice-encrusted blobs of his current form. "Such as they are, but it never hurts to pick off trouble before it gets close enough to hit back."

The druid points to one of the newly-activated mechanicals. Thunder rumbles above, then sparks coalesce on the ceiling of the room, and a lightning bolt shoots through the creature. 

"Who we are is not attacking you and offering to cover your retreat," Midian calls out. "If you lot can keep your feet underneath you long enough to get over here, that is."

[sblock=ooc]Midian cast Call Lightning just before we entered the building. Should still have enough time on it for him to take advantage now. 

Standard action bolt: Empowered Lightning Bolt (mutiply result by 1.5): 3D6 = [6, 4, 3] = 13


19 damage, Reflex DC 19 for half to one of the warforged. [/sblock]

[sblock=mini-stats]Full Sheet

```
[b]HP:[/b] 66/66  (current: 82/82)    
[b]AC:[/b] 21 (current: 20)        [b]AC(T):[/b] 14    [b]AC(FF):[/b] 18 
Wildshape base AC: 15
Medium/Huge Animal AC: 17
Medium Magical Beast AC: 19
Medium Air Elemental AC: 20, Darkvision 60', fly 60 (perfect), from Ref +4 bump: Reflex save to +8, CMD to 24
[b]Medium Water Elemental: AC 20, Fort save: +11, +2 HP / level (con bump), Darkvision 60', Swim 60'[/b]

Conditions:  
 Full Party: Negate Aroma & Pass Without Trace (both 8 hours)
 Midian: Empowered Call Lightning (9 minutes, 7/8 bolts remaining)

[b]Init:[/b] +02
[b]BAB:[/b] +6/+1     [b]CMB/CMD:[/b] +8/22     [b]ACP:[/b] -3 (Wildshape: 0)    
[b]Perception:[/b] +17

Saving Throw    Base   Mod   Misc*  Total
Fort:            06     1     +2    +9      
Ref:             02     2     +2    +6       
Will:            06     6     +2    +14

* Cloak +2
Conditional: +4 vs. spell-like fey & plant effects (Resist Nature's Lure)
Resist Cold 10
 
[b]Weapon                  Attack   Damage     Critical[/b]
Shortspear................+8.....1d6+2.........x2
Shortspear, full attack...+8/+3..1d6+2/1d6+2...x2
Shortspear, thrown........+8.....1d6+1.........x2, range 20'
Sling.....................+8.....1d4+2.........x2, range 50'
Sling, full attack........+8/+3..1d4+2/1d4+2...x2, range 50'

Special: +1d6 cold damage on slam attacks in Water Elemental form (shard exposure).

[b]Surge:[/b] 9/9 remaining (CMB +14)

Magical Feats: Spell Focus (Conj), Augment Summoning, Natural Spell

[b]Spells:[/b]
0st Level / DC16/17 6 Day : Create Water, Detect Magic, Detect Poison, Mending, Stabilize, Spark
1st Level / DC17/18 4+2+D Day : Detect Aberration, Liberating Command, [s]Negate Aroma[/s], [s]Pass Without Trace[/s], Ray of Sickening, Ant Haul, Obscuring Mist (D)
2nd Level / DC18/19 3+2+D Day : Delay Poison, Soften Earth and Stone, Stone Call, **Frigid Touch, Resist Energy, Slipstream (D)
3rd Level / DC19/20 3+1+D Day : Hide Campsite, Aqueous Orb, Spider Climb (Communal), **[s]Call Lightning[/s]*, Water Walk (D)
4th Level / DC20/21 2+1+D Day : Freedom of Movement, [s]Dispel Magic[/s], **Ball Lightning, Control Water (D)

* attuned to empowered spell shard
** Eberron shard can recall evocation spells up to 4th level: 2/2 remaining

[b]Wand charges:[/b] 27/28 remaining.
[b]Wild Shape:[/b] 2/3 remaining
```

Used: Scroll of Water Breathing[/sblock]


----------



## Dr Simon (Apr 15, 2015)

Kraken moves forward, falchion in hand and ready to attack any warforged that comes near him.

"That's right Sergeant," he says, "As my watery friend says, reckon we're your best chance to stay alive, eh?"


----------



## Shayuri (Apr 21, 2015)

Whisper presses her hands together and murmurs words, then pulls them apart again. Hovering between her palms is a swirling ball of arcane fire.

"The enemy of your enemy is at the very least an ally, yes?" she suggests. The fireball could be unleashed on the warforged or the soldiers, depending on how they react...

(Do we need Initiative here? )


----------



## SelcSilverhand (Apr 23, 2015)

The first wave of constructs marches off the shelves, pivots, and moves rapidly towards you. They move in a coordinated fashion with their legs rising and falling in tandem. They spread out into a line blocking the the main corridor down the shelving stacks. Each one carries different armanents, though their body structures are similar. The first sports an arm that ends in a stubby tube from which issues a blue light and a bladed forearm. The second has two short double bladed swords on either arm that begin to spin rapidly until they are a whirling blur. The third has an arm that ends in a large C shape - a mancatcher, and a jackhammer for the other arm. The fourth holds up a large steel plate like a shield with another arm ending in a series of small drills. 

Kraken interposes himself between the constructs and the rest of the group while Midian and Whisper prepare their spells. You are still out in the open between the shelves which could allow attackers to come from almost any direction. Doral's shouted tactical movement seems sound to you. You call out to their leader, offering a temporary truce. She glares at you suspiciously until Midian's first blast of electricity strikes the fourth construct. She makes up her mind and starts barking orders to her men. 

The two men who were carrying the golden vase move first. The one that dropped his end begins scrambling on the floor trying to recover the metal covers while the other scrambles to draw his mace and buckler. The Sergeant shouts at the man with the thin sword, calling him "Corporal Ardus",  to cover one side of the group, while the other two men near the behemoth are sent to cover the other side. The man on the floor short a foot fires his crossbow which passes through your group and is deflected by the war machine with the spinning blade arms. The woman standing in the chest cavity of the behemoth crouches down and starts fumbling with her weapons and tools. 

Henrick moves with your group and suddenly pipes up, "Sergeant Kella? Is that you" She pauses and looks at him with surprise that quickly turns to irritation. "Henrick. It figures YOU would still be alive." She shakes her head in disgust. 


OOC:
[SBLOCK]
Your two groups are about 20' apart. The war machine / constructs are also about 20' farther away and moving quickly. You are standing in the main aisle that runs the length of the chamber. On either side are rows and rows of shelving holding constructs. The other group hasn't attacked you yet and are taking up defensive positions. There are some crates on the shelves that could be dragged off to create obstacles or cover as a full round action. 
I gave Midian his action as the surprise round and since Whisper was readying a fireball for either constructs or the Brelish team she can still use it this round. If you do, roll the damage and add that to your next post. You can assume you can see more constructs approaching so there will be more targets if the fireball takes down this group. Kraken and Doral I had ready vs approach but if you wanted other actions for your surprise round let me know. 

For initiative I am doing posting order. Players go first then the NPC's and enemies. I will work on a map to give you a better idea of what you see. So now we start round 1!
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Apr 24, 2015)

"I take it we are all friends, then.  Most excellent.  I shall endeavor to bring forth as many potential allies as we can in this great triumph."  Doral casts a spell in between where he believes the majority of the constructs will come.  Several ghost-like specters dressed in armor and weapons from times long past appear from the ground, salute the party sharply, and turn their attentions towards the incoming foes.

OOC: Casting Legion of Sentinels.

School: illusion (shadow)
Level: beguiler 3, sorcerer/wizard 3
Casting Time: 1 standard action
Components: V, S, M (a pewter sword-fighter miniature figure)
Range: close (25 ft. + 5 ft./2 levels)
Area: 10-ft.-radius emanation centered on a point in space
Duration: 1 round/level
Saving Throw: none
Spell Resistance: no

A ghostly, incorporeal sword-fighter appears in each square covered by this spell’s area (12 total in the 10 ft square area). A sword-fighter can share a space with another creature or object. Each sword-fighter threatens the squares adjacent to it and can make one attack of opportunity per round. The sword-fighters do not hinder movement, block terrain, or block line of effect. They can flank an opponent with each other and with your allies.

Each sword-fighter has hit points equal to twice your caster level and an Armour Class of 25. It makes saving throws or checks with a bonus equal to your caster level.

The swordsmen’s attacks are at a bonus equal to your caster level (+7 for Droal), they threaten critical hits on a 19 or 20, and they deal 1d8 points of slashing damage with a +1 bonus per three caster levels (Doral is level 7). They only make attacks of opportunity, and their weapon damage is slashing and is affected by damage reduction.


----------



## Dr Simon (Apr 28, 2015)

"Might want to get behind me, eh?" says Kraken, taking up a position as best he can between the party and the warforged.

[sblock=OOC]
Ready attacks against first construct to come near him or closest ally.

[roll0]
[roll1]
[roll2]
[roll3]
[/sblock]


----------



## Dr Simon (Apr 28, 2015)

OOC: Feh! 2 and 3 for attack. Let's hope they're made of cheese.


----------



## jkason (Apr 28, 2015)

"Is the giant chalice of 'make everything come alive and kill us' entirely necessary here?" Midian calls as the other group scrambles to reseal the artifact. "It seems like it might be more trouble than it's worth?"

Midian swipes his watery arm down, and the ceiling shoots lightning again into the closest construct. Then he flows his way toward the other party.

[sblock=ooc]If I understood correctly, the constructs aren't between the two groups, so Midian can move toward them. Trying to get close enough so that, if they insist on carrying the artifact, he can cast Ant Haul and hopefully avoid further dropping of it to make things worse.  

Empowered Lightning Bolt (multiply result by 1.5): 3D6 = [3, 5, 3] = 11


16 damage to construct, DC 19 ref save for half.[/sblock]


[sblock=mini-stats]Full Sheet

```
[b]HP:[/b] 66/66  (current: 82/82)    
[b]AC:[/b] 21 (current: 20)        [b]AC(T):[/b] 14    [b]AC(FF):[/b] 18 
Wildshape base AC: 15
Medium/Huge Animal AC: 17
Medium Magical Beast AC: 19
Medium Air Elemental AC: 20, Darkvision 60', fly 60 (perfect), from Ref +4 bump: Reflex save to +8, CMD to 24
[b]Medium Water Elemental: AC 20, Fort save: +11, +2 HP / level (con bump), Darkvision 60', Swim 60'[/b]

Conditions:  
 Full Party: Negate Aroma & Pass Without Trace (both 8 hours)
 Midian: Empowered Call Lightning (9 minutes, 6/8 bolts remaining)

[b]Init:[/b] +02
[b]BAB:[/b] +6/+1     [b]CMB/CMD:[/b] +8/22     [b]ACP:[/b] -3 (Wildshape: 0)    
[b]Perception:[/b] +17

Saving Throw    Base   Mod   Misc*  Total
Fort:            06     1     +2    +9      
Ref:             02     2     +2    +6       
Will:            06     6     +2    +14

* Cloak +2
Conditional: +4 vs. spell-like fey & plant effects (Resist Nature's Lure)
Resist Cold 10
 
[b]Weapon                  Attack   Damage     Critical[/b]
Shortspear................+8.....1d6+2.........x2
Shortspear, full attack...+8/+3..1d6+2/1d6+2...x2
Shortspear, thrown........+8.....1d6+1.........x2, range 20'
Sling.....................+8.....1d4+2.........x2, range 50'
Sling, full attack........+8/+3..1d4+2/1d4+2...x2, range 50'

Special: +1d6 cold damage on slam attacks in Water Elemental form (shard exposure).

[b]Surge:[/b] 9/9 remaining (CMB +14)

Magical Feats: Spell Focus (Conj), Augment Summoning, Natural Spell

[b]Spells:[/b]
0st Level / DC16/17 6 Day : Create Water, Detect Magic, Detect Poison, Mending, Stabilize, Spark
1st Level / DC17/18 4+2+D Day : Detect Aberration, Liberating Command, [s]Negate Aroma[/s], [s]Pass Without Trace[/s], Ray of Sickening, Ant Haul, Obscuring Mist (D)
2nd Level / DC18/19 3+2+D Day : Delay Poison, Soften Earth and Stone, Stone Call, **Frigid Touch, Resist Energy, Slipstream (D)
3rd Level / DC19/20 3+1+D Day : Hide Campsite, Aqueous Orb, Spider Climb (Communal), **[s]Call Lightning[/s]*, Water Walk (D)
4th Level / DC20/21 2+1+D Day : Freedom of Movement, [s]Dispel Magic[/s], **Ball Lightning, Control Water (D)

* attuned to empowered spell shard
** Eberron shard can recall evocation spells up to 4th level: 2/2 remaining

[b]Wand charges:[/b] 27/28 remaining.
[b]Wild Shape:[/b] 2/3 remaining
```

Used: Scroll of Water Breathing[/sblock]


----------



## SelcSilverhand (May 12, 2015)

A glowing bead of red light streaks down the hallway and erupts in a ball of fire in the midst of the four advancing constructs. A split second later lightning lances down out of the ceiling and slams into one of the robots. The two in the middle of the group collapses into half-melted slag. The other two look like they took some damage but are still functioning. Doral finishes his incantation and brings a series of phantasms to life that form a wall in front of your group. The remaining constructs advance on the wall on soldiers and try to pass through it; drawing attacks from the incorporeal forms. Kraken steps up and slices with his falchion but fails to cut through their tough metallic shells. The construct with the shield and drill arm makes a high-pitched whining sound as the bits attempt to bore through the incorporeal figures. It misses them and it turns its attention towards Kraken when he approaches. The second construct engages another ghostly figure. Its tube glows and a burst of black energy flies forth. It misses the sentinel and strikes a nearby shelf leaving a smoking hole in its wake. 

Another group of four constructs move out of the shadows following the same path as the first. It looks like two of them have arms ending in large tubes, along with another mancatcher and double-bladed sword construct. 

Farther back, more constructs approach from either side towards the Brelish soldiers. Ardus and Kella split up to cover the two sides. The man missing the foot reloads his crossbow and waits for a clear shot. The two men in the middle work on recovering the shell around the large crystal geode. 


OOC:
Round 2...
I split Midian's lightning bolt to two different constructs to go along with the fireball damage to take them down. 
Map
[SBLOCK]
The B's are the brelish soldiers. 
The C's are the constructs

```
[CODE]

###############################################DDDD##
#						    #
# ######## #########     ######## ######### ####### # 
#						    #
# ######## #########     ######## ######### ####### #
#						    #
# ######## #########     ######## ######### ####### # 
#						    #
# ######## #########CC CC######## ######### ####### # 
#						    #
# ######## #########     ######## ######### ####### # 
#						    #
# ######## #########     ######## ######### ####### # 
#		   [COLOR=RED] C   C[/COLOR]        		    #
# ######## ######### K   ######## ######### ####### # 
#						    #
# ######## ######### DW  ######## ######### ####### # 
#		         			    #
# ######## 	    M    ######## ######### ####### #
#	    BB  O       			    #
# ########     /-\  BB   ######## ######### ####### #
#	 B      |       B 			    #
# ######## 	/\B      ######## ######### ####### #
#	                         		    #
#####################################################
```
[/CODE]
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Deuce Traveler (May 18, 2015)

Doral tries to position himself to cast a cone-shaped spell left of Kraken, targeted on the construct to Kraken's left and the two behind him.

OOC: Whelming Burst.

_Whelming burst

Enchantment (Compulsion), Mind-Affecting.
Level: Bard 2, beguiler 2, sorcerer/wizard 2
Components: V, S
Casting Time: 1 standard action
Range: 30 ft.
Area:: Cone-shaped burst.
Duration: instantaneous.
Saving Throw: Will negates.
Spell resistance: Yes

You stretch your arms before you, spread your hands wide, and unleash an invisible cone of magical power that assails the minds of the creatures within.

You assail the mental faculties of creatures in the area, dealing 1d6 points of nonlethal damage per two caster levels (3d6 for Doral) to each creature that fails its save.
_

Doral also has Greater Spell Focus for Enchantment which adds +2 to the DC of his enchantment spells.  So 10+2+4+2= DC of 18.


----------



## Dr Simon (May 19, 2015)

Kraken eyes the whirring drill cautiously, but this doesn't stop him launching a series of strikes against the construct.

[sblock=OOC]
Attacks on the drill warforged.

[roll0]
[roll1]
[roll2]
[roll3]
[/sblock]


----------



## Dr Simon (May 19, 2015)

[sblock=OOC]
Second attack was a 19, so potential crit.
[roll0]
[roll1]
[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (May 22, 2015)

(are the red 'C's dead, or the black ones?)


----------



## SelcSilverhand (May 22, 2015)

*OOC:*


 The Red C's are injured constructs, the black C's are uninjured and are in the next wave.


----------



## jkason (May 27, 2015)

"Wait, you people know each other?" the watery druid asks. The distraction seems to effect his puissance, as well; he calls another bolt, but it's clearly weaker than the electrical surge that took out two of the other constructs.

[sblock=ooc]Call another bolt, to whichever construct looks weaker:

Empowered lightning (multiply result by 1.5) (3d6=9)

Blech. DC 19 ref for half[/sblock]

[sblock=mini-stats]Full Sheet

```
[b]HP:[/b] 66/66  (current: 82/82)    
[b]AC:[/b] 21 (current: 20)        [b]AC(T):[/b] 14    [b]AC(FF):[/b] 18 
Wildshape base AC: 15
Medium/Huge Animal AC: 17
Medium Magical Beast AC: 19
Medium Air Elemental AC: 20, Darkvision 60', fly 60 (perfect), from Ref +4 bump: Reflex save to +8, CMD to 24
[b]Medium Water Elemental: AC 20, Fort save: +11, +2 HP / level (con bump), Darkvision 60', Swim 60'[/b]

Conditions:  
 Full Party: Negate Aroma & Pass Without Trace (both 8 hours)
 Midian: Empowered Call Lightning (9 minutes, 5/8 bolts remaining)

[b]Init:[/b] +02
[b]BAB:[/b] +6/+1     [b]CMB/CMD:[/b] +8/22     [b]ACP:[/b] -3 (Wildshape: 0)    
[b]Perception:[/b] +17

Saving Throw    Base   Mod   Misc*  Total
Fort:            06     1     +2    +9      
Ref:             02     2     +2    +6       
Will:            06     6     +2    +14

* Cloak +2
Conditional: +4 vs. spell-like fey & plant effects (Resist Nature's Lure)
Resist Cold 10
 
[b]Weapon                  Attack   Damage     Critical[/b]
Shortspear................+8.....1d6+2.........x2
Shortspear, full attack...+8/+3..1d6+2/1d6+2...x2
Shortspear, thrown........+8.....1d6+1.........x2, range 20'
Sling.....................+8.....1d4+2.........x2, range 50'
Sling, full attack........+8/+3..1d4+2/1d4+2...x2, range 50'

Special: +1d6 cold damage on slam attacks in Water Elemental form (shard exposure).

[b]Surge:[/b] 9/9 remaining (CMB +14)

Magical Feats: Spell Focus (Conj), Augment Summoning, Natural Spell

[b]Spells:[/b]
0st Level / DC16/17 6 Day : Create Water, Detect Magic, Detect Poison, Mending, Stabilize, Spark
1st Level / DC17/18 4+2+D Day : Detect Aberration, Liberating Command, [s]Negate Aroma[/s], [s]Pass Without Trace[/s], Ray of Sickening, Ant Haul, Obscuring Mist (D)
2nd Level / DC18/19 3+2+D Day : Delay Poison, Soften Earth and Stone, Stone Call, **Frigid Touch, Resist Energy, Slipstream (D)
3rd Level / DC19/20 3+1+D Day : Hide Campsite, Aqueous Orb, Spider Climb (Communal), **[s]Call Lightning[/s]*, Water Walk (D)
4th Level / DC20/21 2+1+D Day : Freedom of Movement, [s]Dispel Magic[/s], **Ball Lightning, Control Water (D)

* attuned to empowered spell shard
** Eberron shard can recall evocation spells up to 4th level: 2/2 remaining

[b]Wand charges:[/b] 27/28 remaining.
[b]Wild Shape:[/b] 2/3 remaining
```

Used: Scroll of Water Breathing[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (May 29, 2015)

Whisper conjures up another seething ball of fire between her hands, and hurls it past the battle line to explode among the newly awakening constructs in a flash of light, a pulse of heat, and a long _whooshing_ roar as the air rode the shockwave back up the corridor to wash over the warriors.

"Probably better times and places to discuss that, don't you think, Midian?"

Despite the tension, she flashed the druid a grin. There was sweat on her brow; casting these spells was not an inconsiderable exertion, but there was a certain joy in simply unleashing without restraint.

[roll0] fire damage!


----------



## SelcSilverhand (Jun 9, 2015)

*OOC:*


I'm working on a project and running behind, but I should have something up by the end of the week. Sorry about the long wait!


----------



## SelcSilverhand (Jun 15, 2015)

The blistering assault decimates the oncoming horde of constructs. A concussion blast washes over you from Whisper's fireball and mixes with the smell of ozone from Midian's lightning strike. Kraken's whirling blades cut down the two nearest menacing him. Doral's invisible spray of energy causes the air to ripple unnaturally and disrupts the energy of the remaining figures. When the air clears all six constructs have been cut down. 

The woman, Sergeant Kella, answers Midian over her shoulder. "Henrick was attached to Spear Leader Dietrich. His team was wiped out by the abominations roaming the ship. Henrik, who else made it out?"
Henrik shakes his head and says, "Just me." 

A series of crashes comes from either side of the main group as more creatures pull free from their storage shelves and advance on you. 

OOC
[SBLOCK]
Henrik is a soldier of Breland. This group and his other group are part of the salvage teams camped outside the Archon. One is composed of Brelish soldiers and the other is primarily Gnomes. 
http://www.enworld.org/forum/showthread.php?314626-The-Wayfinders-The-Wreck-of-the-Archon&p=6170435&viewfull=1#post6170435




```
###############################################DDDD##
#						    #
# ######## #########     ######## ######### ####### # 
#						    #
# ######## #########     ######## ######### ####### #
#						    #
# ######## #########     ######## ######### ####### # 
#						    #
# ######## #########     ######## ######### ####### # 
#						    #
# ######## #########     ######## ######### ####### # 
#						    #
# ######## #########     ######## ######### ####### # 
#		                 		    #
# ######## ######### K   ######## ######### ####### # 
#		    D				    #
# ######## #########  W  ######## ######### ####### # 
# C		      H  			    #
# ######## 	    M    ######## ######### ####### #
#	    BB  O       	C		    #
# ########     /-\  BB   ######## ######### ####### #
# C	 B      |       B       C		    #
# ######## 	/\B      ######## ######### ####### #
#	                         		    #
#####################################################
```
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## jkason (Jun 17, 2015)

"Alright. While there's a semblance of an empty path, Whisper's right: we'll catch up more later. For now, we should perhaps leave before we bring the rest of this room to life."


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Jun 18, 2015)

"If our new friends would take the lead in our flight, then I am sure the rest of us can make a fighting defense to cover our departure.  Besides, it would seem that they now have in hand something that causes these constructs to awake," Doral suggests.

OOC: Prepared to make a full round to attempt to run if everyone else has no objections.  When we get the McGuffin out of here, it might stop waking the robots.


----------



## Shayuri (Jul 2, 2015)

Whisper backs up to the doors and gestures. "Come on! Trust us, we don't want to waste all our powers on these things. There are far worse threats in this ship!"


----------



## Dr Simon (Jul 7, 2015)

"Get moving, I'll cover your backs, eh?" says Kraken, hefting his falchion.

[sblock=OOC]
Readying an attack for now on any construct that comes near.
[/sblock]


----------



## SelcSilverhand (Jul 20, 2015)

The woman standing in the chest of the huge construct suddenly pops up and cries triumphantly, "I got it!" She holds up a strange amalgamation of tubes, wires, crystal meshed together in a disturbingly organic fashion. She hops out of the chest cavity and stores it in her traveling pouch. The other two soldiers heft the big cannon weapon while the two on the ground finish covering up the geode. Corporal Ardus moves over and helps up the injured soldier. Sergeant Kella calls for the group to move out. 

Your group starts carving a path out of the warehouse. As you pass shelves more and more red eyes illuminate as the construct soldiers come to life. They start to shake themselves free of the restraints holding them to the storage slots. It starts to look bad but just as they all start to close in a loud bang from the back of the warehouse causes them to pause...

Turning back towards where you came from you see the large hatches for the prone construct have closed. A low hum building in volume emanates from the machine. With a loud grinding sound its gears begin to turn. Red light starts glowing around the head of the creature. One massive hand rises and clenches into a fist as the machine comes to life once more. 

The woman who was working on the chest sputters "But.. but.. it can't! I pulled the..." The Sergeant interrupts her and shouts to run. The group breaks into a sprint for the double doors you entered through. Behind you comes the sound of mayhem as the machines move to engage you. As the last of the group passes the doors you turn about and force them to close. It won't hold the advance but might buy you a few seconds. 


OOC
[SBLOCK]
My flash drive failed so I lost a bunch of my recent notes for this encounter. I'll try to fix an inconsistencies as they pop up. I have most of the story on a backup though, so we're still good!
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Jul 27, 2015)

"It is time to postulate the reasons why we have killer attack machines doing their utmost to terminate our existences.  I am supposing that their reactions are connected to an alarm regarding the device we have just procured.  If that is so, is it possible that they may track us no matter where we go on this ship?  I dislike the thought that we would be pursued for as long as we carry the subject."  Doral asks as he wipes the dirt and dust off of his clothes.


----------



## Dr Simon (Jul 28, 2015)

"Maybe we could arrange a meeting between the warforged and the tentacles, eh?" says Kraken. "I'd be happy to sit back with a couple of snags and see what happens."


----------



## jkason (Jul 29, 2015)

Midian's liquid form shrugs. 

"I'd love to sic them on each other," Midian agrees, "But I think Doral has the right of it. Whatever this ... thing is, I think that's what the machines are after. Unless we toss that into the middle of the tentacles, and I'm guessing that's not an option?" he asks of the newcomers. He doesn't wait long for an answer, though. 

"The door won't hold, though, and I don't have the shaping magic to make into a wall, much as I'd like to, so I think we need to figure this out on the move!"


----------



## SelcSilverhand (Aug 12, 2015)

The sergeant does a quick head count to make sure everyone is out then pulls a small flask from her pack. She hurls it at the seam of the door and it shatters to leave behind a sticky residue that quickly hardens. Her second in command turns to Doral and says, "They know we're not crewmen and are responding like we're invaders." He points towards the exit. "We need to move fast. We might be able to lose them in the city." The two groups move quickly to the other door. You inform them that the other two defenders have been disabled and that you can exit safely. Outside the hanger you start off in direction you came from while the other group heads at an angle for a different path. After a moments hesitation you change course and follow them. You overhear them mention a rally point which would be in a safe area they had already scouted.

You hurry through the empty streets staying ahead of the mass of constructs leaving the hanger. Once you spot a pair of them passing by side streets but they don't seem to notice you. Finally the Brelish soldiers stop at a non-descript building with wooden double doors and no windows. Two of their men go in first and sweep the entranceway for any signs of activity before waving the rest of you in. The building looks like an office complex with multiple small rooms. The group settles into a meeting room that is barely big enough for both parties. The sergeant sends one of the men who was carrying the geode (not the clumsy one) off to watch the front door while you rest and collect your thoughts.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Aug 15, 2015)

Doral asks, "Has anyone successfully counted the killer constructs that we had recently left behind?  I do believe they numbered in the dozens, and therefore we may now expect to encounter them in small packs while exploring this vessel.  As long as we did not unknowingly wake many more, we may be able to handle them in such small groups.  Mayhaps we will also be lucky enough for them to do damage to the alien biological mass that seeks to also terminate our existence.  Shall we rest amongst our new 'friends' before continuing onwards?"


----------



## jkason (Aug 21, 2015)

Midian nods. "It wouldn't hurt to take the time to collect our thoughts and resources, though with as many of us as we are, my camp concealment spell won't be able to cover us all from discovery; we'll need to keep a sharper watch."


----------



## SelcSilverhand (Aug 25, 2015)

The sergeant relaxes slightly and turns a critical eye towards your party. "You're not with the Zilargo looters. Your accents aren't Brelish either. And you're pretty well geared for scavengers. Let me guess, some kind of hired mercenaries?" She shakes her head. "It's starting to get crowded. Everyone is coming to loot the pride of Breland. The crown was hoping we would find it first and secure what is ours before our enemies could seize it. Our orders are to engage and defeat any other looters we encounter. Given the circumstances though I'll forgo the fight today. Don't think I'm ungrateful, but orders are orders. In the morning we'll go our separate ways and hope we don't encounter each other again." She turns towards Doral and answers his question. "That was a main deployment hanger for internal defense. They could deploy half a hundred general issue warforged along with two dozen standard siege warforged. We didn't take a count headed in. We were after one of the colossi that was down for maintenance when the city fell. They'll spread out through the streets and engage anyone and anything that isn't one of the original city inhabitants. Maybe they'll clear out those mutated crewmen we've seen on occasion."

For the evening watch she suggests that one of her men and one of your own stay up together to stand watch. They seem willing to speak with you given the shared experience. They spread out a bit though they keep to their half of the room. The sergeant's second in command along with the one carrying the geode and the man with the large weapon taken from the colossus gather to check gear and weapons. One of the other men sits with the injured soldier and talk in low tones about the injury. The woman who had been climbing around inside the creatures chest moves off by herself and starts tinkering with parts that she salvaged from the machine. 

OOC:
From the uniforms and talk of the Brelish crown, you establish that this squad of soldiers is from the Brelish camp outside the ship. You also remember seeing the Zilargo gnome's camp not far away along with signs there had been fighting between the two groups. Refresher


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Aug 26, 2015)

Doral asks the sergeant, "Do you know what the Zilargo gnomes are seeking?  I understand that we are all ultimately at odds with one another, but all of us have a larger problem which will demand our attention.  Those mutated crewmen you have seen may actually be possessed by some entity alien to our world.  It uses the dead as appendages and speaks with a sort of hive mind.  I have no doubt that it is hunting for more organic material to further itself, and I am concerned for the future of the nearby territories if it somehow is able to leave this location."  He describes the party's encounters with it thus far, taking care to avoid giving hints on where the party had entered.


----------



## Dr Simon (Aug 29, 2015)

Earlier:

"Ya seem fair dinkum Sergeant," says Kraken. "Reckon we can keep out of each other's way, I'd hate to have to kill ya. Your man Hendricks there's a pretty solid fella, eh? If he's typical of you Brelish I'm sure we can all play nice. Besides, your pride of Breland's got a gutful of weird tentacle monster and if we end up havin' a blue we'll only be feeding it more meat to infect, eh"Later:

Kraken listens to what Midian has to say, nodding for emphasis.


----------



## SelcSilverhand (Oct 8, 2015)

Deuce Traveler said:


> Doral asks the sergeant, "Do you know what the Zilargo gnomes are seeking?  I understand that we are all ultimately at odds with one another, but all of us have a larger problem which will demand our attention.  Those mutated crewmen you have seen may actually be possessed by some entity alien to our world.  It uses the dead as appendages and speaks with a sort of hive mind.  I have no doubt that it is hunting for more organic material to further itself, and I am concerned for the future of the nearby territories if it somehow is able to leave this location."  He describes the party's encounters with it thus far, taking care to avoid giving hints on where the party had entered.






"The Zilargo expedition team leader, Bickleford Humingus, met with Lord Fezzick the Third the first day they arrived. He suggested that we work cooperatively to search the wreckage for answers to the Mourning. The gnomes were lying though about what they were after though; it wasn't answers, it was artifacts. Fezzick wasn't about to let them loot the graves of our honored dead. He sent them away and hostilities broke out when they tried to enter the ship. Neither side is interested in wasting lives fighting each other when the Mournlands offer enough dangers. I believe the gnomes found another way in far from our camp. As to what they seek, it is likely they are after magic, weapons, intelligent war machines, anything they can get their dirty hands on. I bet they don't have peaceful intentions either. Zilargo made a lot of money building and spying during the Last War and there are plenty of factions that want to see it ramp up again."


As the sergeant listens to you tale of the aberrant crewmen you can tell she seems skeptical. 

"We've only seen the mutated crewmen so far. I have a hard time believing they are intelligent. They mindlessly attack anything living other than their own infected numbers. They vocalize a bit but nothing coherent that we've heard. I doubt they would survive long in the Mournlands let alone reach the borders. I appreciate your warnings though and we will be sure to be on extra guard around them."

"I plan to lead my team out once night falls. They'll have a harder time spotting us in the dark. We'll go over the side and rappel down. You're welcome to follow us down if you desire. I wouldn't stay here any longer than I had to if I were you."


Across the room, the woman tinkering with some of the machinery from the colossal war machine suddenly starts in surprise. A soft glow emanates from something in her hand. Looking over you can see a bunch of wires connecting the strange device she removed to a metal rimmed mirror. Her eyes are wide with surprise as she says "Sergeant, you need to see this!" Moving closer to observe you see moving pictures in the center of the mirror. You can recognize the streets and architecture of the Archon's city view from a vantage much taller than a man. The image skews sideways to look out over the edge of the city. A vast wall of boiling clouds rushes towards the image faster than a running horse. After a moment the clouds envelop the ship hiding everything in fog. The image darkens and cascading lights fill the mirror. After a moment the image clears again. You can see the fog has turned into a haze shrouding the city. The image moves jerkily, violently, and bright flashes flood the mirror. It looks like a battle but you can't tell if the running figures in the images are defenders or enemies. The source of the image is abruptly toppled giving you a close view of the street. A bloodied man falls face down not far away. Something seizes hold of his legs and drags him out of view. The image rotates and you have a brief glimpse of long tendrils rising from the ground, nearly as tall as buildings, waving in the hazy air. With a pop and sizzle, the machine fails and the image darkens. The tinkerer bends over the device and tries to fix the connections but fails to get anything back on the mirror.


----------



## jkason (Oct 12, 2015)

"That," Midian says, pointing to the tentacles. "That's what's living in the heart of your floating city now, and what's turned all the people into ... whatever they are now. I don't know that the individuals are intelligent, but they're being moved *by* an intelligence. And it's still growing.

"Seeing its origins, seeing how huge it must surely be..." he turns to the others. "How sure are we that we can stay out of its way if we continue our own mission?"


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Oct 13, 2015)

Doral ponders the question for a moment, and then says, "I fear an even more worrying question: what happens if it escapes this place?  If we are lucky, perhaps the creature adheres to certain properties we would recognize, such as a central brain or regulatory organ.  We have been able to harm its appendages, so maybe we would be able to destroy it if we could locate such a central node.  Although I am averse to partnering with these good folks in case our interests diverge at an uncomfortable point in the future, I do believe there might be some safety in numbers until we can better determine the nature of the threat we face."


----------

